# R0BLET's 12 Weeks Cut with Liam0810 along with Regency and Apollo Labs



## TELBOR

Afternoon all,

Time has come again to log stuff I do.

I've been maintaining for a while now, so come September it's bulk time again :beer:

Currently hovering around 198lb or 90kg or 14st ish :lol:

I'd say just under 20% BF if I'm honest.

Goal - grow mutha fùckers!!

Timescale - till I'm "happy" 210lb would be nice, I've gained 1 stone and a few lbs each year I've trained so far, so it's possible 

Whilst I've been maintaining I came off all gear. Did a couple of HCG jabs and 4 weeks of nolva, vit d and Proviron.

That's all stopped now and all is well.

I'll go on a cycle in September, nothing mind blowing but something I'll enjoy with little sides and good gains.

Test E - Weeks 1-16 (approx 600/800mg EW)

Mast E - Weeks 1-16 (approx 900mg EW)

Doses tbc closer the time.

Typical days diet;

5.30 am - 100g oats, 60g whey, drizzle of honey with milk

6.30am - Train (Amino Go, 50g Dextrose)

7.30am - 30g Pepto pro, 50g Dextrose

8.30am - 100g Oats, 60g whey or 200g mince/chicken with 100g rice or spuds

10am - usually 30g cashews

12/1pm - 300g spuds or rice, 300g chicken or mince. Sometimes add a tortilla wrap to this.

3pm - 50g oats, 60g whey, 30g cashews

6pm - 200/300g of meat or fish, 200g spuds or rice and a huge portion of veg.

8pm - usually snack on what I like whether is "good" or "bad" 

I drink a good 4+ litres of water a day, I throw aminos into some of the water I drink too.

When the bulk starts I'll add a couple of Pure Mass shakes in from @GoNutrition.

I will also make 6pm meal what ever I fancy, most likely will be pizza and chips lol

Pre bed I'll have a casein shake with evoo to bumps cals up for the day.

Training split;

Mon - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - Shoulders

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Arms

Rest at weekends.

Here are some recent pics to see where I am;

End of gym session....



Upon waking....



Lagging arms.....and chest :lol:



And where I started at 3 and a half years ago....



Food porn will always happen in here, so enjoy!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Adz

In mate, good shape now so will be interesting to see where you go from here


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> In mate, good shape now so will be interesting to see where you go from here


Bigger I hope lol. It's a slog to bulk but like to have a crack at it


----------



## SkinnyJ

Good shape there mate, get bigger and then cut hard and you'd look great imo.


----------



## TELBOR

SkinnyJ said:


> Good shape there mate, get bigger and then cut hard and you'd look great imo.


Cheers mate 

Yeah that's the plan. Never attempted a cut, well not a serious one so come feb if I'm happy at what I've done I'll give it a bash!


----------



## tyramhall

Good progress mate. I've just finished a clean bulk and am starting a cut.


----------



## Dan94

Will follow as always


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Good progress mate. I've just finished a clean bulk and am starting a cut.


Where on earth you been again lol

How are things mate?



Dan94 said:


> Will follow as always


Good lad :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

I'm in!!

Questions:

1. Ever thought of swapping 50g of the oats to Dextrose at 5:30am seeing as you train an hour later? So shake could be 50g oats and 50g dex.

2. What made you land on that cycle, I reckon you could come up with something much better than that mate.

3. Food weights- cooked or uncooked?

As always I'm in to motivate you through ridicule and basically putting pictures up of myself to inspire you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Ever thought of swapping 50g of the oats to Dextrose at 5:30am seeing as you train an hour later? So shake could be 50g oats and 50g dex.
> 
> 2. What made you land on that cycle, I reckon you could come up with something much better than that mate.
> 
> 3. Food weights- cooked or uncooked?
> 
> As always I'm in to motivate you through ridicule and basically putting pictures up of myself to inspire you :lol:


Always good to have you in me :whistling:

1: That's a good idea mate, no harm in trying that is there!

2: I think in the past I've over thought things so looking to keep it simple. Now you have me thinking I should change it lol I don't want tren and I'm staying off orals.

What do you think?

3: Cooked 

Good! I need people like you to egg me on lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Always good to have you in me :whistling:
> 
> 1: That's a good idea mate, no harm in trying that is there!
> 
> 2: I think in the past I've over thought things so looking to keep it simple. Now you have me thinking I should change it lol I don't want tren and I'm staying off orals.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 3: Cooked
> 
> Good! I need people like you to egg me on lol


Bananas are good first thing in morning mate! Digest nice and quick and provides good energy!

Subbed by the way!

How comes your staying off orals? I swore I'd stay off them and I will except for anavar, 2 weeks in now and loving it, appetite hasn't dropped so that's a bonus


----------



## Keeks

In for food porn and blue vest pics!

Hope all is good anyway.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Always good to have you in me :whistling:
> 
> 1: That's a good idea mate, no harm in trying that is there!
> 
> 2: I think in the past I've over thought things so looking to keep it simple. Now you have me thinking I should change it lol I don't want tren and I'm staying off orals.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 3: Cooked
> 
> Good! I need people like you to egg me on lol


Of course it's a good idea, I'm full of them  just makes more sense to me as you have been fasting (sleeping) for hrs so replenishing glycogen stores quickly should be the focus at 5:30am seeing as you train so early.

Cycle wise it depends mate, if Tren is off the cards then I would 100% use Deca or NPP depending on how you get on with short esters and whether you can be ar$ed to jab eod? If you can be then I would do something like this assuming you're doing 16 weeks as you said:

Weeks 1-4 - Test E - 800mg

Weeks 4-8 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg

Weeks 8-12 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg, Mast E - 400mg

Weeks 12-16 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg, Mast E - 400mg, Anavar - 700mg (100mg per day) - I know you said no orals but it's mild and I find it doesn't effect appetite or cause any unwanted sides at all but it's your call.

Looks much more beneficial to me as let's face it we know our bodies do their best to maintain homeostasis so keeping the drug protocol changing every 4 weeks will help to avoid this and hopefully promote more growth.

You gonna be using peptides as well? I'm gonna hit them when I get back from holiday 3 x per day, ipam and mod grf, this could help with fat loss whilst on cycle and further promote gains plus it's something you can continue to run when the cycle finishes.

Get some Pharma Aromasin in there as well mate, I'm a big fan now and there are so many benefits to it you really can't justify not using it.

The rest is really up to your training now as that is the very first place muscle hypertrophy begins, if you can walk out the gym every single session thinking you couldn't have given it anymore then you're on the right track. Too many people rely on a good diet and drug protocol to do all the work forgetting that the gym is the place you have to smash yourself to get it all started, obviously all 3 make the perfect environment for muscle growth but it's always best to make sure you don't fall at the first hurdle.

Hope that helps tiny


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Bananas are good first thing in morning mate! Digest nice and quick and provides good energy!
> 
> Subbed by the way!
> 
> How comes your staying off orals? I swore I'd stay off them and I will except for anavar, 2 weeks in now and loving it, appetite hasn't dropped so that's a bonus


Yeah I do sneak a banana in on the drive home from the gym usually lol no harm maybe doing it first thing is there 

Liver values always come back high, so trying to give them a rest lol

Yeah I saw mate your post mate! Lucky sod. Var did sweet FA for me


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> In for food porn and blue vest pics!
> 
> Hope all is good anyway.


Haha!

Just had a BBQ....

6 burgers, 5 chicken thighs, 3 sausages, bacon, no bread and no pics :lol:

All is well


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Of course it's a good idea, I'm full of them  just makes more sense to me as you have been fasting (sleeping) for hrs so replenishing glycogen stores quickly should be the focus at 5:30am seeing as you train so early.
> 
> Cycle wise it depends mate, if Tren is off the cards then I would 100% use Deca or NPP depending on how you get on with short esters and whether you can be ar$ed to jab eod? If you can be then I would do something like this assuming you're doing 16 weeks as you said:
> 
> Weeks 1-4 - Test E - 800mg
> 
> Weeks 4-8 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg
> 
> Weeks 8-12 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg, Mast E - 400mg
> 
> Weeks 12-16 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg, Mast E - 400mg, Anavar - 700mg (100mg per day) - I know you said no orals but it's mild and I find it doesn't effect appetite or cause any unwanted sides at all but it's your call.
> 
> Looks much more beneficial to me as let's face it we know our bodies do their best to maintain homeostasis so keeping the drug protocol changing every 4 weeks will help to avoid this and hopefully promote more growth.
> 
> You gonna be using peptides as well? I'm gonna hit them when I get back from holiday 3 x per day, ipam and mod grf, this could help with fat loss whilst on cycle and further promote gains plus it's something you can continue to run when the cycle finishes.
> 
> Get some Pharma Aromasin in there as well mate, I'm a big fan now and there are so many benefits to it you really can't justify not using it.
> 
> The rest is really up to your training now as that is the very first place muscle hypertrophy begins, if you can walk out the gym every single session thinking you couldn't have given it anymore then you're on the right track. Too many people rely on a good diet and drug protocol to do all the work forgetting that the gym is the place you have to smash yourself to get it all started, obviously all 3 make the perfect environment for muscle growth but it's always best to make sure you don't fall at the first hurdle.
> 
> Hope that helps tiny


Very good point mate, guess I'm just used to oats when I get up. I'll start that Monday 

I do have some NPP that I haven't opened and I don't mind jabbing EOD tbh mate.

Looks quite straight forward, so maybe that's the route to go. Would you go NPP over deca then? Didn't rate var but no harm going again is there.

Peptides I have GHRP2 and Mod GRF in.... What do you think?

Yes I was going to go with aromasin mate, always had Adex and been fine. However @Ginger Ben has used aromasin recently and been far better - what's the main benefits over Adex btw?

Yes I agree there mate. It's a blessing having a training partner now, we both leave in bits and when I have doms in muscles 5 days later I'm pleased with how it's going!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Very good point mate, guess I'm just used to oats when I get up. I'll start that Monday
> 
> I do have some NPP that I haven't opened and I don't mind jabbing EOD tbh mate.
> 
> Looks quite straight forward, so maybe that's the route to go. Would you go NPP over deca then? Didn't rate var but no harm going again is there.
> 
> Peptides I have GHRP2 and Mod GRF in.... What do you think?
> 
> Yes I was going to go with aromasin mate, always had Adex and been fine. However @Ginger Ben has used aromasin recently and been far better - what's the main benefits over Adex btw?
> 
> Yes I agree there mate. It's a blessing having a training partner now, we both leave in bits and when I have doms in muscles 5 days later I'm pleased with how it's going!!


What Var was it mate? I only use NP as it tested correctly on Wedinos and it's very good.

Definitely NPP over Deca, much quicker results and much quicker to get out your system when cycle finishes so you can plan pct or cruise better.

Ghrp2 is the best for gh release but also has slightly higher sides like higher cortisol levels and a few bits like that hence why I opted for ipam but I'm sure ghrp2 will be fine for you.

Aromasin benefits.... Read this and you'll meet use Adex again mate:

http://www.allthingsmale.com/forum/showthread.php?21337-Exemestane-(Aromasin)

Enjoy


----------



## SkinnyJ

Mate get on the NPP! Great drug, been on it the past few weeks and really enjoying it.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> What Var was it mate? I only use NP as it tested correctly on Wedinos and it's very good.
> 
> Definitely NPP over Deca, much quicker results and much quicker to get out your system when cycle finishes so you can plan pct or cruise better.
> 
> Ghrp2 is the best for gh release but also has slightly higher sides like higher cortisol levels and a few bits like that hence why I opted for ipam but I'm sure ghrp2 will be fine for you.
> 
> Aromasin benefits.... Read this and you'll meet use Adex again mate:
> 
> http://www.allthingsmale.com/forum/showthread.php?21337-Exemestane-(Aromasin)
> 
> Enjoy


Mine was dhacks mate. NP has had some solid reviews tbh. So maybe that on this cycle!

Yeah no problem, I'll do the NPP then, got some in and I'll get a couple more 

I'll look into ipam then lol you're good at spending my money ain't ya PMSL.

When would you jab it, When I wake up, lunch and pre bed?

I'll have a read now


----------



## TELBOR

SkinnyJ said:


> Mate get on the NPP! Great drug, been on it the past few weeks and really enjoying it.


First time? What else and what dose mate?


----------



## SkinnyJ

R0BLET said:


> First time? What else and what dose mate?


yeah mate first time. I'm on test aswell which i keep low as i seem to break out in acne if i have the dose too high. NPP is at 600mg seems like a good dose, i get literally no sides from it apart from being out of breath occasionally which ive read is down to anxiety, but **** knows!


----------



## TELBOR

SkinnyJ said:


> yeah mate first time. I'm on test aswell which i keep low as i seem to break out in acne if i have the dose too high. NPP is at 600mg seems like a good dose, i get literally no sides from it apart from being out of breath occasionally which ive read is down to anxiety, but **** knows!


Can't grumble at that then can you! Sleep ok? Any massively raised body temp. I always go hot on cycle!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Mine was dhacks mate. NP has had some solid reviews tbh. So maybe that on this cycle!
> 
> Yeah no problem, I'll do the NPP then, got some in and I'll get a couple more
> 
> I'll look into ipam then lol you're good at spending my money ain't ya PMSL.
> 
> When would you jab it, When I wake up, lunch and pre bed?
> 
> I'll have a read now


Sounds like a plan mate.

Yep that the schedule I'll use for ipam and mod grf.

Looks like everything is in place now


----------



## SkinnyJ

R0BLET said:


> Can't grumble at that then can you! Sleep ok? Any massively raised body temp. I always go hot on cycle!


Sleeps fine mate, and i always seem to feel hotter than everyone else. Ive just added tren, so i expect to get no sleep and be melting 24/7 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a plan mate.
> 
> Yep that the schedule I'll use for ipam and mod grf.
> 
> Looks like everything is in place now


Cheers mate! Enjoy rest of your holiday


----------



## TELBOR

SkinnyJ said:


> Sleeps fine mate, and i always seem to feel hotter than everyone else. Ive just added tren, so i expect to get no sleep and be melting 24/7 :lol:


Haha, i started a NPP and tren cycle but only did a few jabs and sacked it off. Meant to be quite tasty 

Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

This is the kinda snack I've been consuming in the evenings lol

Not good! But is goooooood! :lol:



1,145 cals



That's 500ml Milk

60g Turkish Delight Whey

50g Fine Oats

4x Oreo's

3x Profiteroles


----------



## Shawrie

Will be following pal. Ive leant a bit allready reading this jnl. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Shawrie said:


> Will be following pal. Ive leant a bit allready reading this jnl. :thumb:


Welcome mate 

That's good! Is it the aromasin part lol. Quite interesting that what @Chelsea posted.


----------



## Shawrie

Oats,aromasin,bananas,npp Bit of everythin so far.lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Shawrie said:


> Oats,aromasin,bananas,npp Bit of everythin so far.lol.


Haha! Every little helps


----------



## Galaxy

In mate............that snack looks awesome lol You sure can pack in the grub 

Re chelsea's cycle I would use mast p instead of E


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> In mate............that snack looks awesome lol You sure can pack in the grub
> 
> Re chelsea's cycle I would use mast p instead of E


Good to have you mate, hope all is well!!

Haha, I'm always hungry 

That's more jabs lol. Tbh the mast I'd go with is a blend of P and E so could have best of both :beer:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Good to have you mate, hope all is well!!
> 
> Haha, I'm always hungry
> 
> That's more jabs lol. Tbh the mast I'd go with is a blend of P and E so could have best of both :beer:


Alls good mate, cutting and have shrunk to 12ish st pmsl

Funny enough atm i'm always hungry too lol

Stick it in the same pin as the npp  Apollo labs blend so :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Alls good mate, cutting and have shrunk to 12ish st pmsl
> 
> Funny enough atm i'm always hungry too lol
> 
> Stick it in the same pin as the npp  Apollo labs blend so :thumbup1:


Looking great no doubt!

Haha, can't beat hunger mate. Always a good sign IMO 

Haha, I'll know closer the time. Probably the mast325.

Fancy Pharma test this time though.


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Looking great no doubt!
> 
> Haha, can't beat hunger mate. Always a good sign IMO
> 
> Haha, I'll know closer the time. Probably the mast325.
> 
> Fancy Pharma test this time though.


Can't wait now to strt adding size, but stay below 14ish%............fvck I got fat pmsl

Can't go wrong with zafa's


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Can't wait now to strt adding size, but stay below 14ish%............fvck I got fat pmsl
> 
> Can't go wrong with zafa's


Lol. I'm at my "fattest" as we speak. Gotta be near on 20% 

Yeah I've been asking, none to be found


----------



## TELBOR

Here's a snack to go along with cashews mid morning.

1,500 cals, i will spilt it into 6.

26g Carbs

10g Fats

12g Protein

It's basically a Triple Choc cookie mix with 2 scoops of choc whey 



Cooked version;



:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

FatGripz..... I'm going to invest.

@Bad Alan & @Ginger Ben you freaks use these still?

Best place to buy them?


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> FatGripz..... I'm going to invest.
> 
> @Bad Alan & @Ginger Ben you freaks use these still?
> 
> Best place to buy them?


You invite me in here when there's Oreos and cookie talk!? 

I haven't used mine in a while mate but Claire found them the other day so will be including them on arm day ASAP! Very good investment and not just for arms, although that's what I use them for predominately, great for all pressing too and even rows to give another different stimulus.

Highly recommend...


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck mate, I'll be following, why don't you eat some food


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> You invite me in here when there's Oreos and cookie talk!?
> 
> I haven't used mine in a while mate but Claire found them the other day so will be including them on arm day ASAP! Very good investment and not just for arms, although that's what I use them for predominately, great for all pressing too and even rows to give another different stimulus.
> 
> Highly recommend...


Sowwie :lol:

Yeah I remember you using them on bench too tbh. So I think I'll just incorporate them with any bar work - except squats PMSL.


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, I'll be following, why don't you eat some food


Haha! Not shy of eating more 

Bring on the gainz!!


----------



## naturalun

Good luck bud. I'll be keeping an eye on this, learnt a lot already... Mainly you have a sweet tooth 

Oh and a little something about aromasin very fascinating, I might go bin my adex now and shoot myself whilst I'm at it! Aromasin next definitely.


----------



## TELBOR

naturalun said:


> Good luck bud. I'll be keeping an eye on this, learnt a lot already... Mainly you have a sweet tooth
> 
> Oh and a little something about aromasin very fascinating, I might go bin my adex now and shoot myself whilst I'm at it! Aromasin next definitely.


PMSL, I save my sweet tooth all day long and let it loose for a snack :lol:

Yeah me too on that front mate, got about 3 boxes of Adex doing nothing now FFS!!


----------



## naturalun

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, I save my sweet tooth all day long and let it loose for a snack :lol:
> 
> Yeah me too on that front mate, got about 3 boxes of Adex doing nothing now FFS!!


Haha, sell them down the gym, magic steroid pill get ripped in 6-weeks.


----------



## Chelsea

So when does this all start mate or has it started already?


----------



## Sambuca

Have fun you handsome devil


----------



## TELBOR

naturalun said:


> Haha, sell them down the gym, magic steroid pill get ripped in 6-weeks.


Hmmmm, interesting :lol:



Sambuca said:


> Have fun you handsome devil


Haha! Fun training to gain another stone - still won't be happy


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So when does this all start mate or has it started already?


Increase in cals - tomorrow 

Gives me a few weeks to get food where it should be then I'll add in the other bit 

Just had an awesome Sunday dinner....



Load of spuds, good chunk of chicken, kale, carrots and of course Yorkshire puddings :lol:

Drizzle of gravy then the mrs's left overs


----------



## Adz

Im loving the food pics :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Increase in cals - tomorrow
> 
> Gives me a few weeks to get food where it should be then I'll add in the other bit
> 
> Just had an awesome Sunday dinner....
> 
> View attachment 156326
> 
> 
> Load of spuds, good chunk of chicken, kale, carrots and of course Yorkshire puddings :lol:
> 
> Drizzle of gravy then the mrs's left overs


hmmm food! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Im loving the food pics :thumbup1:


Haha! Can't beat a bit of food porn mate 

Chicken - @Chelsea style!

Breadcrumbs, drizzle of honey :beer:



That's tomorrow's food 

Today's been pasta and meatballs plus the Sunday dinner....



Well nice!


----------



## tyramhall

Some nice looking food there!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Some nice looking food there!


Haha. I like variety and flavour


----------



## TELBOR

Morning nob wipes!

It's Monday...... So it's chest


----------



## TELBOR

Chest blasted, training partner no where to be seen! I'll make a point when I get to work :lol:

Flat Bench - up to 90kg

Incline HS Press - up to 90kg

Cable flys - up to 30kg a side

Seated Chest Press - up to 90kg

Rope push downs and low pulley flys to wrap up.

Pretty pumped, would have gone heavier if he was there!

Anyway. I worked to failure so I'm happy


----------



## Andy0902

Intersted to see how you get on with this cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Andy0902 said:


> Intersted to see how you get on with this cycle :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Starts in 4 weeks 

Food update; 2900 cals consumed already.

3,900 by 5pm then a further 1k ish before bed.


----------



## Shawrie

That food looks ace pal. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Shawrie said:


> That food looks ace pal. :thumbup1:


I try mate lol

Can't do the whole plain stuff. Lunch was the breadcrumb and honey chicken on 2 wraps with BBQ sauce


----------



## SkinnyJ

Bro your food looks great. Mirin chef skills.


----------



## TELBOR

SkinnyJ said:


> Bro your food looks great. Mirin chef skills.


Better at cooking than bodybuilding Srs :lol:

I cook 90% of our meals at home, so lots of practice


----------



## sxbarnes

What sort of macros are you aiming at on this bulk Rob?


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate. Starts in 4 weeks
> 
> Food update; 2900 cals consumed already.
> 
> 3,900 by 5pm then a further 1k ish before bed.


Thats a lot of food already!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> What sort of macros are you aiming at on this bulk Rob?


Carbs will be 600g ish, protein 400g and fats around 100g.

50/30/20 split on C/P/F's.

So long as fats aren't above 100g too often I'm happy mate.

Today so far is 4,151 cals.....



So will say it's OTT but I know my body is stubborn as fùck! :lol:

Oh and sugars are dextrose and wms around training lol


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Thats a lot of food already!


It's ok. Pretty hungry all the time tbh. Got metabolism as always sweaty lol

People at work moan with me and the air con on all day


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Carbs will be 600g ish, protein 400g and fats around 100g.
> 
> 50/30/20 split on C/P/F's.
> 
> So long as fats aren't above 100g too often I'm happy mate.
> 
> Today so far is 4,151 cals.....
> 
> View attachment 156381
> 
> 
> So will say it's OTT but I know my body is stubborn as fùck! :lol:
> 
> Oh and sugars are dextrose and wms around training lol


Sounds good. Will try something similar in the next few weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Dinner was 1,200 cals of Chicago town pizza :lol:

I'm bulking brah 

Easy option as we had been at physio after work so couldn't be àrsed to cook!


----------



## Adz

I love bulking and smashing the food in like that, so much easier than cutting :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> I love bulking and smashing the food in like that, so much easier than cutting :laugh:


It's nice to relax that last part of the day tbh, fuel for tomorrow too


----------



## sean 162

Foooooood porn! :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Foooooood porn! :drool:


You shouldn't been in here young man, be on your way :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

sean 162 said:


> Foooooood porn! :drool:


One months food in one day!


----------



## sean 162

sxbarnes said:


> One months food in one day!


20 days and im gna smash the granny out of some serious fooood!


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> 20 days and im gna smash the granny out of some serious fooood!


Roll on the rebound!!


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Roll on the rebound!!


Haha see if i can obtain a new chin per week.

I joke i joke

Or do i :whistling:


----------



## sean 162

We are gna be bulkin at the same time . Food porn all over the shop!


----------



## sxbarnes

sean 162 said:


> Haha see if i can obtain a new chin per week.
> 
> I joke i joke
> 
> Or do i :whistling:


More Chins than a chinese phone directory:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> We are gna be bulkin at the same time . Food porn all over the shop!


Yeah but you'll look prettier :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!! Back session shortly, another solo mission too.

Forgot training partner was away with work then he's on holiday lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cock wallet, just seen this.

Yes aromasin is best and yes I use fat grips lol. Guns are 18.5" cold at the moment so I'm a fan


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags!! Back session shortly, another solo mission too.
> 
> Forgot training partner was away with work then he's on holiday lol


Don't take that for an excuse


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cock wallet, just seen this.
> 
> Yes aromasin is best and yes I use fat grips lol. Guns are 18.5" cold at the moment so I'm a fan


Cock wallet PMSL

Any whiplash from yesterday? :lol:

Excellent! They arrive today 



sxbarnes said:


> Don't take that for an excuse


Haha! No way mate. Keeps intensity up if I'm alone :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Back session;

Rack Pulls - up to 200kg (6)

Shrugs - up to 200kg (6)

I use this for shrugs.... It's the leg extension machine but the lower bar with weights on is perfect place to pull from 



Close Grip Handle Pull Downs - up to 80kg (6)

DB hammer curls superset barbel curls to finish.

Ruined. Back is in bits!!


----------



## grant hunter

I bet people look at you extremely funny for using that for shrugs.

I use the shoulder press machine sometimes and it's very good


----------



## TELBOR

grant hunter said:


> I bet people look at you extremely funny for using that for shrugs.
> 
> I use the shoulder press machine sometimes and it's very good


Lol yes they do mate. Seen a few more doing it now though


----------



## grant hunter

R0BLET said:


> Lol yes they do mate. Seen a few more doing it now though


Makes you feel like a pro when people copy you


----------



## TELBOR

grant hunter said:


> Makes you feel like a pro when people copy you


For a brief second maybe :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Can't beat a bit of food porn mate
> 
> Chicken - @Chelsea style!
> 
> Breadcrumbs, drizzle of honey :beer:
> 
> View attachment 156331
> 
> 
> That's tomorrow's food
> 
> Today's been pasta and meatballs plus the Sunday dinner....
> 
> View attachment 156332
> 
> 
> Well nice!


I feel like a proud father seeing meals like this :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I feel like a proud father seeing meals like this :lol:


PMSL I'm too good looking to be your son :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all, just about to have last cals for the day. Puts me on;



:beer:

50% Carbs

30% Protein

20% Fats

See if I can keep this up for 18 weeks lol

Chest doms are kicking in from yesterday so back doms will come tomorrow no doubt!

Boulders tomorrow


----------



## Dan94

2 days worth of food for me that :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> 2 days worth of food for me that :lol:


PMSL. I'll be a fatty come January


----------



## Dan94

Hi mate, just wondering for when I start bulking in a couple months, which is best for insulin spike post-workout to go with whey protein? I don't normally bother with all the scientific stuff for adding muscle (been cutting for ages lol) but wanna manipulate my natural hormones (such as insulin) for when I bulk as gunna stay natty for a few years 

Been looking at Dextrose, WMS and Maltodextrin in particular.. Dextrose seems best to add to post shake for sugars which will spike insulin for the protein?

Cheers


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Hi mate, just wondering for when I start bulking in a couple months, which is best for insulin spike post-workout to go with whey protein? I don't normally bother with all the scientific stuff for adding muscle (been cutting for ages lol) but wanna manipulate my natural hormones (such as insulin) for when I bulk as gunna stay natty for a few years
> 
> Been looking at Dextrose, WMS and Maltodextrin in particular.. Dextrose seems best to add to post shake for sugars which will spike insulin for the protein?
> 
> Cheers


Hello mate, simple dextrose will help things along.

That's what I use, sometimes I'll do a split of wms and dextrose. 9/10 it's just dextrose then a solid meal 1 hour later


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, boulder time!

Back is in fooking bits, especially traps.

NO PAIN, NO GAIN


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Hello mate, simple dextrose will help things along.
> 
> That's what I use, sometimes I'll do a split of wms and dextrose. 9/10 it's just dextrose then a solid meal 1 hour later


Whey with the dextrose too?


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, boulder time!
> 
> Back is in fooking bits, especially traps.
> 
> NO PAIN, NO GAIN


Not sure about others but I enjoy shoulder DOMS :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Whey with the dextrose too?


Of course


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Not sure about others but I enjoy shoulder DOMS :lol:


Well mine are fùcked now so tomorrow will be fun :lol:


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Of course


Got, cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders done, 35 min session. Only rest time was switching weights 

Warm up DB's - Side, Rears, Fronts

HS Shoulder Press - up to 80kg

DB Lateral Raises - up to 20kg (partials)

Rear Flys on Pec Deck - up to 70kg

Log Presses to wrap up - 3 sets to failure.

Routine at the moment on all sessions is pyramid work, 15,12,10,8,6. I enjoy it, fùcks me over good and proper.


----------



## seandog69

In and GL bud


----------



## TELBOR

seandog69 said:


> In and GL bud


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR

So far......





Love bulking :lol:


----------



## no1dnbhead

R0BLET said:


> So far......
> 
> View attachment 156442
> 
> 
> View attachment 156443
> 
> 
> Love bulking :lol:


It's alright for some


----------



## TELBOR

no1dnbhead said:


> It's alright for some


Enjoy the chicken and broccoli


----------



## Adz

Im doing shoulders too in an hour, never tried rear felt flies on pec deck so might give it a go.

Wish I was eating that much! Just dropped my cals down to 2400 as weight loss stalled this week :surrender:


----------



## no1dnbhead

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the chicken and broccoli


You forgot the rice


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Im doing shoulders too in an hour, never tried rear felt flies on pec deck so might give it a go.
> 
> Wish I was eating that much! Just dropped my cals down to 2400 as weight loss stalled this week :surrender:


Yeah it's spot on mate, handles all the way back so they are about touching and face opposite way to pec flys 

Haha, bulk then


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> So far......
> 
> View attachment 156442
> 
> 
> View attachment 156443
> 
> 
> Love bulking :lol:


So you've eating prob most of the cals I get in a day before I even have breakfast :sad:


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> So you've eating prob most of the cals I get in a day before I even have breakfast :sad:


Me too. :cursing:


----------



## Andy0902

I can't seem to keep WMS down, is dextrose any better?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> So you've eating prob most of the cals I get in a day before I even have breakfast :sad:


Unlucky 

I'm sure you look good though mate!



Andy0902 said:


> I can't seem to keep WMS down, is dextrose any better?


Yes. It's a lot "lighter" on the stomach mate


----------



## Richie186

Late as ever but I'm in. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Late as ever but I'm in. :thumb:


Good man! I was going to text you the other day - forgot lol


----------



## Dan94

Mate, would you suggest using dextrose/whey in a shake together, or an all-in-one shake like this?

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/recovery-evo/10530558.html


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Mate, would you suggest using dextrose/whey in a shake together, or an all-in-one shake like this?
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/recovery-evo/10530558.html


Cheaper to buy them separate. Plus you can cater it to what ratio you need whey:dextrose


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, legs shortly.

Totally fasted today till around 11am god damn it! Ultrasound on zee liver at 10.40 so just water 

Got the fat gripz so may give them a set or 2 whilst I'm there.


----------



## Dan94

Good luck with the ultrasound mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not sure id be training legs and then not eating for 4 hours afterwards lol

Hope ultrasound goes ok mate.


----------



## Keeks

Hope all goes well with the ultrasound. And don't pee either like I very nearly did! They say go with a full bladder, I went with a full bladder, she says 'ooooo you have a full bladder' Yes, l know! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Andy0902

Good luck with that.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure id be training legs and then not eating for 4 hours afterwards lol
> 
> Hope ultrasound goes ok mate.


Took it steady lol

Bet it comes back fine, every blood test I've ever had in my life has shown high liver values!

Frickin' starving right now 



Keeks said:


> Hope all goes well with the ultrasound. And don't pee either like I very nearly did! They say go with a full bladder, I went with a full bladder, she says 'ooooo you have a full bladder' Yes, l know! :cursing: :lol:


PMSL. See mine doesn't say to tank up on water?? But mrs who funnily enough is having the same tomorrow her letter does lol


----------



## TELBOR

Light legs session;

Leg Press - up to 300kg

Ham Curls - up to 60kg

Leg Extensions - up to 50kg

All high reps to compensate lower weights.

Gave Fat Gripz a little blast on some barbel curls...... Fook me the pump after 2 sets lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Took it steady lol
> 
> Bet it comes back fine, every blood test I've ever had in my life has shown high liver values!
> 
> Frickin' starving right now
> 
> *PMSL*. See mine doesn't say to tank up on water?? But mrs who funnily enough is having the same tomorrow her letter does lol


I said not to pee!!! :lol: Ahh, I guess it depends on what they're checking. Mine was fasted for 6 hours without even coffee :cursing: so I was an absolute delight!!! Not in the lightest bit grumpy! :whistling:

Well I hope her's goes all ok too.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I said not to pee!!! :lol: Ahh, I guess it depends on what they're checking. Mine was fasted for 6 hours without even coffee :cursing: so I was an absolute delight!!! Not in the lightest bit grumpy! :whistling:
> 
> Well I hope her's goes all ok too.


Haha! Yeah same her. Food ready in car as soon as scan is done


----------



## Adz

No squats today?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> No squats today?


Lol didn't fancy them fasted, feel shít already lol I'll be like a cave man when I get to eat!!


----------



## Richie186

Good luck with the results mate. Sure you'll be fine.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Good luck with the results mate. Sure you'll be fine.


Yeah I'm sure too, probably pregnant :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Speak later Roblet xxx


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'm sure too, probably pregnant :lol:


More likely Ebola


----------



## Keeks

Pregnant with ebola?! Some people aren't happy with just one thing! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

All done.

Covered in lube and top is stuck to me now lol

Results being sent to GP.

Time to eat :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All done.
> 
> Covered in lube and top is stuck to me now lol
> 
> Results being sent to GP.
> 
> Time to eat :beer:


Standard morning then really :lol:


----------



## sean 162

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Standard morning then really :lol:


Certainly is mate


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all, only managed a poxy 3,500 cals.

I'll make up for it tomorrow, damn fasting!!

Anyway, I'll have a boy in my family in 4 weeks......



A furry one :lol:

French Bulldog, he's gonna be amazing


----------



## Adz

Sweet!! He should keep you busy haha


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Sweet!! He should keep you busy haha


Haha! I'm sure he will mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning minions!

It's Friday !!

Bit of arms me thinks


----------



## TELBOR

Fat Gripz = Stupid Pump!! 

God knows what it'll be like on cycle, they really do wreck your arms over.

Gave them a ago on flat bench for a couple of sets too, massive difference in feeling muscle contraction.

Anyway, was a great session. 35 mins, minimal rest, left soaked. Happy!

Once i finish this up.....



That's 2,300 cals done


----------



## Ginger Ben

They are cool aren't they. Good for any exercise really just to make arms work harder.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They are cool aren't they. Good for any exercise really just to make arms work harder.


Surprisingly quite a big difference in where it hits isn't it!


----------



## Shawrie

R0BLET said:


> Evening all, only managed a poxy 3,500 cals.
> 
> I'll make up for it tomorrow, damn fasting!!
> 
> Anyway, I'll have a boy in my family in 4 weeks......
> 
> View attachment 156512
> 
> 
> A furry one :lol:
> 
> French Bulldog, he's gonna be amazing


Mrs was peckin my ed last nite to get a french bulldog.She convinced me last year to get a tea cup chihouha(unsure of spelling)

Hes called barney and most of the time mrs and daughter cant be bothered walkin him so i do it,get some funny looks.lol

lovely lookin dogs them french bulldogs tho.


----------



## TELBOR

Shawrie said:


> Mrs was peckin my ed last nite to get a french bulldog.She convinced me last year to get a tea cup chihouha(unsure of spelling)
> 
> Hes called barney and most of the time mrs and daughter cant be bothered walkin him so i do it,get some funny looks.lol
> 
> lovely lookin dogs them french bulldogs tho.


Lol the person we're getting him from has a tea cup rat :lol:

Don't worry mate, life span is extremely short apparently! Barney is a cool name though :lol:

Go get a frenchie


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't beat my dog doing laps in a cattle trough! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't beat my dog doing laps in a cattle trough! Pmsl


Lol the daft sod !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

He was in there for ages just going back and forth pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He was in there for ages just going back and forth pmsl


Bet he stunk lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet he stunk lol


Smelt worse beforehand as he'd rolled in a cow pat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Smelt worse beforehand as he'd rolled in a cow pat :lol:


Legend ain't he!! :lol:


----------



## Adz

Whats that you were eating this morning?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Whats that you were eating this morning?


That my friend was 100g oats and 60g whey with 300ml of milk


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> That my friend was 100g oats and 60g whey with 300ml of milk


Looks filling!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Looks filling!


I have that at 8.30 ish then in hungry at 10am lol so that's when I have cashews and today with some beef jerky too


----------



## darren.1987

Just had a look at those grips.. couldn't believe the price tho

did you get the actual fat gripz for 27 quid or I presume theres a cheaper alternative



R0BLET said:


> Fat Gripz = Stupid Pump!!
> 
> God knows what it'll be like on cycle, they really do wreck your arms over.
> 
> Gave them a ago on flat bench for a couple of sets too, massive difference in feeling muscle contraction.
> 
> Anyway, was a great session. 35 mins, minimal rest, left soaked. Happy!
> 
> Once i finish this up.....
> 
> View attachment 156524
> 
> 
> That's 2,300 cals done


----------



## TELBOR

darren.1987 said:


> Just had a look at those grips.. couldn't believe the price tho
> 
> did you get the actual fat gripz for 27 quid or I presume theres a cheaper alternative


I paid £28 with delivery lol

There are a few similar products but I've only seen these recommended by guys off here. They're a nice addition to a routine


----------



## sxbarnes

darren.1987 said:


> Just had a look at those grips.. couldn't believe the price tho
> 
> did you get the actual fat gripz for 27 quid or I presume theres a cheaper alternative


MP do a cheaper version....

http://www.myprotein.com/protein-accessories/manus-thick-bar-grip/10780450.html


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> MP do a cheaper version....
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/protein-accessories/manus-thick-bar-grip/10780450.html


But I can't buy off MP :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening folk, nice rest day.

Nice lie in, food going in steady enough. I'll smash some haribo's in later though 

Been out buying dog bits....



Oh and this caught my eye PMSL



I'll have that in a shake before bed


----------



## Dan94

Does the PB mix well in just a normal shaker or do you put it in a blender? I've never tried it but always imagine that I'd just stay lumpy :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Error with the dog bed. First one will get shredded the first time you leave him on his own and go out for the day. Second one will get shredded when he gets a bit older and bored. Third one will get shredded when he fancied being a sod pmsl.

Wilson now has a hard plastic bed with an old cushion in it that he loves. Think this is the fifth bed he's had :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Does the PB mix well in just a normal shaker or do you put it in a blender? I've never tried it but always imagine that I'd just stay lumpy :laugh:


Give it a good hard shake, like a power wànk :lol:

Throw a metal ball in mate and all is well.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Error with the dog bed. First one will get shredded the first time you leave him on his own and go out for the day. Second one will get shredded when he gets a bit older and bored. Third one will get shredded when he fancied being a sod pmsl.
> 
> Wilson now has a hard plastic bed with an old cushion in it that he loves. Think this is the fifth bed he's had :lol:


Lol

I did say this but fell on deaf ears mate 

I'm ready with my "told you so" PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, chest done with a little tri's.

Fat Gripz used again and feck me you do have to drop weight lol

Flat Bench - Fat Gripz - up to 80kg

Pec Fly machine - up to 90kg

Incline Bench - Fat Gripz - upto 60kg

Seated Chest Press - up to 70kg

Cable Flys - up to 25kg

Rope push downs SS straight bar push downs

Awesome pump, was fooked come incline hence on 60kg lol

Plenty of reps done and a nice session I'm happy with.

When I get on cycle I'm going to a PPL routine 4 days a week, lower reps and heavier weight.

Cheeky gun shot;





Have a good one!!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Morning, chest done with a little tri's.
> 
> Fat Gripz used again and feck me you do have to drop weight lol
> 
> Flat Bench - Fat Gripz - up to 80kg
> 
> Pec Fly machine - up to 90kg
> 
> Incline Bench - Fat Gripz - upto 60kg
> 
> Seated Chest Press - up to 70kg
> 
> Cable Flys - up to 25kg
> 
> Rope push downs SS straight bar push downs
> 
> Awesome pump, was fooked come incline hence on 60kg lol
> 
> Plenty of reps done and a nice session I'm happy with.
> 
> When I get on cycle I'm going to a PPL routine 4 days a week, lower reps and heavier weight.
> 
> Cheeky gun shot;
> 
> View attachment 156651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one!!


Looking good mate.

Going to start using fat grips a bit when I.m back training at my uni gym, pump when on cycle with them is cruel lol


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Going to start using fat grips a bit when I.m back training at my uni gym, pump when on cycle with them is cruel lol


Thanks mate 

Haha! Can't wait for that then :beer:


----------



## Richie186

May have to invest in some fat grips.

Seem pricey though for what they are.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> May have to invest in some fat grips.
> 
> Seem pricey though for what they are.


Seem a little over priced but they'll last forever I think


----------



## Andy0902

R0BLET said:


> Evening folk, nice rest day.
> 
> Nice lie in, food going in steady enough. I'll smash some haribo's in later though
> 
> Been out buying dog bits....
> 
> View attachment 156605
> 
> 
> Oh and this caught my eye PMSL
> 
> View attachment 156606
> 
> 
> I'll have that in a shake before bed


Is that PB for the dog to lick off your junk? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Andy0902 said:


> Is that PB for the dog to lick off your junk? :lol:


Maybe :whistling:

All about gone, won't buy it again. Just fancied cashew and it was £1


----------



## Andy0902

R0BLET said:


> Maybe :whistling:
> 
> All about gone, won't buy it again. Just fancied cashew and it was £1


Where did you find that? on the american isle in tesco?


----------



## TELBOR

Andy0902 said:


> Where did you find that? on the american isle in tesco?


Can't remember now mate, think it was home bargains lol


----------



## Andy0902

R0BLET said:


> Can't remember now mate, think it was home bargains lol


Sweet, my lass doesn't know it yet, but she's off there later!


----------



## TELBOR

Andy0902 said:


> Sweet, my lass doesn't know it yet, but she's off there later!


She's a good 'un !!

They had hazelnut too


----------



## TELBOR

Liver ultrasound results......

Perfect lol

Fecking doctors wasting my time!!


----------



## Andy0902

R0BLET said:


> Liver ultrasound results......
> 
> Perfect lol
> 
> Fecking doctors wasting my time!!


Good news! Bet you're feeling slightly relieved?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news mate back on cycle then


----------



## TELBOR

Andy0902 said:


> Good news! Bet you're feeling slightly relieved?


Yes mate. Although i knew without a scan, keep telling them I've always had higher than normal values PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news mate back on cycle then


^THIS


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> ^THIS


Liver is obviously hard as nails so get some M1T and oxys


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Liver is obviously hard as nails so get some M1T and oxys


Read my mind :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Great news, always better to play it safe and get it checked over.


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Liver ultrasound results......
> 
> Perfect lol
> 
> Fecking doctors wasting my time!!


Good news mate :beer:

Does he know you use gear?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Good news mate :beer:
> 
> Does he know you use gear?


Nobody does mate you can't tell by looking at him

:lol:


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Nobody does mate you can't tell by looking at him
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Good news mate :beer:
> 
> Does he know you use gear?


They ain't stupid, always get asked each time I go - I say no lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Nobody does mate you can't tell by looking at him
> 
> :lol:


Exactly, stealth user aren't i


----------



## Ginger Ben

Steroid ninja


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Steroid ninja


Master at looking natty


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Master at looking natty


I'm natty now, feel amazing tbh and my p1ss is clear too:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> I'm natty now, feel amazing tbh and my p1ss is clear too:lol:


Tbh mate I feel great gear free! Good goes down. Sleep is good and more energy lol

Just recovery is pants :lol:


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I feel great gear free! Good goes down. Sleep is good and more energy lol
> 
> Just recovery is pants :lol:


Ye I know a life with no boners frightens me,might be short term natty period:laugh:

How's your health now?


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Ye I know a life with no boners frightens me,might be short term natty period:laugh:
> 
> How's your health now?


Natty doesn't suit you lol

All good mate, just got a stomach infection - so the doc says! But I feel fine, bloat easily but I can live with that


----------



## TELBOR

Made these delights Sunday;

100g Oats

60g Honey

50g Maple Syrup and Pancake Whey

200g GN Natural Peanut Butter

50g Butter

Mix and compact into a tray, leave for a few hours - then enjoy!

So it's basically a peanutty oat bar 



2285 calories in the batch, I've cut mine into 14. 2 a day to boost the bulk along lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Made these delights Sunday;
> 
> 100g Oats
> 
> 60g Honey
> 
> 50g Maple Syrup and Pancake Whey
> 
> 200g GN Natural Peanut Butter
> 
> 50g Butter
> 
> Mix and compact into a tray, leave for a few hours - then enjoy!
> 
> So it's basically a peanutty oat bar
> 
> View attachment 156711
> 
> 
> 2285 calories in the batch, I've cut mine into 14. 2 a day to boost the bulk along lol


Cuts over...bring on the food porn


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Cuts over...bring on the food porn


That's what I like to hear!!! 

Happy with the cut?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Back session shortly, bit of CT pre workout


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shouldn't wànk pre wo mate lowers what little natty test you have


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Shouldn't wànk pre wo mate lowers what little natty test you have


Now you tell me!! :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> That's what I like to hear!!!
> 
> Happy with the cut?


Yeah mate went great, lean and vascular as fvck lol Waist went down from 36" to 29"...I was chunky lol

Time to add size now but want to stay lean this time, always have some abs etc.


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Yeah mate went great, lean and vascular as fvck lol Waist went down from 36" to 29"...I was chunky lol
> 
> Time to add size now but want to stay lean this time, always have some abs etc.


Bloody hell mate! Great result then. Any before and afters?

Haha, always nice to see them isn't it


----------



## TELBOR

Today's back and traps session;

Warm up close and wide grip pull ups

Rack Pulls - 140kg with FG, way down using those lol!

HS Single Arm Rows - up to 70kg a side

Lat Pull Downs - up to 120kg

Shrugs dropset - 170kg, 120kg, 80kg, 40kg @ 10,10,10,Failure

Nearly threw up on shrugs, that's a good sign to me 

Disappointed with rack pulls, but the Fat Gripz make a huge difference on that movement.

Food all good, haven't had a "dirty" meal in nearly a week so pretty much just chicken, mince, rice, pasta, wraps, oats, whey and PB.


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell mate! Great result then. Any before and afters?
> 
> Haha, always nice to see them isn't it


Can't complain, just can't wait for the incease in carbs to fill me out more.

Have a fair few on my phone, don't think I'll bother posting em up...too lazy to edit them pmsl

Can whatsapp them if u want look?........... shur who wouldn't :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Made these delights Sunday;
> 
> 100g Oats
> 
> 60g Honey
> 
> 50g Maple Syrup and Pancake Whey
> 
> 200g GN Natural Peanut Butter
> 
> 50g Butter
> 
> Mix and compact into a tray, leave for a few hours - then enjoy!
> 
> So it's basically a peanutty oat bar
> 
> View attachment 156711
> 
> 
> 2285 calories in the batch, I've cut mine into 14. 2 a day to boost the bulk along lol


They look awesome... @GoNutrition this could be a new product, I would live off them


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Can't complain, just can't wait for the incease in carbs to fill me out more.
> 
> Have a fair few on my phone, don't think I'll bother posting em up...too lazy to edit them pmsl
> 
> Can whatsapp them if u want look?........... shur who wouldn't :whistling:


I bet you can't!

You idle fùck! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> They look awesome... @GoNutrition this could be a new product, I would live off them


Haha, mate I know you love PB so they're right up your street!

Needs a little tinker tbh to get more protein in them, too much and they'll just go dry and crumbly.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Haha, mate I know you love PB so they're right up your street!
> 
> Needs a little tinker tbh to get more protein in them, too much and they'll just go dry and crumbly.


I literally have 2 tubs on the go the whole time, 1 in my gym bag and 1 at home 

Make another batch with more protein, send them over to me and i'll let you know :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I literally have 2 tubs on the go the whole time, 1 in my gym bag and 1 at home
> 
> Make another batch with more protein, send them over to me and i'll let you know :beer:


Greedy sod!! Lol

PMSL, I'll keep you posted mate


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> I bet you can't!
> 
> You idle fùck! :lol:


Sent mate, couldn't edit out my beautiful face.......pmsl


----------



## Adz

Great workout mate, got to love shrugs!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Great workout mate, got to love shrugs!


Yeah love em mate. None existent last 18 months so glad to be back on them


----------



## Dan94

Never tried shrugs personally


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Never tried shrugs personally


Best way lol


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Best way lol


not a fan of them? :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Never tried shrugs personally


Try them. You'll love them or hate them.

@Chelsea does power shrugs


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Try them. You'll love them or hate them.
> 
> @Chelsea does power shrugs


would they be in place of upright rows?


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> would they be in place of upright rows?


No, barbell/dumbbell shrugs will totally isolate the traps.

Upright rows traps are secondary to delts.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> not a fan of them? :laugh:


Nope I don't rate them personally. They only hit upper traps rather than the whole muscle which actually runs down from the upper traps between the shoulder blades.

Wide grip upright rows and bent over rows or any sort of row hit them better IMO


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> No, barbell/dumbbell shrugs will totally isolate the traps.
> 
> Upright rows traps are secondary to delts.


ah, got it :thumbup1: cheers, dont think im doing any trap work atm in my current routine haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> ah, got it :thumbup1: cheers, dont think im doing any trap work atm in my current routine haha


You do deadlifts. They hit traps hard


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> You do deadlifts. They hit traps hard


yeah true mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You do deadlifts. They hit traps hard


^this


----------



## Richie186

Snatch grip deads awesome on the traps.


----------



## sxbarnes

Does this mean I keep my shrug machine to myself]


----------



## Galaxy

sxbarnes said:


> Does this mean I keep my shrug machine to myself]


Your gym looks awesome mate, wish I had half that equipment at mine


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> Your gym looks awesome mate, wish I had half that equipment at mine


It is pretty good mate. Theres lots of ISO stuff there most don't bother doing the compounds , which suits me!


----------



## TELBOR

Boulder o'clock!

Bit of Mike Rashid this morning - stupid pump


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders;

Standing BNP - up to 40kg

Tried this movement again and it's just uncomfortable! May persist with it though.

Smith Shoulder Press - up to 60kg

DB Lateral Raises - up to 15kg into drop set down to 5's till failure

Rear Flys - up to 70kg

Seated DB Press - up to 30kg

Prefer DB's for pressing, so may just have to stick with those and maybe a machine. Suck at barbell pressing!!

Anyway, left very pumped and full ache has kicked in so all is well.


----------



## TELBOR

So hungry today! Packed food as usual, eaten as usual but still hungry!

Looks like the peanut butter bars are getting hammered this afternoon.

Also...... I may change my cycle plan.

@Chelsea don't be mad lol

Low test, high tren.

Thoughts?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> So hungry today! Packed food as usual, eaten as usual but still hungry!
> 
> Looks like the peanut butter bars are getting hammered this afternoon.
> 
> Also...... I may change my cycle plan.
> 
> @Chelsea don't be mad lol
> 
> Low test, high tren.
> 
> Thoughts?


So mad I cant put it into words! 

Only joking mate, up to you at the end of the day, you ever tried it before? Personally I cant see myself every trying it but would be interesting to see what you make of it.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> So mad I cant put it into words!
> 
> Only joking mate, up to you at the end of the day, you ever tried it before? Personally I cant see myself every trying it but would be interesting to see what you make of it.


Lol

I haven't tried it before but I'm keen to see what all the fuss is about from those who never post before and afters who claim it to be AMAZING!!

500mg Tren E

200mg Test E

Prop and ace week one, 50mg ED.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I predict tiny balls, tiny penis, tiny gains and huge anger issues


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I haven't tried it before but I'm keen to see what all the fuss is about from those who never post before and afters who claim it to be AMAZING!!
> 
> 500mg Tren E
> 
> 200mg Test E
> 
> Prop and ace week one, 50mg ED.


Do it mate, can be my guinea pig


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I predict tiny balls, tiny penis, tiny gains and huge anger issues


Erm..... That's me natty :lol:



Galaxy said:


> Do it mate, can be my guinea pig


I knew you'd say that!! PMSL


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Erm..... That's me natty :lol:
> 
> I knew you'd say that!! PMSL


Haha don't know what you mean...... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Haha don't know what you mean...... :whistling:


Don't be mirrin my gainz 

I'll keep you posted if I go ahead, trying to hold out natty till end of September.


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Don't be mirrin my gainz
> 
> I'll keep you posted if I go ahead, trying to hold out natty till end of September.


Always mirin.........always :wub:

Do mate, Taken a nice break so, fair play :thumbup1: ..... buuut be careful mate or you might get used to the natty life style lol

Did you run a proper pct etc?


----------



## Adz

Looks like a proper gym that fella, best type!


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Always mirin.........always :wub:
> 
> Do mate, Taken a nice break so, fair play :thumbup1: ..... buuut be careful mate or you might get used to the natty life style lol
> 
> Did you run a proper pct etc?


Haha, couldn't do natty long term. Did over 26 years natty :lol:

Nothing amazing, little bit of HCG, Nolva and Proviron ED for 4 weeks.

All seems well, balls good, morning wood, less lethargic so I'm happy


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Looks like a proper gym that fella, best type!


Mine or @sxbarnes? Lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Mine or @sxbarnes? Lol


Mine:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Mine:thumbup1:


Yeah guessed so PMSL


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> Mine or @sxbarnes? Lol


Oops, I thought you posted it haha


----------



## zak1990

Subbed to this keep up the good work pal


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I haven't tried it before but I'm keen to see what all the fuss is about from those who never post before and afters who claim it to be AMAZING!!
> 
> 500mg Tren E
> 
> 200mg Test E
> 
> Prop and ace week one, 50mg ED.


Ran high tren low test mate, nothing flash really. Decent on a cut I suppose but I don't know what all the fuss is about tbh.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Ran high tren low test mate, nothing flash really. Decent on a cut I suppose but I don't know what all the fuss is about tbh.


Sorry mate. I forget lol!

Bulk wise what do you think?


----------



## TELBOR

zak1990 said:


> Subbed to this keep up the good work pal


Welcome mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all. Legs!!

Squat till i drop today


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate. I forget lol!
> 
> Bulk wise what do you think?


Honestly, I think there's better cycles to bulk on. Found with low test my appetite was rubbish as tren kills it for me anyway. I did rip up but on 2700 cals a day I would do. Also felt very lethargic, not much aggression in the gym and a bit flat everywhere else. I've no doubt you'll grow on 200mg test and 500mg tren but not as much as you'd like.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Honestly, I think there's better cycles to bulk on. Found with low test my appetite was rubbish as tren kills it for me anyway. I did rip up but on 2700 cals a day I would do. Also felt very lethargic, not much aggression in the gym and a bit flat everywhere else. I've no doubt you'll grow on 200mg test and 500mg tren but not as much as you'd like.


Cheers mate. Appetite loss would be annoying!

Did you have an AI or any orals?

Probably best to stick to original plan aren't i


----------



## Richie186

No orals on that cycle. Ran Adex at .5 eod and caber which helped lethargy.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> No orals on that cycle. Ran Adex at .5 eod and caber which helped lethargy.


Test, NPP and mast it is then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Test, NPP and a boat load of oxys it is then lol


Sounds good mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate


PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Short and sweet legs session, could do with an automatic for drive home lol

Barbell Squats - up to 140kg for 10

Leg extensions - up to 110kg into drop set

Seated calve raises - up to 60kg till failure

Fooked!


----------



## Dai Jones

good session there


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> good session there


Wasn't too bad. Next week it'll be leg press and same machine for calves, like to mix it up


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Test, NPP and mast it is then lol


Ah now!!!.................pu$$y :whistling:

Looks a decent cycle all the same, NPP and mast should be nice


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Ah now!!!.................pu$$y :whistling:
> 
> Looks a decent cycle all the same, NPP and mast should be nice


One day mate. Never say never lol

Yeah should be fine, I'll pre load 100mg tren ace ed for 10 days...... How's that? :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> One day mate. Never say never lol
> 
> Yeah should be fine, I'll pre load 100mg tren ace ed for 10 days...... How's that? :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Cycle starts tomorrow....



Antibiotics PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Arms shortly and that's the last session for the week.

Switching it up next week as I don't think 5 days straight natty is beneficial.

So it's going to be a PPL routine over 3 days and maybe a 4th to do anything I feel is lagging.

Diet will remain the same so 4.5k cals + each day.


----------



## TELBOR

Arms;

Straight Bar OH Extensions - Warm up 50 reps

EZ Bar Skull Crushers - up to 40kg

OH DB Extensions - up to 30kg

Straight Bar OH Extensions - up to 50kg

Standing EZ Bar Curls with FG - up to 30kg

Preacher Machine with FG - up to 50kg into a drop set

DB Hammer Curls - only 10kg to failure x3 sets

Rope push downs to burn out.

Arms are full of blood so I'm happy! Awesome pump today


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Arms;
> 
> Straight Bar OH Extensions - Warm up 50 reps
> 
> EZ Bar Skull Crushers - up to 40kg
> 
> OH DB Extensions - up to 30kg
> 
> Straight Bar OH Extensions - up to 50kg
> 
> Standing EZ Bar Curls with FG - up to 30kg
> 
> Preacher Machine with FG - up to 50kg into a drop set
> 
> DB Hammer Curls - only 10kg to failure x3 sets
> 
> Rope push downs to burn out.
> 
> Arms are full of blood so I'm happy! Awesome pump today


Rest is best. Specially natty .


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Rest is best. Specially natty .


Agreed mate. Counter productive to a point isn't it.

I'll do push Monday, legs Wednesday and pull Friday. Simple as that.

When/if I jump back on I'll probably do an upper lower A&B 4 days a week.


----------



## Ruzicka

Subbed, just had a quick read, you still starting a cycle September?

Interested to see how people rate npp in comparison to tren a, have you used tren a before?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate. Counter productive to a point isn't it.
> 
> I'll do push Monday, legs Wednesday and pull Friday. Simple as that.
> 
> When/if I jump back on I'll probably do an upper lower A&B 4 days a week.


IF?!?!? Fpmsl 

End of the month at best


----------



## TELBOR

Ruzicka said:


> Subbed, just had a quick read, you still starting a cycle September?
> 
> Interested to see how people rate npp in comparison to tren a, have you used tren a before?


End of September all being well mate 

Yes had a few nice runs of tren a, still got a full vial here calling me!

NPP will be a nice change hopefully mate.

@Ginger Ben has just ran some NPP.



Ginger Ben said:


> IF?!?!? Fpmsl
> 
> End of the month at best


PMSL correct 

End of September


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate. Counter productive to a point isn't it.
> 
> I'll do push Monday, legs Wednesday and pull Friday. Simple as that.
> 
> When/if I jump back on I'll probably do an upper lower A&B 4 days a week.


That's what im doing atm mate, monday legs, push wendesday and pull saturday. seems to be working really well, still the same routine @Ginger Ben kindly set up for me


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> That's what im doing atm mate, monday legs, push wendesday and pull saturday. seems to be working really well, still the same routine @Ginger Ben kindly set up for me


Should work well for me too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> That's what im doing atm mate, monday legs, push wendesday and pull saturday. seems to be working really well, still the same routine @Ginger Ben kindly set up for me


£50 a month


----------



## TELBOR

Saturday update.

So 12 days into the "bulk" and after week 1 I had put 1lb on PMSL

This morning I'm 203lbs (14st 7lb) so I'm 6lb from start date, happy with that.

99% water no doubt but still, it's an increase lol

This is the planned PPL routine;

LEGS

Leg press

Seated hamstring curls

Leg extensions

Calf raise

PUSH

Decline bench

Incline db press

Flat fly

Seated smith press or plate loaded shoulder press

Bent over reverse fly

Lateral raises

Tricep exercise

PULL

BB/Machine shrugs

Seated DB shrugs

Wide grip chins

Bent over row

Close grip pull down

Hyper extensions

Bicep exercise

So no squats and no deads, training partner isn't comfortable at them so no point putting them in!


----------



## TELBOR

Beef meatballs and spuds 

250g ish in mince beef, 300g of spuds.



Cooked enough for 2 portions of that today, I' have a honey glazed gammon joint for dinner later that'll be with load of veg and more spuds


----------



## musclemate

R0BLET said:


> Saturday update.
> 
> So 12 days into the "bulk" and after week 1 I had put 1lb on PMSL
> 
> This morning I'm 203lbs (14st 7lb) so I'm 6lb from start date, happy with that.
> 
> 99% water no doubt but still, it's an increase lol
> 
> This is the planned PPL routine;
> 
> LEGS
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Seated hamstring curls
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Calf raise
> 
> PUSH
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> Flat fly
> 
> Seated smith press or plate loaded shoulder press
> 
> Bent over reverse fly
> 
> Lateral raises
> 
> Tricep exercise
> 
> PULL
> 
> BB/Machine shrugs
> 
> Seated DB shrugs
> 
> Wide grip chins
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> Close grip pull down
> 
> Hyper extensions
> 
> Bicep exercise
> 
> So no squats and no deads, training partner isn't comfortable at them so no point putting them in!


What kind of rep range are you aiming for mate, and how many sets?


----------



## TELBOR

musclemate said:


> What kind of rep range are you aiming for mate, and how many sets?


It'll be 8-12, dropsets and failure sets mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

DIPS!! How many fvcking times!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> DIPS!! How many fvcking times!!


I've lost count Benjamin lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I've lost count Benjamin lol


Tit


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tit


If I invest in a dipping belt then it'll force me into them lol

But I'm not investing...... At the moment


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If I invest in a dipping belt then it'll force me into them lol
> 
> But I'm not investing...... At the moment


Being an immense exercise should force you in to them but never mind, stay tiny


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Being an immense exercise should force you in to them but never mind, stay tiny


Guess I've never been comfortable with them to do them each week, started off with them when I started and was fine. Now they just feel awkward lol


----------



## TELBOR

4k cals done, not bad on a rest day!

Last meal was 50g cashew nut butter, 1 scoop pure mass, 300ml milk.

4 ZMA and I'll sleep lovely


----------



## stevieboy100

R0BLET said:


> If I invest in a dipping belt then it'll force me into them lol
> 
> But I'm not investing...... At the moment


Dips are an upper body squat if ur not doing them ur missing out


----------



## Ruzicka

R0BLET said:


> End of September all being well mate
> 
> Yes had a few nice runs of tren a, still got a full vial here calling me!
> 
> NPP will be a nice change hopefully mate.
> 
> @Ginger Ben has just ran some NPP.
> 
> PMSL correct
> 
> End of September


Have you ever thought of running both npp and tren a? Be one hell of a shutdown I'd imagine?

Just thinking aloud wondering of they would 'work together' and produce something good, or whether it would just mess you up.



R0BLET said:


> Saturday update.
> 
> So 12 days into the "bulk" and after week 1 I had put 1lb on PMSL
> 
> This morning I'm 203lbs (14st 7lb) so I'm 6lb from start date, happy with that.
> 
> 99% water no doubt but still, it's an increase lol
> 
> This is the planned PPL routine;
> 
> LEGS
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Seated hamstring curls
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Calf raise
> 
> PUSH
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> Flat fly
> 
> Seated smith press or plate loaded shoulder press
> 
> Bent over reverse fly
> 
> Lateral raises
> 
> Tricep exercise
> 
> PULL
> 
> BB/Machine shrugs
> 
> Seated DB shrugs
> 
> Wide grip chins
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> Close grip pull down
> 
> Hyper extensions
> 
> Bicep exercise
> 
> So no squats and no deads, training partner isn't comfortable at them so no point putting them in!


12 days and 1lb? More food?


----------



## TELBOR

stevieboy100 said:


> Dips are an upper body squat if ur not doing them ur missing out


I'll give em a whirl tomorrow 



Ruzicka said:


> Have you ever thought of running both npp and tren a? Be one hell of a shutdown I'd imagine?
> 
> Just thinking aloud wondering of they would 'work together' and produce something good, or whether it would just mess you up.
> 
> 12 days and 1lb? More food?


I did plan to do just that mate, did about 10 days on NPP, tren a and prop but I came off as I'd just done a test and mast for 10 weeks PMSL

But yes, would be good I imagine to do a 6-8 week blast on that. I was going to do 100mg of each 3 times a week 

It's 6lbs in 12 days, 1lb was week 1 lol


----------



## TELBOR

@Ginger Ben

Dipping belt ordered


----------



## Adz

I love dips, have some heavy chains at the gym which I try round my neck, can only do a few reps with them on but it burns like hell so must work


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> I love dips, have some heavy chains at the gym which I try round my neck, can only do a few reps with them on but it burns like hell so must work


I'll be doing them tomorrow lol

Had my orders off that ginger cùnt Ben


----------



## naturalun

Looking great bud. No ****... Well maybe a tiny bit. :laugh:

Seriously though coming along great, I can only hope of one day having such a physique.


----------



## TELBOR

naturalun said:


> Looking great bud. No ****... Well maybe a tiny bit. :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though coming along great, I can only hope of one day having such a physique.


Lol, my physique is just normal, but thanks


----------



## TELBOR

Push session done, trained with a guy I try to train with when we can. He works away a lot so took advantage of the bank holiday 

Push

Dips 3x10 @BW

Decline bench - up to 100kg for 8

Incline chest press machine - up to 90kg

Pec Fly machine - stack - 95kg

HS Shoulder Press - up to 60kg

DB lateral raises - up to 15kg and into drop set to failure

Reverse flys on pec machine - up to 60kg

Then burnt tri's out 

Fooked and absolutely soaked!!


----------



## Jas

R0BLET said:


> Cycle starts tomorrow....
> 
> View attachment 156891
> 
> 
> Antibiotics PMSL


How do you get a prescription like that one


----------



## TELBOR

Jas said:


> How do you get a prescription like that one


You get a stomach infection


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, chest and delts are in bits from yesterday!

Happy with that 

Rest day today and it's needed. Sleep wasn't great and that's due to neighbours having a "get together"!

I went round at 2am to have a word, neighbours wouldn't come to the door and sent their friends PMSL

Anyway. I'll catch the cùnts tonight 

Legs tomorrow


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, chest and delts are in bits from yesterday!
> 
> Happy with that
> 
> Rest day today and it's needed. Sleep wasn't great and that's due to neighbours having a "get together"!
> 
> I went round at 2am to have a word, neighbours wouldn't come to the door and sent their friends PMSL
> 
> Anyway. I'll catch the cùnts tonight
> 
> Legs tomorrow


Thats one thing that really sets me off is noisy neighbours


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> Thats one thing that really sets me off is noisy neighbours


I don't mind anyone having a good time etc but IMO anything past 11pm you should show a little respect for your neighbours etc

Knock on effect is mrs's has had to stay at home as she's exhausted from no sleep! So that's a days wage down the pan.


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> I don't mind anyone having a good time etc but IMO anything past 11pm you should show a little respect for your neighbours etc
> 
> Knock on effect is mrs's has had to stay at home as she's exhausted from no sleep! So that's a days wage down the pan.


yeh agree but I'm just a grumpy old git already and like quiet all the time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol. Pi?sed that you weren't invited to their swingers party


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. Pi?sed that you weren't invited to their swingers party


He was knocking the door trying to get the gf to come home but when they looked through the spy hole they couldn't see anyone.


----------



## Adz

Seriously who has a party on a Monday night? I dont blame you for going round, I would have done the same


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. Pi?sed that you weren't invited to their swingers party


Busted 



luther1 said:


> He was knocking the door trying to get the gf to come home but when they looked through the spy hole they couldn't see anyone.


PMSL pitch black is what they'd see with this fat cùnt in front!



Adz said:


> Seriously who has a party on a Monday night? I dont blame you for going round, I would have done the same


Cùnts do mate, pure cùnts :lol:

Had Friday, Saturday and Sunday to have a party!


----------



## Jas

R0BLET said:


> You get a stomach infection


any idea what caused the infection?

thought these were for your upcoming cycle,

you've been prescribed quite a bit there, suppose if you can get it and need it why not after all prescription medicines we pay for, so might as well ask for more !! 

You have a good doctor, my doctors are stingy like its out of there pocket paying for the prescription


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jas said:


> any idea what caused the infection?
> 
> thought these were for your upcoming cycle,
> 
> you've been prescribed quite a bit there, suppose if you can get it and need it why not after all prescription medicines we pay for, so might as well ask for more !!
> 
> You have a good doctor, my doctors are stingy like its out of there pocket paying for the prescription


Lol jealous he has antibiotics? Pmsl not heard that one before


----------



## Jas

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol jealous he has antibiotics? Pmsl not heard that one before


100 % right, and its the quantities


----------



## TELBOR

Jas said:


> any idea what caused the infection?
> 
> thought these were for your upcoming cycle,
> 
> you've been prescribed quite a bit there, suppose if you can get it and need it why not after all prescription medicines we pay for, so might as well ask for more !!
> 
> You have a good doctor, my doctors are stingy like its out of there pocket paying for the prescription


Nothing specific, just balance of bacteria he said. Quite common.

It's enough to do it for 1 week.

I have to pay lol, that's £25 ish lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jas said:


> 100 % right, and its the quantities


Are you a junkie? Looking for those antibiotic gainzz!?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you a junkie? Looking for those antibiotic gainzz!?


Good on a cut I imagine


----------



## Sweat

Ey up robnik!

Just popped in to give you a wave! Will check out recent updates now...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ey up robnik!
> 
> Just popped in to give you a wave! Will check out recent updates now...


Not missed much mate lol Just ticking along, neither growing at break-neck speed or cutting into an Adonis!


----------



## TELBOR

Legs done;

Leg Press - up to 300kg (felt a pop in groin) carried on he set lol

Ham Curls - up to 80kg

Leg Extensions - up to 110kg

Calve presses - up to 200kg SS Seated Calve raises - up to 60kg

Done.

Nice shuffle to the car after that lol


----------



## Jas

R0BLET said:


> Nothing specific, just balance of bacteria he said. Quite common.
> 
> It's enough to do it for 1 week.
> 
> I have to pay lol, that's £25 ish lol


Ok well I've had this bloat thing in my tummy for about last 3 weeks only, if doesn't clear up in a few days I'll nip to the docs


----------



## TELBOR

Jas said:


> Ok well I've had this bloat thing in my tummy for about last 3 weeks only, if doesn't clear up in a few days I'll nip to the docs


Yeah I've had mine months lol Solid bloat all day, doesn't stop me eating though


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I've had mine months lol Solid bloat all day, doesn't stop me eating though


Bit of broccoli and celery will reduce gas in the gut...


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Bit of broccoli and celery will reduce gas in the gut...


Bloody infection mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, rest day.

Legs are a little tender, I'm sure they'll get worse through the day lol

Off to see this little fella later...



Collect him 2 weeks on Saturday all being well, he's piling the weight on so should be fine to leave his mum 

Busy day at work, end of the month so rest if the week staring at spreadsheets!

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Time to smash my back to bits!

Bit tired, 2 hour round trip to visit pooch. Collecting him in 3 weeks, right little beast lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Time to smash my back to bits!
> 
> Bit tired, 2 hour round trip to visit pooch. Collecting him in 3 weeks, right little beast lol


Mine is smashed to bits but not in a good way


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mine is smashed to bits but not in a good way


Bless you my child. Seems it'll never be 100%, that sucks.


----------



## TELBOR

Back session was awesome!

HS Single arm rows - up to 80kg for 10

HS Lat pull downs - up to 120kg for 8

Close grip pull downs - up to 80kg for 10

Make shift shrug machine - up to 200kg into drop set down to 50kg

Then some bicep work.

Wanted to do BOR but all bars were in use! Still smashed it to bits 

Have a good one!


----------



## Another Excuse

Make a home gym


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Make a home gym


No lol I'm not one for digging cellars out like you PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Can't particularly say I'm fooked from training this week, although sessions were spot on I'm not moaning about doms lol

Anyway, went to Toby Carvery last night, king size plate beef and turkey and a mountain of spuds 

Was very nice. Had a cheeky ice cream with strawberry, Oreo and flake to finish - then a coma for the night 



New product from @GoNutrition - http://gonutrition.com/cream-of-rice-plus

Gluten free to I'll be having this for morning meal 1, I know I'll not bloat on gluten free so that's a bonus!

1 serving, plus dextrose and whey. Perfect!


----------



## TELBOR

Monday..... So it's push day 

Good weekend with mrs and kids, all the boring stuff like shopping then we went to a national trust outdoor cinema thing for a mates 30th.

Was a good laugh.

Picked up some precooked chicken from a woman at work who can get it 



£25 for 5kg cooked, saves time and convenient!! 

No weight gain this last 7 days  203lbs.


----------



## TELBOR

Rest day aka a boring day!!

Just had 5 poached eggs and 2 toast and a green tea.

Chicken, rice, potato, nuts and a mass shake for the rest of the day.

Cycle ordered and I've got some untouched stuff already at home.

It's going to be;

Weeks 1 - 16 700mg Test E

Weeks 1- 12 600mg Deca

Weeks 1- 6 650mg Mast

Weeks 10 - 16 650mg Mast

Weeks 1-4 NPP (300/400mg EW)

Weeks 12-16 Tren A 300mg EW

Dbol and winny thrown in too 

Roll on the "how much?!" Nothing compared to plenty on here so I deem it normal lol


----------



## Adz

Sounds a good cycle, best of luck with it.

That dessert up there looks so good!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Sounds a good cycle, best of luck with it.
> 
> That dessert up there looks so good!


Lol oh it was mate!

Last nights dinner;



Carrot and parsnip mash, mountain of spuds, kale and roast chicken


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Rest day aka a boring day!!
> 
> Just had 5 poached eggs and 2 toast and a green tea.
> 
> Chicken, rice, potato, nuts and a mass shake for the rest of the day.
> 
> Cycle ordered and I've got some untouched stuff already at home.
> 
> It's going to be;
> 
> Weeks 1 - 16 700mg Test E
> 
> Weeks 1- 12 600mg Deca
> 
> Weeks 1- 6 650mg Mast
> 
> Weeks 10 - 16 650mg Mast
> 
> Weeks 1-4 NPP (300/400mg EW)
> 
> Weeks 12-16 Tren A 300mg EW
> 
> Dbol and winny thrown in too
> 
> Roll on the "how much?!" Nothing compared to plenty on here so I deem it normal lol


Why a 4 week gap with the mast bud?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Why a 4 week gap with the mast bud?


Couple of reasons, 1 being less to pin lol

The other is to end the cycle with it along side tren to tighten up etc - I'll probably up the mast dose at that point.


----------



## mal

what mast did you get dude enth or prop?? what lab...


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Couple of reasons, 1 being less to pin lol
> 
> The other is to end the cycle with it along side tren to tighten up etc - I'll probably up the mast dose at that point.


AHHH I see 

You don't even want to know the thoughts oin throuh my head bout my next cycle pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> what mast did you get dude enth or prop?? what lab...


Both mate. Blend of 250mg Enanthate and 75mg prop 

Apollo.



Galaxy said:


> AHHH I see
> 
> You don't even want to know the thoughts oin throuh my head bout my next cycle pmsl


Oh I do lol

Is it 1g of tren?


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Both mate. Blend of 250mg Enanthate and 75mg prop
> 
> Apollo.
> 
> Oh I do lol
> 
> Is it 1g of tren?


Lol will whatsapp you there in a while.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Did arms today, swapped for legs lol. Doing legs Saturday AM with a mate all being well 

Arms;

Straight bar extensions

Barbell Overhead Press

Rope pull downs

Straight bar push downs

Single arm handle pull/push downs

Preacher Curls

Barbell FG curls

All high reps, heavy drop sets and to failure. Hands shaking when I got in lol so I'd done enough 

Food fine as usual, 2k cals pre 9am and 4500/5000 cals before bed.

Mrs says I'm looking bigger so that'll do lol


----------



## Adz

Good workout there fella, bet them triceps are pumped now


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Did arms today, swapped for legs lol. Doing legs Saturday AM with a mate all being well
> 
> Arms;
> 
> Straight bar extensions
> 
> Barbell Overhead Press
> 
> Rope pull downs
> 
> Straight bar push downs
> 
> Single arm handle pull/push downs
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> Barbell FG curls
> 
> All high reps, heavy drop sets and to failure. Hands shaking when I got in lol so I'd done enough
> 
> Food fine as usual, 2k cals pre 9am and 4500/5000 cals before bed.
> 
> Mrs says I'm looking bigger so that'll do lol


How you getting in 2kcals pre 9am lol? Mega shake?

Good journal mate, like the look of the next cycle!!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good workout there fella, bet them triceps are pumped now


Haha, they was pumped but that soon went 



Goodfella said:


> How you getting in 2kcals pre 9am lol? Mega shake?
> 
> Good journal mate, like the look of the next cycle!!


Up at 5am mate so meal 1, pre/intra/post shakes then meal 2 

Me too! 4 weeks time and I shall crack on with it


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Mrs says I'm looking bigger so that'll do lol


 :thumbup1: .......


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha, they was pumped but that soon went
> 
> Up at 5am mate so meal 1, pre/intra/post shakes then meal 2
> 
> Me too! 4 weeks time and I shall crack on with it


Good times  really rated NPP only used it the once at 300mg and never ran deca, tbh not sure why I would now!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Good times  really rated NPP only used it the once at 300mg and never ran deca, tbh not sure why I would now!!


I can't wait mate!

Bring on the gainz


----------



## TELBOR

@C.Hill

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 50g Dextrose, 60g Whey, 300ml Semi Skimmed Milk (5.30am)

Pre workout that just Volt and Beetroot Extract - don't count that.

Intra - Amino go, 50g Dextrose or WMS (6.30 - 7.15am)

Post - 50g Dextrose or WMS, 30g Hydrolised Protein (7.15-7.30am)

Meal 2 - 100g Oats & 60g Whey, 400ml Semi Skimmed Milk (8.30am)

Approx 2k cals.

Yeah lots of high GI in there along side low GI but those are in and around training.

Rest of the day is Nuts, Fruit, Mass Shake, Chicken, Beef, Rice, Spuds, PB, Greek yog & whey. Ends up a 50% Carbs, 30% Protein, 20% fat split.

Hows that?


----------



## Adz

Never tried dextrose, gonna have to read up on it. Is it just more calories?


----------



## Galaxy

Adz said:


> Never tried dextrose, gonna have to read up on it. Is it just more calories?


Just simple sugar/Carb source mate.


----------



## Adz

Cheers bro


----------



## Suprakill4

Adz said:


> Cheers bro


Branch cyclic dextrin is considerably better for intra workout. Doesn't require loads of blood rushing tk the stomach to digest it unlike dextrose. And you want the blood in the muscles trained not going to stomach.


----------



## Goodfella

Suprakill4 said:


> Branch cyclic dextrin is considerably better for intra workout. Doesn't require loads of blood rushing tk the stomach to digest it unlike dextrose. And you want the blood in the muscles trained not going to stomach.


Have you tried it @Suprakill4?

Just got 2.5kg's of it gona have it with peptpro and glutamine intra workout!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Goodfella said:


> Have you tried it @Suprakill4?
> 
> Just got 2.5kg's of it gona have it with peptpro and glutamine intra workout!!


Yes mate. Dextrose give me sh1ts and I'm often sick post workout. With cyclic dextrin no sick and guts are much healthier I feel. Only thing I noticed is perhaps it not as good to use abs isn't slin hypo. I had the usually 10g per iu of slin pre and intra workout and still got mild hypo so changed to dextrose pre with the slin then the dextrin intra. Seems good n


----------



## Goodfella

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate. Dextrose give me sh1ts and I'm often sick post workout. With cyclic dextrin no sick and guts are much healthier I feel. Only thing I noticed is perhaps it not as good to use abs isn't slin hypo. I had the usually 10g per iu of slin pre and intra workout and still got mild hypo so changed to dextrose pre with the slin then the dextrin intra. Seems good n


Sounds good to me 

Breaks me spending that much on a carb source tho :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Goodfella said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> Breaks me spending that much on a carb source tho :lol:


Yep. Not cheap is it!!!!


----------



## Goodfella

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep. Not cheap is it!!!!


Not when you look at how much 5kg of dextrose is!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Branch cyclic dextrin is considerably better for intra workout. Doesn't require loads of blood rushing tk the stomach to digest it unlike dextrose. And you want the blood in the muscles trained not going to stomach.


Where do you get it from mate?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Where do you get it from mate?


Bbw do it.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Bbw do it.


Cool, I'll take a look


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Cool, I'll take a look


Bulkpowders also have it now too


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all,

Rest day again. Getting used to this now 

Mrs seems to think I'm getting bigger and clothes are getting tighter so can't grumble.

Less cals today but not by much, eggs, nuts, oats, whey, chicken, spuds and tortilla wraps today.

Back and traps tomorrow!


----------



## Dan94

Unexpected compliments are always nice ain't they


----------



## Adz

More rest days seem to be doing me good too, its just hard to get used to haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Unexpected compliments are always nice ain't they


Haha, she's full of compliments for me 



Adz said:


> More rest days seem to be doing me good too, its just hard to get used to haha


It is hard! See how long I can keep it up


----------



## TELBOR

And my back and traps are in bits


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking good mate. Back on cycle?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking good mate. Back on cycle?


I wish I was that big!!

Looks angry too


----------



## Dan94

fúck me those traps.......... :lol:

give Chelsea a run for his money with that chest


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> fúck me those traps.......... :lol:
> 
> give Chelsea a run for his money with that chest


Probably does stricter bent over rows than that chubby ****


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, was going to do legs with a mate but got the wee ones earlier so sacked that off lol

Tried the cream of rice this morning with some maple syrup whey, goes down well and no bloat like oats.

Joining a new gym start of October, closer and it's a private one so tailored more to body building. Opens at 6.30am too


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, was going to do legs with a mate but got the wee ones earlier so sacked that off lol
> 
> Tried the *cream of rice this morning with some maple syrup whey*, goes down well and no bloat like oats.
> 
> Joining a new gym start of October, closer and it's a private one so tailored more to body building. Opens at 6.30am too


Devoured?  sounds like a tasty combo!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Devoured?  sounds like a tasty combo!!!


Was nice mate, put too much milk in to make it into a spoon fed meal lol

So just drank it


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Was nice mate, put too much milk in to make it into a spoon fed meal lol
> 
> So just drank it


It's just rice flour mate. Nothing new I've been having rice flour in shakes for a long long time now. Doesn't taste nice either lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> It's just rice flour mate. Nothing new I've been having rice flour in shakes for a long long time now. Doesn't taste nice either lol.


PMSL I know mate and I've been using rice flour since April thanks to you 

This has a few more tricks to it with the added digestive enzyme and vits. Only a few more £ than rice flour, flavoured already and comes to the door so it's ideal.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Good weekend with the girls and mrs, plenty of good grub and a few little treats 

204lb this mornings (14st 8lb or 92.5kg) happy with that, few more weeks yet and it's time to jump on 

I've been holding back paying my man lol if its here I know I'll jab it!

Other news we get our little man this week, Friday all being well.

Push session shortly


----------



## TELBOR

Well that was fun lol

Simple session, keeping reps no higher than 12 and pyramiding down.

Flat bench up to 100kg

DB Flys up to 20kg into drop set

Chest press up to 95kg (stack) into drop set

Dips @ BW - need to chase up belt delivery lol

HS seated shoulder press super set with DB lateral raises

Rope push downs super set with low pulley cable raises

Done!

Was soaked and pretty pumped. Training partner is away for 2 weeks now lol he's done 2 sessions in 3 weeks PMSL

Never mind.

Chicken and rice and chicken in wraps today, then guess what for dinner tonight..... Chicken :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Rest day, bloody rest day! Not enjoying this ppl but sticking with it.

Delts are fried from yesterday so happy about that.

Went and got pup his food last night, frozen mince beef, lamb and chicken lol 95p for 400g.

Raw meat diet for him and a handful of biscuits each day lol He'll gain better than me 

Oh, the joy of bulking......



Lol. Was lovely 

Pre bed was some of the GN rice flour, whey and milk.

Have a good day!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Rest day, bloody rest day! Not enjoying this ppl but sticking with it.
> 
> Delts are fried from yesterday so happy about that.
> 
> Went and got pup his food last night, frozen mince beef, lamb and chicken lol 95p for 400g.
> 
> Raw meat diet for him and a handful of biscuits each day lol He'll gain better than me
> 
> Oh, the joy of bulking......
> 
> View attachment 158040
> 
> 
> Lol. Was lovely
> 
> Pre bed was some of the GN rice flour, whey and milk.
> 
> Have a good day!


Thats this weeks cheat sorted


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Thats this weeks cheat sorted


Was lovely!

Can eat pizza till it comes out my ears lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meat for the dog?? Lol lucky cvnt he is


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meat for the dog?? Lol lucky cvnt he is


Only the best mate lol

He's already on mince and rice each day or tuna 

Toilet trained too PMSL

Good breeders


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Only the best mate lol
> 
> He's already on mince and rice each day or tuna
> 
> Toilet trained too PMSL
> 
> Good breeders


Be bigger than you by the time he's 1 pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Be bigger than you by the time he's 1 pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Be bigger than you by the time he's 1 pmsl


Most likely :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Was lovely!
> 
> Can eat pizza till it comes out my ears lol


Challenge accepted  haha.

Stuffed crust family size meat feast coming my way!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Challenge accepted  haha.
> 
> Stuffed crust family size meat feast coming my way!!!


PMSL, sides with that I hope 

The other weekend I had 24 slices, 8 being cheesy garlic bread pizza :lol:

Was still peckish after. I'm a greedy fùck though


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, sides with that I hope
> 
> The other weekend I had 24 slices, 8 being cheesy garlic bread pizza :lol:
> 
> Was still peckish after. I'm a greedy fùck though


Sides for sure mate, chicken and garlic bread!! And don't get me started on dessert haha :lol: dairy milk oreo!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Sides for sure mate, chicken and garlic bread!! And don't get me started on dessert haha :lol: dairy milk oreo!!!


That's the spirit!!

Haha, I love that stuff. If I see it for a £1 I'm buying it ready for the weekend


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit!!
> 
> Haha, I love that stuff. If I see it for a £1 I'm buying it ready for the weekend


You need to try this










Like Maryland cookies in chocolate!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> You need to try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Maryland cookies in chocolate!!


That's the weekend sorted :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> That's the weekend sorted :lol:


Bring it on!!!! Haha


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Guns polished this morning, great session.

Cycle plans may have changed again PMSL but I'm hanging back to buy it still lol

Collect dog tomorrow! Can't wait. Mrs is already eyeing up another lol

Legs tomorrow with training partner, if he doesn't turn up I'll just crack on 

Have a good one!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Guns polished this morning, great session.
> 
> *Cycle plans may have changed again* PMSL but I'm hanging back to buy it still lol
> 
> Collect dog tomorrow! Can't wait. Mrs is already eyeing up another lol
> 
> Legs tomorrow with training partner, if he doesn't turn up I'll just crack on
> 
> Have a good one!


Do tell


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Do tell


Hmm, tren is calling me again. That's all I'm saying lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, tren is calling me again. That's all I'm saying lol


Junkie slag


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Junkie slag


You know me 

Still time yet though.

Easily lead aren't i !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You know me
> 
> Still time yet though.
> 
> Easily lead aren't i !!


More easily than a puppy on wheels


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> More easily than a puppy on wheels


That's cruel lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's cruel lol


I meant in a cart or something not with wheels nailed to his little legs


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> I meant in a cart or something not with wheels nailed to his little legs


Mate you're looking big in your avi!

And @R0BLET how many journals have you started? fcuk me there's a new one every week haha!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Mate you're looking big in your avi!
> 
> And @R0BLET how many journals have you started? fcuk me there's a new one every week haha!


Cheers mate. About 105kg at the moment but just starting to try and tidy it up a bit. Nothing drastic but could do with dropping a chunk of chunk lol.

See your prep is going well. Good stuff!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate you're looking big in your avi!
> 
> And @R0BLET how many journals have you started? fcuk me there's a new one every week haha!


As many as I like PMSL think I have 4 on here :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. About 105kg at the moment but just starting to try and tidy it up a bit. Nothing drastic but could do with dropping a chunk of chunk lol.
> 
> See your prep is going well. Good stuff!


Its going well but hard! So hard! hunger i can cope with but its the lethargy at moment. 10 days left though!

You have defo put some size on mate. i've not been keeping up to date with journals much. have you changed training, diet and gear last few months? If so seems to of worked!



R0BLET said:


> As many as I like PMSL think I have 4 on here :lol:


haha you just want attention dont you?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> Its going well but hard! So hard! hunger i can cope with but its the lethargy at moment. 10 days left though!
> 
> You have defo put some size on mate. i've not been keeping up to date with journals much. have you changed training, diet and gear last few months? If so seems to of worked!
> 
> haha you just want attention dont you?!


I've not posted in my journal for ages lol. Cba with it anymore

Only real change I've made was upping carbs and using npp for the first time. I wasn't sure at the time (I've dropped it now) it was doing much but looking back at pictures it seems to have worked quite well. Just need to trim the excess off now.

You hammering the power stacks again this time? Those always give me a decent boost when I need one


----------



## Huntingground

Morning gaylords 

Rob, how is it going mate?

GB, looking awesome in avi too.

Liam, what's news with comps?


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> I've not posted in my journal for ages lol. Cba with it anymore
> 
> Only real change I've made was upping carbs and using npp for the first time. I wasn't sure at the time (I've dropped it now) it was doing much but looking back at pictures it seems to have worked quite well. Just need to trim the excess off now.
> 
> You hammering the power stacks again this time? Those always give me a decent boost when I need one


i;m not too much mate. bought two tubs at start of prep and probably used 20 of them. saying that just dropping one now haha!


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> Morning gaylords
> 
> Rob, how is it going mate?
> 
> GB, looking awesome in avi too.
> 
> Liam, what's news with comps?


Hi mate!

comp is 20th sept. everyone says i'm looking better than last year but i have my doubts about condition but hopefully that's all in my head. Scott is up at mine from Sunday to sort last 6 days but nothing too drastic needed really. carbs are at 150 a day, pro 300 and just traces of fats in foods. cardio i'm upping next 8 days to 40mins morning and 30mins at night, apart from tonight and sunday when i'll up evening cardio to 50mins i think.

i'm actually really looking forward to getting on stage now. last year was bricking it but its good fun and i'm expecting a tough line up, but as long as i'm better than last year its all i can do. Even if i win or get an invite to the Brits 3 weeks later i'm not doing it. Work is mad busy and plus i'm 30 on 8th Oct and want to enjoy it with my missus, family and mates. That's more important to me than competing in the Brits as all i get out of that is bragging rights if i place top 5 which tbh i'm not fussed about. I don't make money out of BBing apart from online coaching and i'm not sponsored so i'm not really letting anyone down by not doing it.

Hows your training mate?

And sorry Rob for taking over a little.

Actually i'm not sorry one bit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Don't apologise Liam this is the most bodybuilding talk this journal has ever seen


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning gaylords
> 
> Rob, how is it going mate?
> 
> GB, looking awesome in avi too.
> 
> Liam, what's news with comps?


All is well mate! Holding back on a cycle to embrace these natty gainz :lol:

@liam0810 I love the attention from you :wub:


----------



## Huntingground

liam0810 said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> comp is 20th sept. everyone says i'm looking better than last year but i have my doubts about condition but hopefully that's all in my head. Scott is up at mine from Sunday to sort last 6 days but nothing too drastic needed really. carbs are at 150 a day, pro 300 and just traces of fats in foods. cardio i'm upping next 8 days to 40mins morning and 30mins at night, apart from tonight and sunday when i'll up evening cardio to 50mins i think.
> 
> i'm actually really looking forward to getting on stage now. last year was bricking it but its good fun and i'm expecting a tough line up, but as long as i'm better than last year its all i can do. Even if i win or get an invite to the Brits 3 weeks later i'm not doing it. Work is mad busy and plus i'm 30 on 8th Oct and want to enjoy it with my missus, family and mates. That's more important to me than competing in the Brits as all i get out of that is bragging rights if i place top 5 which tbh i'm not fussed about. I don't make money out of BBing apart from online coaching and i'm not sponsored so i'm not really letting anyone down by not doing it.
> 
> Hows your training mate?
> 
> And sorry Rob for taking over a little.
> 
> Actually i'm not sorry one bit


Well, congrats on birthday but lets see how you do in comp first. Do you have any recent pics? Scott Francis>? Hope he is well, ask him about Joe, we are all gutted. Good luck on comp day, any pics now?


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> All is well mate! Holding back on a cycle to embrace these natty gainz :lol:
> 
> @liam0810 I love the attention from you :wub:


Hope you're well mate. Love you and ginger bollox


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't apologise Liam this is the most bodybuilding talk this journal has ever seen


haha i bet its usually full of Rob talking Zumba and eating soreen


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> Well, congrats on birthday but lets see how you do in comp first. Do you have any recent pics? Scott Francis>? Hope he is well, ask him about Joe, we are all gutted. Good luck on comp day, any pics now?


Here's a few from last Thursday evening. Getting more tonight once I've shaved



Scott's good mate. Speak to him daily and yeah he was proper gutted about joe. Hit him hard coz their daughters are around the same age.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> All is well mate! Holding back on a cycle to embrace these natty gainz :lol:
> 
> @liam0810 I love the attention from you :wub:


I'm gonna try and give you more.

I stopped posting much on UKM as it just seems it's getting more and more full of stupid bells! Hopefully it'll calm down soon as I learnt so much from this forum and think others could to if they just wound their necks in and stopped posting so much useless sh1t


----------



## Huntingground

liam0810 said:


> Here's a few from last Thursday evening. Getting more tonight once I've shaved
> 
> View attachment 158111
> View attachment 158112
> View attachment 158113
> View attachment 158114
> 
> 
> Scott's good mate. Speak to him daily and yeah he was proper gutted about joe. Hit him hard coz their daughters are around the same age.


Look tremendous. Need to bring bis/calfs up. We are all gutted over JW. Gutted.


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> Look tremendous. Need to bring bis/calfs up. We are all gutted over JW. Gutted.


yeah mate calves and biceps are weak. And hammies. Already planned ahead for the off season with that. Going to split legs over two sessions, so hams one and quads other and also do biceps with hams and triceps with quads. Plus calves will be hit at least twice a week with one high rep session and one low volume heavy set session.

I didnt know him reallly but what Scott said he was a really good lad, just had a lot of health issues these past couple years. very sad to go at just 40 odd


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm gonna try and give you more.
> 
> I stopped posting much on UKM as it just seems it's getting more and more full of stupid bells! Hopefully it'll calm down soon as I learnt so much from this forum and think others could to if they just wound their necks in and stopped posting so much useless sh1t


I agree mate. A few nut jobs on here from time to time!

Yeah me too, always learning something and good see people progressing too. Fingers crossed you win again


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I agree mate. A few nut jobs on here from time to time!
> 
> Yeah me too, always learning something and good see people progressing too. Fingers crossed you win again


mate if i win i'll be over the moon as Leeds is always tough! As long as i'm not last i'll be happy! Then i can face dive into a big bowl of ice cream and cake! ha


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> mate if i win i'll be over the moon as Leeds is always tough! As long as i'm not last i'll be happy! Then i can face dive into a big bowl of ice cream and cake! ha


You won't come last mate, you'll kill condition again so that warrants top 3.

Haha, Ben and Jerry's core peanut butter and raspberry


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You won't come last mate, you'll kill condition again so that warrants top 3.
> 
> Haha, Ben and Jerry's core peanut butter and raspberry


I should be better than last year, actually I think I already am. Just need to dry out now.

You know what mate I'm not a big fan of pb ice cream so it'll be choc and vanilla. I'm a simple man with simple tastes ha


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags,

Rest day. Was going to do legs but I'll do them tomorrow, off work so I'll probably go later unless training partner is coming.

Dog day today, whoop! I'll bang some pics up later.

Chest and shoulder doms are well painful this week. Defo hit the spot!

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I should be better than last year, actually I think I already am. Just need to dry out now.
> 
> You know what mate I'm not a big fan of pb ice cream so it'll be choc and vanilla. I'm a simple man with simple tastes ha


On to a winner then mate! I remember last year the pics of you in your living room a few days out lol looked so miserable 

Mate this one is amazing! How about Oreo ice cream lol


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> I should be better than last year, actually I think I already am. Just need to dry out now.
> 
> You know what mate I'm not a big fan of pb ice cream so it'll be choc and vanilla. I'm a simple man with simple tastes ha


Simple :lol: U said it dude!

Only messing . So this is where all the chat is... Really looking forward to the show mate. Ill try and get over to see you if ur apporoachable haha. Whats the Bw @ atm?

@R0BLET hows things going with u mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Simple :lol: U said it dude!
> 
> Only messing . So this is where all the chat is... Really looking forward to the show mate. Ill try and get over to see you if ur apporoachable haha. Whats the Bw @ atm?
> 
> @R0BLET hows things going with u mate ?


Lol he is simple, he's a manc 

All good here mate, natty sucks but I'm at my heaviest I've ever been lol

So I'm ready to hit the NOS button soon


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Lol he is simple, he's a manc
> 
> All good here mate, natty sucks but I'm at my heaviest I've ever been lol
> 
> So I'm ready to hit the NOS button soon


Is that with some tub or in ok nick mate ?

Always awesome to start cycle at heaviest weight. The only way is upp!!!

My weight stil dropping after i scoffed my face last week. But stil getting stronger . Put a vid up in my journal if ur bored


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Is that with some tub or in ok nick mate ?
> 
> Always awesome to start cycle at heaviest weight. The only way is upp!!!
> 
> My weight stil dropping after i scoffed my face last week. But stil getting stronger . Put a vid up in my journal if ur bored


Slight tub but still still abs upon waking mate so I can't grumble can i!

Can't wait, think I've decided what it will be so I'll start 1st week in October.

Still dropping! Metabolism is on fire then lol. High test aren't you at the min?

I'll go look


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Slight tub but still still abs upon waking mate so I can't grumble can i!
> 
> Can't wait, think I've decided what it will be so I'll start 1st week in October.
> 
> Still dropping! Metabolism is on fire then lol. High test aren't you at the min?
> 
> I'll go look


Yeh u cant moan at that. What is BW @ ?

Yeh i think metabolism has really fired bk up cardio is bk in and mostly backloading carbs. I have the odd treat. But im tightening bk up each day . I put on 10 kg of water after the show so great to see stirations and abs again. Obv i wna get hoooge but one step at a time . I trust wills plans .yes mate just simple test blast for rebound then into nice long cruise give my body a kind of break after the torture of prep


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Simple :lol: U said it dude!
> 
> Only messing . So this is where all the chat is... Really looking forward to the show mate. Ill try and get over to see you if ur apporoachable haha. Whats the Bw @ atm?
> 
> @R0BLET hows things going with u mate ?


haha i am approachable mate. PM me your number pal.

weight this morning is 81kg. at night its 84.5kg. Heaviest i can be is 83kg so once water is dropped off me and carbed up i think i'll be near 83kg. which will be 6kg heavier than last year or 13 pounds so nearly a stone!



R0BLET said:


> Lol he is simple, he's a manc
> 
> All good here mate, natty sucks but I'm at my heaviest I've ever been lol
> 
> So I'm ready to hit the NOS button soon


how long you been natty? prob knowing you 4 weeks and you;ve been crusing on 2g test ha


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Yeh u cant moan at that. What is BW @ ?
> 
> Yeh i think metabolism has really fired bk up cardio is bk in and mostly backloading carbs. I have the odd treat. But im tightening bk up each day . I put on 10 kg of water after the show so great to see stirations and abs again. Obv i wna get hoooge but one step at a time . I trust wills plans .yes mate just simple test blast for rebound then into nice long cruise give my body a kind of break after the torture of prep


204lb on Monday mate, so 14 1/2 stone 

Gonna be good to see where you go from here mate !


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> how long you been natty? prob knowing you 4 weeks and you;ve been crusing on 2g test ha


Since middle of July mate. Lol nothing, did pct and been fine - never better tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Since middle of July mate. Lol nothing, did pct and been fine - never better tbh


Stay off then. Maybe gear doesn't agree with you


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> haha i am approachable mate. PM me your number pal.
> 
> weight this morning is 81kg. at night its 84.5kg. Heaviest i can be is 83kg so once water is dropped off me and carbed up i think i'll be near 83kg. which will be 6kg heavier than last year or 13 pounds so nearly a stone!
> 
> how long you been natty? prob knowing you 4 weeks and you;ve been crusing on 2g test ha


Crazy gains . Will do bud x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Stay off then. Maybe gear doesn't agree with you


We know that won't happen


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> We know that won't happen


Srs

Heaviest you've been and feeling good. Go on gear you'll lose 10lbs and get aids again


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Srs
> 
> Heaviest you've been and feeling good. Go on gear you'll lose 10lbs and get aids again


I know you're serious lol

I like being on too much! Prolonged pump, god like etc

You know what it's like mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know you're serious lol
> 
> I like being on too much! Prolonged pump, god like etc
> 
> You know what it's like mate


Yeah I do lol and I agree just trying to provide a sensible view for a change


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:
 

> Since middle of July mate. Lol nothing, did pct and been fine - never better tbh


i'm actually looking forward to coming off in 5 weeks, pct and being clean till next year. Then i'm gonna try out 6 week blasts with 6 weeks off and see how i get on


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Crazy gains . Will do bud x


yeah mate i've held size more than i thought just gotta get through the next 3 days of work without either killing someone or getting sacked!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I do lol and I agree just trying to provide a sensible view for a change


Lol very nice of you to care 

You'll be back on in 6 weeks 



liam0810 said:


> i'm actually looking forward to coming off in 5 weeks, pct and being clean till next year. Then i'm gonna try out 6 week blasts with 6 weeks off and see how i get on


You'll love it mate. It's nice but it's frustrating when you go to he gym and see others who are on looking better lol

Best thing about natty - appetite and sleep


----------



## TELBOR

He's arrived!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Gym at around 9 ish I reckon today, no rush.

Little fella slept all night, not a peep!

Going to smash back in as that needs doing, throw some legs in too.

Have a good one!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Gym at around 9 ish I reckon today, no rush.
> 
> Little fella slept all night, not a peep!
> 
> Going to smash back in as that needs doing, throw some legs in too.
> 
> Have a good one!


Any deads in there?

Good cross over for back & legs!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He's arrived!!
> 
> View attachment 158240
> 
> 
> View attachment 158244


OMG!! So cute!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Any deads in there?
> 
> Good cross over for back & legs!


Not there yet but may just do GVT on deads and leg press lol



Keeks said:


> OMG!! So cute!!


Proper cute bless him 



Likes his sleep


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Not there yet but may just do GVT on deads and leg press lol
> 
> Proper cute bless him
> 
> View attachment 158290
> 
> 
> Likes his sleep


Aww, bless. He'd look so cute in a little Halloween costume.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Aww, bless. He'd look so cute in a little Halloween costume.


Lol he won't be dressing up :lol:

Like these ones.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

They look pis5ed off


----------



## TELBOR

Session done!

Deads up to 180kg

Single arm rows up to 80kg

T-Bar rows up to 65kg to wrap up back

Then some bi's.

Legs can wait lol

Dropped off at new gym I'm joining, it'll be perfect! Closer to home, opens early doors with only 1 other member who trains at that time.

60kg db's, few benches and racks so can't grumble.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They look pis5ed off


Very píssed off lol

Person on Instagram who has 4 of them and dresses them up! Ninja turtles the other day


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Very píssed off lol
> 
> Person on Instagram who has 4 of them and dresses them up! Ninja turtles the other day


Pmsl brilliant










Best we ever got Wilson to wear lol. He ripped it up


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Very píssed off lol
> 
> Person on Instagram who has 4 of them and dresses them up! Ninja turtles the other day


Picsornodogsdressedasninjaturtles 

I would so dress them up!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best we ever got Wilson to wear lol. He ripped it up


Lol he looks well happy mate 



Keeks said:


> Picsornodogsdressedasninjaturtles
> 
> I would so dress them up!




Here


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Session done!
> 
> Deads up to 180kg
> 
> Single arm rows up to 80kg
> 
> T-Bar rows up to 65kg to wrap up back
> 
> Then some bi's.
> 
> Legs can wait lol
> 
> Dropped off at new gym I'm joining, it'll be perfect! Closer to home, opens early doors with only 1 other member who trains at that time.
> 
> 60kg db's, few benches and racks so can't grumble.


Good workout there mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Good workout there mate!


Short and sweet mate, back pump driving home was horrible lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Short and sweet mate, back pump driving home was horrible lol


Always are when you start with Deads lol. Only downhill on back pump front from there haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Always are when you start with Deads lol. Only downhill on back pump front from there haha.


Yeah it fùcked me up lol


----------



## Dan94

How do you find Volt pre workout mate? Never used a pre-workout before but thinking of getting it to try, looks really good ingredients profile.


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> How do you find Volt pre workout mate? Never used a pre-workout before but thinking of getting it to try, looks really good ingredients profile.


Good first couple of sessions are fine then you have to up the scoops.

Same with most, eventually you get used to it.


----------



## Adz

The little un looks so cute mate, bet you are well happy having him home


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> The little un looks so cute mate, bet you are well happy having him home


Haha he's well cute mate. Yeah dead happy


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Push session soon. Up and 1am and 4am with the pup god damn it!

Hopefully won't last long lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Push session soon. Up and 1am and 4am with the pup god damn it!
> 
> Hopefully won't last long lol


Pmsl 2 and 5:30 for me


----------



## sean 162

:lol: Boys and there toys lol.

Wish my Gym opened early like urs @R0BLET.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl 2 and 5:30 for me


Show off :lol:



sean 162 said:


> :lol: Boys and there toys lol.
> 
> Wish my Gym opened early like urs @R0BLET.


Roll on the new place I'm joining. It'll be me, training partner and the guy who opens up at 6.30am lol

Gets surprisingly busy at the one I'm at at the moment mate, got to be 50 members waiting each morning!


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Show off :lol:
> 
> Roll on the new place I'm joining. It'll be me, training partner and the guy who opens up at 6.30am lol
> 
> Gets surprisingly busy at the one I'm at at the moment mate, got to be 50 members waiting each morning!


Jheeeze! thats a lot of early risers!

They changed our gym hours to 9am to 10 pm.

Use to be 6am - 11 pm but hardly ne fu(ker came in first or last thing .


----------



## sxbarnes

sean 162 said:


> Jheeeze! thats a lot of early risers!
> 
> They changed our gym hours to 9am to 10 pm.
> 
> Use to be 6am - 11 pm but hardly ne fu(ker came in first or last thing .


There were a good 30 down steveo gym last week at 0600. Granted a lot were suits doing pre work cardio. Not proper training like wot I does


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Jheeeze! thats a lot of early risers!
> 
> They changed our gym hours to 9am to 10 pm.
> 
> Use to be 6am - 11 pm but hardly ne fu(ker came in first or last thing .


90% are plus 40 lol cardio and classes.

That's annoying! Needs must if it's a private one though


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon slags, here's today's session.

Flat bench - up to 100kg

Incline db's - up to 35's

Chest press machine - stack (95kg)

HS shoulder press - up to 60kg

DB lateral raises - 5's,10's,15's,10's,5's no rest between 10 plus reps each set.

V bar Pushdowns - stack (65kg)

Didn't have loads of strength, didn't eat enough over the weekend tbh but made each rep count so I'm happy.

Can't wait to start new gym, need to hit some PB's this cycle.

Current ones are;

Bench 130kg

Dead 220kg

Squat 180kg

Bench has gone backwards big time, DB's have gone up as last cycle I was getting 8 out on 50's.

Bench for some reason chest feels secondary to front delts! Always has been this way.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Do decline bench mate. Flat is pointless for bb unless you really feel it hitting chest. You don't so don't do it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Do decline bench mate. Flat is pointless for bb unless you really feel it hitting chest. You don't so don't do it lol


I'll double check they have a decline at the new place lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon slags, here's today's session.
> 
> Flat bench - up to 100kg
> 
> Incline db's - up to 35's
> 
> Chest press machine - stack (95kg)
> 
> HS shoulder press - up to 60kg
> 
> DB lateral raises - 5's,10's,15's,10's,5's no rest between 10 plus reps each set.
> 
> V bar Pushdowns - stack (65kg)
> 
> Didn't have loads of strength, didn't eat enough over the weekend tbh but made each rep count so I'm happy.
> 
> Can't wait to start new gym, need to hit some PB's this cycle.
> 
> Current ones are;
> 
> Bench 130kg
> 
> Dead 220kg
> 
> Squat 180kg
> 
> Bench has gone backwards big time, DB's have gone up as last cycle I was getting 8 out on 50's.
> 
> Bench for some reason chest feels secondary to front delts! Always has been this way.


I've never struggled with a mind muscle connection for Flat Bench.

Could try this






Or like @Ginger Ben says try decline.. Meant to recruit more chest than any other chest exercise!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I've never struggled with a mind muscle connection for Flat Bench.
> 
> Could try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or like @Ginger Ben says try decline.. Meant to recruit more chest than any other chest exercise!


Db's I'm fine with, positive I get good squeeze and negative a good stretch. Just barbell I suck at lol

I'll watch that later, only got 4% battery


----------



## Adz

Some big weights there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Some big weights there mate :thumbup1:


Squat I'm not to worried about, legs don't really lag.

Deads I'd like to get back to 220 and bench anything is a bonus


----------



## liam0810

My dead is awful! I stick to rack pulls as when I dead my form is shocking and I'll end up crippling myself! Think PB on dead is 220 which for me should be a lot higher.

How's the dog? Tell him he'll be mine soon!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> My dead is awful! I stick to rack pulls as when I dead my form is shocking and I'll end up crippling myself! Think PB on dead is 220 which for me should be a lot higher.
> 
> How's the dog? Tell him he'll be mine soon!


Tbh mate I prefer rack pulls, safer option IMO.

He's great mate, PMSL he bloody won't!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Legs done with a sprinkle of arms 

Hit the spot so should be a mess later lol

Busy day at work today, have my biggest customer coming down from Newcastle to see me. All going to plan should be a nice little earner


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I prefer rack pulls, safer option IMO.
> 
> He's great mate, PMSL he bloody won't!


Hadn't done rack pulls for months before new program, DOMS in upper back much more noticeable now since adding them!

Always do them below the knee tho, seen some right bellends in gym doing them from what looks like waist height :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Hadn't done rack pulls for months before new program, DOMS in upper back much more noticeable now since adding them!
> 
> Always do them below the knee tho, seen some right bellends in gym doing them from what looks like waist height :lol:


Yeah you can really do some damage off them, think I'll do them Friday with some heavy shrugs 

PMSL can't beat some things we see! Saw a guy doing bicep curls this morning with about 3" movement from legs to level with hips lol

Nob does arms daily! Rocking his 10" pipes


----------



## Adz

Good lad! My legs aching today, feels great


----------



## Another Excuse

R0BLET said:


> Saw a guy doing bicep curls this morning with about 3" movement from legs to level with hips lol
> 
> Nob does arms daily! Rocking his 10" pipes


That not what you are suppose to do? Even better if you do it in the squat rack.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you can really do some damage off them, think I'll do them Friday with some heavy shrugs
> 
> PMSL can't beat some things we see! Saw a guy doing bicep curls this morning with about 3" movement from legs to level with hips lol
> 
> Nob does arms daily! Rocking his 10" pipes


Mate they're forearm curls haha!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate they're forearm curls haha!


PMSL

I videoed him the other week doing rope pull downs. @Ginger Ben and @Sambuca saw it 

Proper clown!

How's this week going?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Back and Traps ruined.

Rack pulls - up to 220kg

Lat pull downs - up to 120kg

Close grip cable rows - up to 70kg

Shrugs - up to 120kg just to pump

Done.

Was soaked when I left, minimal rest between sets. Just racked weight up and did the sets.

Should have some lovely doms this weekend!

Have a good one


----------



## Dai Jones

how many reps on the lat pull down


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> how many reps on the lat pull down


10 mate, then into a drop set


----------



## Goodfella

Big Rack Pull matey  top stuff!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Big Rack Pull matey  top stuff!!


Wasn't the best effort lol

Roll on the cycle, should be easier and a cleaner lift


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> 10 mate, then into a drop set


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Wasn't the best effort lol
> 
> Roll on the cycle, should be easier and a cleaner lift


October yeah??


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> October yeah??


2 weeks today I plan to start 

Can't wait!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> 2 weeks today I plan to start
> 
> Can't wait!!


Plan sorted then  ?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Plan sorted then  ?


I'm certain it is lol

Test

EQ

Dbol

I can't see the point of using stuff I've tried in the past so going with EQ for 16 weeks


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I'm certain it is lol
> 
> Test
> 
> EQ
> 
> Dbol
> 
> I can't see the point of using stuff I've tried in the past so going with EQ for 16 weeks


Looks tasty mate  Doses?

Never really looked into EQ, increases RBC from memory.... But from what I read nice, lean gains!!

Man I miss dbol lol but back on oxys in a week


----------



## sean 162

Love my first run on eq . Was first 7 weeks of prep. Pbs every week.

And came in too quick tbh . Culda done some more growing.

U dirty roiders!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Looks tasty mate  Doses?
> 
> Never really looked into EQ, increases RBC from memory.... But from what I read nice, lean gains!!
> 
> Man I miss dbol lol but back on oxys in a week


This will be my first crack at it, yeah defo lean gains and veins lol

Love dbol! Until my nips itch PMSL I'd go Oxys but maybe a little silly with rbc already high from EQ lol



sean 162 said:


> Love my first run on eq . Was first 7 weeks of prep. Pbs every week.
> 
> And came in too quick tbh . Culda done some more growing.
> 
> U dirty roiders!


Just what I wanted to here! What did you run it with and doses mate?


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> This will be my first crack at it, yeah defo lean gains and veins lol
> 
> Love dbol! Until my nips itch PMSL I'd go Oxys but maybe a little silly with rbc already high from EQ lol
> 
> Just what I wanted to here! What did you run it with and doses mate?


Sus 400mg

Tren e 400mg

Eq 500mg

Naughty cycle but all for prep

Just like to add thats biggest cycle ive ever touched ! Normally a 250 mg test guy with sumthing added for a lil extra kick


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Sus 400mg
> 
> Tren e 400mg
> 
> Eq 500mg
> 
> Naughty cycle but all for prep
> 
> Just like to add thats biggest cycle ive ever touched ! Normally a 250 mg test guy with sumthing added for a lil extra kick


Looks straight forward enough mate.

Lol I'll be doing 750mg EQ and 600/700mg Test


----------



## TELBOR

@Goodfella oops....



PMSL! 2 mini pizza's, handful of homemade wedges and a little mountain of chicken


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> @Goodfella oops....
> 
> View attachment 158736
> 
> 
> PMSL! 2 mini pizza's, handful of homemade wedges and a little mountain of chicken


Mini pizzas are a starter right??? :lol:

No pizza this week for me  at Leeds show tomorrow and there's a gourmet burger just down the street from the venue


----------



## liam0810

Goodfella said:


> Mini pizzas are a starter right??? :lol:
> 
> No pizza this week for me  at Leeds show tomorrow and there's a gourmet burger just down the street from the venue


Mate forget gbk! Get to reds BBQ!


----------



## Goodfella

liam0810 said:


> Mate forget gbk! Get to reds BBQ!


Tell me more lol. Googling now!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Mini pizzas are a starter right??? :lol:
> 
> No pizza this week for me  at Leeds show tomorrow and there's a gourmet burger just down the street from the venue


I'm restraining myself lol

Get all over that mate! Should be a good day


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I'm restraining myself lol
> 
> Get all over that mate! Should be a good day


You going bud??


----------



## liam0810

Goodfella said:


> Tell me more lol. Googling now!


Reds donut burger


----------



## Goodfella

liam0810 said:


> Reds donut burger
> 
> View attachment 158737
> View attachment 158738


That sh1ts on gourmet burger. Thanks mate


----------



## liam0810

Goodfella said:


> That sh1ts on gourmet burger. Thanks mate


Mate have a look at the menu. I love the place. There tomorrow after I've been on and then probably dominos at night. Then almost famous on Sunday which do amazing burgers again!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate forget gbk! Get to reds BBQ!


Don't look at my last meal, you'll be disappointed in me  lol



Goodfella said:


> You going bud??


No mate. May go to Brits though


----------



## Goodfella

liam0810 said:


> Mate have a look at the menu. I love the place. There tomorrow after I've been on and then probably dominos at night. Then almost famous on Sunday which do amazing burgers again!


The pit burger fcukkkkkk.

Post show that will be epic! Good luck tomorrow by the way


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Don't look at my last meal, you'll be disappointed in me  lol
> 
> No mate. May go to Brits though


Wouldn't mind going Brits myself!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Don't look at my last meal, you'll be disappointed in me  lol
> 
> No mate. May go to Brits though


I did and shame on you haha!



Goodfella said:


> The pit burger fcukkkkkk.
> 
> Post show that will be epic! Good luck tomorrow by the way


Cheers mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Wouldn't mind going Brits myself!!


Should be a good event! Never been to a show so fancy one soon.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Should be a good event! Never been to a show so fancy one soon.


My first tomorrow mate. Thought I'd best go to one before competing :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> My first tomorrow mate. Thought I'd best go to one before competing :lol:


What ya like! You'll do well come comp time mate.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> What ya like! You'll do well come comp time mate.


Not till May so lots of time so hopefully


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Not till May so lots of time so hopefully


Plenty of time.

Shoulders are lagging though mate :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Plenty of time.
> 
> Shoulders are lagging though mate :whistling:


I'll get siting the fcuk out of them then :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I'll get siting the fcuk out of them then :lol:


Maybe some synthol to be sure lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Maybe some synthol to be sure lol


Get bostin Lloyd's own brand :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Get bostin Lloyd's own brand :lol:


Pmsl. I give that guy 10 years max :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies,

Last week at old gym this week and last week on PPL - I can't train just 3 times a week lol

Lazy weekend not really done much, few odd jobs and stuff.

Just had this to eat lol



2 1/4 chickens and 2 cobs 

Prepped food for Monday and Tuesday, chicken and spuds.

Chest tomorrow with every fùcker else, DB's tomorrow though. Screw bench!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Last week at old gym this week and last week on PPL - I can't train just 3 times a week lol
> 
> Lazy weekend not really done much, few odd jobs and stuff.
> 
> Just had this to eat lol
> 
> View attachment 158877
> 
> 
> 2 1/4 chickens and 2 cobs
> 
> Prepped food for Monday and Tuesday, chicken and spuds.
> 
> Chest tomorrow with every fùcker else, DB's tomorrow though. Screw bench!


Don't know how you can train only 3 days for this long, I barely take a rest day these days.........keeps the fat off too haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

They're fvcking rolls!! 

Three times a week is good mate. Rest is king especially as a natty scummer.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Don't know how you can train only 3 days for this long, I barely take a rest day these days.........keeps the fat off too haha


I hate it lol but needs must!!



Ginger Ben said:


> They're fvcking rolls!!
> 
> Three times a week is good mate. Rest is king especially as a natty scummer.


Cobs Ben, cobs lol

I know, just don't like it


----------



## Adz

Ginger Ben said:


> They're fvcking rolls!!
> 
> Three times a week is good mate. Rest is king especially as a natty scummer.


Man knows, a cob is a horse!!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Man knows, a cob is a horse!!


Cob in Middle England lol

Bap, roll, bread cake just doesn't sit with me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cob in Middle England lol
> 
> Bap, roll, bread cake just doesn't sit with me


Fvcking bread cake!?!?!? That's outrageous lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Cob in Middle England lol
> 
> Bap, roll, bread cake just doesn't sit with me


Fcuking bap whats that lol its a cob


----------



## sxbarnes

There are baps and then there are nice baps. Beds humour


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking bread cake!?!?!? That's outrageous lol


That's what those Yorkshire puddings call them lol



Goodfella said:


> Fcuking bap whats that lol its a cob


Exactly!


----------



## Another Excuse

R0BLET said:


> Chest tomorrow with every fùcker else, DB's tomorrow though. Screw bench!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest done!

Gym was quiet, was pretty cold out so guess the pussy's stayed in bed lol

Flat DB Press - up to 35kg (should have gone heavier)

Pec Fly Machine - stack (95kg)

Chest Press Machine - stack (90kg)

Tricep work - rope, handle and straight bar superset and drop sets.

Done.

Pooch was up loads last night, upset stomach so crying to go outside and take a shít lol

So I'm a little tired today!

Have a good one


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Last week at old gym this week and last week on PPL - I can't train just 3 times a week lol
> 
> Lazy weekend not really done much, few odd jobs and stuff.
> 
> Just had this to eat lol
> 
> View attachment 158877
> 
> 
> 2 1/4 chickens and 2 cobs
> 
> Prepped food for Monday and Tuesday, chicken and spuds.
> 
> Chest tomorrow with every fùcker else, DB's tomorrow though. Screw bench!


These are teacakes!!!

Cob.....we use that as in someone's got a/having a cob on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> These are teacakes!!!
> 
> Cob.....we use that as in someone's got a/having a cob on.


Don't be daft, tea cakes have raisins in them and are sweet. Those are bread rolls plain and simple. Blinking northern monkeys


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't be daft, tea cakes have raisins in them and are sweet. Those are bread rolls plain and simple. Blinking northern monkeys


No you southern monkey, you're talking about fruited teacakes. Same shape, no fruit, not sweet....teacakes!  A bread roll is like a mini half-sized tea cake.


----------



## sxbarnes

Oh this is so confusing. Gonna stick to my nice baps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> No you southern monkey, you're talking about fruited teacakes. Same shape, no fruit, not sweet....teacakes!  A bread roll is like a mini half-sized tea cake.


Pmsl. A tea cake without fruit is a bread roll. That is a baking fact


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. A tea cake without fruit is a bread roll. That is a baking fact


Lol, don't get a cob on :lol: with me. A fruited teacake with no fruit is a teacake, northern fact.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, don't get a cob on :lol: with me. A fruited teacake with no fruit is a teacake, northern fact.


Ffs this is a teacake.....


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Ffs this is a teacake.....
> 
> View attachment 158905


 :lol: That's a type of teacake, a marshmallow teacake. I could just eat one of those actually. :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: That's a type of teacake, a marshmallow teacake. I could just eat one of those actually. :drool:


Good aren't they!


----------



## TELBOR

Update on cycle.... Lol

Test E

EQ & Mast E Blend

Dbol



Blend being made up for me hopefully, if not I'll just buy them on their own.

Other news I'm going to work with that ugly manc @liam0810 from end of October all being well.

Need to weigh in tomorrow as forgot today! Imagine I'm still floating over 200lb.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look I used to work in a little chef and we sold 1000's of tea cakes a month to old people. When they came in this is what they got!










A fvcking buttered tea cake. End of debate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice idea working with Liam mate. Be good to get some help from him


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Look I used to work in a little chef and we sold 1000's of tea cakes a month to old people. When they came in this is what they got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fvcking buttered tea cake. End of debate


Agreed. That's a tea cake lol

To many options out there


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice idea working with Liam mate. Be good to get some help from him


I've seen what he's done with Clarky who used to post on here, looks great!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I've seen what he's done with Clarky who used to post on here, looks great!


Amazing what some ar5e raping can do for the physique


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Update on cycle.... Lol
> 
> Test E
> 
> EQ & Mast E Blend
> 
> Dbol
> 
> 
> 
> Blend being made up for me hopefully, if not I'll just buy them on their own.
> 
> Other news I'm going to work with that ugly manc @liam0810 from end of October all being well.
> 
> Need to weigh in tomorrow as forgot today! Imagine I'm still floating over 200lb.


Just make sure hes got rid of the aids face first he looked like he was highly contagious with aids saturday. He may infect you through keyboard!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Update on cycle.... Lol
> 
> Test E
> 
> EQ & Mast E Blend
> 
> Dbol
> 
> 
> 
> Blend being made up for me hopefully, if not I'll just buy them on their own.
> 
> Other news I'm going to work with that ugly manc @liam0810 from end of October all being well.
> 
> Need to weigh in tomorrow as forgot today! Imagine I'm still floating over 200lb.


Errrrmmm ugly Manc? This isn't the best way to get started Robert haha! Looks like diet is gonna be chicken and Brocolli 6 times a day and training is gonna be boring as sh1t ha


----------



## sxbarnes

Rule #1

Be nice to your coach


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Look I used to work in a little chef and we sold 1000's of tea cakes a month to old people. When they came in this is what they got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fvcking buttered tea cake. End of debate


Mmm, that looks a nice fruit teacake. 

And Roblet, awesome to hear your going to be working with Liam! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Mmm, that looks a nice fruit teacake.
> 
> And Roblet, awesome to hear your going to be working with Liam! :thumbup1:


It's the only kind


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> It's the only kind


I'm going to blow your mind on my next Fat Friday chippy outing.......chips & gravy with a buttered teacake :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Amazing what some ar5e raping can do for the physique


Why else do you think I've gone with him 



sean 162 said:


> Just make sure hes got rid of the aids face first he looked like he was highly contagious with aids saturday. He may infect you through keyboard!


He'll have that chubby face in no time mate lol

Oh and you can only catch aids once :whistling:



liam0810 said:


> Errrrmmm ugly Manc? This isn't the best way to get started Robert haha! Looks like diet is gonna be chicken and Brocolli 6 times a day and training is gonna be boring as sh1t ha


Ugly.... I meant repulsive! 

Haha, can I use calorie free sauces though?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I'm going to blow your mind on my next Fat Friday chippy outing.......chips & gravy with a buttered teacake :drool:


Pmsl sounds hideous.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl sounds hideous.


Sounds amazing! Nice thick gravy NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm out


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm out the closet


Yeah we know ya big ginger **** :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl sounds hideous.


Chips, gravy and a steak and kidney pudding is one of the best meals known to mankind, chips & gravy is awesome!



R0BLET said:


> Sounds amazing! Nice thick gravy NOM NOM NOM


Exactly, the thicker the better, I'm starving now! :drool:


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> Chips, gravy and a steak and kidney pudding is one of the best meals known to mankind, chips & gravy is awesome!
> 
> Exactly, the thicker the better, I'm starving now! :drool:


Chips and gravy! :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Chips, gravy and a steak and kidney pudding is one of the best meals known to mankind, chips & gravy is awesome!
> 
> Exactly, the thicker the better, I'm starving now! :drool:


And now I want chippy lol

Chilli mince though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Chips, gravy and a steak and kidney pudding is one of the best meals known to mankind, chips & gravy is awesome!
> 
> Exactly, the thicker the better, I'm starving now! :drool:


God I love steak and kidney pudding! My Dad used to call them baby's heads pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> And now I want chippy lol
> 
> Chilli mince though


And you'll probably get one you fat kant 

Massive spag bol for me


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> I'm going to blow your mind on my next Fat Friday chippy outing.......chips & gravy with a buttered teacake :drool:


Now keeks by a tea cake is that actually a barm we are talking about? Or is a tea cake in Burnley the ones with raisins in it like they are everywhere else?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> And now I want chippy lol
> 
> Chilli mince though


I've not had my chips and gravy fix since my show yet! Need to get that sorted! Might have it as my post workout meal with a protein shake tomorrow! Good way to start off my rebound! BTW do as I say not as I do and that's from your future coach haha


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Why else do you think I've gone with him
> 
> He'll have that chubby face in no time mate lol
> 
> Oh and you can only catch aids once :whistling:
> 
> Ugly.... I meant repulsive!
> 
> Haha, can I use calorie free sauces though?


No. It has to be dry.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And you'll probably get one you fat kant
> 
> Massive spag bol for me


Had chilli mince, was lovely! Nice and spicy.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I've not had my chips and gravy fix since my show yet! Need to get that sorted! Might have it as my post workout meal with a protein shake tomorrow! Good way to start off my rebound! BTW do as I say not as I do and that's from your future coach haha


Get that sorted!! Maybe a jumbo sausage too mate 

Yes boss 



liam0810 said:


> No. It has to be dry.


 @Keeks said that to me once.....


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Get that sorted!! Maybe a jumbo sausage too mate
> 
> Yes boss
> 
> @Keeks said that to me once.....


Keeks only likes it dry. And hard as well. It's the Burnley way.

See I'm not a big fan of Jumbo sausage (again something keeks is). I like fish but then after a while it gets too greasy for me. I like fish cakes made with a lot of spuds and covered in vinegar.

I'd rather get chips and gravy and have it with a proper piece of chicken breast. I know that's a little boring! I like pies but on their own, mushy peas are vile.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Keeks only likes it dry. And hard as well. It's the Burnley way.
> 
> See I'm not a big fan of Jumbo sausage (again something keeks is). I like fish but then after a while it gets too greasy for me. I like fish cakes made with a lot of spuds and covered in vinegar.
> 
> I'd rather get chips and gravy and have it with a proper piece of chicken breast. I know that's a little boring! I like pies but on their own, mushy peas are vile.


Yeah I'm same with fish, safer to have a fish cake and curry sauce lol

Not boring to us mate on how much chicken we consume!!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> God I love steak and kidney pudding! My Dad used to call them baby's heads pmsl


 mg: Da fuq!?!? Baby's head butty, sounds so wrong but a steak and kidney pudding butty, awesome!



liam0810 said:


> Now keeks by a tea cake is that actually a barm we are talking about? Or is a tea cake in Burnley the ones with raisins in it like they are everywhere else?


Barm!? Now come on, I thought it was a northern thing so can maybe understand the southern folk not understanding teacake but it doesn't even come over your way?

Teacake is a teacake is a teacake, no raisins, that's a fruit teacake.



R0BLET said:


> Get that sorted!! Maybe a jumbo sausage too mate
> 
> Yes boss
> 
> @Keeks said that to me once.....


Ooooh you did like that strap on. :lol:



liam0810 said:


> Keeks only likes it dry. And hard as well. It's the Burnley way.
> 
> See I'm not a big fan of Jumbo sausage (again something keeks is). I like fish but then after a while it gets too greasy for me. I like fish cakes made with a lot of spuds and covered in vinegar.
> 
> I'd rather get chips and gravy and have it with a proper piece of chicken breast. I know that's a little boring! I like pies but on their own, mushy peas are vile.


Nah, moist and soft for me.............teacake with a jumbo sausage!

Ha ha, I've done that many times, sometimes even cheesy chips, tub of curry sauce or gravy and my tupperware full of chicken or turkey, spot on.


----------



## TELBOR

Rest day, blooming rest day!

Not a bad nights sleep, pooch got up twice but only awake 5 mins each time and I'm out like a light again lol

Food today is;

Eggs

Nuts

Chicken

Potato

Paella rice

Chorizo

Prawns

Then a little whey and rice flour mid afternoon.

Will be approx 3,000-3,500 cals today.

Chest is in bits today, DB's did the trick.

Have a good one


----------



## Adz

Rest days, crap but we need them!

Any more pics of the pooch?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Rest days, crap but we need them!
> 
> Any more pics of the pooch?


True! Still annoying lol



How's that lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Why not do active recovery days like barbell circuits to get some fat burning happening but not pushing big weight so cns gets a break?

Or go in to the gym and set yourself a body weight challenge? 100 pull ups on as few sets as you can or something like that.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Why not do active recovery days like barbell circuits to get some fat burning happening but not pushing big weight so cns gets a break?
> 
> Or go in to the gym and set yourself a body weight challenge? 100 pull ups on as few sets as you can or something like that.


Sounds like a good idea mate, I'm back to 5 days a week next week though. But still, could do that at weekends if I fancied it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a good idea mate, I'm back to 5 days a week next week though. But still, could do that at weekends if I fancied it


Guess Liam will set it all up for you tbf so probably best to just do as he says lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Guess Liam will set it all up for you tbf so probably best to just do as he says lol.


I'm a free spirit till November mate lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm a free spirit till November mate lol


Ah right. What are you doing 5 days a week then? How is that structured?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah right. What are you doing 5 days a week then? How is that structured?


It'll be

Chest

Back

Shoulders

Legs

Arms


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It'll be
> 
> Chest
> 
> Back
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Legs
> 
> Arms


Lol probably could have guessed that 

Will you do pressing on shoulder day or just focus on raises and rear delt stuff?

Do arms with chest and back and have a day off lol.

I've been doing one major lift for arms followed by a triple set afterwards which kills them and seems to work well.

Eg biceps I do hammer grip chins for 3 sets then in to a triple set of barbell curls, db hammers, cable curls. Just 2-3 sets of that and they are fooked

Triceps

Dips or cable skulls followed by triple set of wide grip rope pull downs in to narrow grip rope in to overhead rope extn.

Seems to work well for me. Arms are best they've been at the mo IMO.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol probably could have guessed that
> 
> Will you do pressing on shoulder day or just focus on raises and rear delt stuff?
> 
> Do arms with chest and back and have a day off lol.
> 
> I've been doing one major lift for arms followed by a triple set afterwards which kills them and seems to work well.
> 
> Eg biceps I do hammer grip chins for 3 sets then in to a triple set of barbell curls, db hammers, cable curls. Just 2-3 sets of that and they are fooked
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Dips or cable skulls followed by triple set of wide grip rope pull downs in to narrow grip rope in to overhead rope extn.
> 
> Seems to work well for me. Arms are best they've been at the mo IMO.


Yes mate I'll still do pressing, it'll be DB pressing too. Prefer it over bar or a HS machine.

Day off if I fancy a rest PMSL

I like that idea mate, bet you're fùcked doing that. Arms are my weak spot, with chest oh and back 

I'll go with usual 15,12,10,8,6 on compounds then dropsets and superset on all over stuff. See what new place is like first though!


----------



## TELBOR

Legs and shoulders done!

Leg Press - only up to 300kg

DB Shoulder Press - up to 32.5kg

Leg Extensions - stack 110kg

DB side and front raises superset - 15kg dropset down to 5's

That's it. Short and sweet, felt faint all the way through! Woke up feeling sick. Passed now


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Legs and shoulders done!
> 
> Leg Press - only up to 300kg
> 
> DB Shoulder Press - up to 32.5kg
> 
> Leg Extensions - stack 110kg
> 
> DB side and front raises superset - 15kg dropset down to 5's
> 
> That's it. Short and sweet, felt faint all the way through! Woke up feeling sick. Passed now


Bet it was a stupid pump with that superset mate, lateral raises blow my shoulders up like nothing else 

Whats BW at the mo? Think I'm catching you


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Bet it was a stupid pump with that superset mate, lateral raises blow my shoulders up like nothing else
> 
> Whats BW at the mo? Think I'm catching you


Haha it was mate, natty pump is short lived though lol

198lb  up and down like a yo-yo at the moment!

Cycle starts next weekend though so bring on the water lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha it was mate, natty pump is short lived though lol
> 
> 198lb  up and down like a yo-yo at the moment!
> 
> Cycle starts next weekend though so bring on the water lol


Natty pump is sh1t :lol:

Ah BW same as me, race to 250lbs


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Natty pump is sh1t :lol:
> 
> Ah BW same as me, race to 250lbs


LOL race to 210lb more like


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> LOL race to 210lb more like


100mg dbol every 2 hours it is then


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> 100mg dbol every 2 hours it is then


Haha! I'm only going to do 30mg dbol...... Stacked with 50mg winny


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha! I'm only going to do 30mg dbol...... Stacked with 50mg winny


Im adding Oxys in next week at 100mg


----------



## Adz

Good pump before work that!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Im adding Oxys in next week at 100mg


That's cheating lol



Adz said:


> Good pump before work that!


Was ok mate. Bring on super pump in a few weeks lol


----------



## sean 162

Goodfella said:


> Natty pump is sh1t :lol:
> 
> Ah BW same as me, race to 250lbs


Ahh crap. Need to up my game only 12 lbs ahead. Probs be 5 by oct 4th


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Ahh crap. Need to up my game only 12 lbs ahead. Probs be 5 by oct 4th


Oxys as of monday mate 

I'll be 230 by the 4th :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Oh jesus . Right im retiring !


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Ahh crap. Need to up my game only 12 lbs ahead. Probs be 5 by oct 4th


You look loads bigger than me though lol



Goodfella said:


> Oxys as of monday mate
> 
> I'll be 230 by the 4th :lol:


PMSL. Just having them pre workout? What lab are they anyway.


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> You look loads bigger than me though lol
> 
> PMSL. Just having them pre workout? What lab are they anyway.


Camera illusions !

Ps. I use all my orals pre w when i run them


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> You look loads bigger than me though lol
> 
> PMSL. Just having them pre workout? What lab are they anyway.


One A.M One Pre workout I reckon, Alpha Pharma mate


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Camera illusions !
> 
> Ps. I use all my orals pre w when i run them


It's not lol!

1 hour before?



Goodfella said:


> One A.M One Pre workout I reckon, Alpha Pharma mate


Should have guessed it would be AP lol


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Oh jesus . Right im retiring !


I would if I were you


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> It's not lol!
> 
> 1 hour before?
> 
> Should have guessed it would be AP lol


Yes buddy 1 hour or 45 mins sorta within that window .


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Yes buddy 1 hour or 45 mins sorta within that window .


I'll give that a whirl when I start, saves remembering to pop them during the day lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> It's not lol!
> 
> 1 hour before?
> 
> Should have guessed it would be AP lol


Love me some AP, forgot how fcuking thick Norma's are tho :lol: AP sust was nice and thin, Norma's are like treacle!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Love me some AP, forgot how fcuking thick Norma's are tho :lol: AP sust was nice and thin, Norma's are like treacle!!


Sounds bunk :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Sounds bunk :whistling:


Must be injectable cialis then :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Soooo.....

I may have slipped some test in my delts tonight - oops.

Was sent a new test e to try for pip etc.

It's Apollo Test 250. Think people had been saying the 300/350 was a little harsh lol

Nice colour to it and really smooth. Probably one to cruise on in the future 

No longer natty lol cycle blast will be with me shortly anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

Total junkie slag bucket


----------



## Ginger Ben

The 350 is fine it's the t400 that was brutal but they don't make it anymore so doesn't matter lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The 350 is fine it's the t400 that was brutal but they don't make it anymore so doesn't matter lol


Lol, you get on well with WC Test and that stuff cripples me 

We're all different aren't we. See if I wake up pippy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you get on well with WC Test and that stuff cripples me
> 
> We're all different aren't we. See if I wake up pippy


Yeah I liked the t250 from wc. Best I've used tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I liked the t250 from wc. Best I've used tbh


Yeah works a treat. Always left me with lumps lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Considering I didn't go to town on legs they are in bits today lol

Shoulder doms too, plus the dull ache of gear lol

Rest day again, back session tomorrow and joining new gym tomorrow after work. Probably have a session in there over the weekend to find my feet with equipment etc

Then it's back to 5 days a week from Monday


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Considering I didn't go to town on legs they are in bits today lol
> 
> Shoulder doms too, plus the dull ache of gear lol
> 
> Rest day again, back session tomorrow and joining new gym tomorrow after work. Probably have a session in there over the weekend to find my feet with equipment etc
> 
> Then it's back to 5 days a week from Monday


Didn't go to town on legs.......PUSSY!

What's the new gym like mate? More of a bodybuilding place?

5 days a week? What were you doing before?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Didn't go to town on legs.......PUSSY!
> 
> What's the new gym like mate? More of a bodybuilding place?
> 
> 5 days a week? What were you doing before?


Was a split session mate as I didn't do shoulders Monday.

Exactly that mate, only small but privately owned so better for what I want.

I've been doing ppl for the last 4 weeks, sucks!


----------



## TELBOR

@Hotdog147 inbox is full mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Was a split session mate as I didn't do shoulders Monday.
> 
> Exactly that mate, only small but privately owned so better for what I want.
> 
> I've been doing ppl for the last 4 weeks, sucks!


How PPL working for you mate? Any reason for the change or just to see what its like?


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Was a split session mate as I didn't do shoulders Monday.
> 
> Exactly that mate, only small but privately owned so better for what I want.
> 
> I've been doing ppl for the last 4 weeks, sucks!


What dont you like about ppl?

Always rated it for allowing for higher frequency in sessions, hitting body parts numerous times per week.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> How PPL working for you mate? Any reason for the change or just to see what its like?


I don't enjoy it tbh, 3 days a week just isn't enough for me lol



Goodfella said:


> What dont you like about ppl?
> 
> Always rated it for allowing for higher frequency in sessions, hitting body parts numerous times per week.


As above mate


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> As above mate


Nor me lol thats why I said higher frequency :lol:

Doing PPL but more than 3 times a week so you hit body parts more than once a week!

Guessing you like more of split lol?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Nor me lol thats why I said higher frequency :lol:
> 
> Doing PPL but more than 3 times a week so you hit body parts more than once a week!
> 
> Guessing you like more of split lol?


I guess 6 days a week it's good.

Yeah prefer my 5 day split,

Chest

Back

Shoulders

Legs

Arms


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I guess 6 days a week it's good.
> 
> Yeah prefer my 5 day split,
> 
> Chest
> 
> Back
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Legs
> 
> Arms


Kinda what im doing now 3 days on 1 off! Love it  recovery pretty good considering aswell, intra peptpro working well.... plus gear :lol:

Nice looking split mate, focusing on anything in particular?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Kinda what im doing now 3 days on 1 off! Love it  recovery pretty good considering aswell, intra peptpro working well.... plus gear :lol:
> 
> Nice looking split mate, focusing on anything in particular?


Haha! I use peptopro Intra too 

Arms, back, chest and shoulders 

Tbh arms and chest are weak spot, always have been so I'm going smash them when possible until I get Liam's routine.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha! I use peptopro Intra too
> 
> Arms, back, chest and shoulders
> 
> Tbh arms and chest are weak spot, always have been so I'm going smash them when possible until I get Liam's routine.


Legs :lol: ??


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Legs :lol: ??


Lol knew you'd say that!

Mate they are 12st of my body weight PMSL

Never had any issues with these thunder thighs lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Lol knew you'd say that!
> 
> Mate they are 12st of my body weight PMSL
> 
> Never had any issues with these thunder thighs lol


Lucky cnut, I need to smash mine, especially hamstrings!! And calves


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Lucky cnut, I need to smash mine, especially hamstrings!! And calves


They're just chunky, not "ripped" just have good size to quads. Hams aren't bad.

Only pic I have at the moment....


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> They're just chunky, not "ripped" just have good size to quads. Hams aren't bad.
> 
> Only pic I have at the moment....
> 
> View attachment 159036


Great sweep to quads and calves seem to insert nice and low.......... b4stard


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Great sweep to quads and calves seem to insert nice and low.......... b4stard


Thanks mate. Now you know whey they aren't a focus lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate. Now you know whey they aren't a focus lol


Cos you're a massive Gaylord?


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> They're just chunky, not "ripped" just have good size to quads. Hams aren't bad.
> 
> Only pic I have at the moment....
> 
> View attachment 159036


 :lol:

X


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> :lol:
> 
> X


Kiss to you too lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cos you're a massive Gaylord?


Lol they'll still be hit once a week


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Lol they'll still be hit once a week


With what? A big rubber strap on?

Them legs surely hav never squatted over anything apart from a toilet and my mums face !


----------



## sxbarnes

180kg for 5 or 6, I think. Dunno which year?


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> With what? A big rubber strap on?
> 
> Them legs surely hav never squatted over anything apart from a toilet and my mums face !


What's wrong with them? Lol



sxbarnes said:


> 180kg for 5 or 6, I think. Dunno which year?


That's right mate, June time this year.


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> What's wrong with them? Lol
> 
> That's right mate, June time this year.


Nothing bud just pulling ya plonka.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl every bodies a critic these days aren't they


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Nothing bud just pulling ya plonka.


Good lol. Was off to slit my wrist 



Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl every bodies a critic these days aren't they


Are you even ginger???

Lol


----------



## Adz

Good size them legs mate


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good size them legs mate


They'll do mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

Come down with something, headache, ear ache and aching all over.

Still going to do back and bi's tomorrow lol

Few people off at work with similar symptoms.

It'll pass


----------



## Richie186

Just passing through. All good in here I take it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Come down with something, headache, ear ache and aching all over.
> 
> Still going to do back and bi's tomorrow lol
> 
> Few people off at work with similar symptoms.
> 
> It'll pass


Aids again


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Just passing through. All good in here I take it?


Usual stuff lol

Looking great on that pic you sent, not jealous one bit!



Ginger Ben said:


> Aids again


Can't cat h it twice mate lol

Feeling better today 

Off to do back now.


----------



## TELBOR

Back session done, good session and was soaked come the end!

PB on single arm rows too lol 80kg for 8 (reps is the PB)

Ready for a chilled weekend tbh!

Have a good one


----------



## Adz

Good work hitting the PB


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Back session done, good session and was soaked come the end!
> 
> PB on single arm rows too lol 80kg for 8 (reps is the PB)
> 
> Ready for a chilled weekend tbh!
> 
> Have a good one


Top PB there buddy!

That on hammer row?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Top PB there buddy!
> 
> That on hammer row?


Certainly was mate. New gym probably hasn't got one lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Certainly was mate. New gym probably hasn't got one lol


Wish my gym had more hammer equipment 

Thats why I ripped gym is gona be quality on the 4th, hammer strength everywhere 

Man up and come lol!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Wish my gym had more hammer equipment
> 
> Thats why I ripped gym is gona be quality on the 4th, hammer strength everywhere
> 
> Man up and come lol!


We have a local one that is full of HS machines, they have a decline, incline and flat chest press all next to each other - awesome for a big pump session lol

Haha. I have my girls at the weekend mate so they come first


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Come down with something, headache, ear ache and aching all over.
> 
> Still going to do back and bi's tomorrow lol
> 
> Few people off at work with similar symptoms.
> 
> It'll pass


Might be something to do with the first dose gear maybe?


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> We have a local one that is full of HS machines, they have a decline, incline and flat chest press all next to each other - awesome for a big pump session lol
> 
> Haha. I have my girls at the weekend mate so they come first


Got loads of HS machines at our place, I hardly use them though apart from for back occasionally


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Might be something to do with the first dose gear maybe?


No it's aids. Robs a fvcking junkie, gear doesn't effect him

Hence he's tiny


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Might be something to do with the first dose gear maybe?


All fine today mate 



Adz said:


> Got loads of HS machines at our place, I hardly use them though apart from for back occasionally


Get all over them mate. Great bits of kit!



Ginger Ben said:


> No it's not. Robs a fvcking legend, gear doesn't effect him
> 
> Hence he's beast!


Thanks mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Cheat meal Benjamin....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cheat meal Benjamin....
> 
> View attachment 159115


Nice! I've had a chicken madras, naan, rice and three cobras


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice! I've had a chicken madras, naan, rice and three cobras


They serve snakes down south at Indians?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> They serve snakes down south at Indians?
> 
> :lol:


Cobra samosa


----------



## Ginger Ben

This the kind of training Liam is lining up for you?


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> This the kind of training Liam is lining up for you?


Hahaha yes mate that's the training I've got planned for him! He's gonna be like the next Ian brown when I'm done with . Know whata mean r kid?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, slept like a log last night - pizza coma 

Been up since 6 sorting the mutt out, but had some house jobs that needed doing anyway.

Just had 4 eggs, and a shake.

Have a good one


----------



## Dan94

Snap on the 4 eggs and shake mate


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Snap on the 4 eggs and shake mate


Followed by this.....



Lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Followed by this.....
> 
> View attachment 159129
> 
> 
> Lol


Oh my 

I'm going to burger place week today that does a burger topped with pancakes, maple syrup and bacon.... soooo tempted to get it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Oh my
> 
> I'm going to burger place week today that does a burger topped with pancakes, maple syrup and bacon.... soooo tempted to get it lol


Tempted..... MTFU and have 1!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Tempted..... MTFU and have 1!


Mate its that or a peanut butter burger.... Sounds wrong but I fcuking love peanut butter :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Mate its that or a peanut butter burger.... Sounds wrong but I fcuking love peanut butter :lol:


Well PB chicken is nice lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Well PB chicken is nice lol


On a beef burger with jam aswell tho??? Haha


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

So much for a chilled weekend! 2 trips to ikea, food shopping, building furniture, drilling shít and eating very little lol

Anyway, trained at new place this morning. It's perfect! Plenty of kit, lots of bars - including a proper trap bar! And it's just me, training partner and that's it 

Chest done

Warm up DB Press and Flies

Decline Bench - 100kg for 8

Cable Flies - up to 22.5kg each side into drop set, was pumped full of blood 

Incline bench - failure sets up to 90kg

Then a few sets on tri's to loosen off.

All in all a short and sweet session, little rest between sets and left soaked so can't grumble.


----------



## Adz

Good set mate.

Them pancakes look awesome


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> So much for a chilled weekend! 2 trips to ikea, food shopping, building furniture, drilling shít and eating very little lol
> 
> Anyway, trained at new place this morning. It's perfect! Plenty of kit, lots of bars - including a proper trap bar! And it's just me, training partner and that's it
> 
> Chest done
> 
> Warm up DB Press and Flies
> 
> Decline Bench - 100kg for 8
> 
> Cable Flies - up to 22.5kg each side into drop set, was pumped full of blood
> 
> Incline bench - failure sets up to 90kg
> 
> Then a few sets on tri's to loosen off.
> 
> All in all a short and sweet session, little rest between sets and left soaked so can't grumble.


Proper trap bar a hex bar???



We've got one at our place, do deadlift shurgs with them...... can shift some serious pounadage on it


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Proper trap bar a hex bar???
> 
> View attachment 159199
> 
> 
> We've got one at our place, do deadlift shurgs with them...... can shift some serious pounadage on it


Yea mate! Exactly that


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yea mate! Exactly that


Deadlift with 3 shrugs at top with this mate, fcuking brutal  !!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

So.....

I'm on cycle now 

Test

Mast

EQ

Dbol

Winny

All coursing my veins 

Oh and slin is in order lol

Slow and fast acting, going to have a dabble


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Deadlift with 3 shrugs at top with this mate, fcuking brutal  !!!!!


Back day tomorrow mate


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Back day tomorrow mate


Finish with them mate!!

Ruins your back and good way to tie in whole back to round off workout :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Finish with them mate!!
> 
> Ruins your back and good way to tie in whole back to round off workout :thumb:


I try to finish on shrugs so I shall mate


----------



## sean 162

Goodfella said:


> Deadlift with 3 shrugs at top with this mate, fcuking brutal  !!!!!


Like the sound of that. !

Oooo @R0BLET.

I wna try the slin approach at some point so will keep an eye on this. Dnt get too far ahead of me !


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Like the sound of that. !
> 
> Oooo @R0BLET.
> 
> I wna try the slin approach at some point so will keep an eye on this. Dnt get too far ahead of me !


They are quality mate!!

Slin approach...... what slin approach  ??


----------



## sean 162

Goodfella said:


> They are quality mate!!
> 
> Slin approach...... what slin approach  ??


Rob said hes gna be adding slin.


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Rob said hes gna be adding slin.


 @R0BLET pre or post mate?


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Like the sound of that. !
> 
> Oooo @R0BLET.
> 
> I wna try the slin approach at some point so will keep an eye on this. Dnt get too far ahead of me !


Haha. Doubt I would mate!

Slin is easy if you follow the basics.



Goodfella said:


> @R0BLET pre or post mate?


I've tried both mate, pre workout gives you great pump and you look huge mid session lol

Post I did when I was with Jim.

Pre workout I prefer. I've ordered slow and fast acting.

Slow to jab upon waking to last all day. Fast to do pre workout.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fat. You'll get fat.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat. You'll get fat.


Gainz Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Gainz Benjamin


Sumo gainz


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha. Doubt I would mate!
> 
> Slin is easy if you follow the basics.
> 
> I've tried both mate, pre workout gives you great pump and you look huge mid session lol
> 
> Post I did when I was with Jim.
> 
> Pre workout I prefer. I've ordered slow and fast acting.
> 
> Slow to jab upon waking to last all day. Fast to do pre workout.


Will be following. V interested in slin


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sumo gainz


All kinds of gainz!!



Goodfella said:


> Will be following. V interested in slin


Just get some, cheap as chips lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Just get some, cheap as chips lol


Think I'll be a pussy for abit longer :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bitches!

Back done earlier.

Warm up with straight arm push down and close grip chins.

Bent over DB Rows - up to 50kg for 8

Bent over Oly Bar Rows - up to 100kg for 8

Shrugs - Up to 150kg

Like that bit of kit, from floor up so lot more effort!

Lat pull downs to wraps up - up to 80kg

Another soaked session, 45 mins in and out.

Arms tomorrow.

Chest doms are lovely today!

Have a good one


----------



## Adz

Good one there mate, some weight on them bent over rows!

'Roids :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nicely done mate. Fvck knows how you're in and out so quickly (well your mrs knows I suppose)

My sessions are an hour plus every time.

Oh and 220lbs today still but getting leaner around mid section and stronger. Liking this diet


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good one there mate, some weight on them bent over rows!
> 
> 'Roids :laugh:


Placebo 

Thanks mate.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely done mate. Fvck knows how you're in and out so quickly (well your mrs knows I suppose)
> 
> My sessions are an hour plus every time.
> 
> Oh and 220lbs today still but getting leaner around mid section and stronger. Liking this diet


What sort of diet you on now then Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> What sort of diet you on now then Ben?


A very easy one lol. It's a modified version of the 5:2 diet that's been altered for people who weight lift. I saw it on t-nation and it made sense so thought id try it.

Basically for 2 days a week (non lifting days) you have only two 400 calorie meals split about 12 hours apart. The other 5 days you eat your normal food.

The purpose of the semi fasting days is to improve your insulin sensitivity so that you utilise carbs more effectively on normal days. It also take about 5000 cals out of my week without me having to diet every day which I find hard.

I'm also using anabolic designs matador supp to help with this as well.

This is the start of my 4th week on it and I'm 12 lbs down, leaner and stronger. So far so good.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> A very easy one lol. It's a modified version of the 5:2 diet that's been altered for people who weight lift. I saw it on t-nation and it made sense so thought id try it.
> 
> Basically for 2 days a week (non lifting days) you have only two 400 calorie meals split about 12 hours apart. The other 5 days you eat your normal food.
> 
> The purpose of the semi fasting days is to improve your insulin sensitivity so that you utilise carbs more effectively on normal days. It also take about 5000 cals out of my week without me having to diet every day which I find hard.
> 
> I'm also using anabolic designs matador supp to help with this as well.
> 
> This is the start of my 4th week on it and I'm 12 lbs down, leaner and stronger. So far so good.


Yea that seems harsh on the non training days. About only 50-100g carbs those days?? Bet you'll be training 7 days a week to avoid em!

Carb cycling around training too?

All sounds good mate, if youre still the same size and 12lb down thats fantastic:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Yea that seems harsh on the non training days. About only 50-100g carbs those days?? Bet you'll be training 7 days a week to avoid em!
> 
> Carb cycling around training too?
> 
> All sounds good mate, if youre still the same size and 12lb down thats fantastic:beer:


No macros counted mate tbh. Last week I had 3 eggs on low carb toast for brekkie then 12 hours later had a chicken stir fry with zero carb noodles so was probably under 30g carbs all day lol. It's easy though as it's only a day then the following day you can eat what you normally do.

I don't really carb cycle no. I have more around training than not but I'm not counting or monitoring anything tbh. Don't have the time or inclination to give it that much thought right now.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> No macros counted mate tbh. Last week I had 3 eggs on low carb toast for brekkie then 12 hours later had a chicken stir fry with zero carb noodles so was probably under 30g carbs all day lol. It's easy though as it's only a day then the following day you can eat what you normally do.
> 
> I don't really carb cycle no. I have more around training than not but I'm not counting or monitoring anything tbh. Don't have the time or inclination to give it that much thought right now.


Sounds good. You gotta have a food plan that you can stick to and I think you've found it.

In4picsofleanginger


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely done mate. Fvck knows how you're in and out so quickly (well your mrs knows I suppose)
> 
> My sessions are an hour plus every time.
> 
> Oh and 220lbs today still but getting leaner around mid section and stronger. Liking this diet


Lol I literally rest setting up between sets and that's it!

Great news mate, working a treat isn't it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol I literally rest setting up between sets and that's it!
> 
> Great news mate, working a treat isn't it!


I do that on some sessions too but my aim more often than not is to lift as much as I can so that means 1-2 mins between sets, sometimes longer on some things.

Bet your strength and size would go up if you slowed down a bit. Depends what goals are I suppose but given yours are bulking id be taking longer and trying to lift bigger.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I do that on some sessions too but my aim more often than not is to lift as much as I can so that means 1-2 mins between sets, sometimes longer on some things.
> 
> Bet your strength and size would go up if you slowed down a bit. Depends what goals are I suppose but given yours are bulking id be taking longer and trying to lift bigger.


True mate, you know my goals lol

Bulk!! 

Working to 10-12 reps except on superset and dropsets


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> True mate, you know my goals lol
> 
> Bulk!!
> 
> Working to 10-12 reps except on superset and dropsets


Lol true. Is that all out at 10-12 or do you leave some in the tank?

I tend to max out at 10 on main lifts but always pyramid weight up and reps down so never go to full failure apart from on the last set then a lighter (but not by much) burnout set afterwards


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol true. Is that all out at 10-12 or do you leave some in the tank?
> 
> I tend to max out at 10 on main lifts but always pyramid weight up and reps down so never go to full failure apart from on the last set then a lighter (but not by much) burnout set afterwards


It's all out to hit 10, any more is a bonus.

Some time 8-10 dependant on lift I guess.

I do like pyramid sets too. Always enjoyed 15,12,10,8,failure.


----------



## TELBOR

Time to polish the guns!!


----------



## TELBOR

Guns done!

Spot on session, and pretty pumped 

Straight bar push downs

EZ Bar preacher curls

Floor Skull Crushers

Straight bar curls with fat gripz

Rope pull downs SS with hammer grip bar curls 

Ordered some Muscle Pharm Assault on @Ginger Bens advice lol

He knows his pre workouts :lol:

Little gun shot for you, rocking my 11" pipes


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Guns done!
> 
> Spot on session, and pretty pumped
> 
> Straight bar push downs
> 
> EZ Bar preacher curls
> 
> Floor Skull Crushers
> 
> Straight bar curls with fat gripz
> 
> Rope pull downs SS with hammer grip bar curls
> 
> Ordered some Muscle Pharm Assault on @Ginger Bens advice lol
> 
> He knows his pre workouts :lol:
> 
> Little gun shot for you, rocking my 11" pipes
> 
> View attachment 159274


Filling out there Rob. Need a new pre worjout. Am immune to Gaspari Superpump now


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Filling out there Rob. Need a new pre worjout. Am immune to Gaspari Superpump now


Looked at superpump too, gym has that so may try one.

Haven't had a pre workout in months so should kick me up the àrse lovely!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think those gloves are stalling your gains


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I think those gloves are stalling your gains


Lol, tbh I don't really wear them that much now. Just habit I guess!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, tbh I don't really wear them that much now. Just habit I guess!


Course not


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I think those gloves are stalling your gains


Gloves! NO!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Did chest this morning. Knackered and 800 cals yesterday left me feeling weak as a kitten lol. Went for an endurance type session instead which was still good but didn't quite hit the spot as well as usual.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Looked at superpump too, gym has that so may try one.
> 
> Haven't had a pre workout in months so should kick me up the àrse lovely!


I chuck a couple of scoops of Beta Alaine in it. Makes me proper crazy!


----------



## Adz

Nice guns!

Assault is great, best I've tried


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Did chest this morning. Knackered and 800 cals yesterday left me feeling weak as a kitten lol. Went for an endurance type session instead which was still good but didn't quite hit the spot as well as usual.


800 cals, bloody hell. Even I did 2300 on my cut! Probably best organise your workouts so you train the small bodyparts day after the non workout day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> 800 cals, bloody hell. Even I did 2300 on my cut! Probably best organise your workouts so you train the small bodyparts day after the non workout day.


That's now how plan works mate sadly.

I do delts and arms Monday on normal food

Fast day Tuesday - 800 cals over two meals

Wednesday either chest or back normal food

Thursday fast day - 800 cals over two meals

Friday either chest or back normal food

Weekend - full rest and normal food

Note no legs lol. Still can't do them as back is on and off so I'm taking full rest from anything that even slightly aggravates it until it's fixed.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> That's now how plan works mate sadly.
> 
> I do delts and arms Monday on normal food
> 
> Fast day Tuesday - 800 cals over two meals
> 
> Wednesday either chest or back normal food
> 
> Thursday fast day - 800 cals over two meals
> 
> Friday either chest or back normal food
> 
> Weekend - full rest and normal food
> 
> Note no legs lol. Still can't do them as back is on and off so I'm taking full rest from anything that even slightly aggravates it until it's fixed.


Wow, that is bizarre, its obviously structured that way for a reason. Can't see ya doing any PBs for chest or back on it, but you might end up with huge arms!

How many weeks does it run for?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Did chest this morning. Knackered and 800 cals yesterday left me feeling weak as a kitten lol. Went for an endurance type session instead which was still good but didn't quite hit the spot as well as usual.


I'm sure you still lifted more than me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Nice guns!
> 
> Assault is great, best I've tried


Cheers 

Raspberry Lemonade is en route


----------



## Goodfella

Looking good pal


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you still lifted more than me lol


Hope so


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Wow, that is bizarre, its obviously structured that way for a reason. Can't see ya doing any PBs for chest or back on it, but you might end up with huge arms!
> 
> How many weeks does it run for?


Actually apart from today I've been getting stronger each session. Last bench session I hit 140 for 9 which was a rep pb and then 160 for 3 which is 3 off pb at that weight but I hit that pb on a lot of gear and food lol.

So far it's actually working well. It shouldn't but it does.

Doesn't really run for any length of time mate I'll keep doing it until I stop getting results.


----------



## Ginger Ben

@sxbarnes

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/5-2-fat-loss-diet-for-lifters


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> @sxbarnes
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/5-2-fat-loss-diet-for-lifters


Cheers Ben. Might give it a go. Still got a bit of chub to get rid of


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Looking good pal


Time to grow mate!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Time to grow mate!!


Too right buddy  im already 4lbs up on last week and its only mid week :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Too right buddy  im already 4lbs up on last week and its only mid week :lol:


100% fat!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> 100% fat!


What you talking about........ some of its water too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> What you talking about........ some of its water too :lol:


Possibly 1% muscle gain


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Possibly 1% muscle gain


But 100% pump gain  literally feels like my skin is about to burst when training!

Maybe 2% muscle gain... I had a protein shake the other day :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> But 100% pump gain  literally feels like my skin is about to burst when training!
> 
> Maybe 2% muscle gain... I had a protein shake the other day :lol:


Haha! Can't beat that kind of pump mate. Oxys in yet?


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Can't beat that kind of pump mate. Oxys in yet?


Are indeed mate 50mg Oxy & 40mg Dbol for few weeks before switching to NPP 

Your gear in I hope  ?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Are indeed mate 50mg Oxy & 40mg Dbol for few weeks before switching to NPP
> 
> Your gear in I hope  ?


Sounds lovely mate!

Certainly is, couple of weeks it'll be in full swing


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Sounds lovely mate!
> 
> Certainly is, couple of weeks it'll be in full swing


It is lol dat all day pump 

Not sure if I asked but you using any peps or gh?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> It is lol dat all day pump
> 
> Not sure if I asked but you using any peps or gh?


Was going to use peps mate but cba jabbing all day lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Was going to use peps mate but cba jabbing all day lol


Might have a look closer to prep...

You got any experience with them? Results etc..


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Might have a look closer to prep...
> 
> You got any experience with them? Results etc..


I've had some and used them but not long enough tbh mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> @sxbarnes
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/5-2-fat-loss-diet-for-lifters


Get on the hartleys sugar free jelly. I buy the pouches cos I'm cheap. Will stop those hunger pangs on 80 cal day.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Get on the hartleys sugar free jelly. I buy the pouches cos I'm cheap. Will stop those hunger pangs on 80 cal day.


Don't thing you have enough mate lol


----------



## liam0810

sxbarnes said:


> Get on the hartleys sugar free jelly. I buy the pouches cos I'm cheap. Will stop those hunger pangs on 80 cal day.


I prefer the sachets and make them myself. Let it set then pour muscle mousse over the top and let that set. Bloody lovely!

Actually you can use TPW's new dessert instead of muscle mousse to the same effect


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> I prefer the sachets and make them myself. Let it set then pour muscle mousse over the top and let that set. Bloody lovely!
> 
> Actually you can use TPW's new dessert instead of muscle mousse to the same effect


Nice save


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice save


Haha thanks!


----------



## sxbarnes

liam0810 said:


> I prefer the sachets and make them myself. Let it set then pour muscle mousse over the top and let that set. Bloody lovely!
> 
> Actually you can use TPW's new dessert instead of muscle mousse to the same effect


That's a brilliant idea.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies.

Legs!

Squats - ATG up to 110kg

Leg extensions - up to 73kg

Seated calve raises - up to 100kg

Leg press - 200kg 4 sets to failure

Ruined. Felt dizzy towards the end lol

Shoulders tomorrow, can't wait to beast them!!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow, can't wait to beast them!!


You've a slow cooker mate? Getting one now over the weekend, what litre capacity do you have? Confused is 4.5 big enough or 6L?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> You've a slow cooker mate? Getting one now over the weekend, what litre capacity do you have? Confused is 4.5 big enough or 6L?


4.5l is fine!

Ideal for this time of the year to have those big hearty meals


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Legs!
> 
> Squats - ATG up to 110kg
> 
> Leg extensions - up to 73kg
> 
> Seated calve raises - up to 100kg
> 
> Leg press - 200kg 4 sets to failure
> 
> Ruined. Felt dizzy towards the end lol
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow, can't wait to beast them!!


How many sets you typically do mate? All to failure etc.. Know legs arent a weak point for you!

Top work on squats mate!! Good weight ATG that  . Think I see one other guy in my gym actaully squat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> How many sets you typically do mate? All to failure etc.. Know legs arent a weak point for you!
> 
> Top work on squats mate!! Good weight ATG that  . Think I see one other guy in my gym actaully squat :lol:


3/4 sets. Squats was 5 today.

Lol nobody squats! Can't blame them tbh, horrible


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> 3/4 sets. Squats was 5 today.
> 
> Lol nobody squats! Can't blame them tbh, horrible


Next you'll be saying you don't deadlift like @sean 162


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Next you'll be saying you don't deadlift like @sean 162


PMSL Deads are ok I suppose


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> PMSL Deads are ok I suppose


Im getting back into Rack Deads now... DOMS are savage since adding them!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Im getting back into Rack Deads now... DOMS are savage since adding them!!


I prefer rack pulls tbh, just seem to wreck me more lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I prefer rack pulls tbh, just seem to wreck me more lol


Shift more weight too :lol: nice ego boost!!


----------



## sean 162

Goodfella said:


> Next you'll be saying you don't deadlift like @sean 162


Fackoff. U seen the back shots. Ent done me ne harm boyo :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Shift more weight too :lol: nice ego boost!!


That too 

Sat with people at work all scoffing pie and chips.

Chicken, spuds and beetroot for me lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> That too
> 
> Sat with people at work all scoffing pie and chips.
> 
> Chicken, spuds and beetroot for me lol


At least you got carbs...

Chicken, broc and coconut oil for me!!


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Fackoff. U seen the back shots. Ent done me ne harm boyo :tongue:


Fair point.... cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> At least you got carbs...
> 
> Chicken, broc and coconut oil for me!!


Bad times lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Bad times lol


Pray for a bump in carbs come check in at weekend :lol:

In seroiusness doing fine without mass amounts and I function much better on fats throughout the day....

PWO though give me all the carbs


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Pray for a bump in carbs come check in at weekend :lol:
> 
> In seroiusness doing fine without mass amounts and I function much better on fats throughout the day....
> 
> PWO though give me all the carbs


Post workout I could eat a good kilo of Haribo lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Post workout I could eat a good kilo of Haribo lol


My 100g of cream of rice is gone in seconds lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> 4.5l is fine!
> 
> Ideal for this time of the year to have those big hearty meals


Spot on mate, Cheers :thumb:


----------



## bail

Goodfella said:


> Pray for a bump in carbs come check in at weekend :lol:
> 
> In seroiusness doing fine without mass amounts and I function much better on fats throughout the day....
> 
> PWO though give me all the carbs


Do you use mainly pro/fat meals during the day mate


----------



## Goodfella

bail said:


> Do you use mainly pro/fat meals during the day mate


Yes mate. Carbs only pre, intra, post workout and post workout meal.

Growing and staying leaner than ever but in fairness I'm keeping my calories alot tighter than previous years and I'm training alot more frequently.

How do you set it up?


----------



## bail

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate. Carbs only pre, intra, post workout and post workout meal.
> 
> Growing and staying leaner than ever but in fairness I'm keeping my calories alot tighter than previous years and I'm training alot more frequently.
> 
> How do you set it up?


At the moment due to physical Job carbs throughout the day and cut out pre bed

Next week I'm off work for three weeks pre comp so not sure what's in plan then

Then a after prob up cals pre intra post then slowly up cals throughout the day

I do like pro/fat meals though energy levels feel more stable


----------



## Goodfella

bail said:


> At the moment due to physical Job carbs throughout the day and cut out pre bed
> 
> Next week I'm off work for three weeks pre comp so not sure what's in plan then
> 
> Then a after prob up cals pre intra post then slowly up cals throughout the day
> 
> I do like pro/fat meals though energy levels feel more stable


Been listening to Ben Pakulski podcasts with him stating when people do pro/fat and struggle with day to day they need to lower protein slighlty and significantly bump up fat..... 3 weeks out tho that aint gona fly with you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Well no pre workout in the post!

Slin and Dbol it is


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Well no pre workout in the post!
> 
> Slin and Dbol it is


Can't imagine how pumped that'd be lol dbol and oxys are bad enough!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Can't imagine how pumped that'd be lol dbol and oxys are bad enough!!


Was lovely mate 

DB Press - up to 32.5kg

DB Lateral raises - up to 15kg then in to dropsets

Face pulls - can't remember weight lol

Seated shoulder press machine - pumped out 4 sets of failure @ 40kg

Then a little tricep work.

New place is spot on, girl who opens up kindly gave me a post workout shake she made for free - oats, banana, banana whey, peanut butter


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Was lovely mate
> 
> DB Press - up to 32.5kg
> 
> DB Lateral raises - up to 15kg then in to dropsets
> 
> Face pulls - can't remember weight lol
> 
> Seated shoulder press machine - pumped out 4 sets of failure @ 40kg
> 
> Then a little tricep work.
> 
> New place is spot on, girl who opens up kindly gave me a post workout shake she made for free - oats, banana, banana whey, peanut butter


I can bet mate... boulder shoulders


----------



## Adz

She wants you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Adz said:


> She wants you


Thought he looked malnourished more like


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I can bet mate... boulder shoulders


They are nice and round at the moment 

Need to bring arms up loads!!



Adz said:


> She wants you


Wouldn't surprise me mate, I'm an Adonis 



Ginger Ben said:


> Thought he looked sexy as fùck more like


I agree


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> They are nice and round at the moment
> 
> Need to bring arms up loads!!


Snap on bringing arms up!! My triceps are non existent haha


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Snap on bringing arms up!! My triceps are non existent haha


Mine are getting better but nothing amazing. Biceps are shít too lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Mine are getting better but nothing amazing. Biceps are shít too lol


Just got to keep smashing them mate!! Will say mine are growing more than ever with higher frequency... getting hit every 3/4 days seems to be working a treat  no real compounds either IMHO mainly cable work with lots of emphasis on full stretch and big squeeze


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Just got to keep smashing them mate!! Will say mine are growing more than ever with higher frequency... getting hit every 3/4 days seems to be working a treat  no real compounds either IMHO mainly cable work with lots of emphasis on full stretch and big squeeze


Once in 7 days here, I'll swap them for legs :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Once in 7 days here, I'll swap them for legs :lol:


This is an absolute no brainer


----------



## sxbarnes

Complete arm day here every 4-5 days. Definitely grown, still sh1t though. 5 x 20 reps stretch at the end for each


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Once in 7 days here, I'll swap them for legs :lol:


I did this for years, worked great :lol:

Definitely hit them twice a week mate, also go back to basics, drop the weight completely and aim for perfect form, so much of arm training can be lost due to momentum or use of other muscle groups. Keep the form tight then maybe do what i have been doing recently, pyramid 10,8,6 or 12,10,8,6 constantly increasing weight but ensuring form is beyond strict, the doms are ridiculous and arms have really come on even during a cruise.


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> This is an absolute no brainer





sxbarnes said:


> Complete arm day here every 4-5 days. Definitely grown, still sh1t though. 5 x 20 reps stretch at the end for each





Chelsea said:


> I did this for years, worked great :lol:
> 
> Definitely hit them twice a week mate, also go back to basics, drop the weight completely and aim for perfect form, so much of arm training can be lost due to momentum or use of other muscle groups. Keep the form tight then maybe do what i have been doing recently, pyramid 10,8,6 or 12,10,8,6 constantly increasing weight but ensuring form is beyond strict, the doms are ridiculous and arms have really come on even during a cruise.


So we all agree if I sack legs off nobody will rip me 

I usually do pyramid sets on arms tbh and a superset of some sort.

Maybe switch my week to this;

Chest

Arms

Shoulders

Arms

Back


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> So we all agree if I sack legs off nobody will rip me
> 
> I usually do pyramid sets on arms tbh and a superset of some sort.
> 
> Maybe switch my week to this;
> 
> Chest
> 
> Arms
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Arms
> 
> Back


One day heavy low volume, focus on form but progression with weights/reps

One day high volume, increase time under tension, throw in supersets, drop sets and giant sets, reps 12+

Boom GROW


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> So we all agree if I sack legs off nobody will rip me
> 
> I usually do pyramid sets on arms tbh and a superset of some sort.
> 
> Maybe switch my week to this;
> 
> Chest
> 
> Arms
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Arms
> 
> Back


i'll be making you hit legs 4 times a week! you'll be like this


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> One day heavy low volume, focus on form but progression with weights/reps
> 
> One day high volume, increase time under tension, throw in supersets, drop sets and giant sets, reps 12+
> 
> Boom GROW


Yeah that's what I though tbh mate 



liam0810 said:


> i'll be making you hit legs 4 times a week! you'll be like this
> 
> View attachment 159351


PMSL I need to send you money before you draw up an evil plan for me


----------



## TELBOR

Deliveries arrived 

Amino Go

Recharge 2:1

ZMA

Creapure

MP Assault 

Now off to the vets with the pooch


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Rest weekend. Legs DOMs are killing still lol

Topped up the test, mast and EQ 

Left delt wasn't feeling it so left tricep got the mast, right delt had the EQ lol

Few jobs to do today around the house but mostly just chill with the kids.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

Chicken and some part bake bread 



Maybe a dollop of Mayo too PMSL


----------



## Adz

Awh man that bread looks good!!

Home made?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Awh man that bread looks good!!
> 
> Home made?


Lol purchased in a shop


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

It's Monday...... So it's CHEST day!! 

Should have plenty of fuel in me from last nights shake - banana, 30g PB, 60g whey, 400ml milk, 3 eggs 

This morning, 1 scoop assault, 50mg winny, 25iu slow slin and shortly 10iu fast slin - yes I'm a junkie! But I don't care 

Fast slin shake is;

10g Glutamine

10g Creatine

50g Dextrose

25g Pepto Pro

Intra;

Amino Go

25g Dextrose

25g WMS

Post workout oats and whey


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> It's Monday...... So it's CHEST day!!
> 
> Should have plenty of fuel in me from last nights shake - banana, 30g PB, 60g whey, 400ml milk, 3 eggs
> 
> This morning, 1 scoop assault, 50mg winny, 25iu slow slin and shortly 10iu fast slin - yes I'm a junkie! But I don't care
> 
> Fast slin shake is;
> 
> 10g Glutamine
> 
> 10g Creatine
> 
> 50g Dextrose
> 
> 25g Pepto Pro
> 
> Intra;
> 
> Amino Go
> 
> 25g Dextrose
> 
> 25g WMS
> 
> Post workout oats and whey


have you felt any difference since adding dex to your intra drink


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> have you felt any difference since adding dex to your intra drink


Erm, it's sweeter lol.

Tbh mate dextrose goes through me really quick! Like a NASA rocket out my árse when I get home PMSL


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Erm, it's sweeter lol.
> 
> Tbh mate dextrose goes through me really quick! Like a NASA rocket out my árse when I get home PMSL


Dont suffer any bloat with dex then mate? Ever fancied trying a Karbolyn/Branch cyclic dextrin alternative? Expensive but sit ridicously well on stomach!!

Reminded me I need to add the old favourite creatine back into my supps


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> Dont suffer any bloat with dex then mate? Ever fancied trying a Karbolyn/Branch cyclic dextrin alternative? Expensive but sit ridicously well on stomach!!
> 
> Reminded me I need to add the old favourite creatine back into my supps


Another karbolyn fan here. Great for its flexibility amongst others


----------



## Goodfella

sxbarnes said:


> Another karbolyn fan here. Great for its flexibility amongst others


Yeah def worth the extra pennies in my eyes!


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> Yeah def worth the extra pennies in my eyes!


Yea didn't know mp did it. Though I suppose its just branch dextrin


----------



## Goodfella

sxbarnes said:


> Yea didn't know mp did it. Though I suppose its just branch dextrin


http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/karbo-lyntm/10983101.html indeed they do


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Dont suffer any bloat with dex then mate? Ever fancied trying a Karbolyn/Branch cyclic dextrin alternative? Expensive but sit ridicously well on stomach!!
> 
> Reminded me I need to add the old favourite creatine back into my supps


Nah, no bloat at all mate. I think I'll give something else a try though 

Haha, can't beat good old Creatine! I've just added it back in this week, purely for slin shake.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Nah, no bloat at all mate. I think I'll give something else a try though
> 
> Haha, can't beat good old Creatine! I've just added it back in this week, purely for slin shake.


Karbolyn/Vitargo or Branch cyclic dextrins mate  can go really high on carb dosage with no stomach upset at all!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> Karbolyn/Vitargo or Branch cyclic dextrins mate  can go really high on carb dosage with no stomach upset at all!!


Yea like I used 100g carb for my intra on Sat. Dunno how much dextrose I'd need for that


----------



## Goodfella

sxbarnes said:


> Yea like I used 100g carb for my intra on Sat. Dunno how much dextrose I'd need for that


100g!!! Im on a poverty 30g intra :sad:

100g of dextrose intra and spewing everywhere :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> 100g!!! Im on a poverty 30g intra :sad:
> 
> 100g of dextrose intra and spewing everywhere :lol:


Haha you did well on it! 100g was probably too much but I still ate the cereal after.


----------



## Goodfella

sxbarnes said:


> Haha you did well on it! 100g was probably too much but I still ate the cereal after.


100g far too much you barely broke a sweat :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> 100g far too much you barely broke a sweat :lol:


Was the only one with a towel though


----------



## Goodfella

sxbarnes said:


> Was the only one with a towel though


Fair point me and @sean 162 are dirty b4stards


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> Fair point me and @sean 162 are dirty b4stards


And smelly


----------



## sean 162

Goodfella said:


> Fair point me and @sean 162 are dirty b4stards


But we train like Beasts!


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> But we train like Beasts!


Fcuking too right  Legs will be savage!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Karbolyn/Vitargo or Branch cyclic dextrins mate  can go really high on carb dosage with no stomach upset at all!!


I've got 5kg of dextrose to get through first lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I've got 5kg of dextrose to get through first lol


I've still got 5kg of maltodextrin :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I've still got 5kg of maltodextrin :lol:


PMSL that'll take you years to get through


----------



## TELBOR

Didn't post up my chest session lol

Anyway, nothing major but mega pumped!

Flat Bench - up to 100kg for 8

Cable Flys - high pulley - up to 53kg (so 26.5kg a cable)

Chest press machine - up to 70kg

All exercises were pyramid 15,12,10,8 then into drop sets

Really hit the spot and happy with the session. Doms already kicked in so Gonna be in bits tomorrow!

Arms tomorrow

Food wise today it's been oats, whey, chicken, spuds, rice cakes, PB

Now it's steak and spuds time 

Then a PB and whey shake before bed.


----------



## flinty90

Gaylord.. see you bumming in a new journal . When ypu gpnna come and train properly for a session bumlord xx mwah


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Gaylord.. see you bumming in a new journal . When ypu gpnna come and train properly for a session bumlord xx mwah


I don't train properly anymore


----------



## TELBOR

Arms ruined!

STUPID PUMP (watched Mike Rashid this morning lol)

All sets were supersets, 20 reps, 4/5 sets.

EZ Skull Crushers into EZ close grip curls

Reverse grip handle pull downs into rope curls

Close grip bench into preacher curls

Straight bar marathon - 1 rep pass to partner, 2 reps pass to partner, all the way up to 10 reps.

Rope pull downs into straight bar cable curls

Wrecked!!

2 scoops of assault, beta alanine made skin tingle and red as FÙCK! Not good lol

Post workout recharge 2:1, oats and whey.

Done!

Have a good one


----------



## Adz

2 scoops haha you will be ****ing that out your ass later :laugh:

Sounds an awesome session


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> 2 scoops haha you will be ****ing that out your ass later :laugh:
> 
> Sounds an awesome session


Lol already had an upset stomach  Bug going round work!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Two scoops


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:
 

> Two scoops


PMSL

I'll stick to 1 going forward


----------



## mal

rob2scoops.....got a ring too it lol.


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> rob2scoops.....got a ring too it lol.


Lol.

You well mate?


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> You well mate?


Yes mate feel great tbh,,been off for 10 weeks enjoying feeling

Norm,physically I look no different so don't mind dragging it out

For a couple more weeks,no libido though which sucks lol.

I've got different goals now for the next year,how are you,seems

Good in here anyway....


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Yes mate feel great tbh,,been off for 10 weeks enjoying feeling
> 
> Norm,physically I look no different so don't mind dragging it out
> 
> For a couple more weeks,no libido though which sucks lol.
> 
> I've got different goals now for the next year,how are you,seems
> 
> Good in here anyway....


10 weeks natty! Good effort mate, I did a year and a bit but then needed my fix lol

Haha, bang some Proviron in for the libido 

What are the goals? Please done say crossfit lol

All is well, 8 days into my cycle couple more weeks should be almost God like


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> 10 weeks natty! Good effort mate, I did a year and a bit but then needed my fix lol
> 
> Haha, bang some Proviron in for the libido
> 
> What are the goals? Please done say crossfit lol
> 
> All is well, 8 days into my cycle couple more weeks should be almost God like


you on the mast like,,,im going to get lighter now,ive lost a stone and want to stay there

now,make lean gains,just work on all weak areas from now on,strict diet,smash the carbs on leg/back

day with post slin,rest of week hi supps and low carb with just 3ish small high protein meals,il guage

everything with the tape,increase size of legs and keep gunz over 18...get waist tiny.

should be a piece of p1ss:lol: hopefully comp late next year somewhere..

light and tight baby!


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> you on the mast like,,,im going to get lighter now,ive lost a stone and want to stay there
> 
> now,make lean gains,just work on all weak areas from now on,strict diet,smash the carbs on leg/back
> 
> day with post slin,rest of week hi supps and low carb with just 3ish small high protein meals,il guage
> 
> everything with the tape,increase size of legs and keep gunz over 18...get waist tiny.
> 
> should be a piece of p1ss:lol: hopefully comp late next year somewhere..
> 
> light and tight baby!


Of course i have mast in there! Lol

Sounds like a great plan mate, I saw your post on the slin thread yesterday and it makes good sense.

Keep guns over 18"...... I need to get there first PMSL


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Of course i have mast in there! Lol
> 
> Sounds like a great plan mate, I saw your post on the slin thread yesterday and it makes good sense.
> 
> Keep guns over 18"...... I need to get there first PMSL


Just train bi and tri together end of the week and do 5iu pre and 8-10iu post

And youl put alot of size there,plus a small amount of bi and tri on back and chest day.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Of course i have mast in there! Lol
> 
> Sounds like a great plan mate, I saw your post on the slin thread yesterday and it makes good sense.
> 
> Keep guns over 18"...... I need to get there first PMSL


I have 20's at the moment,down from the 22's that were fatceps......but we are never happy,i now want 22" ripped,pmsl,we shall see how this Gh/rip blend/and other bits goes,on restricted cals,i reckon 20" ripped would be a hoot too..

Rob i thought you would have been there by now,you were going great Guns...... :thumbup1:

What the fook you messing about with?


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Just train bi and tri together end of the week and do 5iu pre and 8-10iu post
> 
> And youl put alot of size there,plus a small amount of bi and tri on back and chest day.


This week I planned on hitting them twice, but I'm having a rest day tomorrow now as u feel like shíte at the moment - dodgy bug going round work!!

I started slin 10iu pre workout last week, may split it to pre and post 



biglbs said:


> I have 20's at the moment,down from the 22's that were fatceps......but we are never happy,i now want 22" ripped,pmsl,we shall see how this Gh/rip blend/and other bits goes,on restricted cals,i reckon 20" ripped would be a hoot too..
> 
> Rob i thought you would have been there by now,you were going great Guns...... :thumbup1:
> 
> What the fook you messing about with?


20"...... You nob lol

What are the other bits Thomas?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> This week I planned on hitting them twice, but I'm having a rest day tomorrow now as u feel like shíte at the moment - dodgy bug going round work!!
> 
> I started slin 10iu pre workout last week, may split it to pre and post
> 
> 20"...... You nob lol
> 
> What are the other bits Thomas?


height 6'5"/weight 153k/Chest 59"/waist 41"/calf 19"/ thigh 31"/neck 20.5"/forearm 16.5"/cock huge....


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> height 6'5"/weight 153k/Chest 59"/waist 41"/calf 19"/ thigh 31"/neck 20.5"/forearm 16.5"/cock huge....


PMSL I meant other bits in the cycle!?

But thanks for confirming the man meat is of a substantial size lol


----------



## TELBOR

Feeling better today, must have sweated it out. Woke up middle of the night and thought I'd been swimming lol

Anyway, lots of vits today to flush out and I'll force some food down.

Back session tomorrow


----------



## Adz

Day off training today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ebola!!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Day off training today?


No biggie 



Ginger Ben said:


> Ebola!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No biggie
> 
> View attachment 159565


Pmsl. Saw that on Facebook. Daily mail could do with reading it instead of trying to scare everybody. Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. Saw that on Facebook. Daily mail could do with reading it instead of trying to scare everybody. Lol


Yes but it's in Spain now Benjamin, so don't eat paella or you're a dead man!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> PMSL I meant other bits in the cycle!?
> 
> But thanks for confirming the man meat is of a substantial size lol


I know buddy i thought i would tease you ,soppy cvnt that i am!

I am using 3 iu Gh 5 days per week

2 Methyl Mst on training days

50mg testogel--my TrT MEDS per day

2 weeks on Mtpm

then two weeks on Rip Blend

two off using only gel and proviron and repeat above,

i am at end of second week,

Working well already,

Gh i intend to stay on all 10 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I know buddy i thought i would tease you ,soppy cvnt that i am!
> 
> I am using 3 iu Gh 5 days per week
> 
> 2 Methyl Mst on training days
> 
> 50mg testogel--my TrT MEDS per day
> 
> 2 weeks on Mtpm
> 
> then two weeks on Rip Blend
> 
> two off using only gel and proviron and repeat above,
> 
> i am at end of second week,
> 
> Working well already,
> 
> Gh i intend to stay on all 10 weeks


Lovely jubbly mate!

Plenty going on there. What labs?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, feeling loads better now. Mrs isn't too clever though - passed something on haven't I 

Just done back, well pumped 

Bent over rows - up to 120kg

Close grip pulley rows - up to 83kg

Dead lift SS Shrugs - using trap bar - 10xdeads, 12xshrugs - 4 sets up to 140kg

Then a little blast on the biceps 

Veins creeping out more now, so gear is kicking in


----------



## Adz

Them deads then shrugs sound hard work!!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Them deads then shrugs sound hard work!!


They're perfect 

Enough to make you dizzy anyway lol


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, feeling loads better now. Mrs isn't too clever though - passed something on haven't I
> 
> Just done back, well pumped
> 
> Bent over rows - up to 120kg
> 
> Close grip pulley rows - up to 83kg
> 
> Dead lift SS Shrugs - using trap bar - 10xdeads, 12xshrugs - 4 sets up to 140kg
> 
> Then a little blast on the biceps
> 
> Veins creeping out more now, so gear is kicking in


how is your Mrs these day, is she better?


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> how is your Mrs these day, is she better?


Usual tbh mate, still 20+ pills a day lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yes but it's in Spain now Benjamin, so don't eat paella or you're a dead man!!


Had paella last week.....In b4 I die


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Had paella last week.....In b4 I die


I have it most weeks lol explains the lack of gains PMSL


----------



## Chelsea

@sean 162 must have only eaten Paella recently coz he's got it bad then :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, feeling loads better now. Mrs isn't too clever though - passed something on haven't I
> 
> Just done back, well pumped
> 
> Bent over rows - up to 120kg
> 
> Close grip pulley rows - up to 83kg
> 
> Dead lift SS Shrugs - using trap bar - 10xdeads, 12xshrugs - 4 sets up to 140kg
> 
> Then a little blast on the biceps
> 
> Veins creeping out more now, so gear is kicking in


Bigggg bent over row that mate 

Deads then shrugs must have been a huge back pump 

Good work buddy!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Bigggg bent over row that mate
> 
> Deads then shrugs must have been a huge back pump
> 
> Good work buddy!!


Pump was awesome mate, 100mg winny pre workout helps lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Pump was awesome mate, 100mg winny pre workout helps lol


Winny/oxy/dbol/slin pre workout imagine that pump :lol:

Saying that you probably don't have to imagine... Im sure you've done it you junkie


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Usual tbh mate, still 20+ pills a day lol


O dear


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Winny/oxy/dbol/slin pre workout imagine that pump :lol:
> 
> Saying that you probably don't have to imagine... Im sure you've done it you junkie


Well, I have dbol to hand and the slin lol

No Oxy's 

Would be great!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Well, I have dbol to hand and the slin lol
> 
> No Oxy's
> 
> Would be great!!


DO IT!!  Add some mtren in there aswell why not :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> DO IT!!  Add some mtren in there aswell why not :lol:


I've asked one of my sources - he's a right cùnt so I hope he reads this!

Asked for mtren lol

Tbh can't beat what bsi mtren+ was water based and pump was insane ! All the stuff nowadays is oil based so takes a good hour to kick in!


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> O dear


Rattles when she walks lol


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Rattles when she walks lol


 :lol: .....poor girl


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: .....poor girl


I know bless, she's a trooper mate!


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> I know bless, she's a trooper mate!


she sounds it mate


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lovely jubbly mate!
> 
> Plenty going on there. What labs?


All Rhom mate,safe to trust imo,it is clearing up my pec tear and rib pulls really good hank god...are you on much?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> All Rhom mate,safe to trust imo,it is clearing up my pec tear and rib pulls really good hank god...are you on much?


Only ever tried the rohm triple x tabs tbh. Very good though!

Test

Mast

EQ

Winny

That's me 

Oh and slin lol

I'll switch to dbol mid cycle. Cycle will only be 2 weeks in at the weekend, 14 more to go !


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Shoulder and a little triceps shortly.

Pills popped, pre workout done, slin in so off to get pumped.

Oh and it's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Shoulder and a little triceps shortly.
> 
> Pills popped, pre workout done, slin in so off to get pumped.
> 
> Oh and it's FRIDAY!!!


Off now for shoulders and arms myself now 

Then library to do assignments 

How're you finding the slin so far.....pumps kick in yet?


----------



## sean 162

Smash the granny now ur "assisted" my freind ! Time for pbs in a few weeks ?!?!?


----------



## biglbs

cc



R0BLET said:


> Only ever tried the rohm triple x tabs tbh. Very good though!
> 
> Test
> 
> Mast
> 
> EQ
> 
> Winny
> 
> That's me
> 
> Oh and slin lol
> 
> I'll switch to dbol mid cycle. Cycle will only be 2 weeks in at the weekend, 14 more to go !


You should be 'banging' by the end then,lovely jubley mate..


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Shoulder and a little triceps shortly.
> 
> Pills popped, pre workout done, slin in so off to get pumped.
> 
> Oh and it's FRIDAY!!!


You only got one shoulder mate? 

Have a great weekend Rob


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Off now for shoulders and arms myself now
> 
> Then library to do assignments
> 
> How're you finding the slin so far.....pumps kick in yet?


Have a good one mate!

Haha, needs must mate. It'll be worth it in the long run.

Yeah spot on mate, went with pre and post workout today.



sean 162 said:


> Smash the granny now ur "assisted" my freind ! Time for pbs in a few weeks ?!?!?


That's the plan mate, 2nd week done at new gym so couple more weeks finding feet and gear kicking in more I'll be pushing for PB's 



biglbs said:


> cc
> 
> You should be 'banging' by the end then,lovely jubley mate..





biglbs said:


> You only got one shoulder mate?
> 
> Have a great weekend Rob


Hope so mate!

Lol, Yep just the one shoulder 

You too buddy!!


----------



## TELBOR

Yea that's white bread.....



Rest day today. Have a good 'un!


----------



## Adz

Ive not had bread for like a month now!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Ive not had bread for like a month now!


Lol, can't beat white bread! Weekends are all about IIFYM


----------



## Another Excuse

R0BLET said:


> Yea that's white bread.....
> 
> View attachment 159725
> 
> 
> Rest day today. Have a good 'un!


Looks like my normal breakfast!


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Looks like my normal breakfast!


Tut tut tut!


----------



## TELBOR

Just done jabs, delts couldn't take much? What's that all about lol

Anyway all done for another week.

Feeling nicely pumped most of the day now, maybe that's the slin. Not sure, but I like it


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Just done jabs, delts couldn't take much? What's that all about lol
> 
> Anyway all done for another week.
> 
> Feeling nicely pumped most of the day now, maybe that's the slin. Not sure, but I like it


Love pinning delts, easiest spot imo and can take a good 3.5ml 

Taking slin on off days too yeah?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Love pinning delts, easiest spot imo and can take a good 3.5ml
> 
> Taking slin on off days too yeah?


Yeah dead easy aren't they. Just recently they struggle to take anything over 1ml!

Just the lantus each day mate, lower dose on rest days


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just done jabs, delts couldn't take much? What's that all about lol
> 
> Anyway all done for another week.
> 
> Feeling nicely pumped most of the day now, maybe that's the slin. Not sure, but I like it


Me nether mate. Last few jabs I did on cycle in delts I nearly snapped the fvcking tabs off the syringe I had to press so hard then it leaked out. Very odd


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Me nether mate. Last few jabs I did on cycle in delts I nearly snapped the fvcking tabs off the syringe I had to press so hard then it leaked out. Very odd


Weird isn't it! May have to go back to quads


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Weird isn't it! May have to go back to quads


I've just been a bit sick in my mouth at the thought of that 

Pecs can take a bit, glutes might be way forward but never quads lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've just been a bit sick in my mouth at the thought of that
> 
> Pecs can take a bit, glutes might be way forward but never quads lol


Lol, tbh glutes are piece of píss. 2.5ml in each cheek


----------



## mal

Ginger Ben said:


> Me nether mate. Last few jabs I did on cycle in delts I nearly snapped the fvcking tabs off the syringe I had to press so hard then it leaked out. Very odd


Sounds like your barrels might be sticking mate,rubber stopper reacting with

Oil,alpha used to fvck all my barrels up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

mal said:


> Sounds like your barrels might be sticking mate,rubber stopper reacting with
> 
> Oil,alpha used to fvck all my barrels up.


Yes could be actually mate. Had a new batch from exchange supplies and they are different brand to last lot. Gear is same so maybe rubber is different?


----------



## mal

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes could be actually mate. Had a new batch from exchange supplies and they are different brand to last lot. Gear is same so maybe rubber is different?


Always found the coloured

ones were better,other cheaper plain

Black and white ones would stick with some oils..

Needle exchanges give out good ones.


----------



## Ginger Ben

mal said:


> Always found the coloured
> 
> ones were better,other cheaper plain
> 
> Black and white ones would stick with some oils..
> 
> Needle exchanges give out good ones.


Could well be it then. I always get the cheapest ones going lol


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Lol, tbh glutes are piece of píss. 2.5ml in each cheek


Nice,I'm getting that test and mast in now,looking forward to it all kikin in!


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Nice,I'm getting that test and mast in now,looking forward to it all kikin in!


Haha! Good man! You've lasted long enough


----------



## TELBOR

Breakfast;

Egg



Egg and coconut oil



Egg, coconut oil and various organs



Pmsl that's the dog sorted 

I had oats and whey


----------



## biglbs

You nutter!

I had left over shish and Bounrville biccies,the secret of any good cut....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl that will make his guts rotten!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You nutter!
> 
> I had left over shish and Bounrville biccies,the secret of any good cut....


Lol. He has 500g of raw meat everyday, eats like a king 

Lovely mate, bournville biscuits are well known for sucking up fat lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl that will make his guts rotten!


Pmsl mate that's his diet, 1 egg a week, spoon of coconut oil each day and then raw meat/organs 

Loves it!


----------



## Adz

Admit it, you tasted it didnt you??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl mate that's his diet, 1 egg a week, spoon of coconut oil each day and then raw meat/organs
> 
> Loves it!


Jesus you soppy cvnt lol. What's wrong with dog biscuits??


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Admit it, you tasted it didnt you??


No thanks lol



 Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus you soppy cvnt lol. What's wrong with dog biscuits??


Raw food diet, read up on it lol. Lots of benefits for them


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No thanks lol
> 
> Raw food diet, read up on it lol. Lots of benefits for them


Hmm will do.

Doesn't it make their s1ht really nasty though lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm will do.
> 
> Doesn't it make their s1ht really nasty though lol.


It would the first week switching to it mate lol

1 poo a day from him now, no dog smell and they don't cast. Vet gave him some biscuits last week when he had his jabs and that night his àrse stunk pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Bit of food prep, nothing fancy lol

White rice, chicken in a Chinese curry sauce 



250g rice and 150g chicken each portion.

Chicken fajitas shortly once I've taken the little ladies home, was going to sneak a legs session in but I'll save myself for the week.


----------



## Dan94

Looks nice that mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Looks nice that mate :thumbup1:


Add the sauce to spice it up lol

Tbh I could go out all dirty bulk given I sit in the canteen eating my oats and whey and meat with spuds and rice but I don't lol

Full English on offer, each day has a theme day with stuff like burgers, Indian, foot long hot dogs, chicken burgers, roast dinner and fish and chips..... But i resist PMSL

All subsidised too, like £1.50 for a HUGE portion of chips with a cheese burger lol


----------



## Dan94

You must have a lot of will power/resistance mate, I'll give you that


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> You must have a lot of will power/resistance mate, I'll give you that


I have tbh mate. We had 4 buffet tables at work Friday for staff leaving and bdays, rammed with goodies!

I had some coke zero that I asked them to get lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I have tbh mate. We had 4 buffet tables at work Friday for staff leaving and bdays, rammed with goodies!
> 
> I had some coke zero that I asked them to get lol


Life's too short for that level of faggotry lol. Get it in you! Pmsl


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben, you gave massive delts, very noice. Roblet, I've git a dab canteen where I work too. It's all toooooo easy to start tucking in here and there.....I do though go up there and tuck into eggs and bacon on Friday mornings..yum...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ginger Ben, you gave massive delts, very noice. Roblet, I've git a dab canteen where I work too. It's all toooooo easy to start tucking in here and there.....I do though go up there and tuck into eggs and bacon on Friday mornings..yum...


Always said you were the most honest person on UKM flubs 

Very kind of you to say. Hope you're well


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Always said you were the most honest person on UKM [Redacted]
> 
> ll


Urrrmmm....did I....did I....say something humerous! They are your delts aren't they? Or did I miss something, which wouldn't surprise me, I'm a bit thick, lol...no point denying it....sorry if I said something divvy....  ...durrrp...


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Urrrmmm....did I....did I....say something humerous! They are your delts aren't they? Or did I miss something, which wouldn't surprise me, I'm a bit thick, lol...no point denying it....sorry if I said something divvy....  ...durrrp...


What ya like flubs 

Benjamin does have big gibger delts doesn't he!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest o'clock!

Switch to dbol this week so that's what's gone down my neck 

Pre workout shortly then on my merry way!

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Pretty pumped to say the least 

Tried a Mike Rashid style session, but not quite as brutal as his lol

Flat Bench - 10x2.5kg plates either side - 10 reps, partner drops a plate, 10 reps partner drops another plate and so on.

All the way to the bar and cracked out 20.

So 120 reps 

Cable Flys - 5 sets of 12

Seated chest press - 5 sets of 12

Then some tricep work.

STUPID PUMP!!

Video incase anyone hasn't seen it, he goes back up from bar to 10 plates - he is a machine though lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Pretty pumped to say the least
> 
> Tried a Mike Rashid style session, but not quite as brutal as his lol
> 
> Flat Bench - 10x2.5kg plates either side - 10 reps, partner drops a plate, 10 reps partner drops another plate and so on.
> 
> All the way to the bar and cracked out 20.
> 
> So 120 reps
> 
> Cable Flys - 5 sets of 12
> 
> Seated chest press - 5 sets of 12
> 
> Then some tricep work.
> 
> STUPID PUMP!!
> 
> Video incase anyone hasn't seen it, he goes back up from bar to 10 plates - he is a machine though lol


Sounds brutal mate 

Mike Rashid Back workout looks savage as well if you've seen it.... I have and thought fcuk that :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Sounds brutal mate
> 
> Mike Rashid Back workout looks savage as well if you've seen it.... I have and thought fcuk that :lol:


Was lovely mate! Nice blue map running across my chest when I got home lol

He's a machine isn't he, like what he does and isn't in your face about it either.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Was lovely mate! Nice blue map running across my chest when I got home lol
> 
> He's a machine isn't he, like what he does and isn't in your face about it either.


Yeah prefer him to CT for that reason... Have to mute all CT videos lol.


----------



## Adz

Never watched any of his vids apart from the deadlift one, he doesn't hold back


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Yeah prefer him to CT for that reason... Have to mute all CT videos lol.


lol CT is funny as fùck though!



Adz said:


> Never watched any of his vids apart from the deadlift one, he doesn't hold back


Defo doesn't hold back, no half àrsed sessions


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> lol CT is funny as fùck though!


The hulk smash video is pretty fcuking hilarious I'll admit


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> The hulk smash video is pretty fcuking hilarious I'll admit


Yeah he's mental in that! Think he's on speed tbh


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> Defo doesn't hold back, no half àrsed sessions


Like a black version of me


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yeah he's mental in that! Think he's on speed tbh


Can't be mtren he's natty :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah he's mental in that! Think he's on speed tbh


And they are all natty too. Very impressive.


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Like a black version of me


That's what I thought :whistling:



Goodfella said:


> Can't be mtren he's natty :lol:


Oh yeah, forgot that. All that Tribulus 



Ginger Ben said:


> And they are all natty too. Very impressive.


Extremely, dem dere black genetics!!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Pretty pumped to say the least
> 
> Tried a Mike Rashid style session, but not quite as brutal as his lol
> 
> Flat Bench - 10x2.5kg plates either side - 10 reps, partner drops a plate, 10 reps partner drops another plate and so on.
> 
> All the way to the bar and cracked out 20.
> 
> So 120 reps
> 
> Cable Flys - 5 sets of 12
> 
> Seated chest press - 5 sets of 12
> 
> Then some tricep work.
> 
> STUPID PUMP!!
> 
> Video incase anyone hasn't seen it, he goes back up from bar to 10 plates - he is a machine though lol


How short are your workouts mate?

Do you just go for the pump as such, I always found it better esp on cycle to try and shift as heavy as possible. But if its working for you, crack on.......just couldn't do that myself haha


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> How short are your workouts mate?
> 
> Do you just go for the pump as such, I always found it better esp on cycle to try and shift as heavy as possible. But if its working for you, crack on.......just couldn't do that myself haha


That was 45 mins mate, like to mix it up.

Usually it's pyramid style 15,12,10,8,6 on compounds like flat bench


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> That was 45 mins mate, like to mix it up.
> 
> Usually it's pyramid style 15,12,10,8,6 on compounds like flat bench


I should prob take a leaf out of your book, mime take a good 90mins then have to rush for uni haha

Sat in the library now munching 150g cereal, (mix of lion bar, coco pops, and toffe crisp - simply awesome btw) with a shake poured over...........some random girl beside me just told me it looks like heaven and how the hell i'm not fat......good start to the day


----------



## Goodfella

Galaxy said:


> I should prob take a leaf out of your book, mime take a good 90mins then have to rush for uni haha
> 
> Sat in the library now munching 150g cereal, (mix of lion bar, coco pops, and toffe crisp - simply awesome btw) with a shake poured over...........some random girl beside me just told me it looks like heaven and how the hell i'm not fat......good start to the day


Swap coco pops for Krave (ignore fat macros lol) and that would be heaven


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> I should prob take a leaf out of your book, mime take a good 90mins then have to rush for uni haha
> 
> Sat in the library now munching 150g cereal, (mix of lion bar, coco pops, and toffe crisp - simply awesome btw) with a shake poured over...........some random girl beside me just told me it looks like heaven and how the hell i'm not fat......good start to the day


Sounds amazing!!

90 mins..... Wtf you doing lol

I hope you've banged her by now......


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Sounds amazing!!
> 
> 90 mins..... Wtf you doing lol
> 
> I hope you've banged her by now......


Getting massive, that what lol

Did shoulders and arms, did **** away some time talking to my brother thou!!

Did mate, banged her over the head and told her "to stay the fvck away from my cereal" haha


----------



## Dan94

Galaxy said:


> Getting massive, that what lol
> 
> Did shoulders and arms, did **** away some time talking to my brother thou!!
> 
> Did mate, banged her over the head and told her "to stay the fvck away from my cereal" haha


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Getting massive, that what lol
> 
> Did shoulders and arms, did **** away some time talking to my brother thou!!
> 
> Did mate, banged her over the head and told her "to stay the fvck away from my cereal" haha


Tut tut tut, see I just ignore my partner if he starts chatting - rude I know, but it slows shít down! PMSL

Good man, hope you stole her handbag after lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Tut tut tut, see I just ignore my partner if he starts chatting - rude I know, but it slows shít down! PMSL
> 
> Good man, hope you stole her handbag after lol


Actually wasn't training with him as he was just starting when I was finishing up lol.

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Actually wasn't training with him as he was just starting when I was finishing up lol.
> 
> Lol


That's even worse lol

What's coursing your veins at the moment young man?


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> That's even worse lol
> 
> What's coursing your veins at the moment young man?


Haha I know!!

MT2 :thumbup1:

Staying off for another few weeks at the very least, well..... realistically till I crack lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tut tut tut, see I just ignore my partner if he starts chatting - rude I know, but it slows shít down! PMSL
> 
> Good man, hope you stole her handbag after lol


What's the deal with fast sessions? I'm a good 90 mins most days to be honest. Can't get it done any faster


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Haha I know!!
> 
> MT2 :thumbup1:
> 
> Staying off for another few weeks at the very least, well..... realistically till I crack lol


Next week then 



Ginger Ben said:


> What's the deal with fast sessions? I'm a good 90 mins most days to be honest. Can't get it done any faster


Always been like it tbh mate. 1 hour tops.

Always trained before work so timing has been a element to things, used to it tbh.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!!

Chest is in bits from yesterday, can't grumble at that 

Hit arms this morning, good session and enjoy it.

Guns looked at least 11" when pumped PMSL

Anyway the session;

Straight bar curls - 20,15,12,10 into dropset to failure for 2 sets

Straight bar Pushdowns superset Rope Pulldowns - as above on reps and sets

Incline bench DB curls - 4 sets 15 (nice controlled negs to stretch out!)

Standing hammer curls - 3 sets of 15

Standing french press superset close grip EZ bar - 4 sets of 15 on each

Then finished on cable curls and v bar push downs

That'll do!


----------



## Adz

Nice one, good mix of stuff there


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags!!
> 
> Chest is in bits from yesterday, can't grumble at that
> 
> Hit arms this morning, good session and enjoy it.
> 
> Guns looked at least 11" when pumped PMSL
> 
> Anyway the session;
> 
> Straight bar curls - 20,15,12,10 into dropset to failure for 2 sets
> 
> Straight bar Pushdowns superset Rope Pulldowns - as above on reps and sets
> 
> Incline bench DB curls - 4 sets 15 (nice controlled negs to stretch out!)
> 
> Standing hammer curls - 3 sets of 15
> 
> Standing french press superset close grip EZ bar - 4 sets of 15 on each
> 
> Then finished on cable curls and v bar push downs
> 
> That'll do!


No love for preacher variation?? Find them great for a big dirty squeeze 

The stretch from incline db curls is digusting :lol: proper underrated exercise IMO


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> No love for preacher variation?? Find them great for a big dirty squeeze
> 
> The stretch from incline db curls is digusting :lol: proper underrated exercise IMO


Preacher will have some love Thursday mate 

I agree, horrible but feels awesome at the same time lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Preacher will have some love Thursday mate
> 
> I agree, horrible but feels awesome at the same time lol


Good man!

Time to them pipes growing!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Good man!
> 
> Time to them pipes growing!


Pipe cleaners lol

They are growing tbh, just want to hit 18" with them


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Pipe cleaners lol
> 
> They are growing tbh, just want to hit 18" with them


Mate I can't talk my arms are sh1t. Don't dare measure them.. Doubt they are 16 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Mate I can't talk my arms are sh1t. Don't dare measure them.. Doubt they are 16 :lol:


Lol

Well mine were 16.5" pre cycle, cold.

So yours are much bigger !!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Well mine were 16.5" pre cycle, cold.
> 
> So yours are much bigger !!!


I think this is the only way I'll ever get over 17 inches........


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I think this is the only way I'll ever get over 17 inches........
> 
> View attachment 159939


PMSL wtf is that shít!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> PMSL wtf is that shít!


Bostin Lloyd's own synthol line..... Not even kidding :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Bostin Lloyd's own synthol line..... Not even kidding :lol:


Stfu?!

He's a mong isn't he. Bet he does G4P for all his gear lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Stfu?!
> 
> He's a mong isn't he. Bet he does G4P for all his gear lol


www.bigdaddyb.com/store/

Wouldn't surprise me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> www.bigdaddyb.com/store/
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me lol


Oh dear lol

3CC merchandise


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear lol
> 
> 3CC merchandise
> 
> View attachment 159943


Eat Clen Tren Hard top too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Eat Clen Tren Hard top too :lol:


It's a good philosophy


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear lol
> 
> 3CC merchandise
> 
> View attachment 159943


Lookin good Rob! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Lookin good Rob! :thumbup1:


PMSL thanks mate :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Back and traps done.

Deads - up to 180kg

Lat pull downs - up to 83kg

Close grip pulley rows - up to 90kg

Trap bar shrugs - burn out at 110kg

Felt sick towards the end, job do me thinks lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Shoulders shortly. Due to still having awesome DOMs from Monday's flat bench fun I'm going to try it on seated press with a smiths machine 

Wish me luck!!

Last night I woke up drenched, I'll take that as gear is good lol

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders are blitzed!

DB Lateral / Front raises to warm up - [email protected]

Seated Smith Press - 120 reps, starting at 70kg down to the bar

Back on to DB Laterals - 3 sets then a drop set

Face pulls - 4 sets of 12-15

Little bit of tris to wrap up.

Happy with that!

Pump was crippling


----------



## Adz

That's some reps on seated press!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> That's some reps on seated press!


Haha, did same on Monday for bench. It's a killer mate!

120 reps in just over 5 mins lol


----------



## Goodfella

Can relate to the sweating mate.... sleeping on towels FFS :lol: havent added the NPP yet and that does me over big time!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Can relate to the sweating mate.... sleeping on towels FFS :lol: havent added the NPP yet and that does me over big time!!


Dirty bàstards aren't we lol

Mrs said I slapped myself in my sleep last night PMSL


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear lol
> 
> 3CC merchandise
> 
> View attachment 159943


Might get the tshirt :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Might get the tshirt :lol:


Do it!!

And some Synthol lol


----------



## TELBOR

Friday bitches!!

Gonna smash some arms again now and that's me done for the week


----------



## TELBOR

Ended up being just a bicep session lol

EZ Bar Preacher curls - slow negs - 20kg a side

Hammer Grip Bar curls - 15kg a side

Straight bar curls - 15kg a side

EZ Bar wide grip curls - 50kg

DB Hammer curls to wrap up



Have a good one


----------



## Adz

Gotta pump them bi's


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Gotta pump them bi's


Yup!

Pooped this week from training, back is in bits from deads and shoulders are tight as fùck.

Ready for the weekend!!


----------



## 25434

Sooooooooo......saying this in a really hardly heard voice with a bag over my head........breathe breathe.......

We're they pretend shoulders or real ones please?.............runs quickly like the wind over the Sahara.....wooooshhhhh......


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Sooooooooo......saying this in a really hardly heard voice with a bag over my head........breathe breathe.......
> 
> We're they pretend shoulders or real ones please?.............runs quickly like the wind over the Sahara.....wooooshhhhh......


PMSL you're nuts


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> PMSL you're nuts


But.....but...you.....you....still luv me right? :tongue:

Soweretheyreal? Gulp....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> But.....but...you.....you....still luv me right? :tongue:
> 
> Soweretheyreal? Gulp....


Of course I do 

Damn right they're feel, they ain't stick on Delts PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Of course I do
> 
> Damn right they're feel, they ain't stick on Delts PMSL


If they are stick on id take them back and get a size bigger


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If they are stick on id take them back and get a size bigger


Is that code for add tren?


----------



## Kennyken

Evening Chaps !


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Evening Chaps !


Kenneth! Long time no posts.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Haha, did same on Monday for bench. It's a killer mate!
> 
> 120 reps in just over 5 mins lol


I love doing high reps to burn off a muscle at end of a session. Like yesterday I finished with 100 reps bent over rows but just with 50kg and the pump was brutal! Will be doing same today with delts and probably a 100 rep set on triceps as well!

You enjoying training at moment? And more importantly how's the dog? Soon to be my dog


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I love doing high reps to burn off a muscle at end of a session. Like yesterday I finished with 100 reps bent over rows but just with 50kg and the pump was brutal! Will be doing same today with delts and probably a 100 rep set on triceps as well!
> 
> You enjoying training at moment? And more importantly how's the dog? Soon to be my dog


Makes a nice change mate, burn and pump is awesome!

Sneaked a little push session in this morning, training is going well and I've got plenty of drive to go each day! But I'll rest tomorrow 

Haha! He's awesome mate. Took him to the local vets this morning for a puppy thing they do, he bullied all the others that went so they ended the session early :lol:

Hope you've had a good one with Sam


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all,

Busy weekend and a little behind on jabs PMSL

Mast and EQ needs to go in!

Food all prepped for the week, not a bad day eating today. Lots of chicken consumed anyway 

Acid daily from the orals!

Anyway, onward and upwards.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Jabs all done and snook a little Mtren in too lol

Anyway, chest Monday bitches!

Decline bench - 120kg for 5 (PB for the year)

Cable Flys High Pulley - 4 sets, 15,12,10,8

Cable Flys Low Pulley - 3 sets of 10

Dips - BW till failure

Then a little tricep work.

Now it's chicken and rice time 

Have a good one


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Jabs all done and snook a little Mtren in too lol
> 
> Anyway, chest Monday bitches!
> 
> Decline bench - 120kg for 5 (PB for the year)
> 
> Cable Flys High Pulley - 4 sets, 15,12,10,8
> 
> Cable Flys Low Pulley - 3 sets of 10
> 
> Dips - BW till failure
> 
> Then a little tricep work.
> 
> Now it's chicken and rice time
> 
> Have a good one


Love abit of Decline Bench fresh first up.... always shift most weight :lol:


----------



## Adz

I hate decline bench cos I always struggle to lift it off the start bars when in my own haha


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Love abit of Decline Bench fresh first up.... always shift most weight :lol:


Nice start to the week. My bench sucks over DB's but need to start lifting some decent numbers on it!



Adz said:


> I hate decline bench cos I always struggle to lift it off the start bars when in my own haha


Lol, you a short árse like me ?!


----------



## Adz

Yea I'm just a little un, best way, look wider


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Nice start to the week. My bench sucks over DB's but need to start lifting some decent numbers on it!


Thought I was decent on DB's until I trained with that cnut @sean 162 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Yea I'm just a little un, best way, look wider


Haha, same 



Goodfella said:


> Thought I was decent on DB's until I trained with that cnut @sean 162 :lol:


He doesn't count, I heard he takes Creatine......


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha, same
> 
> He doesn't count, I heard he takes Creatine......


That's just his base mate..... cycles DAA and tribulus aswell :lol:


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Haha, same
> 
> He doesn't count, I heard he takes Creatine......


Its true  Decline has just been put into my routine. Very excited...

Good work Rob!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> That's just his base mate..... cycles DAA and tribulus aswell :lol:


I see, one of those fake natty's!!



sean 162 said:


> Its true :thumb ecline has just been put into my routine. Very excited...
> 
> Good work Rob!


So you'll be press 200kg lol

Cheers


----------



## sxbarnes

sean 162 said:


> Its true :thumb ecline has just been put into my routine. Very excited...
> 
> Good work Rob!


That 200kg decline coming up!

EDIT: Me and Rob thinking the same...


----------



## sean 162

Hey i ent here to hijack Robs thread. Im on 6-8 reps so maybe only 180 

Lets get bk to Rob. I have my own journal.... Thats died


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Hey i ent here to hijack Robs thread. Im on 6-8 reps so maybe only 180
> 
> Lets get bk to Rob. I have my own journal.... Thats died


Strength still going up?


----------



## sean 162

Hell no i took a week off as im run into the ground. Few injuries too. And just hit cruise . So dramatic drop in test . Hopefully get bk in gym by weds

Plateued about 3 weeks ago with upper body. Lower was stil responding well. But new routine and lil leas brutal on the body and cns


----------



## sxbarnes

Talking of hijacking ... Wheres @jui3edup ?


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Hell no i took a week off as im run into the ground. Few injuries too. And just hit cruise . So dramatic drop in test . Hopefully get bk in gym by weds
> 
> Plateued about 3 weeks ago with upper body. Lower was stil responding well. But new routine and lil leas brutal on the body and cns


Soon catches up with you doesn't it!

Easy to over train and this time of year with you soon become more tired etc



sxbarnes said:


> Talking of hijacking ... Wheres @jui3edup ?


PMSL that's a good point!


----------



## biglbs

Someone mention bench?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Someone mention bench?


Píss off with your stupid lifts lol


----------



## biglbs

Sorry Darling... :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

Half àssed back session done, couldn't get out of bed lol

Got up at 5.25 though. No pre workout, just a coffee and an Intra shake.

Close Grip cable rows - up to 83kg

T-Bar Rows - up to 80kg into a drop set

Lat Pull Downs - up to 83kg

Trap bar shrugs - only up to 110kg

Really didn't feel it today!

Then some bicep work to wrap up, couldn't even get pumped PMSL

I'll write that one off.

Just eating 250g rice, 150g chicken.

Rice cake and PB through the day and whey.

Rice and chicken at lunch and same again at dinner tonight.

Around 750g of rice through the day, 150g of high GI intra and post plus rice cakes so near on 1kg, so over 400g carbs will be done.

That's a normal day, not weighing in this week. I'll wait till next week after 4th jab on Sunday/Monday.

Another 13 weeks to go yet


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Half àssed back session done, couldn't get out of bed lol
> 
> Got up at 5.25 though. No pre workout, just a coffee and an Intra shake.
> 
> Close Grip cable rows - up to 83kg
> 
> T-Bar Rows - up to 80kg into a drop set
> 
> Lat Pull Downs - up to 83kg
> 
> Trap bar shrugs - only up to 110kg
> 
> Really didn't feel it today!
> 
> Then some bicep work to wrap up, couldn't even get pumped PMSL
> 
> I'll write that one off.
> 
> Just eating 250g rice, 150g chicken.
> 
> Rice cake and PB through the day and whey.
> 
> Rice and chicken at lunch and same again at dinner tonight.
> 
> Around 750g of rice through the day, 150g of high GI intra and post plus rice cakes so near on 1kg, so over 400g carbs will be done.
> 
> That's a normal day, not weighing in this week. I'll wait till next week after 4th jab on Sunday/Monday.
> 
> Another 13 weeks to go yet


How come so much rice? Is that just for ease or do you not like things like sweet tatties or other grains?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> How come so much rice? Is that just for ease or do you not like things like sweet tatties or other grains?


I mix it up tbh mate, one week rice, next potato. Odd bit of pasta thrown in too.

I'll eat anything tbh mate


----------



## Adz

Any workout is better than none mate, still a load more than the people led in bed have done!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I mix it up tbh mate, one week rice, next potato. Odd bit of pasta thrown in too.
> 
> I'll eat anything tbh mate


Same here. I like a variety to my good. Usually oats in morning and then for work I'll have next 2 meals the same and prepped night before as easier. Than evening meal will be a different carb source


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Any workout is better than none mate, still a load more than the people led in bed have done!


Very true mate, traps and back are tightening up so can't grumble 



liam0810 said:


> Same here. I like a variety to my good. Usually oats in morning and then for work I'll have next 2 meals the same and prepped night before as easier. Than evening meal will be a different carb source


Yeah I have oats most days tbh. Post workout with whey and dextrose 

I try to prep 5 days worth on a Sunday evening, saves rushing around night before etc


----------



## TELBOR

Mid week Arm blast done!

Floor EZ bar skull crushers - 4 sets, 20,15,12,10

Straight bar preacher curls - 4 sets, 20,15,12,10

Straight bar push downs - as above

Rope cable curls - as above

V bar Pushdowns SS single arm Pulldowns - as above

Done, lovely pump and happy with the session.

Have a good one!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Mid week Arm blast done!
> 
> Floor EZ bar skull crushers - 4 sets, 20,15,12,10
> 
> Straight bar preacher curls - 4 sets, 20,15,12,10
> 
> Straight bar push downs - as above
> 
> Rope cable curls - as above
> 
> V bar Pushdowns SS single arm Pulldowns - as above
> 
> Done, lovely pump and happy with the session.
> 
> Have a good one!


Floor as in dead stop skulls?? Love them!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Floor as in dead stop skulls?? Love them!!!


Certainly was mate, good aren't they


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Certainly was mate, good aren't they


Quality mate. Did at end of giant set last week and burn/pump was unreal!!!

Can shift some good numbers fresh on them too. Great compound for my sh1tty triceps lol


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Quality mate. Did at end of giant set last week and burn/pump was unreal!!!
> 
> Can shift some good numbers fresh on them too. Great compound for my sh1tty triceps lol


If you have shítty triceps then I have noodle arms lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> If you have shítty triceps then I have noodle arms lol


You have noodles, I have spaghetti :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> You have noodles, I have spaghetti :lol:


Thanks!!!

I'll have 20" arms one day..... Laced with Synthol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I'll have 20" arms one day..... Laced with Synthol


You ever pinned your arms?? Gear I mean lol


----------



## sean 162

Bit late on the wagon but love dead stop skulls. I also am in the noodle arm club.

:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> You ever pinned your arms?? Gear I mean lol


Yeah. Tris can take 2ml mate lol



sean 162 said:


> Bit late on the wagon but love dead stop skulls. I also am in the noodle arm club.
> 
> :beer:


Go fùck yourself lol

You ain't got noodle arms!!


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Yeah. Tris can take 2ml mate lol
> 
> Go fùck yourself lol
> 
> You ain't got noodle arms!!


I have they barely reach 17 inch!


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> I have they barely reach 17 inch!


Ain't even gona tell you what mine measure now :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yeah. Tris can take 2ml mate


Any site growth from it?? Better pump etc??


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> I have they barely reach 17 inch!


From the floor......

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Any site growth from it?? Better pump etc??


Nah, little swelling for a couple of days. Usually do triceps every other week.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Nah, little swelling for a couple of days. Usually do triceps every other week.


Fcuk it might open them up with a ml!!!


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> From the floor......
> 
> Lol


Fair point


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Fcuk it might open them up with a ml!!!


Dead easy mate, 1" orange or a slin pin


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Dead easy mate, 1" orange or a slin pin


Was thinking 5/8ths Orange like I do on my pec and delts


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Was thinking 5/8ths Orange like I do on my pec and delts


Those are fine too 

Biceps are fine with them as well


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Those are fine too
> 
> Biceps are fine with them as well


Biceps sound brutal :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Biceps sound brutal :lol:


MTFU !! Lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> MTFU !! Lol


You'll be saying pin calves next!!! Haha


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> You'll be saying pin calves next!!! Haha


No thanks you sicko!!


----------



## TELBOR

Pooch update pic, post greek yog lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pooch update pic, post greek yog lol
> 
> View attachment 160473


Awww, sooooo cute! I was going to ask for pooch pics. Hope you have his halloween costume all ready!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Awww, sooooo cute! I was going to ask for pooch pics. Hope you have his halloween costume all ready!


Lol, no costumes!

He's having a mad 5 mins at the moment before at the moment scratching the Mrs to bits


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh, he might just be getting into the halloween spirit of things, or maybe a little miffed due to him not getting a halloween outfit!
> 
> View attachment 160474
> 
> 
> He so needs something like this. :thumb:


Lol!

Doesn't that dog looks soooooo happy


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


>


No scratching with this outfit! :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz

That walrus dog hybrid, amazing :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


PMSL that's a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders done!

Warm up - Cable front and lateral raises

Seated DB Press - up to 30kg

Standing DB Lateral raises - up to 15kg into a drop set

Face pulls - up to 50kg

Shoulder press machine - up to 80kg into drop set

Upright rows to burn out

No training partner, happy with session. Looked HUGE (for me) mid session.

Mtren pre workout helps lol

And 100mg winny...... And a little slin..... Oh and a pre workout 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders done!
> 
> Warm up - Cable front and lateral raises
> 
> Seated DB Press - up to 30kg
> 
> Standing DB Lateral raises - up to 15kg into a drop set
> 
> Face pulls - up to 50kg
> 
> Shoulder press machine - up to 80kg into drop set
> 
> Upright rows to burn out
> 
> No training partner, happy with session. Looked HUGE (for me) mid session.
> 
> Mtren pre workout helps lol
> 
> And 100mg winny...... And a little slin..... Oh and a pre workout
> 
> Have a good one!!


Fcuking junkie :lol: no wonder you looked huge


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Fcuking junkie :lol: no wonder you looked huge


Only briefly mate lol


----------



## sxbarnes




----------



## Adz

Big workout, have a good day


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Big workout, have a good day


Cheers mate!

You too


----------



## sean 162

30 kg dbs . Come on Rob !


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> 30 kg dbs . Come on Rob !


Lol I was alone and don't enjoy swinging them up!

40's next week


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Lol I was alone and i enjoy swinging
> 
> 40's next week


Fairplay. Each to their own.

Good and so you shuld . Gta work dem shoulders to get dem Gainzz


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Fairplay. Each to their own.
> 
> Good and so you shuld . Gta work dem shoulders to get dem Gainzz


Shoulders over power chest at the moment 

And arms lol

Gotta bring those fùckers inline first!!


----------



## sean 162

I hear u on that one buddy. I didnt actually train my front delts directly for 6 months before prep. But luckily for me will managed to work it all so there coming up reasonably even


----------



## Goodfella

Someone mentioned delts


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> I hear u on that one buddy. I didnt actually train my front delts directly for 6 months before prep. But luckily for me will managed to work it all so there coming up reasonably even


Blame gear lol

Delts love the stuff!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Someone mentioned cùnts


Yeah :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yeah :whistling:


Cnuts with delts that overpower everything :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Cnuts with delts that overpower everything :lol:


Yeah but you are just a freak!!

How much tren have you done lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yeah but you are just a freak!!
> 
> How much tren have you done lol


Never been called a freak before... Think I like it 

Like 4 weeks this summer.. 3ml of Tren ace!

Hopefully soon a lot more


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Never been called a freak before... Think I like it
> 
> Like 4 weeks this summer.. 3ml of Tren ace!
> 
> Hopefully soon a lot more


3ml over 4 weeks...... 

My first dabble with ace was this time last year, was awesome and that was only 200mg a week lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> 3ml over 4 weeks......
> 
> My first dabble with ace was this time last year, was awesome and that was only 200mg a week lol


No a week you tit!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> No a week you tit!!!!


Lol I know you slag


----------



## TELBOR

Friday bitches!!

And today will have a few cheats foods in it lol woman at work who trains and stuff it's her bday so she's gonna have a blow out and I'll join her 

Anyway, gym time! Doing legs tomorrow with a mate so this is a do as I please session.

Have a good one!


----------



## Adz

Don't overdo it on the food mate!! Only jealous haha


----------



## Goodfella

Smash the food mate!!! Get some pics too


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Don't overdo it on the food mate!! Only jealous haha


Lol I'll still take my planned meals but dip into the goodies


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Smash the food mate!!! Get some pics too


I'll see what I can do


----------



## TELBOR

So a mix session, but good!

EZ Bar Cable Push Downs - up to 139kg (stack)

Incline bench - up to 100kg

Smiths shoulder press - only up to 40kg 4 sets of 20 reps for zee pump!

Rope curls SS with hammer bar curls - 4 sets of 15 on each

Overhead rope extensions SS straight bar Pushdowns - 4 sets of 20

That'll do!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> So a mix session, but good!
> 
> EZ Bar Cable Push Downs - up to 139kg (stack)
> 
> Incline bench - up to 100kg
> 
> Smiths shoulder press - only up to 40kg 4 sets of 20 reps for zee pump!
> 
> Rope curls SS with hammer bar curls - 4 sets of 15 on each
> 
> Overhead rope extensions SS straight bar Pushdowns - 4 sets of 20
> 
> That'll do!


Strong pressing after pushdowns mate :thumb:

No doubt be the mtren :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Strong pressing after pushdowns mate :thumb:
> 
> No doubt be the mtren :lol:


I'm natty


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I'm natty


All dat beta alanine :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> All dat beta alanine :whistling:


Or 2500mcg of mtren


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Or 2500mcg of mtren


Or 10g glutamine don't forget that!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Or 10g glutamine don't forget that!!!!


And the 10g of Creatine!!

That's where all my strength comes from oh and last nights paella


----------



## Ginger Ben

How can you press down nearly twice your body weight? Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How can you press down nearly twice your body weight? Pmsl


Because I'm a beast!!

And it's 50kg on top of my body weight you cùnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Because I'm a beast!!
> 
> And it's 50kg on top of my body weight you cùnt


Oh that explains it....


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Smash the food mate!!! Get some pics too




How's that?!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 160541
> 
> 
> How's that?!


What flavours lol? I've had the usn cookies and cream bar and it was lush!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> What flavours lol? I've had the usn cookies and cream bar and it was lush!!!!


Yeah those ones are amazing!

Yoghurt, almond and chocolate

Almond and chocolate

Lemon meringue


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies, food prep done.



That's 1.6kg chicken and 1.6kg of rice.

So that's 8 meals at 200g chicken and 200g rice in each.

Which is basically my 9am at work and my lunch at work. Evening meal cooked fresh 

Going to go back to carbs upon waking too, that'll be rice flour and whey.

5am - rice flour and whey

6am - pre workout with WMS

Intra shake with aminos and WMS

Post shake - recharge 2:1

9am - rice and chicken

10.30am - rice cakes and PB or a protein bar

12.30pm - rice and chicken

2.30pm - rice cake and PB or nuts

4pm - oats and whey or PB and whey

6.30pm - meat, veg and carb source

8.30pm - something with whey lol

That's a typical day plus multivitamins, other bits and orals. A good 6l of water each day too.

Chest tomorrow, may do the mike rashid style again as it really screwed me over lol

We'll see.


----------



## BettySwallocks

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies, food prep done.
> 
> View attachment 160667
> 
> 
> That's 1.6kg chicken and 1.6kg of rice.
> 
> So that's 8 meals at 200g chicken and 200g rice in each.
> 
> Which is basically my 9am at work and my lunch at work. Evening meal cooked fresh
> 
> Going to go back to carbs upon waking too, that'll be rice flour and whey.
> 
> 5am - rice flour and whey
> 
> 6am - pre workout with WMS
> 
> Intra shake with aminos and WMS
> 
> Post shake - recharge 2:1
> 
> 9am - rice and chicken
> 
> 10.30am - rice cakes and PB or a protein bar
> 
> 12.30pm - rice and chicken
> 
> 2.30pm - rice cake and PB or nuts
> 
> 4pm - oats and whey or PB and whey
> 
> 6.30pm - meat, veg and carb source
> 
> 8.30pm - something with whey lol
> 
> That's a typical day plus multivitamins, other bits and orals. A good 6l of water each day too.
> 
> Chest tomorrow, may do the mike rashid style again as it really screwed me over lol
> 
> We'll see.


phwooaar that's some chicken.

regarding the rice flour though, is it safe to eat uncooked? I was researching it a while ago and i'm sure I came to the conclusion it was a big no-no


----------



## Ginger Ben

God that sounds boring


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies, food prep done.
> 
> View attachment 160667
> 
> 
> That's 1.6kg chicken and 1.6kg of rice.
> 
> So that's 8 meals at 200g chicken and 200g rice in each.
> 
> Which is basically my 9am at work and my lunch at work. Evening meal cooked fresh
> 
> Going to go back to carbs upon waking too, that'll be rice flour and whey.
> 
> 5am - rice flour and whey
> 
> 6am - pre workout with WMS
> 
> Intra shake with aminos and WMS
> 
> Post shake - recharge 2:1
> 
> 9am - rice and chicken
> 
> 10.30am - rice cakes and PB or a protein bar
> 
> 12.30pm - rice and chicken
> 
> 2.30pm - rice cake and PB or nuts
> 
> 4pm - oats and whey or PB and whey
> 
> 6.30pm - meat, veg and carb source
> 
> 8.30pm - something with whey lol
> 
> That's a typical day plus multivitamins, other bits and orals. A good 6l of water each day too.
> 
> Chest tomorrow, may do the mike rashid style again as it really screwed me over lol
> 
> We'll see.


Solid diet there bro,stick bcaas in your drinking water too,makes a big difference.


----------



## TELBOR

BettySwallocks said:


> phwooaar that's some chicken.
> 
> regarding the rice flour though, is it safe to eat uncooked? I was researching it a while ago and i'm sure I came to the conclusion it was a big no-no


Nah all good mate, 100g with 60g whey and some milk it's all good 



Ginger Ben said:


> God that sounds boring


Yep. It's does doesn't it PMSL

May have the steak pie and chips on Thursday Benjamin.... 



mal said:


> Solid diet there bro,stick bcaas in your drinking water too,makes a big difference.


Yeah I had been doing that mate, but keep leaving bcaa's at home PMSL

I'll pop em in my bag now


----------



## Adz

You just drink the BCAA's when you training or all day? Any real benefit to them?


----------



## Goodfella

Not a fan of eggs or red meat mate??


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> You just drink the BCAA's when you training or all day? Any real benefit to them?


Training and sometimes during the day mate.

Mainly I put vit c tabs in with my water I drink during the day with a little amino go 



Goodfella said:


> Not a fan of eggs or red meat mate??


Love them both mate! 90% of the time red meat is what I have when I'm home, usually mince beef or steak 

Eggs is normally a rest day kinda start to the day for me at the moment, so if I don't train first meal is egg heavy


----------



## TELBOR

Chesticles smashed!

Did the 120 rep drop set again, ruined us.

Flat Bench - 120 rep drop set

Cable flys - 4 sets 15,12,10,10

Cable press high pulley - 3 sets 15

Plate squeezes to wrap up

Then a little tricep work.

Happy with session, chest is getting stronger so I'll see if I can improve on last weeks PB next week 

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

@Goodfella



Egg noodles and fried steak 

That's my eggs and red meat lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> @Goodfella
> 
> View attachment 160714
> 
> 
> Egg noodles and fried steak
> 
> That's my eggs and red meat lol


Mannnn that looks fcuking epic mate :thumb:

What's steak cooked in??


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Mannnn that looks fcuking epic mate :thumb:
> 
> What's steak cooked in??


Was ok lol

Black bean sauce PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Amazing! I'll be over tomorrow, about 7 ish?

?


----------



## Adz

Well, I know what I'm having for dinner tomorrow&#8230;..


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> And I'll be over to drop these off at 6.30
> 
> View attachment 160717


PMSL you and your kids plates


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Well, I know what I'm having for dinner tomorrow&#8230;..


Chippy?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slow cooked pigs cheeks and mash tonight


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Slow cooked pigs cheeks and mash tonight


Serious? Pigs cheeks?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Slow cooked pigs cheeks and mash tonight


Nice Benjamin!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Serious? Pigs cheeks?


Mixing it up isn't he


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Serious? Pigs cheeks?


with a side order of nose :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Mixing it up isn't he





mal said:


> with a side order of nose :lol:


I still can't work out if this is a joke! :confused1: :lol:

Weird southern food!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I still can't work out if this is a joke! :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Weird southern food!


It's no joke lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> It's no joke lol


 :thumbdown: Well that ain't going on my special plates! :nono:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :thumbdown: Well that ain't going on my special plates! :nono:


What if they was rosy red cheeks?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What if they was rosy red cheeks?


They could be all singing, all dancing multi-coloured cheeks, still no!

Think we need pics of these cheeks anyway Ben.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> They could be all singing, all dancing multi-coloured cheeks, still no!
> 
> Think we need pics of these cheeks anyway Ben.


Singing and dancing cheeks could be a little off putting tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I'm serious. They are amazing. Just another lump of meat really but under used. I've had them before at a restaurant but these are good old Tesco finest lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I'm serious. They are amazing. Just another lump of meat really but under used. I've had them before at a restaurant but these are good old Tesco finest lol


Whats happening Ben?

Hows the little un doing? You injury free yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Whats happening Ben?
> 
> Hows the little un doing? You injury free yet?


I'm good thanks mate. Moving house on Friday and little one keeping me busy along with work so not on here much ATM.

Well back is still playing up from time to time so I've just been doing what I can as and when. Hit some 180kg rack pulls from below the knee last week that felt alright so am slowly working on those. Legs still not getting a lot of love but I'm getting a home gym soon so will start back on them then as it will be slow to get going so I can combine it with other stuff rather than making a special trip to the gym to fanny around with girls weights lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm good thanks mate. Moving house on Friday and little one keeping me busy along with work so not on here much ATM.
> 
> Well back is still playing up from time to time so I've just been doing what I can as and when. Hit some 180kg rack pulls from below the knee last week that felt alright so am slowly working on those. Legs still not getting a lot of love but I'm getting a home gym soon so will start back on them then as it will be slow to get going so I can combine it with other stuff rather than making a special trip to the gym to fanny around with girls weights lol.


Sounds like a good plan. All the best mate


----------



## TELBOR

Back was smashed earlier, nothing major but a good session.

Cba to type it up, but lots of rows done!

Anyway, 4 weeks and 1 day into the cycle and up 6lb.

I'm happy with that, 1lb a week is the target so come the end of the cycle of like to be 16-20lb heavier.

Condition wise no BF loss, but delts, traps and chest are coming along nicely and tris too. All tops are tighter so I'm happy


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, Arms o'clock


----------



## TELBOR

Arms done, awesome session and tris looked huge 

Floor EZ bar Skull Crushers - 4 sets 20,15,12,10

EZ bar cable push downs - 4 sets 20,15,12,10

Hammer bar curls SS standing DB Curls - 4 sets on each, 10 reps

Rope pull downs - 4 sets of 15

Done.

Rest day tomorrow, need it!


----------



## sxbarnes

pics!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> pics!


Lol

I'll get some Friday on shoulders


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one mate. Time to put weight on the bar next week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate. Time to put weight on the bar next week


PMSL. One step at a time mate

20kg plates on EZ bar skull crushers. Tris are getting stronger


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. One step at a time mate
> 
> 20kg plates on EZ bar skull crushers. Tris are getting stronger


*like



I like skulls on a low incline bench using the cable tower.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> *like
> 
> 
> 
> I like skulls on a low incline bench using the cable tower.


May have to give that a go!

I'll try it friday lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> May have to give that a go!
> 
> I'll try it friday lol


It's good. Easier on the wrists than an ez bar for me anyway and I like the constant tension of a cable for arms


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> *like
> 
> 
> 
> I like skulls on a low incline bench using the cable tower.


like


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's good. Easier on the wrists than an ez bar for me anyway and I like the constant tension of a cable for arms


I like the sound of them.

Biceps I struggle with nowadays. Never seem to hit them hard enough/connect with muscle.

Hammer curls today was good though, but straight bar/EZ just never hits it!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I like the sound of them.
> 
> Biceps I struggle with nowadays. Never seem to hit them hard enough/connect with muscle.
> 
> Hammer curls today was good though, but straight bar/EZ just never hits it!


been doing close grip chins on the assisted dip machine. wacked up the weight so I don't use my back. eventually can get great mind muscle connection on the bis


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I like the sound of them.
> 
> Biceps I struggle with nowadays. Never seem to hit them hard enough/connect with muscle.
> 
> Hammer curls today was good though, but straight bar/EZ just never hits it!


Try this triple set for biceps it's awesome

Close grip or hard grip chins, aim for 5-10 reps so add weight if can do loads

Straight in to barbell drag curls - look them up but basically pull shoulder blades right back then curl the bar. Looks like you're dragging it up your body, really isolates biceps

Straight in to db hammer curls

Repeat 3 times. Rep range for all is 5-10. Don't change the weight as you fatigue so aim for upper rep range for first set then let fatigue bring reps down naturally.

It's a bastard!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> been doing close grip chins on the assisted dip machine. wacked up the weight so I don't use my back. eventually can get great mind muscle connection on the bis





Ginger Ben said:


> Try this triple set for biceps it's awesome
> 
> Close grip or hard grip chins, aim for 5-10 reps so add weight if can do loads
> 
> Straight in to barbell drag curls - look them up but basically pull shoulder blades right back then curl the bar. Looks like you're dragging it up your body, really isolates biceps
> 
> Straight in to db hammer curls
> 
> Repeat 3 times. Rep range for all is 5-10. Don't change the weight as you fatigue so aim for upper rep range for first set then let fatigue bring reps down naturally.
> 
> It's a bastard!


Both good ideas. Need to look at those drag curls though, think you've suggested them before.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Both good ideas. Need to look at those drag curls though, think you've suggested them before.


How To: Barbell Drag Curl (Increase Bicep Peaks!) - YouTube


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How To: Barbell Drag Curl (Increase Bicep Peaks!) - YouTube


Seems quite straight forward 

I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## TELBOR

Rest day, need it tbh as I am pooped!!

Doms are all over and joints are feeling blasted, never really had that so could be a combo of winny and low estrogen.....

Anyway, have a good day!

@Ginger Ben - steak pie and chips today PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Rest day, need it tbh as I am pooped!!
> 
> Doms are all over and joints are feeling blasted, never really had that so could be a combo of winny and low estrogen.....
> 
> Anyway, have a good day!
> 
> @Ginger Ben - steak pie and chips today PMSL


LIKE 

Good man, what better rest day food is there lol.

Day off gym for me today as got to finish off the packing. Might try and squeeze one in later but tbh I'm ordering home gym on Monday so too excited! Haha


----------



## Adz

Steak pie and chips sounds good, enjoy your rest day


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LIKE
> 
> Good man, what better rest day food is there lol.
> 
> Day off gym for me today as got to finish off the packing. Might try and squeeze one in later but tbh I'm ordering home gym on Monday so too excited! Haha




Screw the gym lol

You've got a fun packed weekend moving house 

Decided on what you are buying in yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Steak pie and chips sounds good, enjoy your rest day


Pie is the best part PMSL

I shall mate. Shoulders tomorrow, legs Saturday with a little arms


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 160827
> 
> 
> Screw the gym lol
> 
> You've got a fun packed weekend moving house
> 
> Decided on what you are buying in yet?


Yes mate I planned it all out yesterday so can ring order through on Monday and haggle a discount lol.

Power rack

Bench

Leg attachment for bench

Lat pull down

Barbell

Db handles

Trap bar

Tbar row attachment for rack

Weight plates - lots 

Rubber matting for flooring

Dip station - already got

Various cable attachments

Think that's it lol but probably forgotten something really crucial


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate I planned it all out yesterday so can ring order through on Monday and haggle a discount lol.
> 
> Power rack
> 
> Bench
> 
> Leg attachment for bench
> 
> Lat pull down
> 
> Barbell
> 
> Db handles
> 
> Trap bar
> 
> Tbar row attachment for rack
> 
> Weight plates - lots
> 
> Rubber matting for flooring
> 
> Dip station - already got
> 
> Various cable attachments
> 
> Think that's it lol but probably forgotten something really crucial


Sounds spot on mate!

No doubt you'll get adding stuff along the way


----------



## TELBOR

@Ginger Ben @Goodfella

View attachment 160835


Looks nice..... Wasn't Ffs

Left meat and pastry


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> @Ginger Ben @Goodfella
> 
> View attachment 160835
> 
> 
> Looks nice..... Wasn't Ffs
> 
> Left meat and pastry


Looks a fcuk ton better than my cold chicken potato and cabbage :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks good mate what was wrong with it?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> @Ginger Ben @Goodfella
> 
> View attachment 160835
> 
> 
> Looks nice..... Wasn't Ffs
> 
> Left meat and pastry


Should of just for chips gravy and some bread! And made a couple pieces of chicken at home. Actually might do that myself Tomoz!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Looks a fcuk ton better than my cold chicken potato and cabbage :lol:


PMSL, unlucky!



Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good mate what was wrong with it?


Smell put me off, probably dead cat lol



liam0810 said:


> Should of just for chips gravy and some bread! And made a couple pieces of chicken at home. Actually might do that myself Tomoz!


Mate I did fancy some bread and butter! But thought best not be a fat cùnt!


----------



## Adz

Looks really good! Even if it was cat.

Ages since I've had a chippy meal now haha


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Looks really good! Even if it was cat.
> 
> Ages since I've had a chippy meal now haha


Was disappointed with it tbh. May have to make up for it tonight lol


----------



## TELBOR

It's Friday bitches!!

Shoulders, no training partner though ffs.

Anyway, no pie and chips today. Chicken and rice several times over lol

Have a good one


----------



## sean 162

Dnt forget update pics u mentioned !


----------



## Adz

Haha yea pics! This might be a daft question but is that you in your avi?


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Dnt forget update pics u mentioned !


I've got one from pre shower this morning lol



Adz said:


> Haha yea pics! This might be a daft question but is that you in your avi?


Yes mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, unlucky!
> 
> Smell put me off, probably dead cat lol
> 
> Mate I did fancy some bread and butter! But thought best not be a fat cùnt!


should of just had bread, would of made you less of a fat cnut ha


----------



## Huntingground

Hey Rob, no more pics of chips and gravy, I'm fookin salivating at the prospect even though I am full on clean foods. Just want something dirty and not a dirty bird.


----------



## sean 162

Adz said:


> Haha yea pics! This might be a daft question but is that you in your avi?


We know what your thinking @Adz.. Jesus does that guy actually use gear?

Or wow that must be super old hes tiny ?

Im psychic today. I also know that @R0BLET is thinking. What a cnut that sean is

. Happy friday biitches!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> should of just had bread, would of made you less of a fat cnut ha


Lol. I wake up no abs..... Come bed time I can see them if I tense 



Huntingground said:


> Hey Rob, no more pics of chips and gravy, I'm fookin salivating at the prospect even though I am full on clean foods. Just want something dirty and not a dirty bird.


Sorry mate lol how's this week gone then?



sean 162 said:


> We know what your thinking @Adz.. Jesus does that guy actually use gear?
> 
> Or wow that must be super old hes tiny ?
> 
> Im psychic today. I also know that @R0BLET is thinking. What a cnut that sean is
> 
> . Happy friday biitches!


I'm natty ?

Yes, yes you are a cùnt PMSL

View attachment 160871


Not in the same league and you and @Goodfella - but I never will be lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I'm natty ?
> 
> Yes, yes you are a cùnt PMSL
> 
> View attachment 160871
> 
> 
> Not in the same league and you and @Goodfella - but I never will be lol


Delts and lats popping buddy


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Delts and lats popping buddy


*like 

Cheers mate, Gonna get messy this bulk! So long as I'm growing I'll be happy.

Then I can cut with @liam0810's help next year


----------



## Adz

Good lats matey, strong work!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good lats matey, strong work!




Cheers mate


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> *like
> 
> Cheers mate, Gonna get messy this bulk! So long as I'm growing I'll be happy.
> 
> Then I can cut with @liam0810's help next year


Good stuff mate, realistically fat gain is inevitable to maximise muscle gains anyway... just dont become too much of a fat cnut :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Good stuff mate, realistically fat gain is inevitable to maximise muscle gains anyway... just dont become too much of a fat cnut :lol:


I've never done a "dirty" bulk. This time I'm being a little more relaxed and if I fancy a cheat meal I will.

Haha, that won't happen


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I've never done a "dirty" bulk. This time I'm being a little more relaxed and if I fancy a cheat meal I will.
> 
> Haha, that won't happen


I have and no I'm not posting the pictures :lol:

Was fun though haha


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I have and no I'm not posting the pictures :lol:
> 
> Was fun though haha


Post them!!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Post them!!!


Fcuk that lol michelin man didnt have sh1t on me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Fcuk that lol michelin man didnt have sh1t on me :lol:


Tease lol


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate lol how's this week gone then?


Going really well, gym intensity has increased and diet is working well, weight is falling off, down to 261lbs now


----------



## sean 162

Looking pretty thick and solid tbh matey. Impressed. @Goodfella. Is it the pic ive seen?.

. U were such a mess


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Looking pretty thick and solid tbh matey. Impressed. @Goodfella. Is it the pic ive seen?.
> 
> . U were such a mess


Yes haha key word WERE lol.

Never again .


----------



## sxbarnes

I dirty bulked for 30 years. Never did me any harm:whistling:

Its good to see what size you can get too but that fat has to come off sharpish


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Going really well, gym intensity has increased and diet is working well, weight is falling off, down to 261lbs now


Great news mate, all well with Hilly?

@Goodfella uses him too 



sean 162 said:


> Looking pretty thick and solid tbh matey. Impressed. @Goodfella. Is it the pic ive seen?.
> 
> . U were such a mess


Thanks 

I wanna see the fat fùck!!



sxbarnes said:


> I dirty bulked for 30 years. Never did me any harm:whistling:
> 
> Its good to see what size you can get too but that fat has to come off sharpish


I struggle to dirty bulk for 3 days PMSL


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Great news mate, all well with Hilly?
> 
> @Goodfella uses him too


Yep, all good, loads of food which is good for a greedy bugger like me and it means I am keeping strength. On Keto I struggled to DL 220 so no good.

Enjoying it. How is Goodfella getting on?


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Yep, all good, loads of food which is good for a greedy bugger like me and it means I am keeping strength. On Keto I struggled to DL 220 so no good.
> 
> Enjoying it. How is Goodfella getting on?


Sounds positive mate!

He's a freak!!!


----------



## Goodfella

Huntingground said:


> Yep, all good, loads of food which is good for a greedy bugger like me and it means I am keeping strength. On Keto I struggled to DL 220 so no good.
> 
> Enjoying it. How is Goodfella getting on?


Very well indeed mate 

Never been as strong/big and yet still lean!!

Come have a look mate 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/276860-goodfellas-journal-aiming-warrington-2015-a.html


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Sounds positive mate!
> 
> He's a freak!!!


Need the Like button back haha

Cheers mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> *like
> 
> Cheers mate, Gonna get messy this bulk! So long as I'm growing I'll be happy.
> 
> Then I can cut with @liam0810's help next year


Sounds good to me! get the size on and then i'll get you ripped!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Sounds good to me! get the size on and then i'll get you ripped!


Best do! I'm paying in glute spread pics


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Best do! I'm paying in glute spread pics


thats all i want and will ever need


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> thats all i want and will ever need




Deal!!


----------



## TELBOR

Indian tonight boys! Meat, sauce, rice, naan bread and potatoes...... PERFECT


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Indian tonight boys! Meat, sauce, rice, naan bread and potatoes...... PERFECT


What spuds? Saag aloo?


----------



## Adz

Potatoes with an Indian?? Is that some weird southern thing?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> What spuds? Saag aloo?


Bombay mate lol

Saag aloo normally though!



Adz said:


> Potatoes with an Indian?? Is that some weird southern thing?


Southern.... Good day to you sir!!


----------



## TELBOR

None stop day!

Just sat in the car whilst the immigrants work their magic ?

Trained arms this morning, 5000mcg of mtren pre workout - no different to 2500mcg tbh

Was soaked in sweat though lol

Been in town shopping for bdays and stuff, then got a Halloween party later 

Have a good weekend you lot!


----------



## TELBOR

Hello ladies!

Sunday, so it's food prep day lol

I've been slow cooking 1.5kg of brisket all day and that'll be done at 6.30/7pm ish. Some for dinner later and rest for work tomorrow 

Rest of the week chicken for work with rice - usual boring stuff!

Found this in Aldi the other day and I'm going to have 30-60g over the day mixed in food and drinks.

View attachment 160953
View attachment 160954


(That's per 30g serving)

High in fats, fibre, protein and omega 3 

Dirt cheap per 250g bag, about £1.

Chest tomorrow, see if I can pop out a PB if I wake up raring to go!!

Going to throw biceps in with chest and tris with back for a few weeks and see how I get on.

Happy with cycle so far, 5 weeks in tomorrow. Lots of comments last night off friends and random people at a party lol

So I'll take that as progress PMSL

Time to walk the dog now


----------



## Adz

I find chest with tri's a great combo, do heavy chest first then burn out the triceps til failure.

How is the dog?


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Sunday, so it's food prep day lol
> 
> I've been slow cooking 1.5kg of brisket all day and that'll be done at 6.30/7pm ish. Some for dinner later and rest for work tomorrow
> 
> Rest of the week chicken for work with rice - usual boring stuff!
> 
> Found this in Aldi the other day and I'm going to have 30-60g over the day mixed in food and drinks.
> 
> View attachment 160953
> View attachment 160954
> 
> 
> (That's per 30g serving)
> 
> High in fats, fibre, protein and omega 3
> 
> Dirt cheap per 250g bag, about £1.
> 
> Chest tomorrow, see if I can pop out a PB if I wake up raring to go!!
> 
> Going to throw biceps in with chest and tris with back for a few weeks and see how I get on.
> 
> Happy with cycle so far, 5 weeks in tomorrow. Lots of comments last night off friends and random people at a party lol
> 
> So I'll take that as progress PMSL
> 
> Time to walk the dog now


Looks good that mate, will have to keep an eye out on how you get on with it!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> I find chest with tri's a great combo, do heavy chest first then burn out the triceps til failure.
> 
> How is the dog?


Yeah that's what I've always done tbh, see how I feel tomorrow lol

He's awesome mate! Good as gold. Loves his walks across fields and stuff. He's currently flat on his back, paws up and fast asleep 



Bless 



Dan94 said:


> Looks good that mate, will have to keep an eye out on how you get on with it!


Yeah I think it's a nice addition, won't see any instant/visible benefits but nice to know fibre and fats are high 

Beef brisket time!!

View attachment 160957


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

Chest and Biceps done!

No pre workout, no mtren, no slin, nothing but a coffee with linseed lol

Cable flys to warm up - 4 sets of 15

Decline bench - 120kg no improvement on reps (only 4) 4 sets 12,10, 4, dropset till failure on 60kg

DB flys - 4 sets of 15

Cable presses SS with Plate raises to finish chest off.

Then some bicep work.

Done and happy with that 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Adz

Nice one mate, good way to get the week started


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Nice one mate, good way to get the week started


It'll do mate 

Brisket and rice has been lovely today lol

Gonna have some later on wraps with sour creme and cheese I think ?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning shít stabbers!

Arms done, great session.

That is all 

2.5ml of test popped in earlier, that'll do.

Mast and EQ Thursday.

Absolute terrible acid at the moment, I'll wrap up orals this week.

Ordered some Oxys to throw in the mix at start of December, never tried them so that'll be fun 

Have a good one!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning shít stabbers!
> 
> Arms done, great session.
> 
> That is all
> 
> 2.5ml of test popped in earlier, that'll do.
> 
> Mast and EQ Thursday.
> 
> Absolute terrible acid at the moment, I'll wrap up orals this week.
> 
> Ordered some Oxys to throw in the mix at start of December, never tried them so that'll be fun
> 
> Have a good one!


Oxys pre workout are GOOOOOOOOOD times


----------



## Adz

Orals have never affected me badly. Boy that sounds wrong :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Oxys pre workout are GOOOOOOOOOD times


How do you them. Timings and doses etc



Adz said:


> Orals have never affected me badly. Boy that sounds wrong :laugh:


PMSL you dirty bàstard!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> How do you them. Timings and doses etc


50mg 1.5 hours before my workout mate


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> 50mg 1.5 hours before my workout mate


I shall give it a whirl


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I shall give it a whirl


First arm workout with it will be immense


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> First arm workout with it will be immense


Lol. Surely it's not that good?!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Surely it's not that good?!


I noticed a big difference in pump and fullness to be honest mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I noticed a big difference in pump and fullness to be honest mate!


Anything else? Do you not take them any other time ?


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Anything else? Do you not take them any other time ?


Nope... no other time. I do take 40mg of blue hearts aswell but none pre workout


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Nope... no other time. I do take 40mg of blue hearts aswell but none pre workout


All coming out now you junkie! Lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> All coming out now you junkie! Lol


They are both getting dropped next week for 400mg NPP  can't wait!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> They are both getting dropped next week for 400mg NPP  can't wait!!!!


And what else lol

I have some NPP in my stash.....


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> And what else lol
> 
> I have some NPP in my stash.....


Test E at 750mg you know that


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Test E at 750mg you know that


Pussy, 7.5g here. 10g EQ. 8g mast!

1g orals ED too


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, back day today!

And it's half way through the week whoop whoop 

Bday next Tuesday so having a long weekend with the Mrs and we're off out all day Saturday shopping, food and maybe a little boogie in town at night 

Steak and chips for dinner last night. Was spot on. Appetite still isn't 100%.

Feel hungry but once I start eating I struggle!!

Anyway, have a good one


----------



## no1dnbhead

Morning thought I would drop in  your diet looks solid fella


----------



## TELBOR

no1dnbhead said:


> Morning thought I would drop in  your diet looks solid fella


Morning big lad! How did the 2nd show go?


----------



## no1dnbhead

R0BLET said:


> Morning big lad! How did the 2nd show go?


Placed 2nd  got my offseason journal on the go now


----------



## TELBOR

no1dnbhead said:


> Placed 2nd  got my offseason journal on the go now


Brilliant mate!

Best go find it


----------



## no1dnbhead

Be good too see you following my progress


----------



## TELBOR

Back smashed!

BOR EZ Bar - up to 100kg for 10, 4 sets 15,12,10,10 into dropset (30kg)

Straight arm Pushdowns - up to 70kg for 12

Close Grip Pull Downs SS Light BOR - up to 77kg on CGPD and 30kg on BOR

Trap Bar Shrugs - up to 160kg for 10

Felt strong tbh, next session will be heavier 

Wrapped up for 4 sets on tri's.

Rice and chicken now!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Back smashed!
> 
> BOR EZ Bar - up to 100kg for 10, 4 sets 15,12,10,10 into dropset (30kg)
> 
> Straight arm Pushdowns - up to 70kg for 12
> 
> Close Grip Pull Downs SS Light BOR - up to 77kg on CGPD and 30kg on BOR
> 
> Trap Bar Shrugs - up to 160kg for 10
> 
> Felt strong tbh, next session will be heavier
> 
> Wrapped up for 4 sets on tri's.
> 
> Rice and chicken now!


Strong session mate!! BOR with EZ for different grip or other reason for using it??


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Strong session mate!! BOR with EZ for different grip or other reason for using it??


Tbh always done them this way, well 90% of the time


----------



## TELBOR

Evening cùnt chops!

Early one for me, tanked up on chicken fajitas lol

Legs tomorrow, going to keep it simple.

Leg press, seated calve raises and ham curls. Heavy as possible 

Sleep well my pretties


----------



## TELBOR

View attachment 161070


----------



## Dai Jones

your up early....sh!t the bed?


----------



## Ginger Ben

That time of the month already is it


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> your up early....sh!t the bed?


PMSL 5am daily mate 



Ginger Ben said:


> That time of the month already is it


Yes Ben! Lol

House move gone to plan?


----------



## TELBOR

Legs done and dusted!

Last few reps at the end felt dizzy and borderline sick - happy days 

Leg Press - up to 400kg for a solid 10.

Happy with that! Next time I'll drop another 2 plates on.

Seated calves raises - 100kg, 5 sets 10-12 reps. Cramp was a cùnt on these!!

SLDL - 4 sets of 10 at 60kg, just controlled and stretched. Nothing major in weight shifted.

Then just some Oly bar squats to warm down and stretch out.

Spuds and chicken time now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks good mate.

Yep all in and more or less sorted out now thanks. Just got to do stuff like hang pictures and that sort of thing.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good mate.
> 
> Yep all in and more or less sorted out now thanks. Just got to do stuff like hang pictures and that sort of thing.


And create a gym!!


----------



## Dai Jones

good leg press :thumbup1:


----------



## Lukehh

nice rob 

whats your macro split? also what you weigh?


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> good leg press :thumbup1:


Hoping to hit 500kg for Xmas mate 



Lukehh said:


> nice rob
> 
> whats your macro split? also what you weigh?


Morning mate.

Approx;

500/600g carbs

300g protein

100g fats

Most days.

So 4000-4500 cals.

Sitting at 202-205lbs. Up and down like a yo-yo !!


----------



## Lukehh

wow that is a lot of cals for a 200lb person, I am on around 4000 but im 215lbs.

macros look about 300 protein, 420 carbs, 100 fats. was thinking of downing the protein to around 250 and upping the carbs though.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Hoping to hit 500kg for Xmas mate
> 
> Morning mate.
> 
> Approx;
> 
> 500/600g carbs
> 
> 300g protein
> 
> 100g fats
> 
> Most days.
> 
> So 4000-4500 cals.
> 
> Sitting at 202-205lbs. Up and down like a yo-yo !!


Got to love them carbs :lol: I'm on over 400g for the first time ever and feels good haha


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> wow that is a lot of cals for a 200lb person, I am on around 4000 but im 215lbs.
> 
> macros look about 300 protein, 420 carbs, 100 fats. was thinking of downing the protein to around 250 and upping the carbs though.


Lol when people say "hard gainer" guys like me and @Sambuca are the definition of it 

Embrace the carbs and increase them 



Goodfella said:


> Got to love them carbs :lol: I'm on over 400g for the first time ever and feels good haha


Haha! I'm gonna smash the hell out of carbs this weekend


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha! I'm gonna smash the hell out of carbs this weekend


Same here buddy 

Didnt have pizza as my cheat last week..... time to make up for that :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Last year to get to 223lbs I was eating a kg of rice a day, granola, oats, haribo

anything I could still stayed lean too :-/


----------



## Sambuca

It's a Bain as well as a god send


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Same here buddy
> 
> Didnt have pizza as my cheat last week..... time to make up for that :lol:


Haha! That pizza you had from Asda the other week looked pretty amazing.

I'll be having everything and anything Saturday and a few beers 



Sambuca said:


> Last year to get to 223lbs I was eating a kg of rice a day, granola, oats, haribo
> 
> anything I could still stayed lean too :-/





Sambuca said:


> It's a Bain as well as a god send


Yeah it's a sod sometimes and loads of people always say if I eat what you eat id get fat!

I just need to get to 220-230lb then do a steady cut next year I think.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Haha! That pizza you had from Asda the other week looked pretty amazing.
> 
> I'll be having everything and anything Saturday and a few beers .


That's what I'm getting this Saturday lol. Pizza, batman and some form of peanut butter dessert. Sorted


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> That's what I'm getting this Saturday lol. Pizza, batman and some form of peanut butter dessert. Sorted


Enjoy mate! Well deserved.

Gotta be Ben and Jerry's core mate!

We're out for a Mexican with our mates, Mrs said I can't drive as they plan on getting me píssed


----------



## zacsky2

Yooooooo!!! Please tell me how you cooked that brisket looks so damn goooood.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy mate! Well deserved.
> 
> Gotta be Ben and Jerry's core mate!
> 
> We're out for a Mexican with our mates, Mrs said I can't drive as they plan on getting me píssed


Thinking of making them slutty brownies again tbh with reeeses peanut butter cups instead of oreos!!

Haha I've not been in p1ssed in a good 6 months lol

I'd be smashed after two beers now!!!


----------



## TELBOR

zacsky2 said:


> Yooooooo!!! Please tell me how you cooked that brisket looks so damn goooood.


Haha!

Dead easy mate.

Slow cooker, half fill with coke.

Pop brisket in, well squeezed this one in PMSL

Rubbed Paprika, mustard powder, salt and pepper all over it.

Half way through (5 hours ish) I poured 3/4 of Newmans BBQ sauce all over it.

Last 30 mins any excess coke I drained off, poured rest of BBQ sauce on and left it. Then shredded it all up 



Goodfella said:


> Thinking of making them slutty brownies again tbh with reeeses peanut butter cups instead of oreos!!
> 
> Haha I've not been in p1ssed in a good 6 months lol
> 
> I'd be smashed after two beers now!!!


Mate that would be amazing!! Could eat them now lol

 I've not been drunk since 2006, had a few beers in between. Probably half a dozen this year, proper rebel!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Mate that would be amazing!! Could eat them now lol
> 
> I've not been drunk since 2006, had a few beers in between. Probably half a dozen this year, proper rebel!!


I'll get pics if I do it 

Haha its just Christmas Eve for me these days... do not miss being a hungover student lol


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I'll get pics if I do it
> 
> Haha its just Christmas Eve for me these days... do not miss being a hungover student lol


Please do lol

Bet you hit the cheery don't you


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Please do lol
> 
> Bet you hit the cheery don't you


Cherry?? No mate I'm all about the mulled wine :lol:


----------



## zacsky2

R0BLET said:


> Haha!
> 
> Dead easy mate.
> 
> Slow cooker, half fill with coke.
> 
> Pop brisket in, well squeezed this one in PMSL
> 
> Rubbed Paprika, mustard powder, salt and pepper all over it.
> 
> Half way through (5 hours ish) I poured 3/4 of Newmans BBQ sauce all over it.
> 
> Last 30 mins any excess coke I drained off, poured rest of BBQ sauce on and left it. Then shredded it all up
> 
> Mate that would be amazing!! Could eat them now lol
> 
> I've not been drunk since 2006, had a few beers in between. Probably half a dozen this year, proper rebel!!


Do you know the cals and macros for this ...... Heard of cooking in coke before but was put off but after seeing that picture it looks like it needs to be done


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Cherry?? No mate I'm all about the mulled wine :lol:


I knew it! ****


----------



## TELBOR

zacsky2 said:


> Do you know the cals and macros for this ...... Heard of cooking in coke before but was put off but after seeing that picture it looks like it needs to be done


Couldn't tell you exactly, but this is it roughly - 1.5kg beef, 500ml coke 

View attachment 161076


----------



## TELBOR

It's Friday bitches!!

Shoulders shortly, so a little mtren in maybe have some slin pre workout.....not sure. Haven't used it this week.

Ready for the weekend! Lie in hopefully to rest these old bones


----------



## TELBOR

Damn right trap!!

As usual I've pulled the fùcker again. Never mind, drugs and a weekend of rest will help lol

Anyway, apart from that shoulders are in bits.

DB Lateral Raises - up to 20kg for 10

Face Pulls - up to 70kg for 10

Seated Smith Press - Rashid Still (120 reps none stop)

Like knifes in the buggers! 

Cable lateral raises to fry them off.

Then a little tricep work and bicep work 

Chicken and spuds time!


----------



## zacsky2

R0BLET said:


> Couldn't tell you exactly, but this is it roughly - 1.5kg beef, 500ml coke
> 
> View attachment 161076


Thanks mate I'll give this a crack the weekend


----------



## Sambuca

What are all these emjois I cannot see


----------



## TELBOR

zacsky2 said:


> Thanks mate I'll give this a crack the weekend


Enjoy!!



Sambuca said:


> What are all these emjois I cannot see


Cocks and fanny's - new ones mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all,

Meant to be a fun packed day shopping...... Shops were fooking rammed!!

Meadowhall was the epicentre of Mongs that walk, then stop. Does my head in!

Anyway had a dirty meal from Ed's Diner - pulled pork on a hot dog layered in melted cheese. With chips and a coke 

Planned to get a load of clothes but that went out the window with all the skinny stuff!

So just got some new Gym trainers and trackies 

Anyway off out for Tapas and a few drinks with mates shortly, fricking starving!

Have a good one


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Meant to be a fun packed day shopping...... Shops were fooking rammed!!
> 
> Meadowhall was the epicentre of Mongs that walk, then stop. Does my head in!
> 
> Anyway had a dirty meal from Ed's Diner - pulled pork on a hot dog layered in melted cheese. With chips and a coke
> 
> Planned to get a load of clothes but that went out the window with all the skinny stuff!
> 
> So just got some new Gym trainers and trackies
> 
> Anyway off out for Tapas and a few drinks with mates shortly, fricking starving!
> 
> Have a good one


Top lad!


----------



## Goodfella

Have a good one buddy


----------



## TELBOR

Well tapas was spot on, shared 14 different plates between 4 of us 

Then into town, not been in for years and fook me what's the crack with the 40+ men in groups on the pints of bitter propping up bars PMSL

Had some random lads talk to me about training lol Which is nice I suppose 

Only had 7/8 drinks, enough to get me off to sleep lol

May sneak a session in tomorrow to make up for tonight


----------



## BettySwallocks

R0BLET said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Meant to be a fun packed day shopping...... Shops were fooking rammed!!
> 
> Meadowhall was the epicentre of Mongs that walk, then stop. Does my head in!
> 
> Anyway had a dirty meal from Ed's Diner - pulled pork on a hot dog layered in melted cheese. With chips and a coke
> 
> Planned to get a load of clothes but that went out the window with all the skinny stuff!
> 
> So just got some new Gym trainers and trackies
> 
> Anyway off out for Tapas and a few drinks with mates shortly, fricking starving!
> 
> Have a good one


Meadowhall? you a Yorkshire lad aswell then?

I'm not joking I once spent the best part of a day looking for my car after parking in meadowhall car park, fvcking place.


----------



## TELBOR

BettySwallocks said:


> Meadowhall? you a Yorkshire lad aswell then?
> 
> I'm not joking I once spent the best part of a day looking for my car after parking in meadowhall car park, fvcking place.


Nah, Derbyshire  Live just inside Nottinghamshire now though.

PMSL easily done! Place was a nightmare yesterday


----------



## TELBOR

This weekend....

Take away pizza 

Ed's Diner 

Tapas and several beers 

KFC boneless deluxe meal with 4 fries 

Ben and Jerry's 

PMSL

Back to the "norm" tomorrow even though I'm off work.

No gym tomorrow, right trap is still tight so I'll go back Tuesday


----------



## Dai Jones

KFC :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> KFC :thumb:


Gainz Dai, Gaiiiiiiiinz!!

Full chicken for later, going to wash it down with some spuds and veg


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Gainz Dai, Gaiiiiiiiinz!!
> 
> Full chicken for later, going to wash it down with some spuds and veg


Hi buddy,what do you do blend your veg? pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy,what do you do blend your veg? pmsl


Lol no 

But that reminds me I was going to have some sort of veg packed drink from the blender with loads of greens and beetroot!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol no
> 
> But that reminds me I was going to have some sort of veg packed drink from the blender with loads of greens and beetroot!


Supershake.....doooooo it! Add chicken too....lol


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Supershake.....doooooo it! Add chicken too....lol


Pmsl that's cheating


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

30th Birthday today - FFS I'm getting old lol

No better way to celebrate other than a chest session 

When it's our bday at work we have to take food in, so off to get some junk from Asda.

Got my own food prepped so it's all for the other people lol

Most likely cake, biscuits, sausage rolls and shít 

Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## Adz

Happy birthday!! Go beast it and show them weights you are still young haha

Take some Quark and Turkey into work


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Happy birthday!! Go beast it and show them weights you are still young haha
> 
> Take some Quark and Turkey into work


Pmsl I've got them some fruit, Houmous, tortilla chips then the usual savoury shít 

I gave it my best mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest done!

Just me, so training solo.

Decline Bench - up to 120kg, happy with that with no spotter. Mind over matter that I can push that weight alone lol

Cable flys - 4 sets 20,15,12,10 up to 50kg

Incline bench - up to 100kg. Again happy with that given chest was fooked!

Pec deck to fry it off.

Then some arm work 

Felt good and looking "big" in the mirror lol


----------



## Keeks

Happy birthday! Have a fab day! :beer:

Defo think you should've gone with the quark!  I could've come along and given quark demonstrations.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Happy birthday! Have a fab day! :beer:
> 
> Defo think you should've gone with the quark!  I could've come along and given quark demonstrations.


Thanks Keeks 

Haha, I don't think they'd understand what it is and what influence you have nationwide Pmsl


----------



## sean 162

Happy birthday bud and pretty epic session there too! Enjoy the day. ( as much as poss) being at work n all


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Happy birthday bud and pretty epic session there too! Enjoy the day. ( as much as poss) being at work n all


Cheers mate 

Haha, enjoyed today. 3 days rest and a relaxed diet helped lol

Got football after work Pmsl that's my new cardio regime


----------



## Chelsea

View attachment 161292


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 161292


Pmsl thanks


----------



## Goodfella

Happy birthday buddy  great session aswell!!

Have a top day buddy  plenty of food porn pics!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 30th Birthday today - FFS I'm getting old lol
> 
> No better way to celebrate other than a chest session
> 
> When it's our bday at work we have to take food in, so off to get some junk from Asda.
> 
> Got my own food prepped so it's all for the other people lol
> 
> Most likely cake, biscuits, sausage rolls and shít
> 
> Have a good one ladies!!


Happy birthday youngen,i am old enough to be your Daddy.....oh sh1t!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Thanks Keeks
> 
> Haha, I don't think they'd understand what it is and what influence you have nationwide Pmsl


5 minutes with me and they'd be converted!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Happy birthday buddy  great session aswell!!
> 
> Have a top day buddy  plenty of food porn pics!!


Cheers mate!

Lol I'm not touching it, but I'll get a snap :£



biglbs said:


> Happy birthday youngen,i am old enough to be your Daddy.....oh sh1t!


Oh dear. Does that make you feel old?! Lol



Keeks said:


> 5 minutes with me and they'd be converted!


Converted to àss worshiping


----------



## Galaxy

Happy birthday mate :beer:


----------



## Lukehh

happy birthday big man :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Lol I'm not touching it, but I'll get a snap :£
> 
> Oh dear. Does that make you feel old?! Lol
> 
> Converted to àss worshiping


Nah,sorry for you being so weak ,that an old man outlifts you so badly....seeing as you started it:tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Oh and YES ffs!


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Happy birthday mate :beer:





Lukehh said:


> happy birthday big man :thumbup1:


Cheers lads 



biglbs said:


> Nah,sorry for you being so weak ,that an old man outlifts you so badly....seeing as you started it:tongue:





biglbs said:


> Oh and YES ffs!


Ouch! Hit me where it hurts why don't ya!! Lol

Good ya silly old fart


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Ouch! Hit me where it hurts why don't ya!! Lol
> 
> Good ya silly old fart


----------



## Dan94

Happy birthday mate! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Happy birthday mate! :thumb: :beer:


Cheers mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, I'm in bits lol

5-a-side ruined me Pmsl

Got cramp 20 mins into the hour on there, right calve has been tighten all night.

So that's annoying!!

Enjoyed it though and will go each week for a little run around.

Arms this morning, back tomorrow, legs Friday. Done!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Sunday, so it's food prep day lol
> 
> I've been slow cooking 1.5kg of brisket all day and that'll be done at 6.30/7pm ish. Some for dinner later and rest for work tomorrow
> 
> Rest of the week chicken for work with rice - usual boring stuff!
> 
> Found this in Aldi the other day and I'm going to have 30-60g over the day mixed in food and drinks.
> 
> View attachment 160953
> View attachment 160954
> 
> 
> (That's per 30g serving)
> 
> High in fats, fibre, protein and omega 3
> 
> Dirt cheap per 250g bag, about £1.
> 
> Chest tomorrow, see if I can pop out a PB if I wake up raring to go!!
> 
> Going to throw biceps in with chest and tris with back for a few weeks and see how I get on.
> 
> Happy with cycle so far, 5 weeks in tomorrow. Lots of comments last night off friends and random people at a party lol
> 
> So I'll take that as progress PMSL
> 
> Time to walk the dog now


How did you cook the brisket mate

And how's my dog doing? Make sure he's ready for his move upto Manchester in April


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies, I'm in bits lol
> 
> 5-a-side ruined me Pmsl
> 
> Got cramp 20 mins into the hour on there, right calve has been tighten all night.
> 
> So that's annoying!!
> 
> Enjoyed it though and will go each week for a little run around.
> 
> Arms this morning, back tomorrow, legs Friday. Done!


How often do you play footy mate? That's one thing I regret giving up was playing footy for a team when I was 16. I loved it but decided my weekend were best spent getting p1ssed!

Do you train fasted in the mornings or get a decent meal in you beforehand?


----------



## Huntingground

Rob, happy birthday for yesterday!! Good benching too


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> Rob, happy birthday for yesterday!! Good benching too


Happy birthday Rob! Was that your 30th?

And @Huntingground you good? Been enjoying Liverpools season


----------



## Huntingground

liam0810 said:


> Happy birthday Rob! Was that your 30th?
> 
> And @Huntingground you good? Been enjoying Liverpools season


Hello mate, we have been poor. Cannot believe that after 150m spent this off season, Moyes last season had more points that LVG this season 

Bring back Moyes!!


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, we have been poor. Cannot believe that after 150m spent this off season, Moyes last season had more points that LVG this season
> 
> Bring back Moyes!!


Haha mate I know I can't take the p1ss coz we are shocking? I been turning upto carrington and just tackling random people to show LVG I could do a job at the back! I love some of the signings we've made especially di Maria but still not got a clue how you let Rio, vidic and evra go and don't replace them with a commanding player in re defence!

With you lot im really surprised. I know you relied on Suarez but I didn't think this much! Not half way through the season though and it'll change a lot coz West Ham at 4th won't be how it finishes. It's Chelsea's league though. The blue sh1te won't win it thank Christ! I think we'll be lucky to get CL next season.

Think us and you need to spend some in January.

Where you from in Liverpool anyway mate?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> How did you cook the brisket mate
> 
> And how's my dog doing? Make sure he's ready for his move upto Manchester in April


With coke, bbq sauce, salt pepper and paprika mate.

Only added sauce in the last hour or so after draining coke off.

9-10 hours in total 

Dog is doing awesome! Haha, he will never leave me.

View attachment 161345


Mate the Mrs showed me 2 frenchies that needed re-homing today! Get on the facebook groups 



liam0810 said:


> How often do you play footy mate? That's one thing I regret giving up was playing footy for a team when I was 16. I loved it but decided my weekend were best spent getting p1ssed!
> 
> Do you train fasted in the mornings or get a decent meal in you beforehand?


It'll be once a week mate.

Same here. Haven't played in 4 years, loved it mate!

Last few weeks it's just been a pre workout mate and that's it 



Huntingground said:


> Rob, happy birthday for yesterday!! Good benching too


Cheers big guy 



liam0810 said:


> Happy birthday Rob! Was that your 30th?
> 
> And @Huntingground you good? Been enjoying Liverpools season


Yes, 30th FFS!


----------



## Adz

That dog has some hench forearms


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> That dog has some hench forearms


Lol

He's a beast!

500g raw meat, 100g veggies, 15g coconut oil each day


----------



## Huntingground

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I know I can't take the p1ss coz we are shocking? I been turning upto carrington and just tackling random people to show LVG I could do a job at the back! I love some of the signings we've made especially di Maria but still not got a clue how you let Rio, vidic and evra go and don't replace them with a commanding player in re defence!
> 
> With you lot im really surprised. I know you relied on Suarez but I didn't think this much! Not half way through the season though and it'll change a lot coz West Ham at 4th won't be how it finishes. It's Chelsea's league though. The blue sh1te won't win it thank Christ! I think we'll be lucky to get CL next season.
> 
> Think us and you need to spend some in January.
> 
> Where you from in Liverpool anyway mate?


Di Maria looks good but is he going to be one of those players who plays well in the warm and sh1te in winter, we'll have to wait and see.

Disappointed with our form and also tactics, Balotelli isn't a lone striker, obviously Studge is injured, Glen Johnson is a liability, Gerrard should be impact sub, new signings haven't done well, Lovren and Markovic have looked awful, two new fullbacks have looked good, Lallana injured and Lambert too slow. Balo has been made scapegoat but he hasn't been that bad. I think we will pick up in second half of season but top 4 looks a struggle now.

Chelseas to lose, odds on at bookies.

I am a wooly back mate


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> Di Maria looks good but is he going to be one of those players who plays well in the warm and sh1te in winter, we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Disappointed with our form and also tactics, Balotelli isn't a lone striker, obviously Studge is injured, Glen Johnson is a liability, Gerrard should be impact sub, new signings haven't done well, Lovren and Markovic have looked awful, two new fullbacks have looked good, Lallana injured and Lambert too slow. Balo has been made scapegoat but he hasn't been that bad. I think we will pick up in second half of season but top 4 looks a struggle now.
> 
> Chelseas to lose, odds on at bookies.
> 
> I am a wooly back mate


It's getting cold now so we'll see how he does.

Ballotelli has a reputation from city so that's why he's getting picked on. He's a great player and proved that, but it's only when he's in the mood. To be fair if you look at Ibrahamovic he was like that for years and at PSG he's one of the best in the world. So maybe he'll come good soon. I hope not though haha! Read yesterday Lovren has made the most defensive mistakes in the PL so he's been a good buy!

I'm just pulling up in your area then. I'm in lovely Birkenhead. wool central haha


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> With coke, bbq sauce, salt pepper and paprika mate.
> 
> Only added sauce in the last hour or so after draining coke off.
> 
> 9-10 hours in total
> 
> Dog is doing awesome! Haha, he will never leave me.
> 
> View attachment 161345
> 
> 
> Mate the Mrs showed me 2 frenchies that needed re-homing today! Get on the facebook groups
> 
> It'll be once a week mate.
> 
> Same here. Haven't played in 4 years, loved it mate!
> 
> Last few weeks it's just been a pre workout mate and that's it
> 
> Cheers big guy
> 
> Yes, 30th FFS!


I'm not on Fb anymore mate. Might get the mrs to have a look.

Your dog eats better than me!

How you finding fasted training? I don't mind it and do it alor on Saturdays but always make sure I'm full of BCAA's. You bother with them or just pre-workout, if not I'd have 10h before and 10g intra


----------



## Huntingground

liam0810 said:


> It's getting cold now so we'll see how he does.
> 
> Ballotelli has a reputation from city so that's why he's getting picked on. He's a great player and proved that, but it's only when he's in the mood. To be fair if you look at Ibrahamovic he was like that for years and at PSG he's one of the best in the world. So maybe he'll come good soon. I hope not though haha! Read yesterday Lovren has made the most defensive mistakes in the PL so he's been a good buy!
> 
> I'm just pulling up in your area then. I'm in lovely Birkenhead. wool central haha


I was born and bred in Birkenhead, Ford estate until 11yo then North end of Birkenhead, two absolute sh1teholes


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> I was born and bred in Birkenhead, Ford estate until 11yo then North end of Birkenhead, two absolute sh1teholes


It's definitely a special place with its special people. I've got a couple projects on at Grange & Pyramids shopping centre so I get to see all the lovely people here


----------



## Huntingground

liam0810 said:


> It's definitely a special place with its special people. I've got a couple projects on at Grange & Pyramids shopping centre so I get to see all the lovely people here


Birkenhead: Enter at your own risk | iLiveHere - Britain's worst places to live


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm not on Fb anymore mate. Might get the mrs to have a look.
> 
> Your dog eats better than me!
> 
> How you finding fasted training? I don't mind it and do it alor on Saturdays but always make sure I'm full of BCAA's. You bother with them or just pre-workout, if not I'd have 10h before and 10g intra


It's called Frenchbulldog saviours mate.

Haha. Gotta look after him, perfect diet means no hairs cast, no smell, less chance of illness etc 

Pre workout I throw in 10g bcaa's, 10g Creatine and dextrose - that's 25 mins before I train.

Intra is 10g bcaa's, 30g pepto pro, 50g dextrose,10g Creatine and 10g glutamine 

Was having 100g oats, 50g dextrose and 60g whey an hour before but just felt bloated in the gym lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> It's called Frenchbulldog saviours mate.
> 
> Haha. Gotta look after him, perfect diet means no hairs cast, no smell, less chance of illness etc
> 
> Pre workout I throw in 10g bcaa's, 10g Creatine and dextrose - that's 25 mins before I train.
> 
> Intra is 10g bcaa's, 30g pepto pro, 50g dextrose,10g Creatine and 10g glutamine
> 
> Was having 100g oats, 50g dextrose and 60g whey an hour before but just felt bloated in the gym lol


Bit like what I have when training fasted.

Try a protein and fats meal before training. Like 2 scoops whey and some peanut butter or 4 whole eggs with scoop whey. Will be less bloat but might feel better when training


----------



## liam0810

Huntingground said:


> Birkenhead: Enter at your own risk | iLiveHere - Britain's worst places to live


It's not that bad now as I just got called Fit and the girl had all her own teeth but I counted 12 fingers


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Bit like what I have when training fasted.
> 
> Try a protein and fats meal before training. Like 2 scoops whey and some peanut butter or 4 whole eggs with scoop whey. Will be less bloat but might feel better when training


Egg wise raw?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Egg wise raw?


no cooked. No point having them raw as you get half the nutrients. if you wanna do them raw have 8 with the whey as then you are getting the benefit of 4 cooked


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> no cooked. No point having them raw as you get half the nutrients. if you wanna do them raw have 8 with the whey as then you are getting the benefit of 4 cooked


Thought that was flawed the whole cooked vrs raw nutritional value?

Suppose could just a scramble them with the whey


----------



## Dan94

What about cheesey scrambled eggs mate? fats in cheese?


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> What about cheesey scrambled eggs mate? fats in cheese?


Nah, cheese and eggs at 5.30am ain't gonna happen lol

Fats in eggs is enough 

Probably go eggs and whey


----------



## TELBOR

Well no fùcker rolled up open the gym! That's annoying.

Luckily I feel rough so not like it would have been a great session!

Have a good one you bunch of sausage jockeys


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Thought that was flawed the whole cooked vrs raw nutritional value?
> 
> Suppose could just a scramble them with the whey


If it is then it's news to me! I wish scientists would just make their minds up!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Well no fùcker rolled up open the gym! That's annoying.
> 
> Luckily I feel rough so not like it would have been a great session!
> 
> Have a good one you bunch of sausage jockeys


I've just pulled up to hit legs fasted. Started using Rocket fuel coffee and even though it tastes like aids it gets me going!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> If it is then it's news to me! I wish scientists would just make their minds up!





liam0810 said:


> I've just pulled up to hit legs fasted. Started using Rocket fuel coffee and even though it tastes like aids it gets me going!


I'll try and find the study lol

Haha! Pretty harsh on the taste buds isn't it


----------



## Adz

Thats a poor do, you wanna ask for your own key lol


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Thats a poor do, you wanna ask for your own key lol


Think I'm going to lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I'll try and find the study lol
> 
> Haha! Pretty harsh on the taste buds isn't it


I think as long as they're cooked for about 30secs in the microwave and still runny that coz they've been heated up that it increases the nutrients. I need to find this study coz without i could be wrong.

Yeah it's not great! I've got perkup mocha coffee at work which is a little easier to neck but still quite vile. Would help if I liked coffee!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I think as long as they're cooked for about 30secs in the microwave and still runny that coz they've been heated up that it increases the nutrients. I need to find this study coz without i could be wrong.
> 
> Yeah it's not great! I've got perkup mocha coffee at work which is a little easier to neck but still quite vile. Would help if I liked coffee!


I'll do some googling lol

Me neither, just drink it for a perk up


----------



## Goodfella

liam0810 said:


> I think as long as they're cooked for about 30secs in the microwave and still runny that coz they've been heated up that it increases the nutrients. I need to find this study coz without i could be wrong.
> 
> Yeah it's not great! I've got perkup mocha coffee at work which is a little easier to neck but still quite vile. Would help if I liked coffee!


Little extract from a study I have saved on raw egg digestion 

Somewhere in the range of 35-50% of raw egg protein is malabsorbed. Basically this means that you get a significantly higher digestibility of egg protein when you cook the eggs.

Assuming that you are a healthy individual, it is probably more appropriate to look at a study that involved healthy subjects. Such a study was done in 1999 that investigated the amount of dietary protein escaping digestion and absorption of healthy individuals and it found that about 35% of raw egg protein escaped digestion and absorption, whereas about 6% of cooked egg protein was malabsorbed.

Reference - Amount and fate of egg protein escaping assimilation in the small intestine of humans, Pieter Evenepoel, et al. Am J Physiol Gastrointest Liver Physiol 277: G935-G943, 1999; 0193-1857/99 Full text at: http://ajpgi.physiology.org/cgi/reprint/277/5/G935


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Little extract from a study I have saved on raw egg digestion
> 
> Somewhere in the range of 35-50% of raw egg protein is malabsorbed. Basically this means that you get a significantly higher digestibility of egg protein when you cook the eggs.
> 
> Assuming that you are a healthy individual, it is probably more appropriate to look at a study that involved healthy subjects. Such a study was done in 1999 that investigated the amount of dietary protein escaping digestion and absorption of healthy individuals and it found that about 35% of raw egg protein escaped digestion and absorption, whereas about 6% of cooked egg protein was malabsorbed.
> 
> Reference - Amount and fate of egg protein escaping assimilation in the small intestine of humans, Pieter Evenepoel, et al. Am J Physiol Gastrointest Liver Physiol 277: G935-G943, 1999; 0193-1857/99 Full text at: http://ajpgi.physiology.org/cgi/reprint/277/5/G935


This is what i found;

@liam0810

Egg protein is more digestible (94% versus 55-64%) when heated - You are correct 

But raw offers;

36% more vitamin D

33% more omega-3s

33% more DHA (docosahexaenoic acid)

30% more lutein + zeaxanthin

23% more choline

20% more biotin

19% more zinc

So you could have several raw eggs with a scoop of whey


----------



## luther1

If the egg is liquidised it's not classed as raw as the body can't digest raw eggs due to the avidin in them.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> This is what i found;
> 
> @liam0810
> 
> Egg protein is more digestible (94% versus 55-64%) when heated - You are correct
> 
> But raw offers;
> 
> 36% more vitamin D
> 
> 33% more omega-3s
> 
> 33% more DHA (docosahexaenoic acid)
> 
> 30% more lutein + zeaxanthin
> 
> 23% more choline
> 
> 20% more biotin
> 
> 19% more zinc
> 
> So you could have several raw eggs with a scoop of whey


I supplement with omega 3 (DHA), vitamin D and zinc plus I loveeee eggs so aint necking them just yet :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> If the egg is liquidised it's not classed as raw as the body can't digest raw eggs due to the avidin in them.


So blitz them and all is well?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I supplement with omega 3 (DHA), vitamin D and zinc plus I loveeee eggs so aint necking them just yet :lol:


MTFU lol

All I'm thinking is at 5/5.30 am I don't fancy cooking eggs so necking them is easy on a shaker with whey


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> MTFU lol
> 
> All I'm thinking is at 5/5.30 am I don't fancy cooking eggs so necking them is easy on a shaker with whey


Haha I hear you mate... could wack them in microwave pretty dam quick but not as quick as in a shaker!

All I'm thinking about at 5/5.30am is ZZZZZZZ


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> So blitz them and all is well?


Indeed. Got that info off eggnation website q&a


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Haha I hear you mate... could wack them in microwave pretty dam quick but not as quick as in a shaker!
> 
> All I'm thinking about at 5/5.30am is ZZZZZZZ


lol wouldn't be able to stomach them that early 

Nob! That's what weekends are for lol



luther1 said:


> Indeed. Got that info off eggnation website q&a


Cheers mate! I'll buy a load this weekend and "crack on"


----------



## Ginger Ben

Of course peanut butter or coconut oil and whey in a shaker would achieve the same thing and not require pis?ing around with eggs thinking your fvcking rocky


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Of course peanut butter or coconut oil and whey in a shaker would achieve the same thing and not require pis?ing around with eggs thinking your fvcking rocky


Lol liam suggested eggs you ginger pr**k!

I have coconut oil in my coffee anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol liam suggested eggs you ginger pr**k!
> 
> I have coconut oil in my coffee anyway


Fûck does he know......oh hang on


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fûck does he know......oh hang on


Pmsl he gets by I suppose


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol liam suggested eggs you ginger pr**k!
> 
> I have coconut oil in my coffee anyway


I also suggested peanut butter as well!


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Fûck does he know......oh hang on


tbf i know jack sh1t i'm just good at googling things :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I also suggested peanut butter as well!





liam0810 said:


> tbf i know jack sh1t i'm just good at googling things :thumb:


Yea you did mate so Fùck it I'll have eggs, PB and whey


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> tbf i know jack sh1t i'm just good at googling things :thumb:


Don't tell BB4 pmsl


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> no cooked. No point having them raw as you get half the nutrients. if you wanna do them raw have 8 with the whey as then you are getting the benefit of 4 cooked


This is 100% true my little Roblet,i remember posting up a load of info a couple of years ago on another site we were on,and you commented....too many class A's mate?I thought it was a 90's problem pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> This is 100% true my little Roblet,i remember posting up a load of info a couple of years ago on another site we were on,and you commented....too many class A's mate?I thought it was a 90's problem pmsl


Pmsl I've never touched a class A in my life


----------



## TELBOR

MAN FLU!! Snot all over, sneezing loads and head is banging......

So I went and did shoulders Pmsl

Got the weekend to recover so I had to get a session in!

Anyway, the session;

Seated Smith Shoulder Press - up to 80kg

Happy with that tbh!

DB lateral raises - 4 sets at 15 reps only light as that's what pulled my trap last week (which is still in bits!)

DB Front Raises - 3 sets of 10

Face pulls - up to 100kg really slow and really squeezed so hit the spot!

Happy with weight in face pulls too.

Then a little tricep work to wrap up 

Done !!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I've never touched a class A in my life


That is the problem though,they make you forget things... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That is the problem though,they make you forget things... :lol:


lol

I can honestly say I haven't ever touched any mate.

Just AAS for me


----------



## luther1

160kg bench last night. Just sayin.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> 160kg bench last night. Just sayin.


Good work mate. So a 100kg bench for you and a 60kg upright row for your spotter


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. So a 100kg bench for you and a 60kg upright row for your spotter


I think it was a bit more 50/50 than that


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I think it was a bit more 50/50 than that


Haha. That's good going mate. That flat bench?

How's things generally? Still cruising the strip in Southampton in the merc?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha. That's good going mate. That flat bench?
> 
> How's things generally? Still cruising the strip in Southampton in the merc?


Yes, flat bench. Haven't done flat this year but the smith was in use as were all the incline benches, so I was quite happy tbf. Merc in for a respray as some cnut keyed the fcuker haha, I obviously upset someone. House gone up for sale this week as im buying a bigger one with the gf. Thought id better make a commitment as im 46 now! So overall things are ok thanks Ben. Is fatherhood and work all good?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Yes, flat bench. Haven't done flat this year but the smith was in use as were all the incline benches, so I was quite happy tbf. Merc in for a respray as some cnut keyed the fcuker haha, I obviously upset someone. House gone up for sale this week as im buying a bigger one with the gf. Thought id better make a commitment as im 46 now! So overall things are ok thanks Ben. Is fatherhood and work all good?


Good stuff mate. Yep all good here. Just moved house myself, still around Basingstoke but now more towards Reading.

Business is going well and the little chap is an absolute legend.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> 160kg bench last night. Just sayin.


Strong old bàstard!!

Great work mate


----------



## TELBOR

Gotta make these bad boys soon!

How to make Amino Jelly with Macro Mitch - YouTube

Amino Go Jellies!


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Man flu has nearly passed, bloody annoying having a cold ain't it?! Poor appetite and tired all the time.

Anyway, had to play catch up. Was 3 days behind on jabs.

So 800mg test and 500mg EQ done.

6 weeks in on Monday, so 10 to go.

So far so good, I'll disregard scales on Monday due to this weeks feeling shítty, so a solid week is required!

Did a little recon of gear and I've got 30ml of tren ace..... So tempting Pmsl

Sticking to the plan though. Need to get some mast and I'm giving oxy's a bash in the next month I think so I'll get them too 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

What oxys mate? Greenies??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What oxys mate? Greenies??


Not sure yet. Apollo and NP are getting good reviews and legit greenies may be an issue


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Not sure yet. Apollo and NP are getting good reviews and legit greenies may be an issue


Ah bugger that's a shame. I'd go either of those two then given the lack of androlics


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah bugger that's a shame. I'd go either of those two then given the lack of androlics


Don't really see Androlics anymore so best be safe lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

It's Monday so it's chest day 

Bint best arrive in time today, fùcked my routine up last week the silly cow lol

Awesome dinner last night what the missus did.

Beef chilli covering a chicken breast with rice  NOM!

Have a good one ladies!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest done!

Did the Mike Rashid style flat Bench, was hard work today lol

10x80kg

10x75kg

10x70kg

10x65kg

10x60kg

10x55kg

10x50kg

10x40kg

10x30kg

20xBar

Cable Flyes - 4 sets of 53kg

Tricep EZ bar Pushdowns - 4 sets of 20

Doesn't look much but I was Fooked!!

Just about to eat rice and chicken which takes me to 2,500 cals for the day 

View attachment 161667


Plenty of time to hit 4k 

Have a good one!!


----------



## flinty90

Alrate pussy bois how's tricks you all still homosexuals trying to grow muscles and shrink ballbags lol. Miss ya all mutha fcukers x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Alrate pussy bois how's tricks you all still homosexuals trying to grow muscles and shrink ballbags lol. Miss ya all mutha fcukers x


Thought it smelt of spunk in here, well more than usual.

You alright mate? Still ticking along


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Alrate pussy bois how's tricks you all still homosexuals trying to grow muscles and shrink ballbags lol. Miss ya all mutha fcukers x


My balls are bigger than my arms PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Evening fùcktards!

View attachment 161687


That's how today has gone.

Typical day, so over 4k cals.

Water wise 5/6 litres with bcaa's in all drinks at work - no harm drinking them all day 

Back tomorrow, training solo as partner forgot he was working away lol

I'm just gonna bang some deads out!

Have a good one


----------



## Lukehh

fats seem quite low mate, surely someone at your weight should be on double that?!


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> fats seem quite low mate, surely someone at your weight should be on double that?!


Didn't have coconut oil in coffee this morning lol

Generally hit 100g ish.


----------



## TELBOR

FFS!

Nobody has turned up AGAIN to open the gym.

Woman who normally opens is on holiday so the bints covering her obviously don't give a shít!

Idiots.

Messes day up and food prepped etc

Football after work, so at least a little cardio today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Daft cow. Id be asking for a free month tbh.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Daft cow. Id be asking for a free month tbh.


It's annoying mate. 4 people who go at that time and are being let down.

Easiest job in the world, turn up, sit on the Internet all day, free gym, free sunbeds, watch TV and cash in hand lol


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> Don't tell BB4 pmsl


Haha yeah shhhhh just keep that quiet or I'll lose clients!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> FFS!
> 
> Nobody has turned up AGAIN to open the gym.
> 
> Woman who normally opens is on holiday so the bints covering her obviously don't give a shít!
> 
> Idiots.
> 
> Messes day up and food prepped etc
> 
> Football after work, so at least a little cardio today.


Keeps happening at Beefit that and I don't have my keys at moment so p1sses me off!

Have you started having your shake and PB in morning before training sugar t1ts?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Keeps happening at Beefit that and I don't have my keys at moment so p1sses me off!
> 
> Have you started having your shake and PB in morning before training sugar t1ts?


Písses me right off! Lol

I have.... But gone for rice flour, whey and dextrose (rice flour needs using) lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah not hard is it. Turn up, unlock door, sit on your ar?e lol


----------



## Adz

That would proper wind me up, especially if just dropped 2 scoops of pre :laugh:

I would be looking for somewhere else personally, or asking them to put in a fingerprint operated door


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Písses me right off! Lol
> 
> I have.... But gone for rice flour, whey and dextrose (rice flour needs using) lol.


How come dextrose before training? And what's rice flour like? You put it in your shake? That not make it stodgy?


----------



## liam0810

Adz said:


> That would proper wind me up, especially if just dropped 2 scoops of pre :laugh:
> 
> I would be looking for somewhere else personally, or asking them to put in a fingerprint operated door


I normally train at another gym in mornings and do fasted cardio at gym. But I know others complain about opening times and I have on a few Saturday's. Once I get my keys back I won't care ha


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah not hard is it. Turn up, unlock door, sit on your ar?e lol


Just don't care mate. I've moaned and manager is going to compensate me lol



Adz said:


> That would proper wind me up, especially if just dropped 2 scoops of pre :laugh:
> 
> I would be looking for somewhere else personally, or asking them to put in a fingerprint operated door


Luckily I didn't have one or jab any Mtren Pmsl



liam0810 said:


> How come dextrose before training? And what's rice flour like? You put it in your shake? That not make it stodgy?


Just a quick carb for pre session.

Rice flour is like dust mate, dead fine. I blend it all bf gulp it down lol it's a little gritty mind 

Not stodgy at all.


----------



## bogbrush

Adz said:


> That would proper wind me up, especially if just dropped 2 scoops of pre :laugh:
> 
> I would be looking for somewhere else personally, or asking them to put in a fingerprint operated door


There's a good system here, we all get key cards and a personal no. To open when we want, 5 am till 11 pm, staffed 9 till 4


----------



## TELBOR

bogbrush said:


> There's a good system here, we all get key cards and a personal no. To open when we want, 5 am till 11 pm, staffed 9 till 4


Show off


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Last 24 hours have been "fun" 5 hours in hospital last night with Mrs lol

Talk of appendix being whipped out. Thankfully that wasn't the issue. She's back tomorrow for a few more tests but laid up now.

Anyway, I got in the gym earlier. She was keen - obviously been told off lol

Deads - up to 180kg

Lat pull downs - up to 83kg

Close grip rows - up to 100kg

Deads did me over tbh. 5 sets, 4 working up to 180kg then dropped on to 60kg for reps until failure.

Then a little arm work as today should have been arms.

View attachment 161757


"Happy" with arms but still a lagging part with chest lol

Have a good one


----------



## Adz

Looking good!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Looking good!


Not bad I suppose. Slowly slowly


----------



## Goodfella

Delts and arms looking biiiiiiig buddy


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Delts and arms looking biiiiiiig buddy


They're ok lol

Way off you ya cúnt!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> They're ok lol
> 
> Way off you ya cúnt!


Haha I'll put a side chest tonight see if your right


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Haha I'll put a side chest tonight see if your right


I know I'm right lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I know I'm right lol


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


>


Yep, you're a cùnt lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yep, you're a cùnt lol


  love you too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Top tip; don't burst a fish oil capsule so it squirts fishy liquid all over the other 300 in the tub


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Top tip; don't burst a fish oil capsule so it squirts fishy liquid all over the other 300 in the tub


Pmsl you heavy handed goon!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl you heavy handed goon!!


They'd clumped together lol. Now they are all well lubed with stinky fluid


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They'd clumped together lol. Now they are all well lubed with stinky fluid


Sounds like @Sambuca's àrse at the weekend.....


----------



## Adz

Goodfella said:


>


Bastard!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bitches!

Delts done.

Used a tens machine on my right trap last night as it was killing - it's the electric pulse on the muscle.

Woke up far better than it has been and no niggle on session today  I'll use it again tonight.

Anyway,

DB Laterals/Fronts/Rears to warm up

Seated Smith Press - 90kg (PB on those) 4 working sets then burn out at 40kg

Face Pulls - up to 70kg, 4 sets

Cable Lateral Raises - only 15kg but slow negs

Burn out on DB front and lateral raises 

Felt good.

View attachment 161793


Have a good one!!


----------



## Adz

Looking wide mate, have a good day


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Looking wide mate, have a good day


You calling me fat?! Lol

Thanks mate! You too


----------



## Ginger Ben

What the fvcking hell is that tea cosy on your head??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What the fvcking hell is that tea cosy on your head??


Yup 

You jelly?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yup
> 
> You jelly?


No


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No


Liar


----------



## sean 162

Beside the tea cosy making u look a cnut....actually looking very SWOLE. Mate. Im kinda jelous.


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Beside the tea cosy making u look a cnut....actually looking very SWOLE. Mate. Im kinda jelous.


I like my hats lol

Haha, don't be!

Oxys coming next couple of days, should be fun!

@Chelsea and @Goodfella what dose you two been doing pre workout?


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea is on 100 mg

Goodfella on 50mg.

Im gna be adding these too . Not sure wat dose


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Chelsea is on 100 mg
> 
> Goodfella on 50mg.
> 
> Im gna be adding these too . Not sure wat dose


Sound.

Never tried them so not sure what to expect, maybe start at 50mg and see how I get on


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I like my hats lol
> 
> Haha, don't be!
> 
> Oxys coming next couple of days, should be fun!
> 
> @Chelsea and @Goodfella what dose you two been doing pre workout?


100mg pre workout mate, i take mine with my 4pm meal and train at 5:30. Neuro Pharma Oxys or other?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 100mg pre workout mate, i take mine with my 4pm meal and train at 5:30. Neuro Pharma Oxys or other?


I'll try 50mg first and see how I get on. You tried them before this cycle?

Crazy pumps??

Nah, you'd know if it was NP lol


----------



## Goodfella

Just come of the Oxys now mate but @sean 162 was right 50mg about a hour and half before I train


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'll try 50mg first and see how I get on. You tried them before this cycle?
> 
> Crazy pumps??
> 
> Nah, you'd know if it was NP lol


 :lol: i think i tried the British Dispensary ones about 3 years ago but i literally cant remember so not much use so really this is the first proper time ive tried them and i have been very impressed mate, they dont affect my appetite at all and make me stupidly strong and i dont even feel like i get much more bloat from them at all, certainly havent had to up Aromasin dose.


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Just come of the Oxys now mate but @sean 162 was right 50mg about a hour and half before I train


Cool. 50mg is where I shall start 



Chelsea said:


> :lol: i think i tried the British Dispensary ones about 3 years ago but i literally cant remember so not much use so really this is the first proper time ive tried them and i have been very impressed mate, they dont affect my appetite at all and make me stupidly strong and i dont even feel like i get much more bloat from them at all, certainly havent had to up Aromasin dose.


Sounds good to me! It'll be pre workout only so hoping it doesn't knock my appetite or give me acid


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Cool. 50mg is where I shall start
> 
> Sounds good to me! It'll be pre workout only so hoping it doesn't knock my appetite or give me acid


Didn't notice any appetite effects or acid.... Just stupid pumps and vascularity


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Just stupid pumps and vascularity


*LIKE!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> *LIKE!!


And brutal strength lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Cool. 50mg is where I shall start
> 
> Sounds good to me! It'll be pre workout only so hoping it doesn't knock my appetite or *give me acid*


Will be trippy as fck if it gives you acid mate :lol:



Goodfella said:


> And brutal strength lol


Rob has yet to experience what that feels like........come to think of it, neither have you.....i'll show you all when we train together :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Will be trippy as fck if it gives you acid mate :lol:
> 
> Rob has yet to experience what that feels like........come to think of it, neither have you.....i'll show you all when we train together :thumb:


We can do legs then lol


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Will be trippy as fck if it gives you acid mate :lol:
> 
> Rob has yet to experience what that feels like........come to think of it, neither have you.....i'll show you all when we train together :thumb:


Cnut lol. Let's do legs see how strong you are on them


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> We can do legs then lol





Goodfella said:


> Cnut lol. Let's do legs see how strong you are on them


My legs are tonk now....i look like Tom Platz's taller bigger brother


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> My legs are tonk now....i look like Tom Platz's taller bigger brother


More like Jonnie Jackson :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Goodfella said:


> More like Jonnie Jackson :lol:


Black? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> My legs are tonk now....i look like Tom Platz's taller bigger brother


You look like Tom Thumb ya fat pr**k


----------



## Sambuca

i always like oxys pre workout

150mg thai androlics + leg day + pre wo = me unconcious on the floor though :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> Black? :lol:


No big chest no legs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i always like oxys pre workout
> 
> 150mg thai androlics + leg day + pre wo = me unconcious on the floor though :lol:


150mg Androlics 

Mentalist lol


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies!

Major back DOMs from deads yesterday, so hit the spot lol

Shoulders are just kicking in too so can't grumble.

Other news, Mrs is in hospital and will have an operation tomorrow morning under general anaesthetic. Poor sod has one problem after another!

This has stemmed from us coming on Tuesday and back today for an ultrasound. Glad it's getting sorted though!

On a plus note I have a bed to myself.

Top the test up later, bang a little mtren at 5.30am and go smash arms I think


----------



## Lukehh

good luck im going to smash chest at half 6!


----------



## Keeks

Hope all goes well tomo. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Hope all goes well tomo. :thumbup1:


Thanks keeks


----------



## Adz

I hope the Mrs is ok mate!!


----------



## Goodfella

Hope everything goes good with missus matey!!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> I hope the Mrs is ok mate!!


Thanks mate 



Goodfella said:


> Hope everything goes good with missus matey!!


She'll find out at 8am what time she goes into theatre, I can't have time off work so gotta wait till 5 to go see her 

But nipped in at 6am to take her slippers lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope she's alright mate. Sure it will be fine. She's a trooper


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> She'll find out at 8am what time she goes into theatre, I can't have time off work so gotta wait till 5 to go see her
> 
> But nipped in at 6am to take her slippers lol


Fingers crossed everything goes good bud!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope she's alright mate. Sure it will be fine. She's a trooper


She certainly is mate 



Goodfella said:


> Fingers crossed everything goes good bud!


Cheers fatty


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> She certainly is mate
> 
> Cheers fatty


Always the Cnut :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Always the Cnut :lol:


It's in my nature


----------



## TELBOR

So did arms this morning, mind wasn't really on it tbh but still mustered on through!

Seated EZ Curls

DB standing curls

Rope curls

Rope pull downs

Single arm overhand push downs

Straight bar push downs

EZ bar push downs

Hammer curls to wrap up

Was pumped, so left happy.

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies.

Safe to say this week has been a write off.

Mrs is home, they sent her packing yesterday. Wasn't best idea but she's woke up better - I did give her a load of Tramadol and amatriptalin last night though lol

Spoke to soon as she's just passed out after a shower 

Anyway, training.

Diet - pants. Poor choices and not enough.

Training - missed a session due to bint not opening.

AAS - all jabs done lol Oxys didn't arrive though so pretty annoyed as wanted them for tomorrow.

Food being prepped today for week, usual chicken and rice and maybe some mince beef 

Have a good one!


----------



## Adz

Ah **** man, wife ok after passing out?

Training can always take a back seat while you look after family, just remind her she will be looking after you when you are older


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Ah **** man, wife ok after passing out?
> 
> Training can always take a back seat while you look after family, just remind her she will be looking after you when you are older


Yeah she sat down for a while mate and Is fine now  oh and I ain't married her yet lol

Defo mate, it can always wait! Haha, she already does


----------



## Richie186

Afternoon mate. Just checking in to make sure you're getting the correct amount of abuse. Glad to see you are.

Hope all ok with the Mrs mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon mate. Just checking in to make sure you're getting the correct amount of abuse. Glad to see you are.
> 
> Hope all ok with the Mrs mate.


Hello big lad!

No abuse lately tbh, all a bunch of pussies 

She's been asleep for a few hours, I'll just keep feeding her drugs and taking her to the toilet lol


----------



## TELBOR

So I did my Test jab Friday am, was 3 days late so did 2.5ml.

Didn't realise the T350 was 100mg Prop, 250mg Enanthate lol

So that'll explain the 2 days of pip lol

250mg prop in one site wasn't pleasant!

I'm a daft sod


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> So I did my Test jab Friday am, was 3 days late so did 2.5ml.
> 
> Didn't realise the T350 was 100mg Prop, 250mg Enanthate lol
> 
> So that'll explain the 2 days of pip lol
> 
> 250mg prop in one site wasn't pleasant!
> 
> I'm a daft sod


Test 350? Is that Apollo?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Test 350? Is that Apollo?


Yeah lol

Thought it was 350mg of Enanthate


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Yeah lol
> 
> Thought it was 350mg of Enanthate


I'm off now till January when I cut. 112kg now and would like to maintain that before I cut but I doubt it.

How you finding the EQ?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I'm off now till January when I cut. 112kg now and would like to maintain that before I cut but I doubt it.
> 
> How you finding the EQ?


Beast!!

Well I'm on for another 9 weeks so that'll take me to 16 weeks with EQ in my system, by then I should have a better idea tbh

January I'll drop to cruise for 8-12 weeks then start my cut with the help of @liam0810 

I guess he's helped you along the way to get to 112kg!!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Beast!!
> 
> Well I'm on for another 9 weeks so that'll take me to 16 weeks with EQ in my system, by then I should have a better idea tbh
> 
> January I'll drop to cruise for 8-12 weeks then start my cut with the help of @liam0810
> 
> I guess he's helped you along the way to get to 112kg!!


He's worked wonders mate. Stayed leanish too. Got me eating more than I thought I could but I never feel over full or lethargic.

Training has structure now too which I was lacking. Like the size but can't wait to cut.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> He's worked wonders mate. Stayed leanish too. Got me eating more than I thought I could but I never feel over full or lethargic.
> 
> Training has structure now too which I was lacking. Like the size but can't wait to cut.


I can't wait to jump on a cut with him tbh

Probably drop down to 70kg lol

Yeah I need a little more structure, maybe have to go back over my routine Jim did me


----------



## TELBOR

Chicken wrapped in bacon with cheese, side of rice and beetroot 

View attachment 161961


And one of the pooch from his walk earlier lol

View attachment 161962


----------



## Adz

Very nice mate, dog looks well :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Very nice mate, dog looks well :thumbup1:


He's a good lad, had 250g of mince beef and green earlier lol

I think he's had more protein than me this week


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> He's a good lad, had 250g of mince beef and green earlier lol
> 
> I think he's had more protein than me this week


He's had 50g more mince than me today lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> He's had 50g more mince than me today lol


Pmsl he embarrass me with how quick he can polish of a 1/4 kg of meat!

He'll be a unit once I sneak some dbol in his breakfast


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl he embarrass me with how quick he can polish of a 1/4 kg of meat!
> 
> He'll be a unit once I sneak some dbol in his breakfast


Just make sure he gets his pct sorted


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Just make sure he gets his pct sorted


His pct is his teddy he fùcks senseless each day Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and Delts smashed!

Well, as best as good with calorie deficit these last few days Pmsl

Decline bench - up to 100kg for 10

Incline DB Press - up to 35kg for 10

Flat DB Flys - only used 10's

Smith machine shoulder press - up to 80kg for 10

DB bent over Flys - only used 10's

Cables flys - up to 50kg

DB Lateral raises - only used 10's

Done.

5.30am - 50g rice flour, 50g dextrose, 60g whey, 10g coconut oil

Coffee

6.00am - Creatine, dextrose, taurine, EAA's

6.15am - 4iu slin

Intra - 30g pepto pro, 50g dextrose, 10g Creatine

Post food shortly with 2iu of slin.

Have a good one!


----------



## Adz

Good workout pal! Your breakfast sounds horrible


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good workout pal! Your breakfast sounds horrible


Lol had chicken and rice at 8.30


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Lol had chicken and rice at 8.30


Haha me too, except I was up at 5.30 to study not train


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Haha me too, except I was up at 5.30 to study not train


Unlucky! But think of the bigger picture mate


----------



## TELBOR

Raided needle exchange 

Should keep me going for a while. Actually a milf who served me, normally they are a little àrsey but she was cool - think she could see how full of test I am and wanted me to plough he granny! 

Or she was just nice  Gave me shít loads though lol


----------



## liam0810

Richie186 said:


> He's worked wonders mate. Stayed leanish too. Got me eating more than I thought I could but I never feel over full or lethargic.
> 
> Training has structure now too which I was lacking. Like the size but can't wait to cut.


i didnt even realise you was on here mate! ha!

and @R0BLET dont get too fat ha


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> i didnt even realise you was on here mate! ha!
> 
> and @R0BLET dont get too fat ha


Impossible mate lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Impossible mate lol


haha ok! Wish it was impossible for me to get fat!


----------



## Richie186

liam0810 said:


> i didnt even realise you was on here mate! ha!
> 
> and @R0BLET dont get too fat ha


Yes I pop in now and then for the systematic abuse and occasional cock pic.


----------



## Chelsea

How you finding the Slin mate? Make a big difference?


----------



## Lukehh

R0BLET said:


> Raided needle exchange
> 
> Should keep me going for a while. Actually a milf who served me, normally they are a little àrsey but she was cool - think she could see how full of test I am and wanted me to plough he granny!
> 
> Or she was just nice  Gave me shít loads though lol


one in notts? i use that one


----------



## liam0810

Richie186 said:


> Yes I pop in now and then for the systematic abuse and occasional cock pic.


is it rob's cock pic? he sends them to everyone so don't feel special. the abuse is probably from Rob as well coz he likes to deflect the p1ss taking from himself


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> How you finding the Slin mate? Make a big difference?


Tbh mate I've not been using it that often, need to be more consistent with it! So have some more coming this week and a new protocol to try.



Lukehh said:


> one in notts? i use that one


Nah, local one. It's a good one 



liam0810 said:


> is it rob's cock pic? he sends them to everyone so don't feel special. the abuse is probably from Rob as well coz he likes to deflect the p1ss taking from himself


Rumbled


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I've not been using it that often, need to be more consistent with it! So have some more coming this week and a new protocol to try.


What's the protocol mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> What's the protocol mate?


400g skittles pre workout with 20iu slin.

Big Mac post workout with a further 20iu slin.

Pmsl


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Unlucky! But think of the bigger picture mate


Oh don't worry I am mate...............16th of Dec last Xmas exam, hitting the 12 pubs of christmas at 3pm after a big feed 

Drank once in the last 7-8 months...... what are the chances of being put to bed by 5pm :lol: :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Oh don't worry I am mate...............16th of Dec last Xmas exam, hitting the 12 pubs of christmas at 3pm after a big feed
> 
> Drank once in the last 7-8 months...... what are the chances of being put to bed by 5pm :lol: :thumb:


I'd say chances are high of you having an early one Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Just sat waiting for gym to open and it's arms 

Decent nights sleep and got food back in place yesterday.

Weighed in Sunday and I was 194lbs!? Lack of eating with stress of Mrs to blame.

So Sunday onwards it's been near enough right, up to 199lbs this morning. So a few lbs to get back - obviously holding water lol

Anyway, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Just sat waiting for gym to open and it's arms
> 
> Decent nights sleep and got food back in place yesterday.
> 
> Weighed in Sunday and I was 194lbs!? Lack of eating with stress of Mrs to blame.
> 
> So Sunday onwards it's been near enough right, up to 199lbs this morning. So a few lbs to get back - obviously holding water lol
> 
> Anyway, onwards and upwards.


208lbs mate get catching up !!


----------



## Sambuca

Roblet you'll be 20 stine soon with the skittle slin protocol


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> 208lbs mate get catching up !!


I know mate! Week of man flu then a week of stress and it goes to pot!!



Sambuca said:


> Roblet you'll be 20 stine soon with the skittle slin protocol


You think?

IM ON IT!!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I know mate! Week of man flu then a week of stress and it goes to pot!!
> 
> You think?
> 
> IM ON IT!!


Get banging in them skittles buddy you'll soon be 300lbs


----------



## TELBOR

Arms demolished!!

Over head cable extensions

Skull crushers

Overhead DB press

Cable extensions - straight 50 reps

Standing EZ curls

DB hammer curls

Rope curls SS EZ cable Pushdowns

Pumped


----------



## Adz

199 is a good weight mate, especially if you staying lean.


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Get banging in them skittles buddy you'll soon be 300lbs


May die though lol



Adz said:


> 199 is a good weight mate, especially if you staying lean.


Well I can see abs most of the day  lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> 400g skittles pre workout with 20iu slin.
> 
> Big Mac post workout with a further 20iu slin.
> 
> Pmsl


Im getting on that! Can i substitute Skittles for M&M's and Big Mac for loads of Cheeseburgers?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Im getting on that! Can i substitute Skittles for M&M's and Big Mac for loads of Cheeseburgers?


Of course you can mate, I forgot to mention it was 4 Big Macs though..... So that's 8 cheese burgers


----------



## Adz

Rob have you seen the new Mike Rashid video with him doing 264 rep set on flat bench??

Get that **** done on your next chest day :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Rob have you seen the new Mike Rashid video with him doing 264 rep set on flat bench??
> 
> Get that **** done on your next chest day :tongue:


Pmsl no chance! He must have some A class drugs pre workout to bang that many out


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl no chance! He must have some A class drugs pre workout to bang that many out


I've put the video in the motivation section 

We expect great things from you this week


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> I've put the video in the motivation section
> 
> We expect great things from you this week


Lol I can guarantee I won't reach 200 reps


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Legs are in bits from football last night lol Hams are tight as fùck and both feet got stamped on Ffs!

Anyway, we won and I banged 5 in 

Just pulled up at the gym. High rep chest today - hitting it 2 times a week. Back tomorrow then delts Friday.

Legs Saturday all being well lol


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, 150 reps on incline bench did the drop a plate each 10 reps.

@Adz no 264 reps mate!!

Was alone too as training partner didn't show lol

Then onto cable Flys, 100 reps on that then a little tricep work.

Here's a pic, looked better in the mirror Ffs 

View attachment 162048


But I'm happy. Some goodies arrived, some dbol, slin, t350 and tmte 600 (freebie to sample)

Oxys should arrive soon, ready to give them a whirl!


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Session done, 150 reps on incline bench did the drop a plate each 10 reps.
> 
> @Adz no 264 reps mate!!
> 
> Was alone too as training partner didn't show lol
> 
> Then onto cable Flys, 100 reps on that then a little tricep work.
> 
> Here's a pic, looked better in the mirror Ffs
> 
> View attachment 162048
> 
> 
> But I'm happy. Some goodies arrived, some dbol, slin, t350 and tmte 600 (freebie to sample)
> 
> Oxys should arrive soon, ready to give them a whirl!


Some real thickness developing there buddy


----------



## Adz

Looking good mate!!

Them gym mirrors always make you look better than on photos, need some at home


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Some real thickness developing there buddy


Thanks mate.

That's what I'm looking for tbh, thickness.

Comes with time I guess.



Adz said:


> Looking good mate!!
> 
> Them gym mirrors always make you look better than on photos, need some at home


Cheers mate.

Yeah they're cùnts ain't they lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!

Arms are in bits from Tuesday, happy with that 

Back today. Little tired still as woke up loads! Annoying. Been busy at work and pretty stressful at times, especially as I'm commission driven!

Mrs seems to be recovering ok but she's off for a good 2 weeks bless her.

Cycle update.

These last 9 weeks I'm going to run TMTE, with a top up of Test and keep the EQ in.

So in theory I'm only adding Tren E.

First 10 weeks has been;

750/800mg Test EW

650 Mast EW

500mg EQ

Orals in first 6 weeks

Winny and Dbol

EQ always makes a cycle look heavy IMO.

It's now;

750/800mg Test EW

400mg Tren EW

400mg Mast EW

500mg EQ

Orals will be Oxys pre workout which I should get next week.

Need to order some Proviron tbh, so best sort that.

Slin this week I've been taking pre and post workout, smashing carbs and protein in around this.

As week speak body is changing weekly and people around me are noticing so I'm happy.

201lb this morning so back on track after 2 week blip.

I know some will thinks "200lb and smashing 2g of gear in?!"

Not a single fùck is given I'm afraid 

Anyway, have a good day ladies


----------



## sean 162

I love being called a slag first thing in the morning. Reminds me of my youth.

221lb morning weight on 250 mg test btw e10 days


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> I love being called a slag first thing in the morning. Reminds me of my youth.
> 
> 221lb morning weight on 250 mg test btw e10 days


Schlaaaaag!! 

Haha, consistency there for you mate 

I think when you get to a weight you can stick to it and bounce back to it, increasing weight is different. Slow!!


----------



## sean 162

Agree. Im in new territory. Never been above 100 kg morning weight . Its defo a grind. I will be pleased to join u in the land of juicemonkeys in a few weeks . Really good work tho. It seems to be one of your more consistant cycles. And the pics say a lot more than any scales. The recent pics show tons of progress. Makes me jelly !


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> I love being called a slag first thing in the morning. Reminds me of my youth.
> 
> 221lb morning weight on 250 mg test btw e10 days


Doesn't count when your a fat cnut


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Agree. Im in new territory. Never been above 100 kg morning weight . Its defo a grind. I will be pleased to join u in the land of juicemonkeys in a few weeks . Really good work tho. It seems to be one of your more consistant cycles. And the pics say a lot more than any scales. The recent pics show tons of progress. Makes me jelly !


I'd love to hit 100kg by end of January mate, 2 weeks off at Xmas means I can eat eat eat!! Lol

Haha, what's the plan?

Thanks mate, I'm very happy. Least man flu came early so should be all good over December for colds and shít!


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> I'd love to hit 100kg by end of January mate, 2 weeks off at Xmas means I can eat eat eat!! Lol
> 
> Haha, what's the plan?
> 
> Thanks mate, I'm very happy. Least man flu came early so should be all good over December for colds and shít!


Jinxed yaself now!

Plan is basic i will share soon. Ill look a cnut if i dont grow ... @Goodfella. Find a bridge and jump off it


----------



## Adz

What do you do for work Rob? Commission based wage is a bitch ain't it?


----------



## Goodfella

sean 162 said:


> Jinxed yaself now!
> 
> Plan is basic i will share soon. Ill look a cnut if i dont grow ... @Goodfella. Find a bridge and jump off it


 BITE


----------



## Goodfella

All looking top in here @R0BLET 

Too right on eating up at Christmas 

TMTE a test/tren/mast/eq mix??


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Jinxed yaself now!
> 
> Plan is basic i will share soon. Ill look a cnut if i dont grow ... @Goodfella. Find a bridge and jump off it


Hope not Pmsl

Haha, 8g test, 5g deca 



Adz said:


> What do you do for work Rob? Commission based wage is a bitch ain't it?


New Business manager for largest extrusion company in the country. So basically bring in new customers, reap reward from their spend in year 1 then another team takes them.

It was a new department for them as they've never "touted" for business. So it's growing and I will have another person on my team in feb. Already had one last 6 months and I get her commission too lol

£1k a month is average commission pay out so can't grumble!



Goodfella said:


> All looking top in here @R0BLET
> 
> Too right on eating up at Christmas
> 
> TMTE a test/tren/mast/eq mix??


Exactly mate! Lots of food, lots of rest happy days! May throw some T3 in over Xmas to help keep any "fat" off lol

Test/tren/mast then EQ is separate mate.


----------



## sean 162

Yes christmas time is gna be epic for food . Although i will have to be fairly tight with possibly slin in the mix ... Pahaha nothing that drastic . Test tren and oxys . Just no idea on dosages yet leaving that to the boss


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Yes christmas time is gna be epic for food . Although i will have to be fairly tight with possibly slin in the mix ... Pahaha nothing that drastic . Test tren and oxys . Just no idea on dosages yet leaving that to the boss


I can't wait!!

Fast acting slin you should be fine if you are sensible mate 

Any mast? Always use mast in my tren cycles.


----------



## sean 162

No mate its not actually a new cycle just odds laying around the house to skint to add new bits. And mast with tren equals bald sean. Save that for a short period in prep


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> No mate its not actually a new cycle just odds laying around the house to skint to add new bits. And mast with tren equals bald sean. Save that for a short period in prep


I see.

Really? Unlucky! I don't get that from mast, winny or Proviron lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning cúnt chops!

Delts smashed to bits.

High reps, burn is lovely 

Warm up DB front, side, rears.

Seated smith press - 120 reps

Cable side raises - 5 sets of 15

DB rears and front raises - 4 sets 10

DB laterals - 3 sets of failure

Tricep work

Done!

Black Friday today so Mrs was up past midnight lol

All Xmas shopping done and for a new TV from currys lol

Sorted!!


----------



## Adz

Is she well enough to be fighting over a TV in Asda?


----------



## TELBOR

ddddn said:


> Can't pm you so.
> 
> I'm about your starting point you made some good gains in a year.
> 
> I'm doing upper lower x4 a week.
> 
> Any tips, hope much weight should I be gaining a week and do I add weight to the bar each session from well to week?
> 
> All help is good. Cheers


I certainly did mate.

First 6 months I gained 2st naturally lol

Was doing 5x5 training 5/6 times a week, diet was probably best it has been!

Was very consistent, didn't eat a single "cheat" in 12 months.

I was quick to jump on juice tbh, was bound to happen lol

I think adding lean mass 0.5lb to 1lb a week is something worth aiming for.

Calories above maintenance, look to increase weight on compound lifts or even reps.

So if you can bench 80kg for 6, look to get that to 10 or look to do 82.5kg for 6.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Is she well enough to be fighting over a TV in Asda?


Lol. No! 

Picked up 2 TV deals online, one from Currys for the living room what I'll collect tonight and one from Tesco for the kids that I can collect tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

ddddn said:


> Cheers. I'm 11st 8lbs and eating 3200 not gaining it's hard to eat clean food and so much, need to up again I think.


Have you tried a bulking shake?

100g powdered oats

2-3 scoops whey - something chocolatey works best with the rest of the stuff

100g peanut butter

Banana

Whack in a blender and drink 

1000 calories no bother


----------



## TELBOR

ddddn said:


> Cheers. I'm 11st 8lbs and eating 3200 not gaining it's hard to eat clean food and so much, need to up again I think.


As @Ginger Ben said, with a try. Simple fix


----------



## Richie186

ddddn said:


> Cheers. I'm 11st 8lbs and eating 3200 not gaining it's hard to eat clean food and so much, need to up again I think.


Try putting a tablespoon of olive oil in your shakes and drizzle some over rice/pots etc

Around 250 cals per spoon so 3 a day adds up.

If you're a true hard gainer then don't be so clean with your food, chuck a bit of junk in now and then.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, nice lie in - needed it lol

Looooong day yesterday. Work has been busy all week, should slow down come next week for Xmas though.

Well happy Xmas shopping is all done, got myself a tub of celebrations and heroes though. Gonna rinse them come Xmas week Pmsl

To say I pinned the TMTE Thursday I was soaked in bed last night, dripping! Should be fun lol

@Goodfella got some apple cider vinegar mate, tea spoon before meals?


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:



> Morning all, nice lie in - needed it lol
> 
> Looooong day yesterday. Work has been busy all week, should slow down come next week for Xmas though.
> 
> Well happy Xmas shopping is all done, got myself a tub of celebrations and heroes though. Gonna rinse them come Xmas week Pmsl
> 
> To say I pinned the TMTE Thursday I was soaked in bed last night, dripping! Should be fun lol
> 
> @Goodfella got some apple cider vinegar mate, tea spoon before meals?


I do 1 tablespoon before big meals matey 

Pre breakfast, pre workout meal & post workout meal.

Get ready to pull some faces :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I do 1 tablespoon before big meals matey
> 
> Pre breakfast, pre workout meal & post workout meal.
> 
> Get ready to pull some faces :lol:


Already had a sniff lol

Thanks mate


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Already had a sniff lol
> 
> Thanks mate


No worries mate 

You'll learn to love it..... Eventually


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> No worries mate
> 
> You'll learn to love it..... Eventually


Soon see lol


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> No worries mate
> 
> You'll learn to love it..... Eventually


Isn't too bad lol

Mrs wasn't happy I burped in her face after having it 

Won some goodies off another forum today lol

2xT350

2xGHRP2

2xIPAM

2xMelanotan

2xTB500

4xMod GRF



I'm sure I'll find a place for all those in my cycle lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Isn't too bad lol
> 
> Mrs wasn't happy I burped in her face after having it
> 
> Won some goodies off another forum today lol
> 
> 2xT350
> 
> 2xGHRP2
> 
> 2xIPAM
> 
> 2xMelanotan
> 
> 2xTB500
> 
> 4xMod GRF
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll find a place for all those in my cycle lol


Haha I'm going to have to do that .

Lucky bastard altho enjoy pinning them multiple times a day PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Haha I'm going to have to do that .
> 
> Lucky bastard altho enjoy pinning them multiple times a day PMSL


I'll go upon waking and before bed lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I'll go upon waking and before bed lol


Post workout too? Convenient time ?


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Post workout too? Convenient time ?


Could do mate, no issue there


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Could do mate, no issue there


Be good to see results as you've never gave peps a full run no??


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Be good to see results as you've never gave peps a full run no??


Nah, had some in for ages. Did a few shots and that was about it Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Isn't too bad lol
> 
> Mrs wasn't happy I burped in her face after having it
> 
> Won some goodies off another forum today lol
> 
> 2xT350
> 
> 2xGHRP2
> 
> 2xIPAM
> 
> 2xMelanotan
> 
> 2xTB500
> 
> 4xMod GRF
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll find a place for all those in my cycle lol


You cûnt do you ever pay for gear??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You cûnt do you ever pay for gear??


Lol

You know my source, he gets enough out me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> You know my source, he gets enough out me


Enough blowies


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Enough blowies


I close my eyes


----------



## TELBOR

@Goodfella post dog walk pump 

View attachment 162244


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> @Goodfella post dog walk pump
> 
> View attachment 162244


Make the bed you scruffy Cnut :lol:

Dem leg genetics


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Make the bed you scruffy Cnut :lol:
> 
> Dem leg genetics


Lol, fresh bedding going on before bed so no chance that is happening 

Shame chest ain't got "dem genetics" Pmsl


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Lol, fresh bedding going on before bed so no chance that is happening
> 
> Shame chest ain't got "dem genetics" Pmsl


Shame my calves ain't either


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Shame my calves ain't either


Coming together though mate 

How long you been lifting anyway?


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Coming together though mate
> 
> How long you been lifting anyway?


Been in the gym so to speak about 4 years now mate initially fitness with abit of weights but serious "training" now for about 2.5 years.


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Been in the gym so to speak about 4 years now mate initially fitness with abit of weights but serious "training" now for about 2.5 years.


You look as if you've been doing it longer tbh

I'll be 4 years in April for lifting, had a 6 month break in that lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> You look as if you've been doing it longer tbh
> 
> I'll be 4 years in April for lifting, had a 6 month break in that lol


Cheers bud  wish I had started younger tbh. All them years playing fcuking badminton of all games .

Time to get in the budgey smugglers and compete then mate  haha!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Cheers bud  wish I had started younger tbh. All them years playing fcuking badminton of all games .
> 
> Time to get in the budgey smugglers and compete then mate  haha!!!


Lol, we've all been there mate. Footie for me 

Saying that enjoying Tuesday nights playing 5-a-side again 

Haha! Couldn't commit to it, not at the moment anyway.


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Lol, we've all been there mate. Footie for me
> 
> Saying that enjoying Tuesday nights playing 5-a-side again
> 
> Haha! Couldn't commit to it, not at the moment anyway.


Ah that's good mate. Good to do something different none bb related


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Ah that's good mate. Good to do something different none bb related


Yeah it is. Lifting helps shrug people off you too lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it is. Lifting helps shrug people off you too lol


Haha. Sounds good just can't run for ****


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Haha. Sounds good just can't run for ****


lol, not far too run at 5 a side


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> lol, not far too run at 5 a side


Yeah mate I run like a spaz


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Yeah mate I run like a spaz


Oh, can't help running like a mong!


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> @Goodfella post dog walk pump
> 
> View attachment 162244


You walk the dog like that? Bet the girls in the park love you :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> You walk the dog like that? Bet the girls in the park love you :tongue:


Certainly do mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all you wannabes !!

Chest Monday,

Incline DB Press - 40kg @ 8 reps (had to tell partner off for grabbing elbows on last rep - so did another lol)

Incline DB Flys - 4 sets @ 15 reps

Chest Press Machine - 4 sets up to 74kg, weird machine tbh

Cable Flys - 5 sets up to 50kg

Then a little tricep work to wrap up.

Have a good one


----------



## Adz

Solid way to start the week


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Solid way to start the week


It'll do mate 

Back tomorrow


----------



## Dieseldave

Just checking in mate, nice quads - are they genetically a strong point?


----------



## TELBOR

Dieseldave said:


> Just checking in mate, nice quads - are they genetically a strong point?


They just responded very well when I first started training mate, never seem to stop growing lol

Mrs measured them the other day, 26" quads Pmsl


----------



## Dieseldave

R0BLET said:


> They just responded very well when I first started training mate, never seem to stop growing lol
> 
> Mrs measured them the other day, 26" quads Pmsl


How tall are you? It feels to me like it's taking longer for my quads to fill out and get that decent sweep due to the length of them.

Impressive work though keep it up.

Do you plan to compete?


----------



## TELBOR

Dieseldave said:


> How tall are you? It feels to me like it's taking longer for my quads to fill out and get that decent sweep due to the length of them.
> 
> Impressive work though keep it up.
> 
> Do you plan to compete?


5ft 9 mate.

Nah, well not for a few years at least!


----------



## TELBOR

Back session shortly, soooo tired!

Waking up loads in the night, hate not having enough sleep.

Anyway, I'll see what I can smash out lol


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Back session shortly, soooo tired!
> 
> Waking up loads in the night, hate not having enough sleep.
> 
> Anyway, I'll see what I can smash out lol


Morning Roblet. I don't sleep well myself so can relate to how you feel. Have a triple strength coffee to kick start you.  have a good session and you'll prolly sleep like a dawwwwg tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Roblet. I don't sleep well myself so can relate to how you feel. Have a triple strength coffee to kick start you.  have a good session and you'll prolly sleep like a dawwwwg tonight.


Hello Flubs 

I normally sleep well, I guess it's the things that are going in me! 

I had 2 spoons of coffee lol

I best do, football later so should be pooped!!


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> You look as if you've been doing it longer tbh
> 
> I'll be 4 years in April for lifting, had a 6 month break in that lol


And 300000 kebabs x


----------



## Keeks

Melatonin for sleep, I swear by it and people even say it works with stuff going in you so if it carries on, maybe worth a go. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> And 300000 kebabs x


Yuk lol

Couldn't think of anything worse!

Tbh it was more like a tub of Ben & Jerry's each night 



Keeks said:


> Melatonin for sleep, I swear by it and people even say it works with stuff going in you so if it carries on, maybe worth a go. :thumbup1:


Have you a link to buy it queen of glutes?


----------



## Huntingground

Enjoy back sesh mate, DLs in there?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yuk lol
> 
> Couldn't think of anything worse!
> 
> Tbh it was more like a tub of Ben & Jerry's each night
> 
> Have you a link to buy it queen of glutes?


 :lol: Th'ebay. I started on 5mg then upped to 10mg after a few months, bizarre and mental dreams though.

melatonin | eBay


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Enjoy back sesh mate, DLs in there?


Was enough to do damage mate lol

No deads, partner can't do them and my trap is still giving me shít tbh.

So BOR, Close grip cables rows, Lat Pull downs and a DB Rows.



Keeks said:


> :lol: Th'ebay. I started on 5mg then upped to 10mg after a few months, bizarre and mental dreams though.
> 
> melatonin | eBay


Perfect, shall take a look


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, suppose I best go and train lol

Better nights sleep. Little later than I'd like but felt like a pretty solid night 

Few more goodies arrived yesterday, still no Oxys though lol

Lots of vials in, could go crazy but pinning is annoying enough as it is!

60ml of Test in, 40ml of Tren Ace and Enanthate with the blends, 10ml NPP, 10ml EQ, bit of Mtren too lol

What a junkie eh?!

Anyway, have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Solo session today, partner wanted a lie in. Can't blame him tbh!

Anyway, did chest 

Nothing major, wanted to see how strength was got 5 out @ 120kg bench. Happy with that tbh

Next week I'll go heavier when I have a spotter.

Cable flys, incline DB press, cable press and some tricep work.

Done!

Going to have a load of eggs on toast when I get to work, rest of the day is chicken and spuds with gammon joint slow cooked for dinner later.


----------



## Dai Jones

nice one at the 120 mate

120 broke me :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> nice one at the 120 mate
> 
> 120 broke me :sad:


Is that what gave you the tear?


----------



## TELBOR

View attachment 162373


6 eggs, 4 toast and 2 lots of beans lol


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Is that what gave you the tear?


yea sure was, right on my last 6th rep :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 162373
> 
> 
> 6 eggs, 4 toast and 2 lots of beans lol


 :drool: ...fooking hungry now


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> yea sure was, right on my last 6th rep :cursing:


Damn tren lol



Dai Jones said:


> :drool: ...fooking hungry now


Haha. I'm hungry again now! So just having a shake


----------



## Sambuca

I had chocolate for breakfast


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Damn tren lol


yea and I hope it will get me back to 120 again as well


----------



## Adz

Proper breakfast there!! Good work on the chest


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I had chocolate for breakfast


It's allowed on your 40th bday mate lol



Dai Jones said:


> yea and I hope it will get me back to 120 again as well


Dai - does not live and learn Pmsl



Adz said:


> Proper breakfast there!! Good work on the chest


Haha. Bit of wind now though 

Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR

GN order in 

View attachment 162380


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Dai - does not live and learn Pmsl


:laugh:


----------



## Adz

You drink the bcaa while you training? Do you find it makes any difference?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> You drink the bcaa while you training? Do you find it makes any difference?


Yes mate, drink it all day at work tbh lol

Can't really say I can "feel it" but it's just a base covered I suppose especially on cycle when your body is like a sponge


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, drink it all day at work tbh lol
> 
> Can't really say I can "feel it" but it's just a base covered I suppose especially on cycle when your body is like a sponge


I noticed a big difference in recovery since adding intra shake... Used to just drink water whilst on gear but adding the shake increased recovery massively 

Good call on HBCD mate!!!


----------



## C.Hill

You tried peptopro with your cyclic dextrin instead of bcaas mate? Can really notice the difference, more pleasurable to drink too I find.


----------



## liam0810

For someone who does Zumba and bikram yoga This is one of the busiest journals on a bodybuilding forum!!

At least in January it'll become a proper journal when I start beasting you. By beasting I don't mean bumming. Ok maybe a little bit of bumming


----------



## Goodfella

C.Hill said:


> You tried peptopro with your cyclic dextrin instead of bcaas mate? Can really notice the difference, more pleasurable to drink too I find.


Not aimed at me but I have  . I found a difference between EAA and peptpro. Peptpro easier going down and increased recovery.


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> I noticed a big difference in recovery since adding intra shake... Used to just drink water whilst on gear but adding the shake increased recovery massively
> 
> Good call on HBCD mate!!!


Think I've used it that long I don't see that anymore lol

Arrives today  see how it goes down tomorrow.



C.Hill said:


> You tried peptopro with your cyclic dextrin instead of bcaas mate? Can really notice the difference, more pleasurable to drink too I find.


Yes mate, use it daily. Will be using it with the HBCD 

Defo tastes good, prefer it to concentrate and isolate post workout too. Just easy to drink isnt it!



liam0810 said:


> For someone who does Zumba and bikram yoga This is one of the busiest journals on a bodybuilding forum!!
> 
> At least in January it'll become a proper journal when I start beasting you. By beasting I don't mean bumming. Ok maybe a little bit of bumming


Lol, all about the Zumba gainz!!!!

End of January 

You'd bum me till your cock drops off, then cuddle me after


----------



## Adz

Woah woah woah, you do Zumba??

We need a video...


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Woah woah woah, you do Zumba??
> 
> We need a video...


Lol

No I do not do Zumba


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Think I've used it that long I don't see that anymore lol
> 
> Arrives today  see how it goes down tomorrow.
> 
> Yes mate, use it daily. Will be using it with the HBCD
> 
> Defo tastes good, prefer it to concentrate and isolate post workout too. Just easy to drink isnt it!
> 
> Lol, all about the Zumba gainz!!!!
> 
> End of January
> 
> You'd bum me till your cock drops off, then cuddle me after


Too right. Id be a loving rapist who'd like to spoon afterwards


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Too right. Id be a loving rapist who'd like to spoon afterwards


I know you would


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Yesterday was a rest day, worn out a little lol

Today is a new day though  oh and it's FRIDAY!!!

Shoulders today, should be fun.

Need to do some jabs today, EQ and TMTE. 1ml of each.

View attachment 162479


1.3kg of brisket later, won't eat it all in one lol

Slow cook it all day today, last hour jazz it up with Newmans BBQ sauce.

Got one of those acti-fryer things Wednesday, they're great! So I'll do some homemade chips later. Great bit of kit.

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders smashed!

Warm up with DBs fronts, sides, rears.

Seated smith press - up to 100kg into dropset;

60kgx10,

55kgx10,

50kgx10,

45kgx10,

40kgx10 - ruined lol

Cable lateral raises - 4 sets of 10

Face pulls - 4 sets of 10

Bicep superset - Hammer Curl bar - EZ Bar - Rope Curls (none stop, 3 sets on each moving from one to the next)

Tricep superset - EZ cable push downs - EZ overhead press

Finished off with light DB press SS with Side Raises

Very pumped!

Home and popped GHRP 2 in.

Big bowl of oats and whey now, chicken and spuds rest of time at work and the beef later


----------



## Dai Jones

impressive session


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work mate. Those supersets on arms are awesome aren't they


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> impressive session


Cheers mate 



Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate. Those supersets on arms are awesome aren't they


Yeah brutal mate, didn't train yesterday so mixed it up


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders smashed!
> 
> Warm up with DBs fronts, sides, rears.
> 
> Seated smith press - up to 100kg into dropset;
> 
> 60kgx10,
> 
> 55kgx10,
> 
> 50kgx10,
> 
> 45kgx10,
> 
> 40kgx10 - ruined lol
> 
> Cable lateral raises - 4 sets of 10
> 
> Face pulls - 4 sets of 10
> 
> Bicep superset - Hammer Curl bar - EZ Bar - Rope Curls (none stop, 3 sets on each moving from one to the next)
> 
> Tricep superset - EZ cable push downs - EZ overhead press
> 
> Finished off with light DB press SS with Side Raises
> 
> Very pumped!
> 
> Home and popped GHRP 2 in.
> 
> Big bowl of oats and whey now, chicken and spuds rest of time at work and the beef later


Nice work


----------



## Adz

Big session!! Bet your arms were ruined after that.

Cant beat a bit of slow cooked beef, enjoy!


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Nice work


Cheers ab-zilla!!



Adz said:


> Big session!! Bet your arms were ruined after that.
> 
> Cant beat a bit of slow cooked beef, enjoy!


Haha, pretty pumped mate!!

Was great, bit left over for breakfast too lol

Brisket, homemade chips and some part baked rolls


----------



## Dan94

Tempted to get a slow cooker myself mate, worth it?


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Tempted to get a slow cooker myself mate, worth it?


For £10-15 mate yes.

Just easy way to do things, can bang a joint of meat in and do a BBQ style meal or meat, spuds and veg for a stew


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies, feels like I haven't stopped all day lol

Had plenty of crappy little jobs to do and usual house chores.

Got on of these today;

View attachment 162614


Nutribullet blender, destroys anything you put in it lol @Hera I'm on it!!

Joys of having farms shops all around me in cheap veg, so that's the plan. Not just for me but the Mrs too.

Got loads of beetroot, celery, kale, broccoli, spinach. Then your usual fruits, apples, berries, bananas and some other bits.

Made a couple up today to try and was spot on.

Happy days 

Oxys came today, so they're in pre-workout from Monday. Topped test up today so that's 725mg this week. So long as it's 700-800mg that'll do me.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies, feels like I haven't stopped all day lol
> 
> Had plenty of crappy little jobs to do and usual house chores.
> 
> Got on of these today;
> 
> View attachment 162614
> 
> 
> Nutribullet blender, destroys anything you put in it lol @Hera I'm on it!!
> 
> Joys of having farms shops all around me in cheap veg, so that's the plan. Not just for me but the Mrs too.
> 
> Got loads of beetroot, celery, kale, broccoli, spinach. Then your usual fruits, apples, berries, bananas and some other bits.
> 
> Made a couple up today to try and was spot on.
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Oxys came today, so they're in pre-workout from Monday. Topped test up today so that's 725mg this week. So long as it's 700-800mg that'll do me.


How much was that? I'll put my whole dinner in it lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> How much was that? I'll put my whole dinner in it lol


Lol, I can't imagine mince and spuds would be a refreshing drink 

£60 with a few extra cups and stuff, brand new boxed. Some woman was selling it, was her ex's who left it at the house unopened lol.

Should have been £100+ with extra bits.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies, feels like I haven't stopped all day lol
> 
> Had plenty of crappy little jobs to do and usual house chores.
> 
> Got on of these today;
> 
> [ATCruciferous Raw Vegetables
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but cruciferous vegetables should be cooked before eating as they contain chemicals that BLOCK the production of thyroid hormone in your body!*Considering that 2 out of every 3 Westerners are either overweight or obese and this is projected to jump to 75% by 2020, this is of particular importance as folks struggling with weight usually suffer from borderline to full blown hypothyroidism.
> 
> Hypothyroidism is a condition where the thyroid gland does not make enough thyroid hormone, so someone suffering from this condition surely does not want to be eating foods that will block what little thyroid hormone is being produced in the first place!
> 
> Symptoms of hypothyroidism include cold hands and feet, thinning hair, fatigue, reduced or nonexistent libido, co**** dry hair, constipation, difficulty losing weight, and depression among many others.
> 
> Cooking crucifers reduces the goitrogenic substances by about 2/3.** Fermentation does not reduce goitrogens in these veggies, but since fermented crucifers such as sauerkraut are typically eaten as a condiment and, hence, in small amounts, consumption is fine if the diet is rich in iodine.
> 
> Here is the list of common cruciferous vegetables that you do not want to be eating raw if you want to protect your thyroid gland!
> 
> Arugula, broccoli, kale, cauliflower, cabbage, turnip, collard greens, bok choy, brussels sprouts, radish, rutabaga, and watercress.
> 
> Notice that many of these vegetables are commonly included in fresh veggie juice blends or in salads.** While an occasional arugula salad or cup of coleslaw is not going to do harm to most folks, it would be wise not to make a habit of eating/drinking any of these vegetables in raw form.
> 
> Nutribullet blender, destroys anything you put in it lol @Hera I'm on it!!
> 
> Joys of having farms shops all around me in cheap veg, so that's the plan. Not just for me but the Mrs too.
> 
> Got loads of beetroot, celery, kale, broccoli, spinach. Then your usual fruits, apples, berries, bananas and some other bits.
> 
> Made a couple up today to try and was spot on.
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Oxys came today, so they're in pre-workout from Monday. Topped test up today so that's 725mg this week. So long as it's 700-800mg that'll do me.


Check online mate,some veg cannot be assimilated raw and are now under review I hear,regarding toxins and content ,actually being more harmful raw,not harmful cooked...just a thought...


----------



## biglbs

That

Is a mess...sorry,but I know you will sort through


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Check online mate,some veg cannot be assimilated raw and are now under review I hear,regarding toxins and content ,actually being more harmful raw,not harmful cooked...just a thought...


Possibly the worse quote ever mate lol

Double headed sword raw or not raw vegetables, cook and lose nutrients. Don't cook and the above mentioned from yourself.

At the moment it's going to be a daily, beetroot, spinach, celery and Apple.

Then some other bits along the way 

It's mainly going to be used to blitz protein shakes lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Possibly the worse quote ever mate lol
> 
> Double headed sword raw or not raw vegetables, cook and lose nutrients. Don't cook and the above mentioned from yourself.
> 
> At the moment it's going to be a daily, beetroot, spinach, celery and Apple.
> 
> Then some other bits along the way
> 
> It's mainly going to be used to blitz protein shakes lol


IMHO if you avoid the ones that need cooking,there is loads that don't,anyway,but the thyroid issue can be a buggy,I know someone who regrets it,she is a big raw food fan,had big problems,due to love of broccoli, weard or what?

Beetroot is one of the best ,as you know,super food at its very best,be lucky buddy x


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> IMHO if you avoid the ones that need cooking,there is loads that don't,anyway,but the thyroid issue can be a buggy,I know someone who regrets it,she is a big raw food fan,had big problems,due to love of broccoli, weard or what?
> 
> Beetroot is one of the best ,as you know,super food at its very best,be lucky buddy x


Should be ok mate, I'm not switching to a liquid diet by any means 

Beetroot I will always have, best thing I've used to keep BP under control. Saves using meds!!

Still on solids so don't worry, pizza and movie night.....

View attachment 162666


I shall enjoy


----------



## Dan94

Be interesting to hear how you get on with that mate, looked at them a few times but price always put me off :lol:


----------



## Adz

Pizza looks good!


----------



## Goodfella

Pizza


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Be interesting to hear how you get on with that mate, looked at them a few times but price always put me off :lol:


I shall blitz so high cal bulking shakes that's for sure mate!! 



Adz said:


> Pizza looks good!





Goodfella said:


> Pizza


Was gooooooood!!

But Godzilla is shít lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I shall blitz so high cal bulking shakes that's for sure mate!!
> 
> Was gooooooood!!
> 
> But Godzilla is shít lol


Absolutely w4nk mate lol. Watched wolf of the Wall Street the other night now that's a film!


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Absolutely w4nk mate lol. Watched wolf of the Wall Street the other night now that's a film!


Yup. Shít!!

Yeah that's a proper film, hilarious and supposedly all true


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Yup. Shít!!
> 
> Yeah that's a proper film, hilarious and supposedly all true


Di Caprio is a top lad too


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Di Caprio is a top lad too


Except for Titanic lol


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Except for Titanic lol


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

It's Monday..... So it's chest lol

Pants sleep as Mrs couldn't sleep so she was up and down all night - said I was breathing heavy and snoring.

Weighed in at 203lbs today. These next 7/8 weeks till end of January I want to hit 210-215lb.

Body composition is changing well, keep getting lots of "shoulders look big" comments.

Oxys popped, Proviron popped and Pure Mass consumed at 5am.

Have a good one


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yup. Shít!!
> 
> Yeah that's a proper film, hilarious and supposedly all true


Saw last few minutes of a documentary the other night about the real wolf of wall street, still need to watch the film though.

Shutter Island, quality Di Caprio film! :beer:

Awesome with the big shoulders comments too! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Saw last few minutes of a documentary the other night about the real wolf of wall street, still need to watch the film though.
> 
> Shutter Island, quality Di Caprio film! :beer:
> 
> Awesome with the big shoulders comments too! :thumbup1:


The film is great! He had a few books out too and other things, crazy life.

Inception, that's one of my favourites with an amazing soundtrack.

Haha, can't be compliments can we


----------



## Ginger Ben

Err @Keeks shutter Island is one of the worst films I've ever seen lol. Nearly walked out of it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Err @Keeks shutter Island is one of the worst films I've ever seen lol. Nearly walked out of it


You have no soul Benjamin


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> The film is great! He had a few books out too and other things, crazy life.
> 
> Inception, that's one of my favourites with an amazing soundtrack.
> 
> Haha, can't be compliments can we


Cool, will have to watch that one, cheers. Yep, will be watching Wolf of wall st over xmas.

Yep, always good! :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Err @Keeks shutter Island is one of the worst films I've ever seen lol. Nearly walked out of it


You kidding me?! No way, it's epic!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol it was dog shìt


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cool, will have to watch that one, cheers. Yep, will be watching Wolf of wall st over xmas.
> 
> Yep, always good! :beer:
> 
> You kidding me?! No way, it's epic!!


Love inception. Wolf of Wall Street you will píss yourself


----------



## Adz

Wolf is great film but couldn't stand Shutter Island.

He is great in Catch Me If You Can too.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Love inception. Wolf of Wall Street you will píss yourself


Why, not a comedy is it?

Why's no-one liking Shutter Island, I loved it!!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Wolf is great film but couldn't stand Shutter Island.
> 
> He is great in Catch Me If You Can too.


Yeah that's a good film too, one you can watch again and still enjoy it 



Keeks said:


> Why, not a comedy is it?
> 
> Why's no-one liking Shutter Island, I loved it!!


Well, it's not but some of the stuff they do is hilarious


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's a good film too, one you can watch again and still enjoy it
> 
> Well, it's not but some of the stuff they do is hilarious


I'm intrigued, will watch over Xmas.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Love inception. Wolf of Wall Street you will píss yourself


Inception is awesome and if you like Christopher Nolan's films like that and the Dark Knight trilogy then go see Interstellar. One of best films i've ever seen.

And Wolf of Wall St is amazing! I've watched every few weeks!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Inception is awesome and if you like Christopher Nolan's films like that and the Dark Knight trilogy then go see Interstellar. One of best films i've ever seen.
> 
> And Wolf of Wall St is amazing! I've watched every few weeks!


I shall look for it tonight mate 

Going to email you later


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session then!

High Pulley Cable flys to start - 4 sets of 12

Flat bench - up to 120kg

Incline bench - 10 sets of 10 at 60kg

Mid Pulley cables flys - 5 sets till failure

Then a few sets on biceps

Oxys left me feeling "larger" today, see how I get on with them this first week


----------



## TELBOR

Evening píss flap lovers and @Sambuca 

4,200 cals today. Usual day tbh, and quite straight forward.

View attachment 162700


Check those sugars lol All pre/Intra and post mind.

Back session tomorrow, just blasting the tens machine on the trap as its been killing today! Then sleep 

Toodle pip.


----------



## FelonE1

Night Roblet x


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Evening píss flap lovers and @Sambuca
> 
> 4,200 cals today. Usual day tbh, and quite straight forward.
> 
> View attachment 162700
> 
> 
> Check those sugars lol All pre/Intra and post mind.
> 
> Back session tomorrow, just blasting the tens machine on the trap as its been killing today! Then sleep
> 
> Toodle pip.


Nom nom carbs

Nn sweetie


----------



## skipper1987

What OXYS you using?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Night Roblet x


Night mate lol



Sambuca said:


> Nom nom carbs
> 
> Nn sweetie


I do love my carbs 



skipper1987 said:


> What OXYS you using?


Apollo mate, day 2 today.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, could have stayed in bed lol

Anyway, tren maybe kicking in. Woke up middle of feb night soaked!!

I mean dripping lol

Back session soon


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies, could have stayed in bed lol
> 
> Anyway, tren maybe kicking in. Woke up middle of feb night soaked!!
> 
> I mean dripping lol
> 
> Back session soon


Morning mate have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning mate have a good one


You too big man


----------



## TELBOR

Back smashed, partner didn't show the pussy!

Deads - up to 180kg

Lat pull downs - up to 73kg, controlled, slow and stretched

Close grip cable rows - up to 82kg again slow and controlled

Back was in bits, pump was crippling lower back lol

Did a little tricep work to wrap up.


----------



## Adz

Good work mate, you are getting some food in you! Eating pretty clean through the week?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good work mate, you are getting some food in you! Eating pretty clean through the week?


As clean as can be, weekend it's more relaxed on one of the days. Next week I have 2 meals with work, one is a 3 course I've picked ice cream for desert lol

The other is just a Christmas dinner with a pudding


----------



## Lukehh

well done pal keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> well done pal keep it up! :thumbup1:


What did I do lol.

You massive yet?!


----------



## TELBOR

Football was fun tonight.... Not. Half didn't turn up and it píssed it down!

And to top it off trying an heroic save I smashed my hip on the ground lol

Carried on as I'm a double hard bàstard 

Anyway. Kinda put me off snap this evening, do only had a small portion of food and no shake. Still hit over 3k for the day so no biggie.


----------



## Lukehh

R0BLET said:


> What did I do lol.
> 
> You massive yet?!


Your recent workout.

What you mean? Im just cruising h34r:


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> Your recent workout.
> 
> What you mean? Im just cruising h34r:


Haha, thanks 

Are you.... My mistake


----------



## TELBOR

Arms smashed even though extremely tired lol

Cable extensions - 5 sets of 15

EZ skull crushers - 4 sets of 10-12

Cable V bar Pushdowns - 5 sets of 12

Bicep super dooper sets!! 4 exercises, no rest just go round them till you can't!

Standing EZ Bar Curls

Straight bar with FatGripz Curls

DB curls

Rope curls

Got 3 sets out on each, standing EZ bar was heavy load, rest was lighter.

Done


----------



## 31205

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Can't beat a bit of food porn mate
> 
> Chicken - @Chelsea style!
> 
> Breadcrumbs, drizzle of honey :beer:
> 
> View attachment 156331
> 
> 
> That's tomorrow's food
> 
> Today's been pasta and meatballs plus the Sunday dinner....
> 
> View attachment 156332
> 
> 
> Well nice!


How do you make those chicken things in breadcrumbs mate?


----------



## TELBOR

sen said:


> How do you make those chicken things in breadcrumbs mate?


It's a sachet mix mate, old el paso 

Chop chickens, drizzle of honey and evoo and throw breadcrumbs on.

Done.

Dead nice too.


----------



## Adz

I'm gonna have to try that breadcrumb mix, looks really good.

Nice arm session, 4 set superset must be fun


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> I'm gonna have to try that breadcrumb mix, looks really good.
> 
> Nice arm session, 4 set superset must be fun


It's nice mate 

Haha, pump to the extreme


----------



## TELBOR

No training today, just feel worn out.

Got up at 5am, then got to 6am and just didn't feel its worth going if I couldn't give 100% so got back in bed for an hour.

Have a good one you lot!


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders! Zero energy lol

Late night as got another dog 

Poor little thing is half the weight of ours and we couldn't just leave him there. Suppose to be a month older than ours, Defo the runt!

Anyway, we'll fill him out.

Yet to do any jabs this week, peps in but haven't had time to do the TMT and EQ lol Tomorrow 

Have a good Friday ladies!


----------



## Keeks

Pics of new dog please!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Pics of new dog please!


Lol

View attachment 162846


One on the right, fugly little thing ain't he


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders wrecked, happy with session.

Warm up DBs fronts, sides, rears

Seated Smith Press - up to 90kg for 10 into dropset down to 60kg

Upright rows - 4 sets of 12

Cable lateral raises - lost count of sets, pyramid up and into drop set was ruined!

Bit of tricep work and that was enough.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope he was free 

Get him on the mince and eggs mate that'll fill him out


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope he was free
> 
> Get him on the mince and eggs mate that'll fill him out


Was he fùck lol

They obviously needed the money mate, such a shame tbh

He's on it  Had mince chicken, egg and coconut oil earlier


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Was he fùck lol
> 
> They obviously needed the money mate, such a shame tbh
> 
> He's on it  Had mince chicken, egg and coconut oil earlier


Yeah that is a shame. Good work saving the little chap


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 162846
> 
> 
> One on the right, fugly little thing ain't he


Omg, so sweet!!!! You'll need two xmas pooch outfits now.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that is a shame. Good work saving the little chap


Cheers Ben 



Keeks said:


> Omg, so sweet!!!! You'll need two xmas pooch outfits now.


Haha! 2 Christmas pudding outfits


----------



## Lukehh

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders! Zero energy lol
> 
> Late night as got another dog
> 
> Poor little thing is half the weight of ours and we couldn't just leave him there. Suppose to be a month older than ours, Defo the runt!
> 
> Anyway, we'll fill him out.
> 
> Yet to do any jabs this week, peps in but haven't had time to do the TMT and EQ lol Tomorrow
> 
> Have a good Friday ladies!


WTF, you haven't had time to do a couple of min jabs? MTFU.

love you ;D


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> WTF, you haven't had time to do a couple of min jabs? MTFU.
> 
> love you ;D


Nope lol not had time to do anything this week!

Pmsl, don't lie. Next you'll say you're natty......


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 162846
> 
> 
> One on the right, fugly little thing ain't he


no waaaaaayyeeeeeeeee......awwweeeeee.....berrrrluddie lovely! I'm putting in my "T'internet Auntie" application in right now!


----------



## Lukehh

R0BLET said:


> Nope lol not had time to do anything this week!
> 
> Pmsl, don't lie. Next you'll say you're natty......


i was thinking of jumping on my first cycle soon, 500mg test or something.


----------



## Adz

Awhhh the new dog looks great, what have you named it?


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> no waaaaaayyeeeeeeeee......awwweeeeee.....berrrrluddie lovely! I'm putting in my "T'internet Auntie" application in right now!


Haha! Application accepted 



Lukehh said:


> i was thinking of jumping on my first cycle soon, 500mg test or something.


Everyone knows the sweet spot is 2000mg mate 



Adz said:


> Awhhh the new dog looks great, what have you named it?


He's a lovely dog mate, needs training and feeding up! Other own had named him Bruno so that's staying. Can't confuse the little scamp


----------



## TELBOR

Smashed it last few days, food, training and everything.....

I'm lying lol

Been hanging out my rear end, head cold, bunged up, no appetite, pants sleep blah blah blah

So not lifted since Friday and onto 11th day with no jabs. Never mind eh!

Clearing up now and appetite is creeping back in. Didn't really do much at the weekend, chilled with mrs and kids and took dogs a few walks.

The runt has gain 1/2 a Lb in a few days so he's doing better than me 

Staff meal out tonight, should be nice. Some fish starter, turkey dinner and some icecream thing for desert.

Hopefully i'll get in the gym tomorrow for a push session


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Smashed it last few days, food, training and everything.....
> 
> Staff meal out tonight, should be nice. *Some fish starter*, turkey dinner and *some icecream thing* for desert.


blimey! you're not going to eat at that takeaway that Keeks uses for dinner are you? :laugh: :laugh: that description sounds disturbingly similar...:laugh:

I found those posts so funny I keep going back to have a look at them!...lol...I know, I'm a saddo...but they're funny right? cough...or is that just me?

snicker snicker...


----------



## Lukehh

first @sean 162 now you on the depressing training front, what is in the water!! :crying:

@Chelsea hurry up and give them some abuse :lol:


----------



## sean 162

Lukehh said:


> first @sean 162 now you on the depressing training front, what is in the water!! :crying:
> 
> @Chelsea hurry up and give them some abuse :lol:


Whoa whoa im bk and running on all cylinders! Just going to be unassisted for a wile


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> blimey! you're not going to eat at that takeaway that Keeks uses for dinner are you? :laugh: :laugh: that description sounds disturbingly similar...:laugh:
> 
> I found those posts so funny I keep going back to have a look at them!...lol...I know, I'm a saddo...but they're funny right? cough...or is that just me?
> 
> snicker snicker...


Lol. How you managed to relate keeks's mental menus to those few words is scary 



Lukehh said:


> first @sean 162 now you on the depressing training front, what is in the water!! :crying:
> 
> @Chelsea hurry up and give them some abuse :lol:


Haha! Just worn down and sitting in an office all day with every clown sniffling it's bound to happen 



sean 162 said:


> Whoa whoa im bk and running on all cylinders! Just going to be unassisted for a wile


Un what..... Lol

Good shout mate. Think I'll come off early next year tbh

Got jab done today so back on track there.


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Lol. How you managed to relate keeks's mental menus to those few words is scary
> 
> Haha! Just worn down and sitting in an office all day with every clown sniffling it's bound to happen
> 
> Un what..... Lol
> 
> Good shout mate. Think I'll come off early next year tbh
> 
> Got jab done today so back on track there.


Yep completely done a 180 mate lol . Got the gastric bug last week and gyno quite bad too even tho on 250 mg test e e7 days aswell as nolva and adex . So something onv isnt right. Time off and some bloodwork is logical. I have a family to think of too


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Yep completely done a 180 mate lol . Got the gastric bug last week and gyno quite bad too even tho on 250 mg test e e7 days aswell as nolva and adex . So something onv isnt right. Time off and some bloodwork is logical. I have a family to think of too


Good for you mate, I've always put family first over this game. Building muscle doesn't make them happy, that's why I never train at weekends tbh.

Gyno sounds a cùnt, I get the odd itch and that's it.


----------



## TELBOR

Push session done, never great when you can't breathe is it 

Anyway,

Cable Flys to warm up

Flat bench - only up to 100kg

Seated shoulder press - up to 80kg

DB laterals - 4 sets at 10kg nothing major

Then some tricep work.

Now nose is streaming like fùck!

Nice meal out at work, really good laugh and did a secret Santa thing.

Have a good day


----------



## Ginger Ben

How the oxys working mate? Any jump in weight


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How the oxys working mate? Any jump in weight


Only used them 4 times last week pre workout mate, then the man flu lol.

Will use them all this week and for the rest of the cycle


----------



## Adz

Only 100kg? No point even lifting that


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Only 100kg? No point even lifting that


Pmsl, wasn't the best session mate. Nose is flooding at work


----------



## Chelsea

sean 162 said:


> Whoa whoa im bk and running on all cylinders! Just going to be *a pussy* for a wile


Edited for reality


----------



## skipper1987

Chelsea said:


> Edited for reality


Class!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Edited for reality


Lol

And likes are back on tapatalk


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags,

Still not 100%, hopefully sweat the fúcker out in my jumper at work today lol

Did arms earlier 

EZ bar Preacher Curls - up to 50kg controlled slow negs

Concentrated DB Curls - up to 20kg

Rope curls - can't remember weight lol

Over head rope extensions SS with EZ bar push downs

Straight bar curls - none stop till failure 10 then pass to partner, then back to me and so on.

Nice and pumped but nothing amazing, hate feeling pants lol

Christmas lunch at work today so I shall eat like a pig!

Brisket last night, slow cooked all day. Was spot on


----------



## TELBOR

Sooo....

May as well write this week off too! Went to do back and threw up in the gym and 3 times when I got home lol

Don't feel well at all.

Signing off for Xmas now. Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Sooo....
> 
> May as well write this week off too! Went to do back and threw up in the gym and 3 times when I got home lol
> 
> Don't feel well at all.
> 
> Signing off for Xmas now. Have a good one ladies!!


Poofter.

Have a good one mate.


----------



## Adz

Booooo 

Get better soon, you need to enjoy your turkey next week


----------



## TELBOR

Evening slags!

So it's kicked in..... Skinny, weak, small blah blah blah

Time to get back on it.

Feeling better, just got swollen glands and sore throat now so it'll pass soon.

Cals need smashing in, need to get cycle back on track too.

Tomorrow it's chest. This evening it's a huge pizza


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Evening slags!
> 
> So it's kicked in..... Skinny, weak, small blah blah blah
> 
> Time to get back on it.
> 
> Feeling better, just got swollen glands and sore throat now so it'll pass soon.
> 
> Cals need smashing in, need to get cycle back on track too.
> 
> Tomorrow it's chest. This evening it's a huge pizza


Top fuel for tomorrow's workout right there mate


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Top fuel for tomorrow's workout right there mate


Agreed lol

Last 2 weeks have been pants. So tomorrow it's oxy driven chest session


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Agreed lol
> 
> Last 2 weeks have been pants. So tomorrow it's oxy driven chest session


Pizza & Oxys... Fuel of champs


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Pizza & Oxys... Fuel of champs


Yeah think I heard Phil Heath say that once mate


----------



## TELBOR

Chest o'clock!

Oxys - done

Whey - done

Dextrose, EAAS, BCAA's, HCBD - done

Slin - done

Lol

Just remembered we have a massive fuddle at work - so shít loads of food, all processed within an inch of its life

So I'll take my usual stuff 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Chest o'clock!
> 
> Oxys - done
> 
> Whey - done
> 
> Dextrose, EAAS, BCAA's, HCBD - done
> 
> Slin - done
> 
> Lol
> 
> Just remembered we have a massive fuddle at work - so shít loads of food, all processed within an inch of its life
> 
> So I'll take my usual stuff
> 
> Have a good one!!


last night for tea i had microwave chips and a rustlers burger nom nom


----------



## Adz

WTF is a fuddle?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> last night for tea i had microwave chips and a rustlers burger nom nom


You legend!! Lol




Adz said:


> WTF is a fuddle?


Basically a buffet at work, about 30 of us bringing food and drink - I'm on soft drinks so it's coke zero galore lol


----------



## TELBOR

Decent session to a degree. Training partner didn't show..... FFS

Warm up DB press and flys

DB bench press - up to 35kg easy enough

Cable flys - 4 sets of 15 up to 50kg

Incline smith press - 4 sets of 12 @ 60kg slow negs and slow positives

Then some tricep work with a little bit of cable to finish chest off.

Pumped up well but soon deflated when I got in ......

View attachment 163271


Onwards and upwards


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Decent session to a degree. Training partner didn't show..... FFS
> 
> Warm up DB press and flys
> 
> DB bench press - up to 35kg easy enough
> 
> Cable flys - 4 sets of 15 up to 50kg
> 
> Incline smith press - 4 sets of 12 @ 60kg slow negs and slow positives
> 
> Then some tricep work with a little bit of cable to finish chest off.
> 
> Pumped up well but soon deflated when I got in ......
> 
> View attachment 163271
> 
> 
> Onwards and upwards


Legs please Robrigo


----------



## FelonE1

Huntingground said:


> Legs please Robrigo


Oh does he train legs?lol.


----------



## Adz

Soon get back into your stride mate, now get to that buffet early and steal all the chicken off it


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Legs please Robrigo


Lol few pages back mate. They're my "strong" point lol



FelonE said:


> Oh does he train legs?lol.


I can beat these wheels mate 



Adz said:


> Soon get back into your stride mate, now get to that buffet early and steal all the chicken off it


I'm hoping some pr**k brings chicken and houmous


----------



## TELBOR

R0BLET said:


> @Goodfella post dog walk pump
> 
> View attachment 162244


 @Huntingground


----------



## Ginger Ben

Adz said:


> WTF is a fuddle?


Northern for bumfest


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Northern for bumfest


Jelly ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Jelly ?


Nope I'm off work and going to the pub


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nope I'm off work and going to the pub


Perks of being the boss lol


----------



## Dan94

Have a great Christmas and New Year mate :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Have a great Christmas and New Year mate :thumb: :bounce:


You too Dan 

Enjoy the food tomorrow lol


----------



## mal

Merry xmas rob,im already enjoying food:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Merry xmas rob,im already enjoying food:lol:


Doesn't surprise me lol

I had some beef stew and bread earlier if that helps 

View attachment 163400


Filled a little gap, then had some Mississippi Mud Pie pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon scum bags!

Gym hours haven't been great and was going to go today, but seen as the heavens opened and the gritters never showed it wasn't worth it. Cleared up a little now but gym is closed pmsl

So plan is Monday - push, Tuesday - pull, Wednesday - legs. Then it's closed again lol

Haven't really taken the píss with diet, plenty of meat consumed 

A few chocs and snacks here and there.

Jabs are back on track so can't grumble. Tren boulders rearing there head, just need arms to catch up 

Anyway. Have a good one!!


----------



## Adz

Good to hear the diet didnt suffer mate, bet you can't wait to get back in the gym


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good to hear the diet didnt suffer mate, bet you can't wait to get back in the gym


Defo can't wait! Still got a cough but that ain't stopping me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Push session done - Chest, Shoulders, Tri's.

Rolled in as doors opened at 9am, empty. 10 mins later..... Packed Ffs.

So that messed session up!

Anyway.

Decline Bench

DB Shoulder Press

Cable Flys

Cable Lateral raises (wanted DB's but zero space!)

Incline bench to fry that off

Tricep work to wrap up.

Pull tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella

Some right pop to them Delts mate


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Some right pop to them Delts mate


I'll do the laterals and face pulls tomorrow to make up for today lol

Couldn't find that place you eat at mate, just the Leeds and Manchester restaurants.....


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> I'll do the laterals and face pulls tomorrow to make up for today lol
> 
> Couldn't find that place you eat at mate, just the Leeds and Manchester restaurants.....


Rub Smokehouse & Bar Nottingham serving authentic EPIC American BBQ


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> Rub Smokehouse & Bar Nottingham serving authentic EPIC American BBQ


Perfect


----------



## Dan94

Similar session to me today mate


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Similar session to me today mate


Doesn't feel like I really connected with chest though, but annoying. May take a wonder to another gym tomorrow.


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> Doesn't feel like I really connected with chest though, but annoying. May take a wonder to another gym tomorrow.


Then you will be a January noob :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Then you will be a January noob :tongue:


Noob with awesome gainz in 2 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Well chest is in bits lol so must have connected with it yesterday 

Gym was dead so all good today.

Deads - 4 sets of 10

EZ bar BOR - 4 sets of 10-12

Lat pull downs - 3 sets of 10

Close grip pulley rows - 3 sets of 10

DB Shrugs - 4 sets of 12

Then some bicep work along with DB side and bent over raises for being missed yesterday.

Fooked.

Off to view a house today, we downsized last year - too much. So need something bigger.

Having a slow cooked Mexican leg of lamb today with purée butternut squash. It's been marinating overnight so should be well tasty!

Pics to follow lol


----------



## Adz

Lamb sounds very good, hope the house viewing goes ok


----------



## Dan94

Lamb sounds nice mate, still need to get a slow cooker lol

Best of luck with house viewing


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Lamb sounds very good, hope the house viewing goes ok





Dan94 said:


> Lamb sounds nice mate, still need to get a slow cooker lol
> 
> Best of luck with house viewing


Viewing was pants lol

It photo'd well 

Lamb is just about done, this one was in the oven at 150 degrees since 1.15pm. Sat on carrots, onions, chillies and red wine. Those have been blended up to make a gravy 

It's falling off the bone, can't wait! Blitzing butternut soon and roasted some spuds off for my carbs lol


----------



## TELBOR

Last nights lamb 

View attachment 163577


Blitz butternut too much though lol But was very nice.

An hour later I had 2 cobs with more lamb and a trickle of mint sauce 

Gym at 10 ish, popped some oxys and watching some CT fletcher.

New Year's Eve at a friends, they're doing a big joint of pulled pork 

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

Session done this morning, was good enough to get me soaked in sweat!

Legs and Arms

Leg Press - 10 sets of 10 @ 300kg

Seated calf raises - 5 sets of 15

V bar push downs - 10 sets of 10

Straight bar cable curls - 10 sets of 10

DB preacher curls - 3 sets of 10

DB overhead press - 3 sets of 10

EZ bar push downs - 4 sets of 12

Rope curls - 4 sets of 15

Single arm pull downs SS reverser grip - 3 sets of 12

Standing DB curls to wrap up - 4 sets of 20

Done.

Had a power nap this afternoon so I can make it to gone midnight 

Edit - 2 guys talking about using Insulin at the gym..... Good god it was scary listening to them lol "20iu after training and 2 chocolate bars, my mate did it and he's huge now!!"

Pmsl


----------



## Adz

Ive never heard of people taking insulin before!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Ive never heard of people taking insulin before!


I take it when I remember mate lol


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> I take it when I remember mate lol


Is there much benefit to it? Well I'm guessing there is or else you wouldn't take it...

Gonna have to read up on it


----------



## Goodfella

Fcuk me that's a top weight on leg press for GVT mate


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Is there much benefit to it? Well I'm guessing there is or else you wouldn't take it...
> 
> Gonna have to read up on it


It's the most anabolic hormone out there..... I've just never done it properly lol



Goodfella said:


> Fcuk me that's a top weight on leg press for GVT mate


Is it? Seemed light pmsl


----------



## Goodfella

R0BLET said:


> Is it? Seemed light pmsl


For ten sets of ten yeah! For one set of ten no


----------



## TELBOR

Goodfella said:


> For ten sets of ten yeah! For one set of ten no


Lol, I'm sure I'll feel it the next few days mate


----------



## 25434

Hey there Roblet, happy 2015 to you. X


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Hey there Roblet, happy 2015 to you. X


You too Flubs  Hope you had a good one x


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all, last few days of freedom until back to work Monday. Anyway, tricep doms!

A little bicep doms too which is rare lol

Nailed quite a bit of food last night at friends place, loads of meat and bread 

Just about to have some spuds and a tin of tuna, then a little quark and whey before bed I reckon.

Push session tomorrow, vets with the new arrival for a check up but he's doing well. 4lb in 3 weeks and can't see his ribs anymore lol

Edit - some retarded autocorrects lol


----------



## TELBOR

2 beetroot, Apple juice, ice and some BCAA's 

View attachment 163675


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 2 beetroot, Apple juice, ice and some BCAA's
> 
> View attachment 163675


Sounds fvcking disgusting lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Sounds fvcking disgusting lol.


LOL it's refreshing and good when on cycle


----------



## Keeks

Is it a nutri bullet/ninja thing you've got? Any good? Thinking of getting one.

And quark supper, nice! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Is it a nutri bullet/ninja thing you've got? Any good? Thinking of getting one.
> 
> And quark supper, nice! :thumb:


It's a Nutri Bullet, blitz absolutely everything!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> It's a Nutri Bullet, blitz absolutely everything!


Do you have to still peel fruit and veg?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Do you have to still peel fruit and veg?


Depends, obviously some fruit and veg we can eat skins but stuff like mango, banana and stuff the skin needs to come off


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Depends, obviously some fruit and veg we can eat skins but stuff like mango, banana and stuff the skin needs to come off


Cool, thanks. Just meant stuff like carrots, apples etc, didnt know how it'd end up.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cool, thanks. Just meant stuff like carrots, apples etc, didnt know how it'd end up.


Yeah those are fine, can't feel anything different texture wise with skin on Apple


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yeah those are fine, can't feel anything different texture wise with skin on Apple


Ahh good stuff, cheers! I'm on it! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh good stuff, cheers! I'm on it! :thumbup1:


Do it! You'll be blending all sorts in no time


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Do it! You'll be blending all sorts in no time


I'm just trying to suss out the difference between one and and a blender?! Much difference?


----------



## FelonE1

Would I still have to take the tuna out of the tin?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I'm just trying to suss out the difference between one and and a blender?! Much difference?


I think it's just the fact it literally turns everything into a liquid with no bits at all lol

I have a hand blender and kenwood smoothie blender and neither do half the job this does.



FelonE said:


> Would I still have to take the tuna out of the tin?


Possibly mate, unless you want those metallic gainz.....


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I think it's just the fact it literally turns everything into a liquid with no bits at all lol
> 
> I have a hand blender and kenwood smoothie blender and neither do half the job this does.
> 
> Possibly mate, unless you want those metallic gainz.....


I see. Cool, will defo get one then. Cheers.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I see. Cool, will defo get one then. Cheers.


That's the spirit 

Quark, ice, whey and coconut milk...... NOM


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit
> 
> Quark, ice, whey and coconut milk...... NOM


Ooooo I like your style but may trade the ice for cereal :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ooooo I like your style but may trade the ice for cereal :drool:


Cereal lol maybe sprinkle it on afterwards


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> I think it's just the fact it literally turns everything into a liquid with no bits at all lol
> 
> I have a hand blender and kenwood smoothie blender and neither do half the job this does.
> 
> Possibly mate, unless you want those metallic gainz.....


Fvcks sake......I'm out.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Fvcks sake......I'm out.


Arnie had metallic gainz mate, helped him land the terminator role!!

SRS


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Arnie had metallic gainz mate, helped him land the terminator role!!
> 
> SRS


I'm in lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I'm in lol.


That's the spirit!!


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon you sluts of iron!!

Push session with a little bit of arms thrown in earlier.

Nothing major, but hit the spot!

DB Flys and Presses to warm up

Flat bench - up to 100kg

Incline bench - up to 100kg

Cable flys - low pulley, mid pulley, high pulley with high reps

Straight bar pushdowns and straight bar curls SS - 4 sets of each

Seems the Oxys I bought possibly aren't Oxys lol. Var most likely!

Never mind.

Pic from today. Going to bulk another 4/6 weeks then slowly reverse it.

View attachment 163754


Got a little fat PMSL


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon you sluts of iron!!
> 
> Push session with a little bit of arms thrown in earlier.
> 
> Nothing major, but hit the spot!
> 
> DB Flys and Presses to warm up
> 
> Flat bench - up to 100kg
> 
> Incline bench - up to 100kg
> 
> Cable flys - low pulley, mid pulley, high pulley with high reps
> 
> Straight bar pushdowns and straight bar curls SS - 4 sets of each
> 
> Seems the Oxys I bought possibly aren't Oxys lol. Var most likely!
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Pic from today. Going to bulk another 4/6 weeks then slowly reverse it.
> 
> View attachment 163754
> 
> 
> Got a little fat PMSL


Ooh look at you you hunky little fvcker lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Ooh look at you you hunky little fvcker lol.


Lol.

This is highest BF has been..... Ever! I'll press on


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> This is highest BF has been..... Ever! I'll press on


Are you bulking atm?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Are you bulking atm?


Trying to mate lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Trying to mate lol


Hard work innit lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Hard work innit lol


Yep. Throw as much food at me, change training up and gear galore I struggle!!


----------



## Adz

You aint fat mate, ab's are overrated anyway :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> You aint fat mate, ab's are overrated anyway :laugh:


Lol, I know they are..... Keep telling myself that.

I did a cut for 3 weeks last year, then felt skinny  But I know I could get abs back easily 

View attachment 163763


----------



## TELBOR

Sweet potato chips, 2 burgers from the butchers, smoked cheddar and pineapple 

View attachment 163768


Was goooood!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Sweet potato chips, 2 burgers from the butchers, smoked cheddar and pineapple
> 
> View attachment 163768
> 
> 
> Was goooood!!


That's looks delicious you bastard lol


----------



## Sambuca

That does look sweet


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> That's looks delicious you bastard lol


It was grand. Followed by a snickers, ice cream and whey shake 



Sambuca said:


> That does look sweet


Yeah the potatoes were of the sweet variety Samantha


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> It was grand. Followed by a snickers, ice cream and whey shake
> 
> Yeah the potatoes were of the sweet variety Samantha


My stomach is proper rumbling lol srs


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> My stomach is proper rumbling lol srs


Good lol

Now eat!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Good lol
> 
> Now eat!


Can't. Done my cals for today lol. I'm not fvcking about.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Can't. Done my cals for today lol. I'm not fvcking about.


Water it is


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Water it is


6 litres of really weak squash today lol.


----------



## RowRow

Subbadubba Dubbed


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> 6 litres of really weak squash today lol.


Sugar free.... All good 



RowRow said:


> Subbadubba Dubbed


About time! You at phase 3 yet you junkie


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> Sugar free.... All good
> 
> About time! You at phase 3 yet you junkie


Somehow it missed me haha!

Guess i'd better get reading so i know what everyone is abusing you for!

I actually reduced dosages to be sensible as i didnt want to be shouted at for being silly again


----------



## TELBOR

RowRow said:


> Somehow it missed me haha!
> 
> Guess i'd better get reading so i know what everyone is abusing you for!
> 
> I actually reduced dosages to be sensible as i didnt want to be shouted at for being silly again


Usual stuff in here, abuse for being a legend 

I see, so now after this cycle you'll be thinking what if.....? Do what you like imo mate


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Sweet potato chips, 2 burgers from the butchers, smoked cheddar and pineapple
> 
> View attachment 163768
> 
> 
> Was goooood!!


fvck that looks good mate :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> fvck that looks good mate :drool:


Hit the spot mate lol


----------



## RowRow

I think you should start a side business "meals by Roblet"

People pay you to cook all their meals for them!


----------



## TELBOR

RowRow said:


> I think you should start a side business "meals by Roblet"
> 
> People pay you to cook all their meals for them!


Lol. I don't think it would pay the bills mate 

Chicken dinner soon


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, just sat waiting for the gym to open.

Back and Bi's today.

Crap sleep, due to major pip in right glute! Couldn't find a way to sleep without it having pressure on it.

Anyway, pure mass for meal 1 with an extra scoop of whey.

Chicken and rice rest of the day whilst at work then chicken and veggies for dinner tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

Back done, nothing major but got some good squeeze and connection.

BOR DB Rows - up to 60kg

V bar pull downs - up to 91kg

Close grip V bar rows - up to 91kg

EZ bar BOR - up to 100kg

Straight arm push downs with straight bar to finish back off.

Then a few DB and Cable sets on Biceps.

200g oats and 60g whey just consumed.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

No training today 

Up all night with this huge red swollen áss from PIP!!

Agony if I'm honest and making me feel sick lol

Even more annoying it's 5-a-side tonight and that's just not gonna happen with my forest gump leg 

Anyway, have a good one!!


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> No training today
> 
> Up all night with this huge red swollen áss from PIP!!
> 
> Agony if I'm honest and making me feel sick lol
> 
> Even more annoying it's 5-a-side tonight and that's just not gonna happen with my forest gump leg
> 
> Anyway, have a good one!!


bad times


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> bad times


Extremely! Sweating like fùck too


----------



## TELBOR

Feel much better today, early night and a good sleep too 

Shoulders done, delts are burning lovely now.

Seated DB Press - up to 35kg

Face Pulls - 4 sets of 15

Smith Shoulder Press - up to 80kg

Cable Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 15 into drop set

Then a little tricep work.

Brisket in slow cooker so that's on the menu tonight


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Feel much better today, early night and a good sleep too
> 
> Shoulders done, delts are burning lovely now.
> 
> Seated DB Press - up to 35kg
> 
> Face Pulls - 4 sets of 15
> 
> Smith Shoulder Press - up to 80kg
> 
> Cable Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 15 into drop set
> 
> Then a little tricep work.
> 
> Brisket in slow cooker so that's on the menu tonight


Good stuff mate.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate.


Cheers mate


----------



## Adz

Good shoulder sesh. Your ass better now?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good shoulder sesh. Your ass better now?


Yea thanks mate, ibuprofen and a hot water bottle helped lol


----------



## TELBOR

Damn crap sleep again last night!! 2.30am was last time I checked..... Then alarm at 5am lol

Did I get up and hit the gym, nope!

Cough has come back, nose is bunged up and joints are killing.

Possibly test flu and estrogen related?

God knows. Legs and chest tomorrow though to catch up.


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Damn crap sleep again last night!! 2.30am was last time I checked..... Then alarm at 5am lol
> 
> Did I get up and hit the gym, nope!
> 
> Cough has come back, nose is bunged up and joints are killing.
> 
> Possibly test flu and estrogen related?
> 
> God knows. Legs and chest tomorrow though to catch up.


time of year mate and hammering the gear obv messing with the ammune system


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> time of year mate and hammering the gear obv messing with the ammune system


Yeah, may have to come off lol


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, may have to come off lol


 mg:


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, may have to come off lol


You taking any vitamin D or C?


----------



## TELBOR

RowRow said:


> You taking any vitamin D or C?


I am mate. 1-2g of Vit c and 5000iu of Vit D


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> I am mate. 1-2g of Vit c and 5000iu of Vit D


Well that's me out of ideas then haha!


----------



## TELBOR

RowRow said:


> Well that's me out of ideas then haha!


Lol.

Appreciate the input mate


----------



## TELBOR

Friday bitches!!

Morning, just sat waiting for the gym to open 

Slept better, thanks to some amitriptyline lol

Diet has been spot on this week, not a single "bad" thing.

Have a good one!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Friday bitches!!
> 
> Morning, just sat waiting for the gym to open
> 
> Slept better, thanks to some amitriptyline lol
> 
> Diet has been spot on this week, not a single "bad" thing.
> 
> Have a good one!


Morning Rob. What are you training today?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Morning Rob. What are you training today?


Morning mate, just done chest and tris 

Wasn't amazing, coughing guts up pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and tris session

Warm up DB flys and press

Flat bench - up to 110kg

Cable flys - high pulley 4 sets of 15, low pulley 3 sets of 12

Chest press machine - 4 sets of 12

Then some tricep work, V Bar pushdowns, single arm pull downs, reverse grip single arm pull downs.

That'll do.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, just done chest and tris
> 
> Wasn't amazing, coughing guts up pmsl


I do that every morning after my first cigarette lol.


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 164043


Woo hoo, have a good one. Hope ya feel better soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I do that every morning after my first cigarette lol.


Yuk!! Lol



Keeks said:


> View attachment 164043
> 
> 
> Woo hoo, have a good one. Hope ya feel better soon. :thumbup1:


You too and thanks


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all,

Solid day of food yesterday, chest and tris session did the trick 

Lost a bit of size these last few weeks, Xmas doesn't help! Then a few people at work saying I look smaller - but better for it lol

Not what I want to hear!!

Anyway, onwards and upwards. Food today has been eggs, toast, protein crisps, pasta, chicle and a shake soon.

Chicken thighs and drumsticks later with some rice no doubt, just about to marinade it now.

Jabs done this week, about back on track - 750mg Test, 1000mg EQ, 25mg proviron ED.

Let's get things moving again!!!!


----------



## Adz

People just don't understand bigger is better haha


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> People just don't understand bigger is better haha


Because they're cúnts lol


----------



## 25434

Roblet? Morning firstly...but......what is chicle please? Or is that chicken? After some thought, I've decided the word chicle is quite I teresting and I may insert it I to some sort of conversation today if I can.... 

I know I know...get a life why don't i? Hehe...right then...time for legs! Happy Sunday...


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Roblet? Morning firstly...but......what is chicle please? Or is that chicken? After some thought, I've decided the word chicle is quite I teresting and I may insert it I to some sort of conversation today if I can....
> 
> I know I know...get a life why don't i? Hehe...right then...time for legs! Happy Sunday...


LOL

Morning flubs!!

Damn phone  Its chicken, but try and bring chicle into a convo today 

Enjoy legs


----------



## Dan94

What marinade you do with the chicken mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> What marinade you do with the chicken mate?


Lemon and herb dry rub


----------



## 25434

I've just done legs and glutes and waiting for my chicle to cook. 2 thighs sliced in the top and chopped up stem ginger, lemon and a tspn of honey and half a hopped red chilli....mmmmmmmmmmmmm..........with rice cooked in coconut milk......


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> I've just done legs and glutes and waiting for my chicle to cook. 2 thighs sliced in the top and chopped up stem ginger, lemon and a tspn of honey and half a hopped red chilli....mmmmmmmmmmmmm..........with rice cooked in coconut milk......


Sounds amazing! Chicle thighs..... Bet they're as good as chicken ones lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

Woke up with this damn cough and cold still! May have to go to the docs for something to help lol

Anyway, arms this morning.

Pure mass upon waking, volt and Aminos pre workout then Amino Go intra.

Seated EZ Bar Curls - 4 sets of 15

Standing DB curls - 3 sets 10

Rope Curls SS with straight bar curls - 3 sets of 15/10

Over head rope extensions - 50 reps

Rope pull downs - 4 sets of 15

Standing overhead EZ bar press - 3 sets of 15

Was enough, felt sick at the end lol

Food today, oats and whey now. Chicken and potato later, shake or 2, salmon, veggies and more spuds, quark blah blah blah.


----------



## TELBOR

Said I felt sick..... Threw up just before getting in the shower lol


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Said I felt sick..... Threw up just before getting in the shower lol


always the sign of a good workout


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> always the sign of a good workout


Hope so lol


----------



## TELBOR

Evening kumquats 

Can't grumble at today, been mega busy at work which is good for bonus lol

Food wise I missed mid afternoon, but soon as I got in had a tin of tuna 

Went shopping and grabbed a full chicken that had been reduced at asda, so had that as soon as I got in 

Chest tomorrow, hopefully training partner will turn up as he's not been for 3 weeks!

Sleep time!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Evening kumquats
> 
> Can't grumble at today, been mega busy at work which is good for bonus lol
> 
> Food wise I missed mid afternoon, but soon as I got in had a tin of tuna
> 
> Went shopping and grabbed a full chicken that had been reduced at asda, so had that as soon as I got in
> 
> Chest tomorrow, hopefully training partner will turn up as he's not been for 3 weeks!
> 
> Sleep time!


Night bender.


----------



## ryda

You've earned yourself a new subscriber @roblet


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Evening kumquats
> 
> Can't grumble at today, been mega busy at work which is good for bonus lol
> 
> Food wise I missed mid afternoon, but soon as I got in had a tin of tuna
> 
> Went shopping and grabbed a full chicken that had been reduced at asda, so had that as soon as I got in
> 
> Chest tomorrow, hopefully training partner will turn up as he's not been for 3 weeks!
> 
> Sleep time!


He sounds a right slack bastard mate


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> You've earned yourself a new subscriber @roblet


Haha. I have those wraps to make this week mate 



Dan94 said:


> He sounds a right slack bastard mate


Yeah he bloody is! Text me at 2.30am ...... Isn't coming today lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chest done, went for a pump session seen as training partner ditched me! Wanted a heavy one.

Anyway. This is what I did;

Flat Bench - 11 sets of 10, started at 60kg worked down to bar for 20 reps

Cable flys - 4 sets of 12

Decline bench - 5 sets of 20 @ 60kg

DB incline press - 3 sets at 20kg, held DB's at bottom of negative to stretch pecs out.

That was it.

Decided today is the last day of bulk, body is just not wanting it. Since having man flu I've dropped to 191lbs as of this morning and that's on 3,500+ cals a day.

Not smashing gear in for the sake of it so now I'll just run 125mg of test EW and that's it.

Hopefully body will respond after a cut.

So plan is to change diet, lower carbs, increase fats, high protein as usual.

Training will be PPL, cardio 2 times a week plus football.

Yet again a failed bulk lol So time to reveal the abs PMSL


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Chest done, went for a pump session seen as training partner ditched me! Wanted a heavy one.
> 
> Anyway. This is what I did;
> 
> Flat Bench - 11 sets of 10, started at 60kg worked down to bar for 20 reps
> 
> Cable flys - 4 sets of 12
> 
> Decline bench - 5 sets of 20 @ 60kg
> 
> DB incline press - 3 sets at 20kg, held DB's at bottom of negative to stretch pecs out.
> 
> That was it.
> 
> Decided today is the last day of bulk, body is just not wanting it. Since having man flu I've dropped to 191lbs as of this morning and that's on 3,500+ cals a day.
> 
> Not smashing gear in for the sake of it so now I'll just run 125mg of test EW and that's it.
> 
> Hopefully body will respond after a cut.
> 
> So plan is to change diet, lower carbs, increase fats, high protein as usual.
> 
> Training will be PPL, cardio 2 times a week plus football.
> 
> Yet again a failed bulk lol So time to reveal the abs PMSL


Good amount of volume there mate. Was the same with my bulk, wasn't happening no more.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Good amount of volume there mate. Was the same with my bulk, wasn't happening no more.


Hoping I can have an epic rebound in a few months lol


----------



## Dan94

Gonna start cutting in a few weeks too mate


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Gonna start cutting in a few weeks too mate


Then you can embrace the feeling small syndrome too lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Then you can embrace the feeling small syndrome too lol


For real lol. Wasting away.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> For real lol. Wasting away.


Yeah that's the feeling lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's the feeling lol


Haha fvcker innit.


----------



## TELBOR

Day 1 of "cut"

Weight - 191lbs (86kg or 13st 9lb)

Coffee with coconut oil

Training - AminoGo Intra

Post - Whey, Whole Earth PB

3 scrambled eggs

2 wholemeal wraps - Avocado, Eggs, Chicken, chilli powder ...... @ryda

View attachment 164336


More PB

Sirloin steak, mushroom, tomato and couscous

Pre bed will be whey, evoo and PB

Will work out roughly, 250g protein, 140g fats, 80g carbs to make approx 2,500/2600 calories.

Lots of water as usual, couple of grams of Vit c and rest of multivitamins etc

Back sessions today;

BOR - 4 sets of 10

Close Grip Pull Downs - 4 sets of 10

Close Grip Rows - 3 sets of 12

Face Pulls - 3 sets of 10

Then some bicep work. No deads as partner came, he can't do them for shít so I don't bother lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Haha fvcker innit.


Can be mate! But if I got ripped I'd be happy lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Can be mate! But if I got ripped I'd be happy lol


It's getting past that thing in ya mind telling you to stop.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> It's getting past that thing in ya mind telling you to stop.


Yup, whole hobby is a mind fúck lol


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> Day 1 of "cut"
> 
> Weight - 191lbs (86kg or 13st 9lb)
> 
> Coffee with coconut oil
> 
> Training - AminoGo Intra
> 
> Post - Whey, Whole Earth PB
> 
> 3 scrambled eggs
> 
> 2 wholemeal wraps - Avocado, Eggs, Chicken, chilli powder ...... @ryda
> 
> View attachment 164336
> 
> 
> More PB
> 
> Sirloin steak, mushroom, tomato and couscous
> 
> Pre bed will be whey, evoo and PB
> 
> Will work out roughly, 250g protein, 140g fats, 80g carbs to make approx 2,500/2600 calories.
> 
> Lots of water as usual, couple of grams of Vit c and rest of multivitamins etc
> 
> Back sessions today;
> 
> BOR - 4 sets of 10
> 
> Close Grip Pull Downs - 4 sets of 10
> 
> Close Grip Rows - 3 sets of 12
> 
> Face Pulls - 3 sets of 10
> 
> Then some bicep work. No deads as partner came, he can't do them for shít so I don't bother lol


What was the end product like? I prefer the chicken ones to the original steak ones


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> What was the end product like? I prefer the chicken ones to the original steak ones


I'll see in about 2 hours lol

Looked fine when I wrapped them up


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> What was the end product like? I prefer the chicken ones to the original steak ones


Amazing is the answer lol

Scrambled eggs and avocado, better than expected


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> Amazing is the answer lol
> 
> Scrambled eggs and avocado, better than expected


Splendid sir!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Pretty much day done on carbs from 2 wraps, felt a little sluggish around 7pm.

But then I had some food....

View attachment 164383


Shoulders tomorrow, love shoulder day!


----------



## Dan94

Shoulders are one of my favs too mate

Steak looks beastly!


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Shoulders are one of my favs too mate
> 
> Steak looks beastly!


Was spot on mate, little over rare so lots of blood lol


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Pretty much day done on carbs from 2 wraps, felt a little sluggish around 7pm.
> 
> But then I had some food....
> 
> View attachment 164383
> 
> 
> Phwooooooaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> That steak looks faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab!


----------



## TELBOR

@Flubs it was grand!


----------



## Dan94

Where did you learn to cook Rob mate lol


----------



## RowRow

Dan94 said:


> Where did you learn to cook Rob mate lol


Back when he was the Madam of a whore house I heard. Specialised in chunky girls so he had to feed them good!


----------



## Galaxy

Just had a catch up mate with your journal and see your cutting!!!! Tut tut.

Least I'll finally pass you out...2 lbs behind  lol


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Where did you learn to cook Rob mate lol


Suppose I was shown a few bits growing up then just picked stuff up along the way - I was in the pub trade for a few years and ran a couple of kitchens in that time so that helps lol



RowRow said:


> Back when he was the Madam of a whore house I heard. Specialised in chunky girls so he had to feed them good!


Erm, those girls just had big bones and big hearts I'll have you know PMSL



Galaxy said:


> Just had a catch up mate with your journal and see your cutting!!!! Tut tut.
> 
> Least I'll finally pass you out...2 lbs behind  lol


Haha, going with the flow mate. Roll on the epic rebound!! You well?

Just weighed in.....


----------



## TELBOR

Day 2 of Cut...

188lbs

3lb drop in day 1 lol

Last meal of the day after the steak was 30g whey, 30g PB and two table spoons of evoo.

Slept ok, not great as I'm so hot in bed still lol

Coffee and coconut oil down the hatch and shoulders shortly


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Haha, going with the flow mate. Roll on the epic rebound!! You well?
> 
> Just weighed in.....


Sounds like a plan mate, best thing I ever did was that cut last summer.... get as lean as possible and the rebound, bulk is so much easier.

I'm good mate, 186ish lbs still with some kind of abs and cuts so happy enough


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Sounds like a plan mate, best thing I ever did was that cut last summer.... get as lean as possible and the rebound, bulk is so much easier.
> 
> I'm good mate, 186ish lbs still with some kind of abs and cuts so happy enough


Plan is to cut for 6/8 weeks then slowly increase cals with a few goodies included and lean bulk my way back towards 200lbs 

I'm sure you look great mate! Uni all good?


----------



## Dan94

Galaxy said:


> Sounds like a plan mate, best thing I ever did was that cut last summer.... get as lean as possible and the rebound, bulk is so much easier.
> 
> I'm good mate, 186ish lbs still with some kind of abs and cuts so happy enough


You got a journal mate?


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Plan is to cut for 6/8 weeks then slowly increase cals with a few goodies included and lean bulk my way back towards 200lbs
> 
> I'm sure you look great mate! Uni all good?


After my last cut I done a strong rebound...very high cals and other stuffs  , worked quite well but had to cut it short as at the time the cals were a struggle to force in lol Now over the past week have being dropping weight on 4000 ish cals so a few more 'additions' are to be added in 

Will sent u over a pic on whatapps, don't think the world is ready for my beautiful face just yet lol

Ah don't start back uni till the 26th or something but have to start my thesis in the mean time  lol


----------



## Galaxy

Dan94 said:


> You got a journal mate?


Ah not really no mate, had one but got lazy with it and havn't updated it in over a year i'd say!!


----------



## Dan94

Galaxy said:


> Ah not really no mate, had one but got lazy with it and havn't updated it in over a year i'd say!!


Should start it up again


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> After my last cut I done a strong rebound...very high cals and other stuffs  , worked quite well but had to cut it short as at the time the cals were a struggle to force in lol Now over the past week have being dropping weight on 4000 ish cals so a few more 'additions' are to be added in
> 
> Will sent u over a pic on whatapps, don't think the world is ready for my beautiful face just yet lol
> 
> Ah don't start back uni till the 26th or something but have to start my thesis in the mean time  lol


Other stuff..... McDonald's? Lol

No cock pics this time please mate, still haunts me now 

Best crack on then you slacker


----------



## TELBOR

Evening meal....

View attachment 164442


Then it'll be PB and whey before bed.


----------



## Galaxy

Dan94 said:


> Should start it up again


Thought about it alright but then I rememebered I'm lazy lo and besides I've nothing too interesting to show....



R0BLET said:


> Other stuff..... McDonald's? Lol
> 
> No cock pics this time please mate, still haunts me now
> 
> Best crack on then you slacker


Maccy D's?? Fvck that sh1te...... all about KFC Pmsl

It is pretty impressive I must say..... don't worry rob ur not my type so you've nothing to worry about :tt2:

I best do alright haha


----------



## TELBOR

FRIDAY BITCHES!!

Day 3 of zee cut,

Down another 1lb. Which is better, don't want days of 3-4lb loses.

1-2lb a week would be perfect, but mirror is king for me 

Gym shortly, legs was the plan. If training partner rolls up it will be full body so he can catch up!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> FRIDAY BITCHES!!
> 
> Day 3 of zee cut,
> 
> Down another 1lb. Which is better, don't want days of 3-4lb loses.
> 
> 1-2lb a week would be perfect, but mirror is king for me
> 
> Gym shortly, legs was the plan. If training partner rolls up it will be full body so he can catch up!


What are you cutting goals Rob?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> What are you cutting goals Rob?


Lose a few % BF initially and keep going if I feel I could continue to get below 10% mate.

Just conscious of losing muscle, so I think I'm going to get some GH next week or so lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Lose a few % BF initially and keep going if I feel I could continue to get below 10% mate.
> 
> Just conscious of losing muscle, so I think I'm going to get some GH next week or so lol


Bloody druggie lol. You not on anything atm?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Bloody druggie lol. You not on anything atm?


250mg test EW and 300mg tren ace EW (started the tren Tuesday)

GH is not a certainty yet lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 250mg test EW and 300mg tren ace EW (started the tren Tuesday)
> 
> GH is not a certainty yet lol


Ideal. Muscle loss should be a minimum then shouldn't it?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Ideal. Muscle loss should be a minimum then shouldn't it?


Defo mate! Should be fine


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Defo mate! Should be fine


Stop worrying then chubs


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, pretty decent really.

Leg press SS seated calf raises - 4 sets @ 300kg x10 into 4 sets @ 40kg x12

Incline bench press SS flat bench cable flys - 4 sets @ 60kg x10 into 4 sets @ 30kg x 12

Close grip pull downs SS close grip rows - 4 sets @ ?? Into 4 sets of 12 @ ?? (Can't remember lol)

DB lateral SS DB front raises to wrap up

Done!

Post workout whey, PB, glutamine and Creatine.

Eggs now.

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Feeling far less tired since changing diet, carb overload I guess lol

Anyway, have some winny on its way to help keep strength up 

Yes I'm a junkie and no I don't give a single fúck! 

TB500 to go in too PMSL right trap hasn't got any better since pulling it again which was a good 10 weeks ago! Virtually stayed off shrugs because of it so going to do 4-6 weeks of it.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Feeling far less tired since changing diet, carb overload I guess lol
> 
> Anyway, have some winny on its way to help keep strength up
> 
> Yes I'm a junkie and no I don't give a single fúck!
> 
> TB500 to go in too PMSL right trap hasn't got any better since pulling it again which was a good 10 weeks ago! Virtually stayed off shrugs because of it so going to do 4-6 weeks of it.


Have you ever tried acupuncture? Good for niggles like that.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Have you ever tried acupuncture? Good for niggles like that.


I haven't. Mrs has and it's worked.

Do you think it's worth it for us that put more strain on our bodies week in week out?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I haven't. Mrs has and it's worked.
> 
> Do you think it's worth it for us that put more strain on our bodies week in week out?


I really rate it, and for all sorts. Good for niggly injuries like you have but also good for the CNS. Like you said, we do put our bodies through the mill consistently, so an extra boost can help.

I had it for years for various problems, some that couldn't actually be cured through it but helped with pain etc. But always sorted little bits of things. Worth a go. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I really rate it, and for all sorts. Good for niggly injuries like you have but also good for the CNS. Like you said, we do put our bodies through the mill consistently, so an extra boost can help.
> 
> I had it for years for various problems, some that couldn't actually be cured through it but helped with pain etc. But always sorted little bits of things. Worth a go. :thumbup1:


Where did you get it done? Physio place?

Interesting about the benefit for CNS!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Where did you get it done? Physio place?
> 
> Interesting about the benefit for CNS!


I used to have it done at a little private place, husband and wife who were awesome but they're retired and need to find another.

Here's a good little read Acupuncture | Johns Hopkins Medicine Health Library

Depending on what you're having it for, some needles hurt like hell when they go in but they do the trick. One of the best things ever for sinusitis but jesus, made my eyes water. They put needles all around the nose and forehead :crying: but it worked!

But yes for CNS. :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Cns=hobnobs.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I used to have it done at a little private place, husband and wife who were awesome but they're retired and need to find another.
> 
> Here's a good little read Acupuncture | Johns Hopkins Medicine Health Library
> 
> Depending on what you're having it for, some needles hurt like hell when they go in but they do the trick. One of the best things ever for sinusitis but jesus, made my eyes water. They put needles all around the nose and forehead :crying: but it worked!
> 
> But yes for CNS. :thumbup1:


I shall have a read!

Ouch, that doesn't sound nice. Don't like the idea of pins around my face lol



mal said:


> Cns=hobnobs.


PMSL you bulking mal?


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Cns=hobnobs.


:lol:Good call mal, may treat my CNS tomo. :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> I shall have a read!
> 
> Ouch, that doesn't sound nice. Don't like the idea of pins around my face lol
> 
> PMSL you bulking mal?


Ha ha, it's not nice but a second and it's done. Certain places do hurt like in between your toes but once the needles are in, it's so relaxing, pure zonk time. :sleeping: And if you're tense, the needles make a crunching sound when going in which is weird.


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> I shall have a read!
> 
> Ouch, that doesn't sound nice. Don't like the idea of pins around my face lol
> 
> PMSL you bulking mal?


New year new me


----------



## TELBOR

Day 4 of cut

Weight has stayed the same, 187lbs so 13st 5lbs.

Happy with that, don't want to shed pound after pound each day! 1-2lb a week will do me fine.

1 cheat meal a week, I'll start that when I feel ready so nothing planned yet.

Rest day today, just took dogs for a walk earlier.

View attachment 164546


Chicken, Avocado and eggs on a wraps shortly. Chicken and veggies later, usual.


----------



## Dan94

Nice view that mate


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Nice view that mate


Yeah it's a nice place mate, local stately home grounds.

Wraps...

View attachment 164549


NOM


----------



## RowRow

Keeks said:


> I really rate it, and for all sorts. Good for niggly injuries like you have but also good for the CNS. Like you said, we do put our bodies through the mill consistently, so an extra boost can help.
> 
> I had it for years for various problems, some that couldn't actually be cured through it but helped with pain etc. But always sorted little bits of things. Worth a go. :thumbup1:


Do you reckon it could help muscle activation?

I not only have niggles but have lost activation etc in some muscles


----------



## Keeks

RowRow said:


> Do you reckon it could help muscle activation?
> 
> I not only have niggles but have lost activation etc in some muscles


It can help with muscle weakness and pain so would sort the niggles and if they are playing a part in loss of activation, then could help. Worth a try.


----------



## liam0810

Happy new year princess! I'm back off holiday and thought I'd check in. How's the cut going?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Happy new year princess! I'm back off holiday and thought I'd check in. How's the cut going?


Whooray! Lol.

How long you been away? Missed me 

Messaged you before Xmas, as you can see changed plans. Would still like to do as we planned though


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Whooray! Lol.
> 
> How long you been away? Missed me
> 
> Messaged you before Xmas, as you can see changed plans. Would still like to do as we planned though


Did you mate? I'll check emails.

We went 28th dec and got back Thursday night. Was up for 40 hours travelling back!

And of course I've missed you


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Did you mate? I'll check emails.
> 
> We went 28th dec and got back Thursday night. Was up for 40 hours travelling back!
> 
> And of course I've missed you


Yeah it was only one about bulk up till cut, but you can ignore that now lol.

Jesus! Fook that mate. Where did you go again, Thailand?


----------



## TELBOR

Avocado, chilli and black pepper ; good fats.

View attachment 164637


Now, all this "flexible dieting & IIFYM" stuff would you swap the above for a block of lard ...... Because the macros are the same?!

WOULD YOU FÚCK!!

Just saying


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it was only one about bulk up till cut, but you can ignore that now lol.
> 
> Jesus! Fook that mate. Where did you go again, Thailand?


Mate I never even seen that! Apologies for that but if you want any help just ask.

Yep thailand. Did bangkok and Koh lanta. Loved it but koh Samui last year was nicer. Think next long haul is mexico.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate I never even seen that! Apologies for that but if you want any help just ask.
> 
> Yep thailand. Did bangkok and Koh lanta. Loved it but koh Samui last year was nicer. Think next long haul is mexico.


Whatsapp'd you 

Never fancied Thailand tbh, looks a bit mental lol

Mexico is a good shout, we want to go somewhere in the India ocean and just chill for 2 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Day 6

191lbs to 187lbs. Probably a few more lbs of water to drop tbh, but on the right path.

Hoping to crack on with Liam for start of February, so that will be all change no doubt.

Decent enough sleep although I got up 4 times for a píss!

Chest shortly, hopefully training partner will roll up


----------



## TELBOR

Chest done, surprise surprise training partner didn't show.

Anyway, here's what I did.

Incline DB - up to 35kg, felt too light and got 10 out.

Flat Bench - 4 sets of 10

Dips - 3 sets of 10

Cable flys - 3 sets high pulley, 2 sets low pulley. Pump was awesome after these 

Then a little tricep work and 10 sets of 10 hammer curls.

Done! Post workout whey, PB, glutamine and Creatine.

Now it's eggs, evoo.


----------



## ryda

You need to hand this training partner of yours a p45


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> You need to hand this training partner of yours a p45


Agreed! Saw him earlier, he was up at 5.30am..... Then got back in bed.


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Chest done, surprise surprise training partner didn't show.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I did.
> 
> Incline DB - up to 35kg, felt too light and got 10 out.
> 
> Flat Bench - 4 sets of 10
> 
> Dips - 3 sets of 10
> 
> Cable flys - 3 sets high pulley, 2 sets low pulley. Pump was awesome after these
> 
> Then a little tricep work and 10 sets of 10 hammer curls.
> 
> Done! Post workout whey, PB, glutamine and Creatine.
> 
> Now it's eggs, evoo.


Come on mate u can do better than the 35s 

Haha can't stand unreliable training partners lol


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> Agreed! Saw him earlier, he was up at 5.30am..... Then got back in bed.


Lol should of told him he was fired!


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Come on mate u can do better than the 35s
> 
> Haha can't stand unreliable training partners lol


Agreed! Just not a fan of swinging them back solo.

Benches are wide too, much prefer a slimmer one tbh. 50's last year 

Don't rate this gym for some bits of it, so looking around again.


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> Lol should of told him he was fired!


I did say "your sacked" lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Agreed! Just not a fan of swinging them back solo.
> 
> Benches are wide too, much prefer a slimmer one tbh. 50's last year
> 
> Don't rate this gym for some bits of it, so looking around again.


Only messing with ya mate, lifting them on your own is a pain and waste of energy getting em into position.

Managed 54s slight incline for 11 rest paused today  . Joints felt it though 

Only good thing about going to a uni gym, decent enough so long as you pick your times.


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Only messing with ya mate, lifting them on your own is a pain and waste of energy getting em into position.
> 
> Managed 54s slight incline for 11 rest paused today  . Joints felt it though
> 
> Only good thing about going to a uni gym, decent enough so long as you pick your times.


I know you are lol

Fúuuuck that's great going mate.

I'd imagine the girls at uni dress to impress for the gym too


----------



## TELBOR

Start of day 7 for the "cut"

185lbs

So 6lbs, haven't even started cardio yet PMSL

Me and @liam0810 have been talking and looks like it's a 12 week plan to start. Get diet and training in place then a 8 week cycle.

Looking forward to it 

Back session soon, then football tonight - if we have enough. Too many let downs.


----------



## TELBOR

Back session done

Deads - 5 sets, worked up to 180kg.

Close grip pull downs - 4 sets up to 73kg

Close grip rows - 4 sets up to 73kg

Lat pull downs - 3 sets up to ?

Then 10 sets of 10 hammer curls, stooopid pump! 

Getting quite veiny when training from drop in water, love it!

Then I feel small an hour later 

Have a good one!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> I know you are lol
> 
> Fúuuuck that's great going mate.
> 
> I'd imagine the girls at uni dress to impress for the gym too


Cheers bud, few tarets I want to hit before I eventually cut :thumbup1:

Uni mate..... half the girls dress like sluts anyway :lol: But september is the time when u see some quality walking around :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Cheers bud, few tarets I want to hit before I eventually cut :thumbup1:
> 
> Uni mate..... half the girls dress like sluts anyway :lol: But september is the time when u see some quality walking around :drool:


I'm sure you will, natty too 

Haha, lucky sod!!


----------



## 25434

Morning Mr veins!...hurrr hurrr...I look particularly sexy when I'm in the gym natch....what, with me massive pants that I could pull up over my head and kidnap myself with....my rose pink beanie hat to hide the mess I made of my hair that morning, runny mascara cos I didn't have time to take it off between end of work and getting into the gym....and then...the 6 foot long bum coverer/t-shirt.......to stop pervy guys staring at my generous buttocks wobbling about on the treads....:laugh: Oh yes! you'd know if you saw me in the gym Roblet....there would be no slurping over my bod that's for sure..hahahaha.....cough....

Have a good day sir...


----------



## Ginger Ben

****

:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> ****
> 
> :thumb:


Soz for hijack roblet....but......Hello Ginger Ben...  Hope you're well.


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Mr veins!...hurrr hurrr...I look particularly sexy when I'm in the gym natch....what, with me massive pants that I could pull up over my head and kidnap myself with....my rose pink beanie hat to hide the mess I made of my hair that morning, runny mascara cos I didn't have time to take it off between end of work and getting into the gym....and then...the 6 foot long bum coverer/t-shirt.......to stop pervy guys staring at my generous buttocks wobbling about on the treads....:laugh: Oh yes! you'd know if you saw me in the gym Roblet....there would be no slurping over my bod that's for sure..hahahaha.....cough....
> 
> Have a good day sir...


Pmsl you sound such a delight!

I would still look through that t-shirt 



Ginger Ben said:


> ****
> 
> :thumb:


Takes one to know one


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Start of day 7 for the "cut"
> 
> 185lbs
> 
> So 6lbs, haven't even started cardio yet PMSL
> 
> Me and @liam0810 have been talking and looks like it's a 12 week plan to start. Get diet and training in place then a 8 week cycle.
> 
> Looking forward to it
> 
> Back session soon, then football tonight - if we have enough. Too many let downs.


yep its time to get you lean! Easy!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> yep its time to get you lean! Easy!


Shredded please


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you will, natty too
> 
> Haha, lucky sod!!


Natty... of course mate  Wait what is that again :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Natty... of course mate  Wait what is that again :tongue:


Natty is 500mg or below of aas each week


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Natty is 500mg or below of aas each week


....per compound, yep i'm natty.....ish


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> ....per compound, yep i'm natty.....ish


Ticks all the boxes for natty mate, bet you've grown a fanny your that natty LOL


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Ticks all the boxes for natty mate, bet you've grown a fanny your that natty LOL


  Hey these frosty mornings and the size of my balls now, could fool me  PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Hey these frosty mornings and the size of my balls now, could fool me  PMSL


Picsornomangina


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Picsornomangina


B1TCH!! Last pics I sent u not good enough? Well I........


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

Up 1/2 lb lol. That's due to dinner last night, Mrs was having some part baked rolls so I had one.

Wasn't that I craved it or anything, just didn't want it going in the bin.

Anyway. It's snowed like crazy here last night, so I'll soon see how well the roads have been gritted 

Got a tub of protein from a woman at work, has been rebranded to the gym her brother owns. Just a whey 80 really, surprisingly really nice!

Arms today. Just watching a little bit of YouTube before hand, Dennis Wolf. BEAST!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Shredded please


It's the way forward lol. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> It's the way forward lol. Good luck with it mate.


For now it is lol

Looking forward to the rebound more than anything PMSL


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> For now it is lol
> 
> Looking forward to the rebound more than anything PMSL


Lol same. Extra half a stone right there haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Arms destroyed!

Pump was awesome. Loving the veins 

Rope pull downs - 6 sets, 2 warm up and 4 working

Single arm pull downs - 6 sets, 2 warm up and 4 working

V-Bar push downs - 6 sets, 2 warm up and 4 working

Straight bar curls - as above

EZ bar reverse curls - as above

DB curls - as above

Done!


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Up 1/2 lb lol. That's due to dinner last night, Mrs was having some part baked rolls so I had one.
> 
> Wasn't that I craved it or anything, just didn't want it going in the bin.
> 
> Anyway. It's snowed like crazy here last night, so I'll soon see how well the roads have been gritted
> 
> Got a tub of protein from a woman at work, has been rebranded to the gym her brother owns. Just a whey 80 really, surprisingly really nice!
> 
> Arms today. Just watching a little bit of YouTube before hand, Dennis Wolf. BEAST!!


yea hate seeing food going in the bin to


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Lol same. Extra half a stone right there haha.


Easy lol



Dai Jones said:


> yea hate seeing food going in the bin to


I do mate! Really annoys me lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> For now it is lol
> 
> Looking forward to the rebound more than anything PMSL


What kind of rebound u planning mate? My last one was awesome but short lived haha


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> What kind of rebound u planning mate? My last one was awesome but short lived haha


See what @liam0810 says lol

I'd like a 10 day epic binge


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> See what @liam0810 says lol
> 
> I'd like a 10 day epic binge


it will be one day of high carbs from brocolli and will aim for 1000g carbs. as brocolli has 7g per 100g that means you'll be having 14,285g of brocolli. So lets round it to 14Kg


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> it will be one day of high carbs from brocolli and will aim for 1000g carbs. as brocolli has 7g per 100g that means you'll be having 14,285g of brocolli. So lets round it to 14Kg


I was thinking 1kg haribo with 500g pepto pro


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sluts!

186lbs this morning, same as yesterday. Perfect.

Only going to weigh in once a week now as its slowed down.

When I start with Liam I'll log a new journal for diet, training and gear (New Lab).

Shoulders soon, I bet I'm alone again lol


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders done!

No partner again PMSL

Anyway, had a great one on my own tbh

Smith Shoulder Press - up to 100kg, into 40kg burn out. 100kg is a PB 

DB Lateral Raises - up to 17.5kg, into 5kg burnout.

Face Pulls - up to 70kg, controlled and squeezed well.

Trap Bar Shrugs - 4 sets of 70kg, no where near max but right trap is and probably always will be an issue. @Keeks I shall look at acupuncture soon lol

DB front raises - 3 sets of 10 to finish @ 10kg

Post workout whey, glutamine and Creatine.

Eggs now.

Oh, I'm vaguely happy with current condition. As ever arms and chest lagging lol

View attachment 164834


----------



## musclemate

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders done!
> 
> No partner again PMSL
> 
> Anyway, had a great one on my own tbh
> 
> Smith Shoulder Press - up to 100kg, into 40kg burn out. 100kg is a PB
> 
> DB Lateral Raises - up to 17.5kg, into 5kg burnout.
> 
> Face Pulls - up to 70kg, controlled and squeezed well.
> 
> Trap Bar Shrugs - 4 sets of 70kg, no where near max but right trap is and probably always will be an issue. @Keeks I shall look at acupuncture soon lol
> 
> DB front raises - 3 sets of 10 to finish @ 10kg
> 
> Post workout whey, glutamine and Creatine.
> 
> Eggs now.
> 
> Oh, I'm vaguely happy with current condition. As ever arms and chest lagging lol
> 
> View attachment 164834


Well done on the PBs buddy. :thumbup1:

A slight critique on your delts. You have a lovely pronounced cap on the lateral head of the Delts. It looks like to need to focus a bit on the anterior and posterior heads to bring them up to par. You've also got a nice bit of trappage going on there too!


----------



## TELBOR

musclemate said:


> Well done on the PBs buddy. :thumbup1:
> 
> A slight critique on your delts. You have a lovely pronounced cap on the lateral head of the Delts. It looks like to need to focus a bit on the anterior and posterior heads to bring them up to par. You've also got a nice bit of trappage going on there too!


Thanks mate 

I agree, lateral has got a few steps ahead. Any tips?

Bent over flys? More pressing?

Traps are a weak spot imo LOL


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> Natty is 500mg or below of aas each week


That's my kinda definition!


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I agree, lateral has got a few steps ahead. Any tips?
> 
> Bent over flys? More pressing?
> 
> Traps are a weak spot imo LOL


Incline Db swings for very high reps with very heavy weight, basically only partials.

John meadows style ish.


----------



## TELBOR

RowRow said:


> Incline Db swings for very high reps with very heavy weight, basically only partials.
> 
> John meadows style ish.


Any videos mate?


----------



## Dan94

Looking good mate

Think you're too harsh on yourself regarding chest


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> Think you're too harsh on yourself regarding chest


Haha. Never happy 

Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1

Smashing it brother


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Smashing it brother


Cheers mate 

Time for some PB and whey lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Time for some PB and whey lol


Mmm lol. I've just munched a big bar of chocolate and a packet of Bourbons haha


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> Any videos mate?


Hang and Swing Destroyer Set - YouTube

I say ish because I prefer to go really heavy and use a much more limited range of motion.

For me it just burns that much more. But Id say try both ways.

I also prefer really heavy seated partials on lateral raises too 

On the traps side of things, one thing I found worked wonders was a giant set of behind the back shrugs (sets of 12+), close grip upright rows again 12 reps and dumbbell shrugs of 15 reps with a 3 second squeeze.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Mmm lol. I've just munched a big bar of chocolate and a packet of Bourbons haha


Gained 5lbs off that 



RowRow said:


> Hang and Swing Destroyer Set - YouTube
> 
> I say ish because I prefer to go really heavy and use a much more limited range of motion.
> 
> For me it just burns that much more. But Id say try both ways.
> 
> I also prefer really heavy seated partials on lateral raises too
> 
> On the traps side of things, one thing I found worked wonders was a giant set of behind the back shrugs (sets of 12+), close grip upright rows again 12 reps and dumbbell shrugs of 15 reps with a 3 second squeeze.


Those look great! Burn must be killer, he must have done 50 reps lol

I'll give them a go.

I'll give them a blast too, new gym soon with more equipment so should be a breeze


----------



## TELBOR

Legs blasted!

Barbell Squats - up to 140kg for 6

Calf Leg Press - 4 sets at 100kg

Calf Seated Press - 3 sets at 50kg

Leg Press - 10 sets of 150kg

ATG barbell only squats to wrap up.

Legs are in bits.

Goodies have arrived for cycle 

3xRip240

2xTest Prop

2xMast Prop

2xWinny


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, weekend so it's rest days 

Will be high protein, moderate fats and very little carbs these 2 days.

However.... I did have my re-feed last night. Pizza, garlic bread pizza, chips and some mini eggs.

My god I slept well 

Damage was 3lb gain, that'll be gone by tomorrow.

All supplies arrived this week for cycle with Liam, 12 weeks to drop as much BF as possible and gain as much muscle as possible.

Here's what compounds will be used;

View attachment 164896


Rip240

Test P

Mast P

Winny

New lab Regency. No EO! Which for me is great. Seems EO has been the issue for me getting lumps and generally pip.

Tried some of the stuff these last 2 weeks and absolutely no issues at all. Will make for a more enjoyable cycle lol

I'll be starting a log for the 12 week plan for Liam, can't wait!!


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, weekend so it's rest days
> 
> Will be high protein, moderate fats and very little carbs these 2 days.
> 
> However.... I did have my re-feed last night. Pizza, garlic bread pizza, chips and some mini eggs.
> 
> My god I slept well
> 
> Damage was 3lb gain, that'll be gone by tomorrow.
> 
> All supplies arrived this week for cycle with Liam, 12 weeks to drop as much BF as possible and gain as much muscle as possible.
> 
> Here's what compounds will be used;
> 
> View attachment 164896
> 
> 
> Rip240
> 
> Test P
> 
> Mast P
> 
> Winny
> 
> New lab Regency. No EO! Which for me is great. Seems EO has been the issue for me getting lumps and generally pip.
> 
> Tried some of the stuff these last 2 weeks and absolutely no issues at all. Will make for a more enjoyable cycle lol
> 
> I'll be starting a log for the 12 week plan for Liam, can't wait!!


I like the regency lids! So fun to play with.

Also got myself some water based injectable apollo winny to bang in from next week


----------



## Panda909

I'm gunna have to get some regency stuff just to play with the lids, I can't think how they would work. Let me know if you like em Im looking at the water Dbol and suspension for later in thr year


----------



## TELBOR

RowRow said:


> I like the regency lids! So fun to play with.
> 
> Also got myself some water based injectable apollo winny to bang in from next week


Mate I ripped it straight off the tester..... How does it work pmsl

Slag. That'll be awesome!



Stevie909 said:


> I'm gunna have to get some regency stuff just to play with the lids, I can't think how they would work. Let me know if you like em Im looking at the water Dbol and suspension for later in thr year


I want that water based dbol now!! lol


----------



## Panda909

R0BLET said:


> Mate I ripped it straight off the tester..... How does it work pmsl
> 
> Slag. That'll be awesome!
> 
> I want that water based dbol now!! lol


1ml suspension, 1ml dbol, 1 amp Androxine pre. Yum yum


----------



## TELBOR

Stevie909 said:


> 1ml suspension, 1ml dbol, 1 amp Androxine pre. Yum yum


That's a cocktail!!

Never tried Androxine. Any good?


----------



## RowRow

R0BLET said:


> Mate I ripped it straight off the tester..... How does it work pmsl
> 
> Slag. That'll be awesome!
> 
> I want that water based dbol now!! lol


Tehehe!

I know someone is testing to see if and oxy, mtren and test suspension blend will hold... I call dibs


----------



## TELBOR

RowRow said:


> Tehehe!
> 
> I know someone is testing to see if and oxy, mtren and test suspension blend will hold... I call dibs


Fúck that lol

I have dibs on the dbol


----------



## Panda909

R0BLET said:


> That's a cocktail!!
> 
> Never tried Androxine. Any good?


It's something else mate, I picked some up after Clubber raved about it and it's brilliant, I used 1 amp m-f for 3 weeks and was a wreck lol blows mtren out the water imo, got a PB on bench of 155kg so there must be something to it lol


----------



## RowRow

Stevie909 said:


> It's something else mate, I picked some up after Clubber raved about it and it's brilliant, I used 1 amp m-f for 3 weeks and was a wreck lol blows mtren out the water imo, got a PB on bench of 155kg so there must be something to it lol


Hmmm this may have to be added to my blast...


----------



## TELBOR

Stevie909 said:


> It's something else mate, I picked some up after Clubber raved about it and it's brilliant, I used 1 amp m-f for 3 weeks and was a wreck lol blows mtren out the water imo, got a PB on bench of 155kg so there must be something to it lol


Lol. Good then!!

Expensive though isn't it. Did your body composition change quickly?


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck on cycle mate, I loved the Apollo RIP240!!


----------



## Panda909

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Good then!!
> 
> Expensive though isn't it. Did your body composition change quickly?


If I was a bit leaner (or less fat lol) then It would have been even more dramatic, but definitely around the arms and delts. You know yourself how Tren seems to make your shoulders blow up. I bought one box to try it out, after 3 amps I bought another two boxes!


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Good luck on cycle mate, I loved the Apollo RIP240!!


Cheers mate, roll on looking "shredded" but skinny too lol



Stevie909 said:


> If I was a bit leaner (or less fat lol) then It would have been even more dramatic, but definitely around the arms and delts. You know yourself how Tren seems to make your shoulders blow up. I bought one box to try it out, after 3 amps I bought another two boxes!


Haha, get less fat 

Pmsl, must be good then!

Water based dbol and some water based Winny is on is way now, that shall be fun pre workout lol


----------



## Panda909

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate, roll on looking "shredded" but skinny too lol
> 
> Haha, get less fat
> 
> Pmsl, must be good then!
> 
> Water based dbol and some water based Winny is on is way now, that shall be fun pre workout lol


You jammy get, i wish I could use winny but my joints just protest from the get go nowadays. Glad there's more water based stuff around nowadays BSI may have had a few iffy spells but their water based stuff was top notch.


----------



## TELBOR

Stevie909 said:


> You jammy get, i wish I could use winny but my joints just protest from the get go nowadays. Glad there's more water based stuff around nowadays BSI may have had a few iffy spells but their water based stuff was top notch.


Tank up on glucosamine and stuff lol.

Yeah me too, its nice to get water based stuff again. Oil based was too slow to work.

The BSI Mtren DS was great!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

188lbs, up 1lb lol. How.... Who knows. I'd rather stay a similar weight though. Looking leaner so I'm happy.

Early session as rejoined 24/7 place. So was in there for 5.45am 

Did chest and a little arms, main reason I went was to check kit etc

Surprisingly busy at that time. Bloke and women. Few birds in the squat rack..... I wasn't looking.... Promise 

It's only £15 a month so can't grumble given you can go when you like.

Anyway, diet and training in from @liam0810 and just needs a tweak here and there to work around my home life and work. Easy fix.

Have a good one!!


----------



## Dan94

How the fück do u get up at that time and train mate hat off to ya


----------



## ryda

Dan94 said:


> How the fück do u get up at that time and train mate hat off to ya


Some people can lol I have problems getting up for work at 5:30 but when comes to gym at that time I'm up and ready to go, I've pressed 130lb dumbbells at 6am with no issues at all


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> How the fück do u get up at that time and train mate hat off to ya


Haha, find it easy tbh mate. Been getting up at 5am for a good 5 years with work commitments etc

Best time to train imo 



ryda said:


> Some people can lol I have problems getting up for work at 5:30 but when comes to gym at that time I'm up and ready to go, I've pressed 130lb dumbbells at 6am with no issues at all


Pmsl, smashing 60's around at that time! Freak


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> Haha, find it easy tbh mate. Been getting up at 5am for a good 5 years with work commitments etc
> 
> Best time to train imo
> 
> Pmsl, smashing 60's around at that time! Freak


Haha must be the porridge!!


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> Haha must be the porridge!!


Must be! Bet you mixed dbol in it


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> Must be! Bet you mixed dbol in it


Lol the d-hacks dbol which is just as effective as a polo mint

Not been gym at that time since my test and tren days


----------



## 25434

Oi Oi Roblet  New diet and training, how exciting...I love it when I start a new routine...whoot whoot....

"Surprisingly busy at that time. Bloke and women. Few birds in the squat rack..... I wasn't looking.... Promise "

you sooooo did...:laugh:

Have a great week...


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> Lol the d-hacks dbol which is just as effective as a polo mint
> 
> Not been gym at that time since my test and tren days


I didn't rate the var either tbh mate, I got more vascular watching porn hub for 5 mins pmsl



Flubs said:


> Oi Oi Roblet  New diet and training, how exciting...I love it when I start a new routine...whoot whoot....
> 
> "Surprisingly busy at that time. Bloke and women. Few birds in the squat rack..... I wasn't looking.... Promise "
> 
> you sooooo did...:laugh:
> 
> Have a great week...


Yes, yes i did. She was doing áss to grass...... Was watching form 

You too Flubs!!


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> I didn't rate the var either tbh mate, I got more vascular watching porn hub for 5 mins pmsl
> 
> Yes, yes i did. She was doing áss to grass...... Was watching form
> 
> You too Flubs!!


Lol var works better with women!


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> Lol var works better with women!


It bloody does lol


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Haha, find it easy tbh mate. Been getting up at 5am for a good 5 years with work commitments etc
> 
> Best time to train imo
> 
> Pmsl, smashing 60's around at that time! Freak


Fair play to ya mate! I used to struggle getting up at 4:45am for work yet alone going gym then doing a full days work lmao


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Fair play to ya mate! I used to struggle getting up at 4:45am for work yet alone going gym then doing a full days work lmao


I'm pretty tired come 8pm though lol


----------



## ryda

What time do you usually go to bed? I'm one of them who can go bed past midnight and wake up at 5am with no issues lol


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> I'm pretty tired come 8pm though lol


Not surprised haha


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> What time do you usually go to bed? I'm one of them who can go bed past midnight and wake up at 5am with no issues lol


Lol. Depends really, usually 8pm I start prepping food, then by the time I'm in bed and watched a little TV it's gone 10pm.

Couldn't do after midnight, not on a school night like you ya rebel!!


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, back, rear Delts and triceps.

Just trying a few things that @liam0810 has put together, this is changing though as I'm a little bitch 

Seated Row

Yates Row

Delt Destroyer - Google it

Rope pull downs

Straight bar reverse grips pull downs

Skull crushers

Then some calf work to failure.

These sessions are going to be brutal once I get into them, can't wait!

Come Monday I'll be stocked with all food and ready to rumble.

When plan is finalised I'll start at new thread for the 12 weeks with the Manc Midget


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Depends really, usually 8pm I start prepping food, then by the time I'm in bed and watched a little TV it's gone 10pm.
> 
> Couldn't do after midnight, not on a school night like you ya rebel!!


That's me if I'm in work tbh lol but not on a day off, I don't bother with food prep unless I know I won't be at home much the next day lol rather eat it warm and freshly cooked


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> That's me if I'm in work tbh lol but not on a day off, I don't bother with food prep unless I know I won't be at home much the next day lol rather eat it warm and freshly cooked


Yeah same here tbh mate, Mon-Fri only


----------



## Adz

How do, all good in here?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Session done, back, rear Delts and triceps.
> 
> Just trying a few things that @liam0810 has put together, this is changing though as I'm a little bitch
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> Yates Row
> 
> Delt Destroyer - Google it
> 
> Rope pull downs
> 
> Straight bar reverse grips pull downs
> 
> Skull crushers
> 
> Then some calf work to failure.
> 
> These sessions are going to be brutal once I get into them, can't wait!
> 
> Come Monday I'll be stocked with all food and ready to rumble.
> 
> When plan is finalised I'll start at new thread for the 12 weeks with the Manc Midget


did you do the delt destroyer! and less of the midget! i prefer dwarf! midget is racist!


----------



## Dan94

Look forward to see how you get on with Liam mate


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> How do, all good in here?


Hey mate! All good thanks.

Good holiday?



liam0810 said:


> did you do the delt destroyer! and less of the midget! i prefer dwarf! midget is racist!


Yes I did you sicko lol

Didn't reach 100 as need to get weight correct. But can see it's gonna be killer!!



Dan94 said:


> Look forward to see how you get on with Liam mate


Me too mate! Gonna be gooooood!!


----------



## Adz

Holiday was awesome thanks, good rest, managed to get a few small sessions in,".

Can't wait to get back on it tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Holiday was awesome thanks, good rest, managed to get a few small sessions in,".
> 
> Can't wait to get back on it tomorrow


Good to hear mate! Nice to get away from life for a while.

Haha, draws you back in doesn't it!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate! All good thanks.
> 
> Good holiday?
> 
> Yes I did you sicko lol
> 
> Didn't reach 100 as need to get weight correct. But can see it's gonna be killer!!
> 
> Me too mate! Gonna be gooooood!!


It is mate. I love that exercise. Proper ruins your rear delts. If you have anything left in your rear delts after that do 2 x 25 on rear pec dec


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> It is mate. I love that exercise. Proper ruins your rear delts. If you have anything left in your rear delts after that do 2 x 25 on rear pec dec


Mate I walked round to that machine to finish them off on there..... Was being used ffs


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Mate I walked round to that machine to finish them off on there..... Was being used ffs


Next time


----------



## TELBOR

In bits!!

Morning all, ran through another one of Liam's routines today. Loved it!

Bicep straight bar curls SS with rope curls

Single arm cable curls

Incline DB Press

Flat DB Press

Lateral Raises, DB front raises. (Had to adapt due to availability on kit)

Calve raises to wrap up.

Was in there just after 5am lol Got up at 4.30am ish.

View attachment 165085


30 mins after training. Watery if I'm

Honest  Chest was a little pumped though lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

LEGS!!

Fooked lol

Leg extensions

Front Barbell Squats - never done these, was an eye opener lol

Leg Press

Seated leg curls

Leg Extensions drop sets

SLDL

Could do a couple of things due to kit in use, never the less that was horrible!

Not sure if it's a typo from @liam0810 but leg press was 4 sets of 50 reps lol

I won't be walking well the next few days


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> LEGS!!
> 
> Fooked lol
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Front Barbell Squats - never done these, was an eye opener lol
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Seated leg curls
> 
> Leg Extensions drop sets
> 
> SLDL
> 
> Could do a couple of things due to kit in use, never the less that was horrible!
> 
> Not sure if it's a typo from @liam0810 but leg press was 4 sets of 50 reps lol
> 
> I won't be walking well the next few days


4 sets of 50 reps? Love that,bet that burnt like fvck lol.


----------



## Adz

Sounds horrific


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> 4 sets of 50 reps? Love that,bet that burnt like fvck lol.


Quads like bricks?!



Adz said:


> Sounds horrific


It was mate lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Quads like bricks?!
> 
> It was mate lol


Lol good sh1t. Was like my delts yesterday, ridiculous volume.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Lol good sh1t. Was like my delts yesterday, ridiculous volume.


Try that Mountain Dog Delt Destroyer


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Try that Mountain Dog Delt Destroyer


I did the rear delt destroyer,jesus it killed me lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I did the rear delt destroyer,jesus it killed me lol.


Ruins ya doesn't it!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Ruins ya doesn't it!


Definitely. Saw it on your log so googled it and loved it.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> LEGS!!
> 
> Fooked lol
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Front Barbell Squats - never done these, was an eye opener lol
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Seated leg curls
> 
> Leg Extensions drop sets
> 
> SLDL
> 
> Could do a couple of things due to kit in use, never the less that was horrible!
> 
> Not sure if it's a typo from @liam0810 but leg press was 4 sets of 50 reps lol
> 
> I won't be walking well the next few days


nope that's 4 xs 50. no typo haha!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> nope that's 4 xs 50. no typo haha!


I'll soon get used to it!!


----------



## TELBOR

So.... Back and Tri's this morning.

I'm done in 

Nothing major, rack pulls up to 150kg (started too light!) so that'll be surpassed next week.

Tri's bit of cable work and dips.

Generally fooked from this week!!


----------



## TELBOR

Right!

It's on like donkey kong 

GOAL - reduce BF as much as possible without losing too much LBM

Had a week trying diet and training, but not 100% as in finding my feet.

But come Monday, it's firing on all cylinders 

I won't detail what @liam0810 has put in place, as I've paid for it and you haven't pmsl

However here is an idea of things!

TRAINING

Monday - Chest /front delts/ biceps

Tuesday - Back / rear delts / triceps

Wedneday - Quads / Hams

Thursday - Biceps / chest / side delts & front delts

Friday - Triceps & Back

Lots of ways to do different exercises, slow negs, supersets, tri-sets and so on.

DIET

Here's what food is in it....

Eggs

Bacon medallions

Spinach

Chicken

Salad

Avocado

EVOO

Mince Beef

Bulgar wheat

Veg

Steak

Sweet Potatoes

Greek yog

Supplements - not that many may I add.

Haribo, yes Haribo 

View attachment 165237


GEAR

Regency Test P

Regency Mast P

Apollo Winny

Apollo Rip240

View attachment 165236


And some cheeky pre workout goodies that arrived today.

Water based dbol and winny! 

I'll update weight tomorrow AM and I'm training with @flinty90 Sunday evening so may get some snaps if I'm happy lol

Plan after these 12 weeks..... Reverse it and slowly bulk back up with BF not shooting up.

@Sambuca @Ginger Ben @Chelsea @Adz @no1dnbhead @ryda @FelonE @Galaxy @J4MES @Sharpy76 @Dan94 @RowRow @DiggyV @musclemate @Huntingground @C.Hill

And @anyoneiforgot


----------



## Adz

Starting early for the summer shred??

Good luck pal


----------



## Galaxy

Adz said:


> Starting early for the summer shred??
> 
> Good luck pal


He's a fat cvnt, needs all the time he can get


----------



## FelonE1

Good luck mate,smash the granny out of it.


----------



## Galaxy

Looks good mate, training split look interesting.

And you know my thoughts on the gear


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Starting early for the summer shred??
> 
> Good luck pal


Yes lol see if I can maintain leanness throughout the summer 



Galaxy said:


> He's a fat cvnt, needs all the time he can get


I can't deny it 



FelonE said:


> Good luck mate,smash the granny out of it.


I shall try mate! Winny power 



Galaxy said:


> Looks good mate, training split look interesting.
> 
> And you know my thoughts on the gear


It's great mate, really nice change tbh

Haha, you're natty


----------



## musclemate

Looks like your missing calfs buddy in your splits...and I assume that you are relying on the core stuff to work your abs?

Suggestion for your calfs... Pick an exercise. A different one each session

Leg press calf raise

Standing calf raise

Seated calf raise

Do 100 reps rest/pause. And by "rest", I mean 10 breaths then continue with the 100 reps.

Do it a couple of times a week.

Enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987

@R0BLET What weight, bf you at ATM. Chest looks big in the pic a page or 2 back


----------



## TELBOR

musclemate said:


> Looks like your missing calfs buddy in your splits...and I assume that you are relying on the core stuff to work your abs?
> 
> Suggestion for your calfs... Pick an exercise. A different one each session
> 
> Leg press calf raise
> 
> Standing calf raise
> 
> Seated calf raise
> 
> Do 100 reps rest/pause. And by "rest", I mean 10 breaths then continue with the 100 reps.
> 
> Do it a couple of times a week.
> 
> Enjoy! :thumbup1:


Haha, they're in there 2 times a week - my bad 

Same with abs. Ooops!

Similar kind of thing for calves what you've put down mate 



Abc987 said:


> @R0BLET What weight, bf you at ATM. Chest looks big in the pic a page or 2 back


Mid week 191lbs (crept up last 7 days but leaner lol) about 15-18%, abs I can see all day at the moment so that's a start I guess 

Haha, thanks mate. Chest and arms are a week spot


----------



## Sharpy76

Good luck @R0BLET!!

Interested to see how you get on with Regency.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Good luck pal


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck @R0BLET!!
> 
> Interested to see how you get on with Regency.


Cheers you FREAK!! 



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Good luck pal


Cheer big lad


----------



## J4MES

Good luck you junkie


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> Good luck you junkie


Takes one to know one 

Cheers mate!


----------



## no1dnbhead

Come on then let's see you smash it!!


----------



## TELBOR

no1dnbhead said:


> Come on then let's see you smash it!!


I best do or I'll make Liam look like a cúnt lol


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck @R0BLET, will be following as usual, in the background like a ninja in the shadows


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Good luck @R0BLET, will be following as usual, in the background like a ninja in the shadows


You couldn't hide in the shadows you lump!!

Cheers mate


----------



## RowRow

All looks as it should  now for the cracking results!


----------



## TELBOR

RowRow said:


> All looks as it should  now for the cracking results!


SHREDDED BRAH!!


----------



## ryda

Love how you've come clean about your drug habit 

@R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> Love how you've come clean about your drug habit
> 
> @R0BLET


Pmsl I've been dirty for a while


----------



## Sambuca

Haribo check

Bacon check

Lol

Have fun mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Haribo check
> 
> Bacon check
> 
> Lol
> 
> Have fun mate


Haha, I shall! Bring on the star mix gainz


----------



## C.Hill

Gonna ask as you ask in all my journals! Any leg pics?x


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Gonna ask as you ask in all my journals! Any leg pics?x


Few pages back lol

I'll pop them up again soon


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Gonna ask as you ask in all my journals! Any leg pics?x


Here you go, end of November and yes bedroom is a mess lol

View attachment 165266


----------



## Sambuca

Super mix is better lol


----------



## C.Hill

Mate you've made some really impressive gains since I last popped in your old journal! Chest is still small though


----------



## no1dnbhead

Need too up my leg training by the looks of them quads


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Super mix is better lol


Wow wow wow *****, I ain't ready for that stuff yet!!



C.Hill said:


> Mate you've made some really impressive gains since I last popped in your old journal! Chest is still small though


Thanks mate and thanks for reminding me, always been wánk ain't it 

View attachment 165281


That's as good as it gets at the moment pmsl



no1dnbhead said:


> Need too up my leg training by the looks of them quads


LOL you mad?! Yours are HUGE mate!!


----------



## no1dnbhead

There not huge yet they will be one day tho!! Haha


----------



## FelonE1

What's the deal with the Haribo mate?


----------



## C.Hill

FelonE said:


> What's the deal with the Haribo mate?


Post workout id imagine? Kill the cravings probably


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Wow wow wow *****, I ain't ready for that stuff yet!!
> 
> Thanks mate and thanks for reminding me, always been wánk ain't it
> 
> View attachment 165281
> 
> 
> That's as good as it gets at the moment pmsl
> 
> LOL you mad?! Yours are HUGE mate!!


Coming up nicely mate! Could park a bike between there haha


----------



## FelonE1

C.Hill said:


> Post workout id imagine? Kill the cravings probably


Oh ok.


----------



## TELBOR

no1dnbhead said:


> There not huge yet they will be one day tho!! Haha


They bloody are lol



FelonE said:


> What's the deal with the Haribo mate?


Post workout carbs mate 



C.Hill said:


> Post workout id imagine? Kill the cravings probably





C.Hill said:


> Coming up nicely mate! Could park a bike between there haha


Cravings too lol

Haha, still stubborn as fúck mate!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> They bloody are lol
> 
> Post workout carbs mate
> 
> Cravings too lol
> 
> Haha, still stubborn as fúck mate!


Cool. Nice lol. Love Haribo.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Cool. Nice lol. Love Haribo.


All grown men love Haribo FACT!!


----------



## musclemate

R0BLET said:


> All grown men love Haribo FACT!!


I must not be a grown man then :lol:


----------



## Dan94

musclemate said:


> I must not be a grown man then :lol:


It's impossible not to love haribo!


----------



## musclemate

Dan94 said:


> It's impossible not to love haribo!


Well bud you are looking at the impossible...

My empty carb calorie treats are Jaffa cakes Nom nom.


----------



## TELBOR

musclemate said:


> I must not be a grown man then :lol:


You'll get there one day mate 



Dan94 said:


> It's impossible not to love haribo!


This is scientifically proven I believe..... Lol



musclemate said:


> Well bud you are looking at the impossible...
> 
> My empty carb calorie treats are Jaffa cakes Nom nom.


Those will do! Haven't had one in ages!!


----------



## sponge2015

2 jabs in on the regency uk tren ace and seem to be the only person in the country running it.

Also have the apollo rip 240 lined up for my summer cut.

So bloody hoping you get on well here lol


----------



## TELBOR

ellingham said:


> 2 jabs in on the regency uk tren ace and seem to be the only person in the country running it.
> 
> Also have the apollo rip 240 lined up for my summer cut.
> 
> So bloody hoping you get on well here lol


Lol

I know a few that have it on here already, seen some with test and mast 

Haha, I'm sure I will mate and you will too.


----------



## TELBOR

Food prep and a few meals from yesterday...

View attachment 165334


View attachment 165335


View attachment 165336


View attachment 165337


Also a pre workout goodie and a vial of jizz AKA winny 

View attachment 165338


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Food prep and a few meals from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 165334
> 
> 
> View attachment 165335
> 
> 
> View attachment 165336
> 
> 
> View attachment 165337
> 
> 
> Also a pre workout goodie and a vial of jizz AKA winny
> 
> View attachment 165338


Your food looks yum!

What's the hydrobol shizzle? Do you mix it with the winny pre workout?


----------



## 31205

Wtf that pink sh!t??


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Your food looks yum!
> 
> What's the hydrobol shizzle? Do you mix it with the winny pre workout?


Food is spot on, try to keep it from being bland as much as I can too lol



sen said:


> Wtf that pink sh!t??


It's liquid dbol and vitamin B12 

So 50mg Dbol and 500mcg B12 per ml.

Going to give 1ml a try pre workout later if I can 

@Sharpy76 no mate, just take alone. Winny ED dbol when I fancy it


----------



## FelonE1

How long are you gonna run the winny for mate? I've got enough for a total of 6 weeks but am thinking about 9, do you think that's too long?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> How long are you gonna run the winny for mate? I've got enough for a total of 6 weeks but am thinking about 9, do you think that's too long?


8 weeks on the orals mate, 100mg ED.

9 weeks is fine, 12 is fine too. You don't drink so no biggie is it 

Only thing I've found for me personally is acid on winny! Won't happen this time as I'm prepared lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 8 weeks on the orals mate, 100mg ED.
> 
> 9 weeks is fine, 12 is fine too. You don't drink so no biggie is it
> 
> Only thing I've found for me personally is acid on winny! Won't happen this time as I'm prepared lol


Cool thanks mate.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Cool thanks mate.


How's the HUGE cal deficit going so far?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> How's the HUGE cal deficit going so far?


Obviously dropped some water cos looking pretty lean today. It hasn't been to hard yet. Don't honestly think I'll have to do it for too long.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Obviously dropped some water cos looking pretty lean today. It hasn't been to hard yet. Don't honestly think I'll have to do it for too long.


10 days I bet 

Soon see mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Trained last night with Flinty. Did today's sessions so that means I can rest up lol

Was a good session, for a Sunday at 4.30 expected gym to be quiet...... Wasn't ffs

Anyway. Chest is feeling sore already.

Should have been barbell but had to use DB's. Db's are later in the week so will swap to Barbell 

Flat DB Press - up to 36kg (max weight at gym)

Incline DB Press - up to 36kg

Pec Deck SS Press Ups SS Plate Raises

Preacher Curls SS DB Hammer Curls

That's it.

Football tonight and it's indoor now, changed so people won't pussy out in the cold lol

Busy day at work, have a customer due mid morning till late afternoon. In to seal a deal which = lots of commission


----------



## Adz

Big commission = more gear


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I best do or I'll make Liam look like a cúnt lol


i do that enough by myself so i dont need anymore help thank you!



Sambuca said:


> Super mix is better lol


or Tangfastics!



C.Hill said:


> Post workout id imagine? Kill the cravings probably


simple sugars PWO



R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Trained last night with Flinty. Did today's sessions so that means I can rest up lol
> 
> Was a good session, for a Sunday at 4.30 expected gym to be quiet...... Wasn't ffs
> 
> Anyway. Chest is feeling sore already.
> 
> Should have been barbell but had to use DB's. Db's are later in the week so will swap to Barbell
> 
> Flat DB Press - up to 36kg (max weight at gym)
> 
> Incline DB Press - up to 36kg
> 
> Pec Deck SS Press Ups SS Plate Raises
> 
> Preacher Curls SS DB Hammer Curls
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Football tonight and it's indoor now, changed so people won't pussy out in the cold lol
> 
> Busy day at work, have a customer due mid morning till late afternoon. In to seal a deal which = lots of commission


How did you find the biceps? have you had to drop weight to hit the 4 sec negs?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Big commission = more gear


Pmsl

More STEAK!! 



liam0810 said:


> i do that enough by myself so i dont need anymore help thank you!
> 
> or Tangfastics!
> 
> simple sugars PWO
> 
> How did you find the biceps? have you had to drop weight to hit the 4 sec negs?


Suppose you are a Manc 

Bicep workout is awesome, the straight bar and rope SS with the set time squeeze is killer isn't it.

Yes mate, to do them properly you have to don't you. Should slowly creep back up all being well


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> More STEAK!!
> 
> Suppose you are a Manc
> 
> Bicep workout is awesome, the straight bar and rope SS with the set time squeeze is killer isn't it.
> 
> Yes mate, to do them properly you have to don't you. Should slowly creep back up all being well


it will creep back up and you notice that when you go back to your usual reps that strength has shot up


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> it will creep back up and you notice that when you go back to your usual reps that strength has shot up


That'll do.

Fooked from football! Banged some screamers in though


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders done!
> 
> No partner again PMSL
> 
> Anyway, had a great one on my own tbh
> 
> Smith Shoulder Press - up to 100kg, into 40kg burn out. 100kg is a PB
> 
> DB Lateral Raises - up to 17.5kg, into 5kg burnout.
> 
> Face Pulls - up to 70kg, controlled and squeezed well.
> 
> Trap Bar Shrugs - 4 sets of 70kg, no where near max but right trap is and probably always will be an issue. @Keeks I shall look at acupuncture soon lol
> 
> DB front raises - 3 sets of 10 to finish @ 10kg
> 
> Post workout whey, glutamine and Creatine.
> 
> Eggs now.
> 
> Oh, I'm vaguely happy with current condition. As ever arms and chest lagging lol
> 
> View attachment 164834


Get it done! :thumbup1:

And good luck for your cut with Liam.


----------



## Sambuca

I can't stop eating super mix


----------



## no1dnbhead

R0BLET said:


> Food prep and a few meals from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 165334
> 
> 
> View attachment 165335
> 
> 
> View attachment 165336
> 
> 
> View attachment 165337
> 
> 
> Also a pre workout goodie and a vial of jizz AKA winny
> 
> View attachment 165338


How are you getting on with the pre workout dbol?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I can't stop eating super mix


The power of HARIBO!!

Could empty a tub right now lol



no1dnbhead said:


> How are you getting on with the pre workout dbol?


Only tried it once mate, hard to say.

Going to try it again Thursday


----------



## TELBOR

Session done!

Back, Rear Delts and Triceps

Seated Close Grip Rows

Yates Row

Reverse Grip Pull downs

Pull overs

Delt destroyer

Rope pull downs SS reverse grip straight bar pull downs

Skull crushers

Then some calve work to wrap up.

Good session, decent weight moved, concentrated on contraction, negative and tension as much as possible.

Should feel this fooker tomorrow!

One thing I have noticed already is I'm Looking very flat when I'm training and post workout. Pump is still there, guess it's down to the carbs.

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Oh and got caught speeding on the way home from the gym FFS


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Oh and got caught speeding on the way home from the gym FFS


o dear...60 in a 30 was it:sneaky2:


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> I can't stop eating super mix


put the super mix down samuel!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Session done!
> 
> Back, Rear Delts and Triceps
> 
> Seated Close Grip Rows
> 
> Yates Row
> 
> Reverse Grip Pull downs
> 
> Pull overs
> 
> Delt destroyer
> 
> Rope pull downs SS reverse grip straight bar pull downs
> 
> Skull crushers
> 
> Then some calve work to wrap up.
> 
> Good session, decent weight moved, concentrated on contraction, negative and tension as much as possible.
> 
> Should feel this fooker tomorrow!
> 
> One thing I have noticed already is I'm Looking very flat when I'm training and post workout. Pump is still there, guess it's down to the carbs.
> 
> Have a good one


get used to feeling flat until i give you a cheat meal anyway!


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> o dear...60 in a 30 was it:sneaky2:


40 mate lol

We're talking 6.30am, dark and nobody around. Nobs sat in the van with the back door open pointing the bloody gun out lol



liam0810 said:


> get used to feeling flat until i give you a cheat meal anyway!


I don't want too lol

Yeah, when is that due mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> 40 mate lol
> 
> We're talking 6.30am, dark and nobody around. Nobs sat in the van with the back door open pointing the bloody gun out lol
> 
> I don't want too lol
> 
> Yeah, when is that due mate


haha not after 2 days! lets see weigh in on saturday first


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> haha not after 2 days! lets see weigh in on saturday first


Bet I'm up in weight pmsl


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bet I'm up in weight pmsl


you might be as you are eating a lot but i'd rather you be up in weight in the first week than drop a sh1t load!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> you might be as you are eating a lot but i'd rather you be up in weight in the first week than drop a sh1t load!


Probably gain 10lbs lol

Tbh food is going as you set out and I've not juggled it around. Don't think it's that much really


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> 40 mate lol
> 
> We're talking 6.30am, dark and nobody around. Nobs sat in the van with the back door open pointing the bloody gun out lol


a sh!t mate


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon, legs this morning.

Ruined lol

That is all 

Food has been spot on and gaffa is letting me have a meal at my desk so no change to Liam's plan at all.

Got out the shower this morning and Mrs said I was looking massive - obviously wasn't looking at my penis 

She doesn't really pay many compliments with regards my physique seen as she sees me everyday, so it's a positive for sure.

So seems the cut is going to plan, the couple of weeks on my own plan then Liam's now its going swimmingly 

Chest, Bicep and delts tomorrow. Can't wait!!


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon, legs this morning.
> 
> Ruined lol
> 
> That is all
> 
> Food has been spot on and gaffa is letting me have a meal at my desk so no change to Liam's plan at all.
> 
> Got out the shower this morning and Mrs said I was looking massive - obviously wasn't looking at my penis
> 
> She doesn't really pay many compliments with regards my physique seen as she sees me everyday, so it's a positive for sure.
> 
> So seems the cut is going to plan, the couple of weeks on my own plan then Liam's now its going swimmingly
> 
> Chest, Bicep and delts tomorrow. Can't wait!!


yea always a good sign when the mrs comments


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> yea always a good sign when the mrs comments


Best person to judge us really


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Best person to judge us really


true


----------



## FelonE1

It's going well then mate.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> It's going well then mate.


Very mate. Just gotta get used to the days I feel flat lol


----------



## sean 162

R0BLET said:


> Best person to judge us really


No woman judging me...I AM EPIC. END OF!

Stupid bint if she says otherwise


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> No woman judging me...I AM EPIC. END OF!
> 
> Stupid bint if she says otherwise


Lol.

Ok, if I was a raging homosexual it would be a man who sees my body each day...... That better


----------



## simonthepieman

Late subbing in. How long do you have left


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> Late subbing in. How long do you have left


Good to have you in mate 

11 weeks and 3 days with @liam0810, then I'll be reversing the cut with him after that


----------



## TELBOR

Nailed Chest, Bi's and Delts today.

Strength seemed to be up too, can't grumble at that!

Straight Bar Cable Curls SS Rope Hammer Curls

High Incline Bench Press

Flat Bench Press

Seated DB Laterals

Then some front delt work too.

Bit of calve work again.

@ryda Popped in 1ml of the water based dbol and winny this morning. Looking very full to say the least lol

One thing with that was using 1 pin on them both. Clogged up instantly lol so had to use a green in my Delt Pmsl flew in! 

Off out today with work to visit a new acquisition, best not mess my meals up!


----------



## Adz

The new stuff seem ok then?


----------



## musclemate

You enjoying your new training regime buddy?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> The new stuff seem ok then?


Yes mate, in full swing so loving it!



musclemate said:


> You enjoying your new training regime buddy?


Love it! Body feels wrecked all week and feel great tbh


----------



## TELBOR

View attachment 165602


Morning you sexy cúnts!

Back and Tri's done.

Great session, winny is kicking in as veins look awesome when training 

Food nailed again, piece of píss 

One thing I am conscious of is although I'm leaner, I feel bigger and I think this will be reflected in tomorrow's weigh in.

So @liam0810 will be taking out my Haribo Pmsl

Hope not!

Have a good one ladies


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 165602
> 
> 
> Morning you sexy cúnts!
> 
> Back and Tri's done.
> 
> Great session, winny is kicking in as veins look awesome when training
> 
> Food nailed again, piece of píss
> 
> One thing I am conscious of is although I'm leaner, I feel bigger and I think this will be reflected in tomorrow's weigh in.
> 
> So @liam0810 will be taking out my Haribo Pmsl
> 
> Hope not!
> 
> Have a good one ladies


hopefully not but if you are its either no haribo or more zumba!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> hopefully not but if you are its either no haribo or more zumba!


IMO he needs to do both, that T-shirt in his Friday pic looks rather snug.

But I'm liking the leopard print leggings R0blet! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> IMO he needs to do both, that T-shirt in his Friday pic looks rather snug.
> 
> But I'm liking the leopard print leggings R0blet! :thumb:


Keeks that's not Rob yet, thats Rob after his rebound!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Keeks that's not Rob yet, thats Rob after his rebound!


Knew it, you're a secret feeder aren't you?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> hopefully not but if you are its either no haribo or more zumba!


Can I decline both suggestions? 



Keeks said:


> IMO he needs to do both, that T-shirt in his Friday pic looks rather snug.
> 
> But I'm liking the leopard print leggings R0blet! :thumb:


Look good don't i! Those aren't leggings, it's body paint


----------



## G-man99

Have been following but now subbed.

Good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Can I decline both suggestions?
> 
> Look good don't i! Those aren't leggings, it's body paint


Cool as, although next time do the full body paint leopard print thing, will compliment your Friday dance moves. :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Knew it, you're a secret feeder aren't you?! :lol:


you know it Keeks, i like a little meat on the booty! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> you know it Keeks, i like a little meat on the booty! :thumb:


Well enjoy R0blets leopard print painted booty. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Well enjoy R0blets leopard print painted booty. :thumb:


oooooh i cant wait!


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Have been following but now subbed.
> 
> Good luck mate :thumb:


About time!

Thanks mate 



Keeks said:


> Cool as, although next time do the full body paint leopard print thing, will compliment your Friday dance moves. :beer:


Ah. Good thinking batman!!

I'm on it 



liam0810 said:


> oooooh i cant wait!


You are not coming near my booty at all!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> About time!
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Ah. Good thinking batman!!
> 
> I'm on it
> 
> You are not coming near my booty at all!!


i am your coach and you will do as i say


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> i am your coach and you will do as i say


Stops at glute spreads


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Stops at glute spreads


Doesn't normally lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Doesn't normally lol.


I'd like to forget that evening we had together mate


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> I'd like to forget that evening we had together mate


Wish I could. Still wake up in the middle of the night sweating thinking about it.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Wish I could. Still wake up in the middle of the night sweating thinking about it.


Sweat.... More like wet dreams mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

Weekly weigh in with Liam, 1lb loss 

So sat at 188lbs. I do look leaner, but also flat. Which I'll just have to get use to.

Last nights sleep was pants, up for 3 písses and sweating like you wouldn't believe.

Not much on today, got to get packing up for house move though! 3 weeks time we'll have the keys. Can't wait!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Weekly weigh in with Liam, 1lb loss
> 
> So sat at 188lbs. I do look leaner, but also flat. Which I'll just have to get use to.
> 
> Last nights sleep was pants, up for 3 písses and sweating like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> Not much on today, got to get packing up for house move though! 3 weeks time we'll have the keys. Can't wait!


Are you gonna cut for a set period of time or until you get where you want mate?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Are you gonna cut for a set period of time or until you get where you want mate?


12 weeks is what I've signed up for with @liam0810 mate, but if that has to be extended till I'm happy then it will 

This time next week I already know I'll look totally different, that's how happy I am with it all at the moment.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 12 weeks is what I've signed up for with @liam0810 mate, but if that has to be extended till I'm happy then it will
> 
> This time next week I already know I'll look totally different, that's how happy I am with it all at the moment.


Ideal mate. Sounds like you've both got it nailed.


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon mongs!

So another rest day, boring when it's rest days. Just about to take dogs for a walk, will only be a mile or so with their little legs lol

Mrs is off to do some cardio later so going to join her, probably 30 mins max tbh.

Then football tomorrow night, that's enough cardio for me at the moment lol

Chest and Biceps tomorrow. Ready to smash that!

No.2's have become an issues Pmsl Haven't been since Thursday night. So I've had this earlier to "move things along" .....

View attachment 165735


Cabbage, broccoli and spinach with water lol

Was absolutely horrible. Some quality Farts coming through though!


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon mongs!
> 
> So another rest day, boring when it's rest days. Just about to take dogs for a walk, will only be a mile or so with their little legs lol
> 
> Mrs is off to do some cardio later so going to join her, probably 30 mins max tbh.
> 
> Then football tomorrow night, that's enough cardio for me at the moment lol
> 
> Chest and Biceps tomorrow. Ready to smash that!
> 
> No.2's have become an issues Pmsl Haven't been since Thursday night. So I've had this earlier to "move things along" .....
> 
> View attachment 165735
> 
> 
> Cabbage, broccoli and spinach with water lol
> 
> Was absolutely horrible. Some quality Farts coming through though!


The missus makes me some good ones.

today was apple, celery spinach cucumber and it was lovely


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> The missus makes me some good ones.
> 
> today was apple, celery spinach cucumber and it was lovely


This was an all out greens attack for my colon to enjoy later lol

Apple, spinach and beetroot is pretty good too 

Nutribullet recipe guide has some decent ones in tbh


----------



## Adz

Haha thanks for the toilet update, hope it's all moving nicely now


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Haha thanks for the toilet update, hope it's all moving nicely now


Is it fúck lol


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Is it fúck lol


I feel your pain mate.

I was constipated to fvck after my hernia op. Sides of the strong pain killers probably.

Couldn't strain cos of the op and was scared I'd bust a gut (literally) and it was the most uncomfortable couple of days ever, wasn't nice.

Took 3 ex lax, job done.....eventually lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I feel your pain mate.
> 
> I was constipated to fvck after my hernia op. Sides of the strong pain killers probably.
> 
> Couldn't strain cos of the op and was scared I'd bust a gut (literally) and it was the most uncomfortable couple of days ever, wasn't nice.
> 
> Took 3 ex lax, job done.....eventually lol.


Ouch! No thanks lol

Laxatives can wait..... For now!


----------



## Abc987

Are you on really low carbs? I upped the carbs a bit? and started shvtting again. Flaxseed helped a bit but not a great to be honest


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Are you on really low carbs? I upped the carbs a bit? and started shvtting again. Flaxseed helped a bit but not a great to be honest


Not massively tbh mate, think it's just the migration to a new diet. I have some flaxseed actually  May have a scoop before bed lol


----------



## liam0810

Abc987 said:


> Are you on really low carbs? I upped the carbs a bit? and started shvtting again. Flaxseed helped a bit but not a great to be honest


He is on quite low carbs which are timed around training. But with the fats I thought he'd be ok, as on a higher fat diet I sh1t even more. I've asked him to add in more fibre either through veg or a fibre supp. That should get everything shifting again!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Not massively tbh mate, think it's just the migration to a new diet. I have some flaxseed actually  May have a scoop before bed lol


It's horrible being constipated, hurts like fvck when you do go as well. Remember it feeling like I was trying to pass a brick and a little nugget popped out lol.

Hope the flaxseed help mate haha


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> He is on quite low carbs which are timed around training. But with the fats I thought he'd be ok, as on a higher fat diet I sh1t even more. I've asked him to add in more fibre either through veg or a fibre supp. That should get everything shifting again!


Gonna be like passing a brick lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> It's horrible being constipated, hurts like fvck when you do go as well. Remember it feeling like I was trying to pass a brick and a little nugget popped out lol.
> 
> Hope the flaxseed help mate haha


Read my mind lol


----------



## Abc987

liam0810 said:


> He is on quite low carbs which are timed around training. But with the fats I thought he'd be ok, as on a higher fat diet I sh1t even more. I've asked him to add in more fibre either through veg or a fibre supp. That should get everything shifting again!


First time round I just cut the carbs right down which is where my problem was, didn't really know what I was doing and made myself feel terrible, bloated and constipated.

Timed carbs worked really well for me I had great results and as you said upped the fats and shvtting wasn't that much of a problem, wasn't as regular but manageable. Will use timed carbs again when I cut


----------



## TELBOR

THE BROWN BABY HAS GONE SWIMMING 

Off to do some cardio and UV for 6 mins


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Gonna be like passing a brick lol


Whole Psyllium Husks

thank me later


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> THE BROWN BABY HAS GONE SWIMMING
> 
> Off to do some cardio and UV for 6 mins


Does this mean you're running on the sunbed? How do you do that


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> Whole Psyllium Husks
> 
> thank me later


Wasn't needed lol Have some of that in surprisingly 



liam0810 said:


> Does this mean you're running on the sunbed? How do you do that


Yep, that's how I roll lol

Did speed intervals for 15 mins on the treadmill, 5 mins bike then a little abs.

Sunbed shop was closed ffs


----------



## TELBOR

Morning clowns!

Chest and Bi's done.

Got there at 5.45am and expected the Monday crew to roll in and take all the kit at 6am..... All still in bed I guess lol

Anyway, in bits now. Happy with that session!

Incline Bench

Flat Bench

Incline DB Flys

Pec deck SS Press up SS Plate Raises

Preacher Curls SS Hammer Curls

Spider Curls - not ideal alone tbh

EZ Bar Curls

Done!

7 days on the diet and training, 100% to the letter done.

Trimmed chest and abs this morning..... Looking leaner from that already PMSL

Football later, CBA tbh as got stuff that needs doing at home but I do give the lads some shít if they drop out so best go lol

Have a good one!!


----------



## Dai Jones

yeah a good trim always helps


----------



## liam0810

Dai Jones said:


> yeah a good trim always helps


Helps make things look bigger as well!


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> yeah a good trim always helps


Probably dropped a pound having a trim lol



liam0810 said:


> Helps make things look bigger as well!


Atrophied testicles help that mate


----------



## Dai Jones

liam0810 said:


> Helps make things look bigger as well!


  ....so true about an inch for me


----------



## skipper1987

How did u find the equipoise? Would u use again?


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> How did u find the equipoise? Would u use again?


Hard to say, cut that cycle off due to man flu 

Didn't get an increased appetite or any more vascular. Need to try it over a good 16 weeks at 600mg + I guess.

You still on it?


----------



## skipper1987

No mate got injured not trained for 4 weeks so stopped all the gear and onto pct currently feeling like a fat troll with Ebola skinny arms!!! Depressed!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> No mate got injured not trained for 4 weeks so stopped all the gear and onto pct currently feeling like a fat troll with Ebola skinny arms!!! Depressed!! Lol


Oh dear, what have you done?


----------



## ah24

Haven't read all posts, so may be sorted now..

But, if you're still 'bunged' up - increase fiber as already mentioned, also make sure water is on point (v important) and lastly, sometimes you need a 'kickstart' to get peristalsis flying along again.

Try Senakot, 1 before bed for 3-4 nights in a row. By day 3-4 you should be pretty regular again 

Also, there's a tea called Super Dieter's Tea (can order from Amazon) that has Senna extract in it...

I find either of these tend to work quite well toward the end of a diet when things 'slow down'.


----------



## TELBOR

ah24 said:


> Haven't read all posts, so may be sorted now..
> 
> But, if you're still 'bunged' up - increase fiber as already mentioned, also make sure water is on point (v important) and lastly, sometimes you need a 'kickstart' to get peristalsis flying along again.
> 
> Try Senakot, 1 before bed for 3-4 nights in a row. By day 3-4 you should be pretty regular again
> 
> Also, there's a tea called Super Dieter's Tea (can order from Amazon) that has Senna extract in it...
> 
> I find either of these tend to work quite well toward the end of a diet when things 'slow down'.


Had a clear out mate, thankfully lol

But all those are good pointers as no doubt it'll happen again  Liam mentioned water straight away, minimum 5 litres each day at the moment - 3 písses each might ffs

I'll stock up on some Senakot though


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear, what have you done?


I can't pronounce the word for it never mind spell it but basically tore a tendon next to my elbow and from that got a small hard growth pushing on nerves!! Very painful!! Did not do it training either so super ****ed off!! I have a mega manual job and can't afford time off so healing process is SLOW!!


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> I can't pronounce the word for it never mind spell it but basically tore a tendon next to my elbow and from that got a small hard growth pushing on nerves!! Very painful!! Did not do it training either so super ****ed off!! I have a mega manual job and can't afford time off so healing process is SLOW!!


Sounds like wánkers elbow mate? 

That's pants. Hope it heals soon though, would kill me not to train.


----------



## Dan94

What're spider curls mate?

I find caffeine helps me go too for some reason lol


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> What're spider curls mate?
> 
> I find caffeine helps me go too for some reason lol


Yeah same tbh lol Don't really have anything with it in though.

Here you go mate...

How to Perform Spider Curls - Big Biceps Arms Exercise - YouTube


----------



## liam0810

Dan94 said:


> What're spider curls mate?
> 
> I find caffeine helps me go too for some reason lol


How to Perform Spider Curls - Big Biceps Arms Exercise - YouTube


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like wánkers elbow mate?
> 
> That's pants. Hope it heals soon though, would kill me not to train.


Busted!!! Super tren ****ing!!!


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Yeah same tbh lol Don't really have anything with it in though.
> 
> Here you go mate...
> 
> How to Perform Spider Curls - Big Biceps Arms Exercise - YouTube


Cheers fellas

Luckily I got some caffeine tabs lol


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> How to Perform Spider Curls - Big Biceps Arms Exercise - YouTube


Haha, same link 



skipper1987 said:


> Busted!!! Super tren ****ing!!!


Can't be a tren power wánk mate!!



Dan94 said:


> Cheers fellas
> 
> Luckily I got some caffeine tabs lol


Lol pre workouts flush me out


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, feel tired today and it's only Tuesday! Stressful day at work yesterday to blame I think.

But, it should be worth it. If I land this deal it'll be the 2nd biggest in the companies history; 30 years + trading. Not bad to say I've been there little over a year 

Back, Rear Delts and Tri's done.

Strong on some movements, no improvement on others.

Close Grip Seated Row

Yates Row

Reverse Grip Pull Downs

Pull overs

Delt Destroyer

Rope Pull Downs SS Reverse Grip Pull Downs

Skull Crushers

Calves to wrap up.

Pooped. Feel sick and currently laying on the bed


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies, feel tired today and it's only Tuesday! Stressful day at work yesterday to blame I think.
> 
> But, it should be worth it. If I land this deal it'll be the 2nd biggest in the companies history; 30 years + trading. Not bad to say I've been there little over a year
> 
> Back, Rear Delts and Tri's done.
> 
> Strong on some movements, no improvement on others.
> 
> Close Grip Seated Row
> 
> Yates Row
> 
> Reverse Grip Pull Downs
> 
> Pull overs
> 
> Delt Destroyer
> 
> Rope Pull Downs SS Reverse Grip Pull Downs
> 
> Skull Crushers
> 
> Calves to wrap up.
> 
> Pooped. Feel sick and currently laying on the bed


Come on mate liven up ya poofter lol.

Good luck on the deal.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Come on mate liven up ya poofter lol.
> 
> Good luck on the deal.


Lol, mentally draining stuff wipes me out mate!

Cheers, best land it! £2m deal with a cut of that for me 

Plans today?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Lol, mentally draining stuff wipes me out mate!
> 
> Cheers, best land it! £2m deal with a cut of that for me
> 
> Plans today?


Don't forget me then lol.

Plans for today are to go and see someone who owes me money and taking Mrs mates teenager for a basic lesson over the gym,show him the ropes.


----------



## ryda

FelonE said:


> Don't forget me then lol.
> 
> Plans for today are to go and see someone who owes me money.


Lol that tren confidence!!


----------



## FelonE1

ryda said:


> Lol that tren confidence!!


Lol never taken tren mate. I have that confidence all the time


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Don't forget me then lol.
> 
> Plans for today are to go and see someone who owes me money and taking Mrs mates teenager for a basic lesson over the gym,show him the ropes.


Sorry, who this?

Lol

Sweet mate, slip him some dbol too 



ryda said:


> Lol that tren confidence!!


Winny confidence


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Sorry, who this?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sweet mate, slip him some dbol too
> 
> Winny confidence


He could do with it tbh lol. Skinnier than I was when I started.

Listen Rob, when you're a bona-fide badman like me confidence comes naturally haha.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> He could do with it tbh lol. Skinnier than I was when I started.
> 
> Listen Rob, when you're a bona-fide badman like me confidence comes naturally haha.


Pmsl

I'm just a cocky príck  I do have a short temper though lol Road rage gets me the most!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> I'm just a cocky príck  I do have a short temper though lol Road rage gets me the most!!


I am too lol. Yeah short fuse here too. Fvcking hate people staring at me haha. I always seem to get the lil wannabe gangsta giving me dirty looks. Many times I've stopped and said what the fvck are you looking at? Their ar$e goes then haha. Anyhoo off on the school run and then gym. In a bit mate.


----------



## Adz

Nail that deal mate then buy us all done Tren to celebrate


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I am too lol. Yeah short fuse here too. Fvcking hate people staring at me haha. I always seem to get the lil wannabe gangsta giving me dirty looks. Many times I've stopped and said what the fvck are you looking at? Their ar$e goes then haha. Anyhoo off on the school run and then gym. In a bit mate.


Have a good one mate


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Nail that deal mate then buy us all done Tren to celebrate


Pmsl

How about no  I'll be buying an Audi A5 if the Mrs lets me


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> How about no  I'll be buying an Audi A5 if the Mrs lets me


Thats a shame then, no Audi !

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats a shame then, no Audi !
> 
> :lol:


Most likely correct mate lol

This is the one keep hinting about 

View attachment 165838


----------



## BestBefore1989

you'll have to talk alot about how good shed look in it, how Her friends will envy Her etc, etc.


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> you'll have to talk alot about how good shed look in it, how Her friends will envy Her etc, etc.


Lol if she was like that I would 

I don't need one tbh, I'd just like one PMSL


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Hard to say, cut that cycle off due to man flu
> 
> Didn't get an increased appetite or any more vascular. Need to try it over a good 16 weeks at 600mg + I guess.
> 
> You still on it?


I'm running test 800 eq 800 so I hope to see something


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Most likely correct mate lol
> 
> This is the one keep hinting about
> 
> View attachment 165838


or just emply me as your life coach instead. then you wont need an A5 as your life will feel complete with me in it all the time!


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> I'm running test 800 eq 800 so I hope to see something


Dirty cúnt! Lol

I'm natty 

Should be sweet!



liam0810 said:


> or just emply me as your life coach instead. then you wont need an A5 as your life will feel complete with me in it all the time!


I'd rather have a car tbh mate 

Thanks though


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Dirty cúnt! Lol
> 
> I'm natty
> 
> Should be sweet! ]


:laugh:....well as you know I'm still recovering so we'll see what this cycle brings and new journal  ....you natty never!!?


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....well as you know I'm still recovering so we'll see what this cycle brings and new journal  ....you natty never!!?


Hope it goes to plan mate 

Natty.... Never.... Agreed lol


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Hope it goes to plan mate
> 
> Natty.... Never.... Agreed lol


cheers....just added some winny as of today as well


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> cheers....just added some winny as of today as well


Bloody junkie lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Legs done. Least favourite session in this routine lol it's a killer!

Leg Extensions

BB Squats

Leg Press

Ham Curls

Squats

SLDL

Leg Extensions

Forgot to put veg on evening meal last night lol

Only mistake so far though. Was tired as fúck, even fell asleep for 30 mins when I got home. Only woke up as dog jumped on my face 

Anyway, feeling a little leaner again today. Not massively, I'd still say I'm 15% BF minimum tbh

Slowly slowly I'll get there


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Legs done. Least favourite session in this routine lol it's a killer!
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> BB Squats
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Ham Curls
> 
> Squats
> 
> SLDL
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> Forgot to put veg on evening meal last night lol
> 
> Only mistake so far though. Was tired as fúck, even fell asleep for 30 mins when I got home. Only woke up as dog jumped on my face
> 
> Anyway, feeling a little leaner again today. Not massively, I'd still say I'm 15% BF minimum tbh
> 
> Slowly slowly I'll get there


Good stuff mate. 15 percent this early in to your cut is good. Gives you lots of time.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate. 15 percent this early in to your cut is good. Gives you lots of time.


That's a tough guess, probably 47.5% 

Yeah loads of time mate, 10 weeks + 

Slow and steady will do me


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> That's a tough guess, probably 47.5%
> 
> Yeah loads of time mate, 10 weeks +
> 
> Slow and steady will do me


Lol it's hard to guess your own bf. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Bloody junkie lol


no point letting it just sit there, good job im on eq thou


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> no point letting it just sit there, good job im on eq thou


Be good to see how you get on with the cycle mate


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Be good to see how you get on with the cycle mate


yeah i agree I think i'm at a point where my chest can me pushed now so will see


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> yeah i agree I think i'm at a point where my chest can me pushed now so will see


All good on that front now?


----------



## TELBOR

Soooo, 3 people at works bday today!

Surrounded by cakes, doughnuts, cookies and all that jazz...... Don't even fancy a nibble


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> All good on that front now?


yeah getting there mate....I have to really warm up and go through he pain a bit cuz like I benched 80kg for 5 like it was nothing last week but come the week before it hurt like hell and had to give up after 3, that's one of the reasons I've jumped back on and started the equitest to see if it will help


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Soooo, 3 people at works bday today!
> 
> Surrounded by cakes, doughnuts, cookies and all that jazz...... Don't even fancy a nibble


Well done Roblet! 

I'd be fine unless I was within range of a bottle of good single malt then I'd be a goner......cakes? pft....now PIES!!!! different thing again....right? or is that just me...hurrr hurrrr..

Hope this week is going well for you..


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Well done Roblet!
> 
> I'd be fine unless I was within range of a bottle of good single malt then I'd be a goner......cakes? pft....now PIES!!!! different thing again....right? or is that just me...hurrr hurrrr..
> 
> Hope this week is going well for you..


Lol

Loads of junk food all over! Some things look nice but I don't need it do I...... Or do i?!


----------



## Adz

Good work mate, I would love to be 15% :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Soooo, 3 people at works bday today!
> 
> Surrounded by cakes, doughnuts, cookies and all that jazz...... Don't even fancy a nibble


Well done! When I'm dieting at work and people being goodies in I want to stab them with my pen or staple them. Soon as I'm not dieting anymore, don't even want any of it, ha!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good work mate, I would love to be 15% :laugh:


You can't be far of that at all mate?!



Keeks said:


> Well done! When I'm dieting at work and people being goodies in I want to stab them with my pen or staple them. Soon as I'm not dieting anymore, don't even want any of it, ha!


Haha, they all love a good binge!!

Yeah same usually, bit annoying isn't it. Could murder a 12 pack of doughnuts right now


----------



## TELBOR

Biceps, Chest and Delts destroyed today!

Pump and veins was awesome, never looked so veiny lol

Happy with session, made it count and I feel fooked now.

Straight bar cable curls SS Rope Hammer curls

Single arm cable curls

High Incline DB press

Flat bench DB press

Lateral DB raises

Cable front raises

DB Partial raises

Bit of calve work.

Done!


----------



## Adz

Good session mate, veins are never a bad thing!

I reckon I'm around 20%, maybe a bit higher. I tend to put fat on round the middle quite easily, but I know I can lose it easily again when I want to


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good session mate, veins are never a bad thing!
> 
> I reckon I'm around 20%, maybe a bit higher. I tend to put fat on round the middle quite easily, but I know I can lose it easily again when I want to


Love them lol

Yeah love handles are a fúcker ! Same here, never used to be but I'm gonna blame too many binges..... And slin.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You can't be far of that at all mate?!
> 
> Haha, they all love a good binge!!
> 
> Yeah same usually, bit annoying isn't it. Could murder a 12 pack of doughnuts right now


1lb of broccoli and a pint of water, tastes just like a 12 pack of doughnuts. Only way I could tell the difference is when I went into Krispy Kreme and they had no broccoli.


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> Biceps, Chest and Delts destroyed today!
> 
> Pump and veins was awesome, never looked so veiny lol
> 
> Happy with session, made it count and I feel fooked now.
> 
> Straight bar cable curls SS Rope Hammer curls
> 
> Single arm cable curls
> 
> High Incline DB press
> 
> Flat bench DB press
> 
> Lateral DB raises
> 
> Cable front raises
> 
> DB Partial raises
> 
> Bit of calve work.
> 
> Done!


Veins = the tren effect!!


----------



## Lukehh

what weight did you get on the DB press you lazy fuark


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> 1lb of broccoli and a pint of water, tastes just like a 12 pack of doughnuts. Only way I could tell the difference is when I went into Krispy Kreme and they had no broccoli.


I'm having problems believing this lol



ryda said:


> Veins = the tren effect!!


Correct! Lol

Love it. Temper is terrible today though! 



Lukehh said:


> what weight did you get on the DB press you lazy fuark


Well the max ones are 36kg.... So 36kg lol

4 second negatives though


----------



## TELBOR

FRIDAY!!!

Back and Tri's done.

Session wasn't done in order it should have been as for some reason, at 5.45am the place was packed lol

Incline bench barbell overhead extensions

Over head cable extensions

Dips

Wide Grip Pull ups

Close grip machine row

Rack pulls

Done


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> FRIDAY!!!
> 
> Back and Tri's done.
> 
> Session wasn't done in order it should have been as for some reason, at 5.45am the place was packed lol
> 
> *Incline bench barbell overhead extensions*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Over head cable extensions
> 
> Dips
> 
> Wide Grip Pull ups
> 
> Close grip machine row
> 
> Rack pulls
> 
> Done


i'm trying to work this out. Do you mean like a skull crusher on the incline bench?


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> i'm trying to work this out. Do you mean like a skull crusher on the incline bench?


Pretty much lol


----------



## sponge2015

Great progress so far.

How's the rip blend treating you. Also is it very thick, been doing a lot of Jabs with slin pins lately so was wondering if the rip 240 would go through a one.


----------



## TELBOR

ellingham said:


> Great progress so far.
> 
> How's the rip blend treating you. Also is it very thick, been doing a lot of Jabs with slin pins lately so was wondering if the rip 240 would go through a one.


Fine mate, no issues except awesomeness 

Fine in a slin pin, that's what I use for tri's


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies!

Fun day of packing boxes lol

Anyway, 0.8lbs lost this week. Which is pants tbh.

Diet 100%, training 100%. Feel good, looking better blah blah blah but it just doesn't cut the mustard.

So, from tomorrow it's 20 mins cardio each day. Easy enough to do pre or post workout.

Hoping to drop 2lbs this next 7 days.

We shall see!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Fun day of packing boxes lol
> 
> Anyway, 0.8lbs lost this week. Which is pants tbh.
> 
> Diet 100%, training 100%. Feel good, looking better blah blah blah but it just doesn't cut the mustard.
> 
> So, from tomorrow it's 20 mins cardio each day. Easy enough to do pre or post workout.
> 
> Hoping to drop 2lbs this next 7 days.
> 
> We shall see!


I do 20mins after every session now mate and it's definitely helping. It's a pain in the ar$e but gotta be done.


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Fun day of packing boxes lol
> 
> Anyway, 0.8lbs lost this week. Which is pants tbh.
> 
> Diet 100%, training 100%. Feel good, looking better blah blah blah but it just doesn't cut the mustard.
> 
> So, from tomorrow it's 20 mins cardio each day. Easy enough to do pre or post workout.
> 
> Hoping to drop 2lbs this next 7 days.
> 
> We shall see!


20 mins is isn't cardio. It's a warm down


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I do 20mins after every session now mate and it's definitely helping. It's a pain in the ar$e but gotta be done.


I don't mind, some fitty does it each day so I'll home in for a closer inspection lol



simonthepieman said:


> 20 mins is isn't cardio. It's a warm down


Lol I'm gonna do speed intervals so should be soaked


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> I don't mind, some fitty does it each day so I'll home in for a closer inspection lol
> 
> Lol I'm gonna do speed intervals so should be soaked


Lol the bike I go on is behind the treadmills where all the birds go haha. Bums jiggling everywhere


----------



## Abc987

@R0BLET. You shvtting ok now mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> @R0BLET. You shvtting ok now mate?


Like a dream mate lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Like a dream mate lol


Lol that's good. Nothing worse than being bunged up.

Without reading back loads What gear you on ATM?


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Lol that's good. Nothing worse than being bunged up.
> 
> Without reading back loads What gear you on ATM?


One of life's pleasures having a shít pmsl

Cycle is;

Winny

Rip240

T3

Clen going in next week

Half way through drop the rip240 add in;

Mast P

Test P

Simple


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> One of life's pleasures having a shít pmsl
> 
> Cycle is;
> 
> Winny
> 
> Rip240
> 
> T3
> 
> Clen going in next week
> 
> Half way through drop the rip240 add in;
> 
> Mast P
> 
> Test P
> 
> Simple


Hows the hunger?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Hows the hunger?


Probably mid-morning is worse. Between 9am -12pm/1pm when I have lunch at work.

Rest of the day is fine 

Meal wise it's same as a bulk, just not as dense and rammed with carbs lol

Winny is in full flow now as that gives me acid along with veins.....

View attachment 166090


Lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Probably mid-morning is worse. Between 9am -12pm/1pm when I have lunch at work.
> 
> Rest of the day is fine
> 
> Meal wise it's same as a bulk, just not as dense and rammed with carbs lol
> 
> Winny is in full flow now as that gives me acid along with veins.....
> 
> View attachment 166090
> 
> 
> Lol


Have you ran npp before? For the last week or so I have heartburn all afternoon


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Probably mid-morning is worse. Between 9am -12pm/1pm when I have lunch at work.
> 
> Rest of the day is fine
> 
> Meal wise it's same as a bulk, just not as dense and rammed with carbs lol
> 
> Winny is in full flow now as that gives me acid along with veins.....
> 
> View attachment 166090
> 
> 
> Lol


Nice lol. Constantly vascular atm,hoping it stays that way when the winny ends.


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Nice lol. Constantly vascular atm,hoping it stays that way when the winny ends.


Don't wanna be a party pooper but you will lose a bit of the vascularity. Not all but some


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Don't wanna be a party pooper but you will lose a bit of the vascularity. Not all but some


Not your friend any more.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Have you ran npp before? For the last week or so I have heartburn all afternoon


I've tried it for a couple of weeks as a tester. Lovely stuff tbh and want to run a full cycle of it 



FelonE said:


> Nice lol. Constantly vascular atm,hoping it stays that way when the winny ends.


Keep BF down and RBC high and away you go lol


----------



## TELBOR

All change for the next 2 weeks... No carbs 

Except veggies lol

Me and @liam0810 kinda agreed.... Well he said so  easily changed, only need to get some turkey bacon in that's different.

Mentioned carb up day on a Saturday so that will be well received 

Tomorrow is chest and biceps along with cardio.

Have a good one ladies


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> All change for the next 2 weeks... No carbs
> 
> Except veggies lol
> 
> Me and @liam0810 kinda agreed.... Well he said so  easily changed, only need to get some turkey bacon in that's different.
> 
> Mentioned carb up day on a Saturday so that will be well received
> 
> Tomorrow is chest and biceps along with cardio.
> 
> Have a good one ladies


Them turkey bacon gainz! Be looking like a pale version of me in no time


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> All change for the next 2 weeks... No carbs
> 
> Except veggies lol
> 
> Me and @liam0810 kinda agreed.... Well he said so  easily changed, only need to get some turkey bacon in that's different.
> 
> Mentioned carb up day on a Saturday so that will be well received
> 
> Tomorrow is chest and biceps along with cardio.
> 
> Have a good one ladies


This'll be interesting. Dunno if I could do no carbs. Good luck lol


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> Them turkey bacon gainz! Be looking like a pale version of me in no time


Well I had 9 mins on the sunbed earlier mate..... Half way there pmsl



Abc987 said:


> This'll be interesting. Dunno if I could do no carbs. Good luck lol


Neither do I mate lol

Just had my last carbs of the day and foreseeable future


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Well I had 9 mins on the sunbed earlier mate..... Half way there pmsl
> 
> Neither do I mate lol
> 
> Just had my last carbs of the day and foreseeable future


When I was with Con my only carb sources was broccoli or salad with each meal. Quite doable actually Rob


----------



## Sharpy76

No carbs?!?! Holy sh!t!

Seems a bit drastic so soon? But hey, what do I know lol.

0.8lb is still a loss, it's moving in the right direction. Think I only lost half a stone in total in my summer cut last year, some weeks I never lost sod all lol. Your body is gonna be recomping with all the juice and good food so I wouldn't get too bothered about what the scales say.

Not for a second am I doubting Liam, just seems a little premature?

Good luck with the zero carbs though mate, you got dis


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> When I was with Con my only carb sources was broccoli or salad with each meal. Quite doable actually Rob


And you looked awesome from that!

Plenty of broccoli and salad in as you've said. Soon see 



Sharpy76 said:


> No carbs?!?! Holy sh!t!
> 
> Seems a bit drastic so soon? But hey, what do I know lol.
> 
> 0.8lb is still a loss, it's moving in the right direction. Think I only lost half a stone in total in my summer cut last year, some weeks I never lost sod all lol. Your body is gonna be recomping with all the juice and good food so I wouldn't get too bothered about what the scales say.
> 
> Not for a second am I doubting Liam, just seems a little premature?
> 
> Good luck with the zero carbs though mate, you got dis


You know fúck all you freak of nature lol

I think we're just seeing how I react to it, I'm happy with progress so far and that's the recomp from the nutrients and gear


----------



## FelonE1

Zero carbs? I managed nearly 2 days before I felt like I was gonna die haha. Good luck mate,hopefully you can do it better than I could.


----------



## Adz

FelonE said:


> Zero carbs? I managed nearly 2 days before I felt like I was gonna die haha. Good luck mate,hopefully you can do it better than I could.


Same, think I did 1 day and couldn't cope


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Zero carbs? I managed nearly 2 days before I felt like I was gonna die haha. Good luck mate,hopefully you can do it better than I could.


I should be fine, plenty of food for energy source tbh

7 eggs

400g mince beef

200g chicken

300g White fish

Loads of broccoli

Avocado

Greek Yog

And so on.

Famous last words.....



Adz said:


> Same, think I did 1 day and couldn't cope


MTFU lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Chest and Biceps done!

Great session and finished with 20 mins cardio.

Incline Bench - up to 100kg

Flat Bench - up to 90kg

DB Flys

Pec dec SS push up SS plate raises

Preacher curls SS DB hammer curls

Spider curls SS EZ bar curls

Lots of emphasis on negatives and squeeze. Looking pretty good at the moment so can't grumble!


----------



## FelonE1

In for Rob feeling suicidal in a few days lol


----------



## Sharpy76

FelonE said:


> Zero carbs? I managed nearly 2 days before I felt like I was gonna die haha. Good luck mate,hopefully you can do it better than I could.


Tbf though, you was on ridiculously low kcals too, combined with zero carbs, that's torture!!

@R0BLET's got a good amount of daily kcals so it should be breeze lol


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf though, you was on ridiculously low kcals too, combined with zero carbs, that's torture!!
> 
> @R0BLET's got a good amount of daily kcals so it should be breeze lol


Yeah dunno what I was thinking tbh haha


----------



## Abc987

That's a good point that sharply just said. What are your cals roughly with no carbs and how much of them are fats?

Still my concern is with the pebble pooh once a week if your lucky that will have you ass splitting in 2 (really low carbs has scarred me for life lol)


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf though, you was on ridiculously low kcals too, combined with zero carbs, that's torture!!
> 
> @R0BLET's got a good amount of daily kcals so it should be breeze lol


Just under 3k going off my fitness pal 

Just a case of adapting to it lol



FelonE said:


> Yeah dunno what I was thinking tbh haha


You was thinking about being SHREDDED BRAH!!



Abc987 said:


> That's a good point that sharply just said. What are your cals roughly with no carbs and how much of them are fats?
> 
> Still my concern is with the pebble pooh once a week if your lucky that will have you ass splitting in 2 (really low carbs has scarred me for life lol)


As above mate, all good calorie wise.

Lots of broccoli so árse will stink and should keep me flowing lol


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> No carbs?!?! Holy sh!t!
> 
> Seems a bit drastic so soon? But hey, what do I know lol.
> 
> 0.8lb is still a loss, it's moving in the right direction. Think I only lost half a stone in total in my summer cut last year, some weeks I never lost sod all lol. Your body is gonna be recomping with all the juice and good food so I wouldn't get too bothered about what the scales say.
> 
> Not for a second am I doubting Liam, just seems a little premature?
> 
> Good luck with the zero carbs though mate, you got dis


its just to see how he gets on this week with it. once everything is shifting properly i'll be adding some carbs back in


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> its just to see how he gets on this week with it. once everything is shifting properly i'll be adding some carbs back in


Haribo? Best be lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Haribo? Best be lol


Rich Tea ftw lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Rich Tea ftw lol


Ffs forgot about those lol

Do you have them with Tea? Best do


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Ffs forgot about those lol
> 
> Do you have them with Tea? Best do


Yep lol. Had 300g about 9 last night and set 2 pbs on bench today.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Yep lol. Had 300g about 9 last night and set 2 pbs on bench today.


Gimme gimme gimme lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Haribo? Best be lol


nope, carrots!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> nope, carrots!


Honey glazed....? That'll do lol


----------



## FelonE1

liam0810 said:


> nope, carrots!


Ouch lol


----------



## Huntingground

Abc987 said:


> if your lucky that will have you ass splitting in 2


 @R0BLET will have no issues here, his ringpiece is like the Channel Tunnel


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> @R0BLET will have no issues here, his ringpiece is like the Channel Tunnel


This is true


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Honey glazed....? That'll do lol


nope just normal raw carrots


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> nope just normal raw carrots


With a side of Jack Daniels bbq glazing.....


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> With a side of Jack Daniels bbq glazing.....


with a side of lovely beautiful H20


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Back and Tri's done. Solid enough session 

Cardio to wrap up.

Football last night I have no idea what I've done but I can't put pressure on my heel lol Kills!!

I'll survive though


----------



## Adz

Ouch! My brother shattered his heels and couldn't walk for 6 months! Be careful on it if its really sore


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Ouch! My brother shattered his heels and couldn't walk for 6 months! Be careful on it if its really sore


Oh lol

Limping round like a dick today!!


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol
> 
> Limping round like a dick today!!


Better than limp dick tho


----------



## TELBOR

Yo Yo Yo bitches!!

Legs was a no go  Heel is lovely and blue with bruises lol

Not too sure what to do, ride it out or go to the docs?

Anyway, Liam said do legs Friday and bring other days forward. So it was chest/delts/biceps.

Awesome session and considering on no carbs I looked very pumped!!

Slight decrease in strength/stamina though. Part and parcel I guess.

Food 100% yesterday, hungry last off for the day. Never mind lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol
> 
> Limping round like a dick today!!


Tokd ya high heels wasn't a good idea.


----------



## simonthepieman

I imagine it will be fine, sounds like bruising. Which means it might get worse before it gets better, but you'll live sunshine.

what did you do for chest?


----------



## Lukehh

poor excuse for missing legs tbh


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Tokd ya high heels wasn't a good idea.


But I looked lovely in them mate, calves looked great! 



simonthepieman said:


> I imagine it will be fine, sounds like bruising. Which means it might get worse before it gets better, but you'll live sunshine.
> 
> what did you do for chest?


Hope so, like a knife is rammed in there!

High Incline DB press, 4 sets of 7 with 4 second negs.

Flat DB press, 4 sets of 15 with 7 second negs.

Try it, doesn't sound hard but if you really do the negs properly it will hurt !


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> poor excuse for missing legs tbh


Pmsl sorry dad


----------



## ah24

R0BLET said:


> But I looked lovely in them mate, calves looked great!
> 
> Hope so, like a knife is rammed in there!
> 
> High Incline DB press, 4 sets of 7 with 4 second negs.
> 
> Flat DB press, 4 sets of 15 with 7 second negs.
> 
> Try it, doesn't sound hard but if you really do the negs properly it will hurt !


7sec eccentrics and 15 reps per set? Assuming no pause at stretch and contraction and a 1sec concentric.... That would be 120sec TUT for the set.

What weight were you using?!

I'm all for TUT but generally the accepted range for hypertrophy tends to fall between 40-70sec (the latter end being fkin tough!) 120sec I struggle to see a benefit from. I'd imagine triceps would give out waaaay before chest.

(You know this isn't me being negative btw! Just genuinely curious, I've seen random rep tempo / parameters and usually can see a benefit to it, with this, I'm struggling!)


----------



## C.Hill

ah24 said:


> 7sec eccentrics and 15 reps per set? Assuming no pause at stretch and contraction and a 1sec concentric.... That would be 120sec TUT for the set.
> 
> What weight were you using?!
> 
> I'm all for TUT but generally the accepted range for hypertrophy tends to fall between 40-70sec (the latter end being fkin tough!) 120sec I struggle to see a benefit from. I'd imagine triceps would give out waaaay before chest.
> 
> (You know this isn't me being negative btw! Just genuinely curious, I've seen random rep tempo / parameters and usually can see a benefit to it, with this, I'm struggling!)


I actually thought the same when I saw this! 7 second negs sounds bloody stupid Robert! Especially for 15 reps?? What dbs did you use?


----------



## TELBOR

ah24 said:


> 7sec eccentrics and 15 reps per set? Assuming no pause at stretch and contraction and a 1sec concentric.... That would be 120sec TUT for the set.
> 
> What weight were you using?!
> 
> I'm all for TUT but generally the accepted range for hypertrophy tends to fall between 40-70sec (the latter end being fkin tough!) 120sec I struggle to see a benefit from. I'd imagine triceps would give out waaaay before chest.
> 
> (You know this isn't me being negative btw! Just genuinely curious, I've seen random rep tempo / parameters and usually can see a benefit to it, with this, I'm struggling!)





C.Hill said:


> I actually thought the same when I saw this! 7 second negs sounds bloody stupid Robert! Especially for 15 reps?? What dbs did you use?


Listen bitches, I run this shít! 

I'm just following instructions, maybe a typo lol

30kgs


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> But I looked lovely in them mate, calves looked great!
> 
> Hope so, like a knife is rammed in there!
> 
> High Incline DB press, 4 sets of 7 with 4 second negs.
> 
> Flat DB press, 4 sets of 15 with 7 second negs.
> 
> Try it, doesn't sound hard but if you really do the negs properly it will hurt !


because of my back injury and a lot of recent injuries i am going to shift to lower weight, longer negatives so i will be definitely doing more stuff like this.


----------



## ah24

R0BLET said:


> Listen bitches, I run this shít!
> 
> I'm just following instructions, maybe a typo lol
> 
> 30kgs


If following instructions as you have a coach - ignore me. Stick to whatever he/she says.

I thought you'd programmed it hence asking why.. Don't wanna step on anyone's toes!


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> because of my back injury and a lot of recent injuries i am going to shift to lower weight, longer negatives so i will be definitely doing more stuff like this.


I've been doing slow negs since being with Liam, no ego lifting at all with this lol

Ruins me!!



ah24 said:


> If following instructions as you have a coach - ignore me. Stick to whatever he/she says.
> 
> I thought you'd programmed it hence asking why.. Don't wanna step on anyone's toes!


You can stamp all over Liam's toes mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Back/Tri's/Abs and cardio done.

Skull Crushers

Overhead cable Extensions

Dips

Rack pulls

Wide grip pull ups

Close grip machine rows

Various ab exercises

Cardio

Done!

Bástard heal ain't any better 

Food wise, 100% on it! Not a single carb except the broccoli lol

Actually feel fine, if anything more energy!?!

Strength and stamina hindering a little, but that's to be expected.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Back/Tri's/Abs and cardio done.
> 
> Skull Crushers
> 
> Overhead cable Extensions
> 
> Dips
> 
> Rack pulls
> 
> Wide grip pull ups
> 
> Close grip machine rows
> 
> Various ab exercises
> 
> Cardio
> 
> Done!
> 
> Bástard heal ain't any better
> 
> Food wise, 100% on it! Not a single carb except the broccoli lol
> 
> Actually feel fine, if anything more energy!?!
> 
> Strength and stamina hindering a little, but that's to be expected.


Doing well mate.


----------



## no1dnbhead

Keep going fella


----------



## 25434

Gwaaaaan Roblet!....  Just swooshing through like the ninja that I am. Have a good day and hope your heel mends soon.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Doing well mate.


Cheers bud 



no1dnbhead said:


> Keep going fella


Will do till I'm ripped lol

You well?



Flubs said:


> Gwaaaaan Roblet!....  Just swooshing through like the ninja that I am. Have a good day and hope your heel mends soon.


Haha, hello flubs!

You too and thanks  x


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

TFIF!! 

Well, popped 1st clen today..... Shakes within 5 mins lol

Potent stuff and only [email protected]

Little update pic, blurry thanks to hands shaking. This is day 5 of zero carbs, so yes very flat and zero fullness lol

View attachment 166338


But it's slowly coming off 

Sunday evening I can have a cheat meal, I'll just eat all as normal and also evening meal as normal then plough into some CARBS!! 

Heel is still bust, think I made it worse after 20 mins cardio this morning lol.

Liam gave me an arm routine to try so that's what I did.

Spot on and will try that again at some point - it just replaced legs for today.

Anyway, have a good one ladies. Much love, shakey hands R0BLET!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> TFIF!!
> 
> Well, popped 1st clen today..... Shakes within 5 mins lol
> 
> Potent stuff and only [email protected]
> 
> Little update pic, blurry thanks to hands shaking. This is day 5 of zero carbs, so yes very flat and zero fullness lol
> 
> View attachment 166338
> 
> 
> But it's slowly coming off
> 
> Sunday evening I can have a cheat meal, I'll just eat all as normal and also evening meal as normal then plough into some CARBS!!
> 
> Heel is still bust, think I made it worse after 20 mins cardio this morning lol.
> 
> Liam gave me an arm routine to try so that's what I did.
> 
> Spot on and will try that again at some point - it just replaced legs for today.
> 
> Anyway, have a good one ladies. Much love, shakey hands R0BLET!


Looking good mate. What's the arm routine he gave you? High reps?


----------



## Dai Jones

what clen you running?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> TFIF!!
> 
> Well, popped 1st clen today..... Shakes within 5 mins lol
> 
> Potent stuff and only [email protected]
> 
> Little update pic, blurry thanks to hands shaking. This is day 5 of zero carbs, so yes very flat and zero fullness lol
> 
> View attachment 166338
> 
> 
> But it's slowly coming off
> 
> Sunday evening I can have a cheat meal, I'll just eat all as normal and also evening meal as normal then plough into some CARBS!!
> 
> Heel is still bust, think I made it worse after 20 mins cardio this morning lol.
> 
> Liam gave me an arm routine to try so that's what I did.
> 
> Spot on and will try that again at some point - it just replaced legs for today.
> 
> Anyway, have a good one ladies. Much love, shakey hands R0BLET!


Looking good mate. Pretty lean already.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate. What's the arm routine he gave you? High reps?


Cheers mate.

Mix of high reps and lower/heavier.

Supersets on a couple of them. Finished with dips till failure 



Dai Jones said:


> what clen you running?


Apollo mate, new batch so testing it.

Walks all over the Chinese shít! Lol



FelonE said:


> Looking good mate. Pretty lean already.


Thanks mate, 9 more weeks to go


----------



## Adz

Looking good, abs on show there?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Looking good, abs on show there?


Cheers mate. Yes.... Slightly lol

Sunday evening/ Monday morning they should look better


----------



## TELBOR

Just to confirm, still have shakes from the clen at silly o'clock this morning lol


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> Just to confirm, still have shakes from the clen at silly o'clock this morning lol


I get really bad cramps off clen in unusual places.

Don't like it


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> I get really bad cramps off clen in unusual places.
> 
> Don't like it


Yup, had neck, lat and forearm cramp!!

Lol


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> 7sec eccentrics and 15 reps per set? Assuming no pause at stretch and contraction and a 1sec concentric.... That would be 120sec TUT for the set.
> 
> What weight were you using?!
> 
> I'm all for TUT but generally the accepted range for hypertrophy tends to fall between 40-70sec (the latter end being fkin tough!) 120sec I struggle to see a benefit from. I'd imagine triceps would give out waaaay before chest.
> 
> (You know this isn't me being negative btw! Just genuinely curious, I've seen random rep tempo / parameters and usually can see a benefit to it, with this, I'm struggling!)


It's a mistake mate! Should b 4 sec negs! My bad!!


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> It's a mistake mate! Should b 4 sec negs! My bad!!


I thought that was the case! I actually grabbed a pair of 10's in between clients and tried 2-3 reps haha..

On a different note.. Looking lean in the last pic you up Roblet! Good work!


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Yup, had neck, lat and forearm cramp!!
> 
> Lol


No gooch cramp?


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> I thought that was the case! I actually grabbed a pair of 10's in between clients and tried 2-3 reps haha..
> 
> On a different note.. Looking lean in the last pic you up Roblet! Good work!


Yep sorry rob haha! 4 second negs is well enough especially for 15 reps ha


----------



## liam0810

simonthepieman said:


> No gooch cramp?


Worst cramp there is!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> It's a mistake mate! Should b 4 sec negs! My bad!!


Ffs can you proof read before sending, you put 77 eggs for meal 1..... It's hard work I'll tell ya!!



ah24 said:


> I thought that was the case! I actually grabbed a pair of 10's in between clients and tried 2-3 reps haha..
> 
> On a different note.. Looking lean in the last pic you up Roblet! Good work!


He could have killed me couldn't he!

Haha, slowly getting there mate  Thanks 



simonthepieman said:


> No gooch cramp?


Not today..... My time will come


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Ffs can you proof read before sending, you put 77 eggs for meal 1..... It's hard work I'll tell ya!!
> 
> He could have killed me couldn't he!
> 
> Haha, slowly getting there mate  Thanks
> 
> Not today..... My time will come


Actually I put 6 eggs where it should of been 1 egg white and 500g Brocolli for 6 meals a day


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Ffs can you proof read before sending, you put 77 eggs for meal 1..... It's hard work I'll tell ya!!
> 
> He could have killed me couldn't he!
> 
> Haha, slowly getting there mate  Thanks
> 
> Not today..... My time will come


Sack him Rob. I'm available........cost you a back rub


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Well Saturday to Saturday I've dropped 3.2lbs 

Which I'm very happy with. Very noticeable daily now.

Rest weekend from the gym but shít loads to do elsewhere for house move etc

Early doors at the butchers so got all my meat sorted and fetched all the other stuff from Aldi. Conveyor belt full of broccoli, avocado salad and eggs - could see she thought I was a weirdo 

Anyway, have a good one ladies!!


----------



## Adz

What dose you running on the clen?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> What dose you running on the clen?


40mcg today's isn't too bad. I'll be doing 2 on 2 off


----------



## Dan94

Looking lean there mate already


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Looking lean there mate already


Cheers Dan


----------



## Keeks

Good work! :thumbup1: That'll be all the doughnuts/brocolli, same thing h34r:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Good work! :thumbup1: That'll be all the doughnuts/brocolli, same thing h34r:


Cheers 

Doughnut broccoli combo sounds good lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies.

Woke up at 2.30am and was absolutely soaked! Like someone had thrown a bucket of water on me lol

Tren, it's great 

Anyway looking a little leaner again. Quite noticeable daily now, terribly flat though. Today carb up will help that!

Mrs was going to bake me a little creme egg cake, but we haven't got time tbh.

So I'm just going to have some form of high GI carbs when I get back from cardio tonight.

Mid way on food prep, need it all done for the week as house move next weekend is going to throw things out! I can lots of sugar free red bull being abused and skipped meals Saturday / Sunday 

View attachment 166476


Eggs that go with these are done on the day and evening meals cooked fresh 

Just had a 10 egg omelet, washed down with BCAA's and water.

Have a good one you lot!!


----------



## Keeks

Creme egg cake:drool: Short on time, whack it in the nutri bullet, call it an experiment. 

Good luck with the house move anyway, and can you rearrange your tubs to 3 x 3, that arrangements wrong. Ta. :thumb:


----------



## mal

In for the cake! Ate loads of cake yesterday:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Creme egg cake:drool: Short on time, whack it in the nutri bullet, call it an experiment.
> 
> Good luck with the house move anyway, and can you rearrange your tubs to 3 x 3, that arrangements wrong. Ta. :thumb:


It did cross my mind you know 

PMSL it finished as a 4x4 

Should be pain free move, few more rooms to pack up and that's it. Removal men can do the heavy work!


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> In for the cake! Ate loads of cake yesterday:thumb:


Cake won't happen 

These were the options....

View attachment 166479


Cheese cake one!

View attachment 166480


Baked one lol

You always eat cake!! How's things anyway?


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Cake won't happen
> 
> These were the options....
> 
> View attachment 166479
> 
> 
> Cheese cake one!
> 
> View attachment 166480
> 
> 
> Baked one lol
> 
> You always eat cake!! How's things anyway?


Wifes always baking haha..had alot of cheesecake recently,made a big coffee cake

Yesterday,all gluten free though..perfect for bbing

Ive just started baltic para and other bits,not feeling any sides yet im taking

Prov which supposedly reduces them quite a bit....


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Wifes always baking haha..had alot of cheesecake recently,made a big coffee cake
> 
> Yesterday,all gluten free though..perfect for bbing
> 
> Ive just started baltic para and other bits,not feeling any sides yet im taking
> 
> Prov which supposedly reduces them quite a bit....


Any excuse eh?! Lol

Saw the Baltic results that pscarb put up, seems perfect!


----------



## Dan94

What about Creme egg brownies mate? 

View attachment 166492


----------



## liam0810

Dan94 said:


> What about Creme egg brownies mate?
> 
> View attachment 166492


Stop teasing him now as he's not allowed these until he's got striated glutes!


----------



## ryda

Dan94 said:


> What about Creme egg brownies mate?
> 
> View attachment 166492


The mrs made them last year lol they were so sweet I was almost sick


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Woke up at 2.30am and was absolutely soaked! Like someone had thrown a bucket of water on me lol
> 
> Tren, it's great
> 
> Anyway looking a little leaner again. Quite noticeable daily now, terribly flat though. Today carb up will help that!
> 
> Mrs was going to bake me a little creme egg cake, but we haven't got time tbh.
> 
> So I'm just going to have some form of high GI carbs when I get back from cardio tonight.
> 
> Mid way on food prep, need it all done for the week as house move next weekend is going to throw things out! I can lots of sugar free red bull being abused and skipped meals Saturday / Sunday
> 
> View attachment 166476
> 
> 
> Eggs that go with these are done on the day and evening meals cooked fresh
> 
> Just had a 10 egg omelet, washed down with BCAA's and water.
> 
> Have a good one you lot!!


Lol we're on the same thing today


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> What about Creme egg brownies mate?
> 
> OMG!! That looks amazing. Link to recipe please
> 
> View attachment 166492





liam0810 said:


> Stop teasing him now as he's not allowed these until he's got striated glutes!


Oh 

Lol got some creme eggs and mini eggs for later.



ryda said:


> The mrs made them last year lol they were so sweet I was almost sick


MTFU and just inhale them next time, or post them me lol



FelonE said:


> Lol we're on the same thing today


Mate it's pain free prepping 1 day a week. I'll cook a bit more broccoli mid week and eggs daily but it's not hard to be consistent is it


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Oh
> 
> Lol got some creme eggs and mini eggs for later.
> 
> MTFU and just inhale them next time, or post them me lol
> 
> Mate it's pain free prepping 1 day a week. I'll cook a bit more broccoli mid week and eggs daily but it's not hard to be consistent is it


You eat that mince cold or microwave at work?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Oh
> 
> Lol got some creme eggs and mini eggs for later.
> 
> MTFU and just inhale them next time, or post them me lol
> 
> Mate it's pain free prepping 1 day a week. I'll cook a bit more broccoli mid week and eggs daily but it's not hard to be consistent is it


Easier innit. Got 2kg of boiled potatoes in the fridge to go with it. Did 6 days worth so don't have to fvck about in the week.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Oh
> 
> Lol got some creme eggs and mini eggs for later.
> 
> MTFU and just inhale them next time, or post them me lol
> 
> Mate it's pain free prepping 1 day a week. I'll cook a bit more broccoli mid week and eggs daily but it's not hard to be consistent is it


No you can have a couple and the mini eggs but not a big a$$ cake with them all in!


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> You eat that mince cold or microwave at work?


Cold mate, CBA to nuke it lol

All meals are cold except evening one


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Cold mate, CBA to nuke it lol
> 
> All meals are cold except evening one


think ill have to start doing something like that instead of having little different bits in a lunchbox

suppose you get used to it


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> think ill have to start doing something like that instead of having little different bits in a lunchbox
> 
> suppose you get used to it


You defo get used to it mate, quite nice sometimes


----------



## TELBOR

Cardio done and Mrs wanted a little full body session for herself so did that with her, nothing to heavy as its chest and bi's tomorrow 

Some of you may know she's had a rough time, so bad her daily meds were this;

8x Tramadol

8x Paracetemol

12x Ibuprofen

2/3x Amitriptyline

Then random crap to combat sides etc.

2 years on those. We didn't feel comfortable with it and after an op in November (none related) we've weened her off EVERY single one 

Stage 2 was get her back in the gym and she's into her fourth week 

Stage 3 was get her diet back in track, the med made her have random binges lol

Diet has been solid for 3 weeks now and as we speak she's just finished her food prep for the week 

To say I'm proud of her is an understatement!    

Anyway, I'm gonna have some carbs and catch up with Top Gear lol


----------



## Dan94

Terrific news about your Mrs mate, you both must be so proud. :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Terrific news about your Mrs mate, you both must be so proud. :thumb: :bounce:


Thanks mate. Yeah we are, massive thing.

Still has the issues but just getting on with life bless her, docs just throw more meds - time wasters.


----------



## ah24

R0BLET said:


> Still has the issues but just getting on with life bless her, docs just throw more meds - time wasters.


Precisely this.

I tell my clients to look at it like this: It's like taking the batteries out of a fire alarm... But not putting out the fire.

It's easier for a GP to give you something to mask the symptoms as opposed to actually *dealing* with the cause.

Glad everything is heading in the right direction for her mate


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Lol we're on the same thing today


jesus is that plain dry mince?

Couldn't eat that lol


----------



## TELBOR

ah24 said:


> Precisely this.
> 
> I tell my clients to look at it like this: It's like taking the batteries out of a fire alarm... But not putting out the fire.
> 
> It's easier for a GP to give you something to mask the symptoms as opposed to actually *dealing* with the cause.
> 
> Glad everything is heading in the right direction for her mate


That's a very good way to put it mate.

I do think the NHS is wonderful, if I broke my arm today I know it'd be in a cast by tomorrow at no cost and I would recover fine.

Yet things that are a little taboo they don't stand a chance.

She chronic pain and chronic fatigue syndrome, basically tired all the time and if I flicked her wrist she would be in agony.

Plus a few slipped discs along with her hip bones rub lol

5/6 MRI's last year and things tried but no joy.

We're making the change and it's working


----------



## ah24

R0BLET said:


> That's a very good way to put it mate.
> 
> I do think the NHS is wonderful, if I broke my arm today I know it'd be in a cast by tomorrow at no cost and I would recover fine.
> 
> Yet things that are a little taboo they don't stand a chance.
> 
> She chronic pain and chronic fatigue syndrome, basically tired all the time and if I flicked her wrist she would be in agony.
> 
> Plus a few slipped discs along with her hip bones rub lol
> 
> 5/6 MRI's last year and things tried but no joy.
> 
> We're making the change and it's working


Jesus. That can't be much fun.

Is it an auto-immune thing?

Has she tried using various supplements to lower inflammation? Eating a diet to compliment? (I know these really won't touch the sides when compared with prescription meds.. but every little helps I guess?)


----------



## FelonE1

Fairplay to her for getting off all them tablets mate.


----------



## TELBOR

ah24 said:


> Jesus. That can't be much fun.
> 
> Is it an auto-immune thing?
> 
> Has she tried using various supplements to lower inflammation? Eating a diet to compliment? (I know these really won't touch the sides when compared with prescription meds.. but every little helps I guess?)


Well it's something the NHS shy away from as its various issues that are all linked, something call fibromyalgia.

It's not recognised as an illness here (no research funding), so no medical treatment. US however is another story, they know plenty on it.

Funny you say that, she's on 2000mg of Omega 3's each day - Omega-3 fatty acids (fish oil) as an an... - PubMed Mobile - NCBI

It's helping



FelonE said:


> Fairplay to her for getting off all them tablets mate.


Thanks mate. Onwards and upwards.

P.S - carb up done


----------



## ah24

Have you thought about trying Curcumin, too?

That alongside the fish oils could be a good addition.

Life Extension Super Bio Curcumin (60 Vegetarian Capsules):Amazon.co.uk:Health & Personal Care


----------



## TELBOR

ah24 said:


> Have you thought about trying Curcumin, too?
> 
> That alongside the fish oils could be a good addition.
> 
> Life Extension Super Bio Curcumin (60 Vegetarian Capsules):Amazon.co.uk:Health & Personal Care


I've thought about it now 

I'll take a look, cheers mate.


----------



## FelonE1

FlunkyTurtle said:


> jesus is that plain dry mince?
> 
> Couldn't eat that lol


Yeah but I put sauce on it lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Yeah but I put sauce on it lol.


Hot sauce and beef stock in mine then a little chilli powder


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Hot sauce and beef stock in mine then a little chilli powder


Nice. Gonna get some Thai Sweet Chill Sauce today.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Nice. Gonna get some Thai Sweet Chill Sauce today.


Good shout! Dead easy to jazz mince up isn't it.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Good shout! Dead easy to jazz mince up isn't it.


Yeah. Even my Mrs said it looked nice and she normally says my food looks like dog sh1t lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Yeah. Even my Mrs said it looked nice and she normally says my food looks like dog sh1t lol.


Well she is used to seeing a tuna and pea combo lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Well she is used to seeing a tuna and pea combo lol


I'm not even that keen on tuna but it gets the job done lol. Mince I could eat buckets of.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I'm not even that keen on tuna but it gets the job done lol. Mince I could eat buckets of.


Stick to mince next time cutting


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Stick to mince next time cutting


I get more food/calorie ratio with tuna.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I get more food/calorie ratio with tuna.


You get more calories per 100g of mince meat to to Tuna.....?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> You get more calories per 100g of mince meat to to Tuna.....?


Tuna 100g around 180 cals. Minced beef 100g around 330g.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its also volume

its like comparing a rice cake to an oat cake, you get more volume per weight in a rice cake so it feels like your eating more while getting the same number of Kcal


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session!

Chest, Biceps and Cardio.

Incline bench - up to 100kg

Flat Bench - up to 100kg

Pec Deck SS Press up SS Plate Raises

Incline Flys

Seated Machine Curls SS DB Hammer Curls

Straight Bar Curls

EZ Bar Curls

Cardio

Done.

Again looking leaner, carbs filled me out a bit. Expected to be a blurry mess upon waking but was all good


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its also volume
> 
> its like comparing a rice cake to an oat cake, you get more volume per weight in a rice cake so it feels like your eating more while getting the same number of Kcal


Like a spud over broccoli for carbs lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Hot sauce and beef stock in mine then a little chilli powder


And chopped tomatoes and herbs! Can't be having it bland!


----------



## simonthepieman

FelonE said:


> Lol we're on the same thing today


Fuuuuurk, i think i'd give up if i had to do that for more than one day

no set of abs is worth that being a habit


----------



## FelonE1

simonthepieman said:


> Fuuuuurk, i think i'd give up if i had to do that for more than one day
> 
> no set of abs is worth that being a habit


I disagree. You might too if you had abs lol.


----------



## Adz

Good news on the Mrs feeling better and training with you


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> And chopped tomatoes and herbs! Can't be having it bland!


Those too! Kidney beans sometimes if I'm feeling fruity lol



simonthepieman said:


> Fuuuuurk, i think i'd give up if i had to do that for more than one day
> 
> no set of abs is worth that being a habit


Pmsl brilliant!

Muffin tops or abs..... You decide 



FelonE said:


> I disagree. You might too if you had abs lol.


He has muffin tops - his words


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good news on the Mrs feeling better and training with you


Cheers mate, all is going to plan at the moment


----------



## 25434

did someone mention muffin tops..... :blink:

I'm saying nuffin..... :whistling:

gotemdon'twantemtheydonwannagoandareputtingupafight....

Eyup' Roblet...he with the spiffing shoulders...have a great week....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> did someone mention muffin tops..... :blink:
> 
> I'm saying nuffin..... :whistling:
> 
> gotemdon'twantemtheydonwannagoandareputtingupafight....
> 
> Eyup' Roblet...he with the spiffing shoulders...have a great week....


Yes muffin tops lol

PMSL you are nuts aren't you 

You too flubs x


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

FelonE said:


> Tuna 100g around 180 cals. Minced beef 100g around 330g.


Get lean beef mate, i eat 150g and it's 226 calories

Musclefood grass fed steak mince.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Tuna 100g around 180 cals. Minced beef 100g around 330g.


330cals on mince beef per 100g? Nah, this is muscle foods and most leans mince beef....

View attachment 166595


Fish and Red Meat are very similar, both have EFA's in them


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 330cals on mince beef per 100g? Nah, this is muscle foods and most leans mince beef....
> 
> View attachment 166595
> 
> 
> Fish and Red Meat are very similar, both have EFA's in them


Ain't nobody got time for lean beef lol. I need all the calories I can get.

Edit I just googled and got that number lol. Mine is 225 cals per 100g.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Ain't nobody got time for lean beef lol. I need all the calories I can get.
> 
> Edit I just googled and got that number lol. Mine is 225 cals per 100g.


Lol

On tuna?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> On tuna?


Mince


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Mince


Can't be lol. Lean mince (5% or less fat)

100g Serving

Approx 25g protein - 100 cals

Approx 5g fat - 45 cals

4 cals per 1g of Protein

9 cals per 1g of fat

Simples


----------



## G-man99

Mine is 235 cals per 180g


----------



## FelonE1

Groceries


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Groceries


That's some shvt mince you eat there mate lol


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> That's some shvt mince you eat there mate lol


It's the first time I've bought it. Normally buy fresh mince from Lidls.


----------



## Sharpy76

Abc987 said:


> That's some shvt mince you eat there mate lol


Lol, bet it's not even mince!

Extra lean mince all the way for me, make mine into burgers with paprika and chopped red onion, nom nom!


----------



## Sharpy76

FelonE said:


> It's the first time I've bought it. Normally buy fresh mince from Lidls.


That's where I get mine sometimes, £1.89 for 250g lean steak mince, good shizzle!

Wouldn't touch that other sh!t mate lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> That's where I get mine sometimes, £1.89 for 250g lean steak mince, good shizzle!
> 
> Wouldn't touch that other sh!t mate lol.


Tbh honest just had my tea and it's got a funny texture lol.


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Tbh honest just had my tea and it's got a funny texture lol.


Lol. It's fvcking awful stuff. I've only ever tried frozen mince once and never again. You can't even stir it when you put it in the pan, it goes all mushy


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Lol. It's fvcking awful stuff. I've only ever tried frozen mince once and never again. You can't even stir it when you put it in the pan, it goes all mushy


Goes nice in a shake lol. Only got it cos I was bring lazy and got it delivered. Gonna get back on the Lidl mince after it's gone.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, bet it's not even mince!
> 
> Extra lean mince all the way for me, make mine into burgers with paprika and chopped red onion, nom nom!


My man!! 



FelonE said:


> Tbh honest just had my tea and it's got a funny texture lol.


That's cat spunk mate, Tesco use it to fill most of there products out lol

20% fat, so 20g of fats per 100g - 180 cals of fat. No wonder it was so high lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> My man!!
> 
> That's cat spunk mate, Tesco use it to fill most of there products out lol
> 
> 20% fat, so 20g of fats per 100g - 180 cals of fat. No wonder it was so high lol


Good sh1t lol.


----------



## FelonE1

In the queue at Lidls lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> In the queue at Lidls lol


Good man. Turkey mince 

How much?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Good man. Turkey mince
> 
> How much?


1.79 for 450g


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> 1.79 for 450g


Spot on. I like it when they do their extra lean mince beef 450g for £1 lol

Mates a store manager so gives me a heads up


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Spot on. I like it when they do their extra lean mince beef 450g for £1 lol
> 
> Mates a store manager so gives me a heads up


I've never had turkey mince before. Was some left over so fried it up for Jiinx, she fvcking loved it lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I've never had turkey mince before. Was some left over so fried it up for Jiinx, she fvcking loved it lol.


Bless. It's dry so needs jazzing up lol


----------



## TELBOR

Happy with how legs are looking at the moment, slight and i say slight cuts coming in..... In my eyes anyway 

View attachment 166611


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Bless. It's dry so needs jazzing up lol


I'll whack some sauce on it,jobs a goodun lol. Hows ya cut going anyway?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I'll whack some sauce on it,jobs a goodun lol. Hows ya cut going anyway?


Spot on mate, loving it tbh.

New veins daily lol

Noticed today that no carbs makes me snappy, told a gaffa at work to shut the fúck up when he said something to me lol

Oops.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Spot on mate, loving it tbh.
> 
> New veins daily lol
> 
> Noticed today that no carbs makes me snappy, told a gaffa at work to shut the fúck up when he said something to me lol
> 
> Oops.


Yeah the veins are wicked ain't they lol. No carbs makes me feel homicidal, bet matey got it haha.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Yeah the veins are wicked ain't they lol. No carbs makes me feel homicidal, bet matey got it haha.


Love them, got a lovely one growing between pecs lol

I thought it would be bad, but it's been great. Liam knows his stuff 

It's snapped me out the mindset that you need carbs to train etc seems I don't


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Love them, got a lovely one growing between pecs lol
> 
> I thought it would be bad, but it's been great. Liam knows his stuff
> 
> It's snapped me out the mindset that you need carbs to train etc seems I don't


I've got more veins now I'm off the winny, wasn't expecting that. Leg and shin ones are crazy, haven't even got one on my chest though.

Yeah from reading his stuff he definitely knows what he's doing obviously working for you mate. Happy days.


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> My man!!
> 
> l



View attachment 166645




Have a good one dude!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> View attachment 166645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one dude!


You too mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all 

Back, Tri's, Calves and Cardio done.

Close Grip Rows

Yates Row - 7 sets this one 

Reverse Grip Pull Downs

Pull Overs

Delt destroyer - MEGA PUMP TODAY!

Rope Push Downs SS Straight Bar Push Downs

Skull Crushers

Calve Presses

Step incline cardio 

Done!

Medicines this morning, 25mcg T3, 40mcg Clen, 50mg Winny, 2x Ultiman Multivitamins

Have a good one ladies


----------



## Adz

Good one there, legs looking good up there too!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good one there, legs looking good up there too!


Cheers mate. Little things like legs taking shape is spurring me on


----------



## Dai Jones

why the low dose on the T3?


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> why the low dose on the T3?


It's a split dose mate, 25mcg mid afternoon 

Winny too. Clen is just ion waking


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning all
> 
> Back, Tri's, Calves and Cardio done.
> 
> Close Grip Rows
> 
> Yates Row - 7 sets this one
> 
> Reverse Grip Pull Downs
> 
> Pull Overs
> 
> Delt destroyer - MEGA PUMP TODAY!
> 
> Rope Push Downs SS Straight Bar Push Downs
> 
> Skull Crushers
> 
> Calve Presses
> 
> Step incline cardio
> 
> Done!
> 
> Medicines this morning, 25mcg T3, 40mcg Clen, 50mg Winny, 2x Ultiman Multivitamins
> 
> Have a good one ladies


Made me tired just reading that! Whats the plans for this journal, ive massively missed it? I imagine from the looks of the "supps" you're cutting?


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> It's a split dose mate, 25mcg mid afternoon
> 
> Winny too. Clen is just ion waking


a right


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Made me tired just reading that! Whats the plans for this journal, ive massively missed it? I imagine from the looks of the "supps" you're cutting?


Haha, I was in the gym at 5.05am mate 

Yep, cutting and enjoying it.

Into 2nd week of zero carbs and all is well.

Still 3k cals a day and 20mins cardio each day too, coming off nicely mate.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I was in the gym at 5.05am mate
> 
> Yep, cutting and enjoying it.
> 
> Into 2nd week of zero carbs and all is well.
> 
> Still 3k cals a day and 20mins cardio each day too, coming off nicely mate.


Complete zero carbs? None at all? That's savage if that's the case! Progress pics? What's the aim, lean enough for clearly defined abs?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Complete zero carbs? None at all? That's savage if that's the case! Progress pics? What's the aim, lean enough for clearly defined abs?


Well, a few grams from broccoli mate lol

It's surprisingly fine! I've always had it in my head that I NEED carbs - I don't 

Update pics a few posts back, leaner since then lol

Yep, I want sub 10% BF and crystal clears abs. Then after this is done me and @liam0810 will work on a lean bulk for the rest of he year but maintain zee abs


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Complete zero carbs? None at all? That's savage if that's the case! Progress pics? What's the aim, lean enough for clearly defined abs?


a few weeks of no carbs and then i'll be adding them back in around training or maybe having a carb up every wedensday and sunday.

I'm only doing this to see what hell i can put Rob through ha!

Saying that he's still on 3000 cals and dropping so its not too bad for him yet!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> a few weeks of no carbs and then i'll be adding them back in around training or maybe having a carb up every wedensday and sunday.
> 
> I'm only doing this to see what hell i can put Rob through ha!
> 
> Saying that he's still on 3000 cals and dropping so its not too bad for him yet!


I can hack it you Manc cúnt! 

For now anyway lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Well, a few grams from broccoli mate lol
> 
> It's surprisingly fine! I've always had it in my head that I NEED carbs - I don't
> 
> Update pics a few posts back, leaner since then lol
> 
> Yep, I want sub 10% BF and crystal clears abs. Then after this is done me and @liam0810 will work on a lean bulk for the rest of he year but maintain zee abs


Good plan to have mate especially with summer round the corner. Good effort on the zero carbs, i only did a few days super low carbs for one of my preps and that was horrendous.



liam0810 said:


> a few weeks of no carbs and then i'll be adding them back in around training or maybe having a carb up every wedensday and sunday.
> 
> I'm only doing this to see what hell i can put Rob through ha!
> 
> Saying that he's still on 3000 cals and dropping so its not too bad for him yet!


Hahaha you should put him on 10iu slin with no carbs, apparently that separates the men from the boys :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Good plan to have mate especially with summer round the corner. Good effort on the zero carbs, i only did a few days super low carbs for one of my preps and that was horrendous.
> 
> Hahaha you should put him on 10iu slin with no carbs, apparently that separates the men from the boys :whistling:


Cheers mate 

Lol I'll try anything! 10iu with 20kg of broccoli


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Good plan to have mate especially with summer round the corner. Good effort on the zero carbs, i only did a few days super low carbs for one of my preps and that was horrendous.
> 
> Hahaha you should put him on 10iu slin with no carbs, apparently that separates the men from the boys :whistling:


you know what mate i am having low carbs, well low for me for bulking and i'm finding it a lot better on me. not as sluggish as usual and not as bloated. so i think the high pro/fats and low carbs is the new way to go.

plus he is having 40ius twice a day with 1 rice cake


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> you know what mate i am having low carbs, well low for me for bulking and i'm finding it a lot better on me. not as sluggish as usual and not as bloated. so i think the high pro/fats and low carbs is the new way to go.
> 
> plus he is having 40ius twice a day with 1 rice cake


Exactly the same what I have noticed, will be interesting to see how it works going the other way 

Is that a 1kg rice cake?


----------



## TELBOR

Well, this is 3 weeks and 2 days with Liam...

View attachment 166686


Well happy


----------



## Panda909

R0BLET said:


> Well, this is 3 weeks and 2 days with Liam...
> 
> View attachment 166686
> 
> 
> Well happy


Fookin ell mate, that's some progress!! Props to you and Liam!


----------



## Galaxy

Looking good numb nuts 

How's strength holding up for you?


----------



## TELBOR

Stevie909 said:


> Fookin ell mate, that's some progress!! Props to you and Liam!


Thanks mate, really coming together now 



Galaxy said:


> Looking good numb nuts
> 
> How's strength holding up for you?


Cheers Irish 

Strength is fine, stamina is just starting to lag but I still hit the reps im told too


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Well, this is 3 weeks and 2 days with Liam...
> 
> View attachment 166686
> 
> 
> Well happy


Gotta be with that mate. In 3 weeks that's wicked results :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Well on the road to getting shredded @R0BLET!!!

Great progress in 3wks


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Gotta be with that mate. In 3 weeks that's wicked results :thumb:


Over the moon mate. Imagine another 3 weeks 



Sharpy76 said:


> Well on the road to getting shredded @R0BLET!!!
> 
> Great progress in 3wks


Cheers freak 

Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## no1dnbhead

R0BLET said:


> Well, this is 3 weeks and 2 days with Liam...
> 
> View attachment 166686
> 
> 
> Well happy


Looking really good fella


----------



## TELBOR

no1dnbhead said:


> Looking really good fella


Cheers bud


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Well, this is 3 weeks and 2 days with Liam...
> 
> View attachment 166686
> 
> 
> Well happy


Looking good mate :thumb:

I have abs envy


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Well, this is 3 weeks and 2 days with Liam...
> 
> View attachment 166686
> 
> 
> Well happy


Sh1thot mate. Looking good(****). You're gonna be proper lean if that's after a few weeks


----------



## Keeks

Cracking work! :beer:


----------



## C.Hill

Is that...?....no way...do my eyes deceive me?? Is that really @R0BLET 's abdominal muscles?! Wahey! Well done mate(Liam) coming on nicely!


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:
> 
> I have abs envy





FelonE said:


> Sh1thot mate. Looking good(****). You're gonna be proper lean if that's after a few weeks





Keeks said:


> Cracking work! :beer:





C.Hill said:


> Is that...?....no way...do my eyes deceive me?? Is that really @R0BLET 's abdominal muscles?! Wahey! Well done mate(Liam) coming on nicely!


Thanks you lot. Appreciate the comments and support 

Legs now! See how heel can take it lol


----------



## no1dnbhead

Smash them legs


----------



## Adz

Really good progress mate, you've got a good coach there


----------



## TELBOR

no1dnbhead said:


> Smash them legs


I did, now I'm broken lol



Adz said:


> Really good progress mate, you've got a good coach there


Cheers mate and I agree, he's a good lad


----------



## TELBOR

Legs!!

Had to be done even though heel is still bruised etc

Leg Extensions

Front Squats

Leg Press

Ham Curls

Hack Squats

Ham Curls again - should have been SLDL but heel was fooked 

Cardio - cut short due to heel lol

Abs

Best tank up on some pain killers, bloody thing!

Anyway, enjoyed the session and was soaked when I left so did plenty 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Adz

Been docs with your heel yet?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Legs!!
> 
> Had to be done even though heel is still bruised etc
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> Front Squats
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Ham Curls
> 
> Hack Squats
> 
> Ham Curls again - should have been SLDL but heel was fooked
> 
> Cardio - cut short due to heel lol
> 
> Abs
> 
> Best tank up on some pain killers, bloody thing!
> 
> Anyway, enjoyed the session and was soaked when I left so did plenty
> 
> Have a good one!!


That's what like to see,soldier through it mate. Half the little divs at my gym won't go if there's bit of rain lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Been docs with your heel yet?


Haven't had/got time lol

It's just bruised, the pain comes from when I release pressure from it. So when I lift my foot lol

Annoying!



FelonE said:


> That's what like to see,soldier through it mate. Half the little divs at my gym won't go if there's bit of rain lol.


Haha! Gotta be done mate. 2 more sessions then a long àss weekend moving home  Monday I'll be fooked.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Haven't had/got time lol
> 
> It's just bruised, the pain comes from when I release pressure from it. So when I lift my foot lol
> 
> Annoying!
> 
> Haha! Gotta be done mate. 2 more sessions then a long àss weekend moving home  Monday I'll be fooked.


Give us a shout if you need a hand lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Give us a shout if you need a hand lol


Lol paid a company to do it 

But they ain't moving my TV's lol


----------



## simonthepieman

FelonE said:


> Give us a shout if you need a hand lol


then you find your stuff on gumtree if you want it back


----------



## FelonE1

simonthepieman said:


> then you find your stuff on gumtree if you want it back


Oi you(Ebay)


----------



## liam0810

Big props to @R0BLET as he's not moaned once about switching to zero carbs and just followed what I've told him.

It is a bit drastic at the start of a cut but I wanted to get things shifting and as said previous carbs will then be added back in. Or maybe a carb up of 400g on a Sunday and maybe one day in the week depending on weight loss.

He'll be the most ripped Zumba goer soon!


----------



## Keeks

Have you tried arnica for your heel? Good for bruising.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Big props to @R0BLET as he's not moaned once about switching to zero carbs and just followed what I've told him.
> 
> It is a bit drastic at the start of a cut but I wanted to get things shifting and as said previous carbs will then be added back in. Or maybe a carb up of 400g on a Sunday and maybe one day in the week depending on weight loss.
> 
> He'll be the most ripped Zumba goer soon!


Cheers mate.

Mid week carb up would be nice lol



Keeks said:


> Have you tried arnica for your heel? Good for bruising.


Nope, I'm a bloke lol. Where do we buy it? Chemist.....

It's very annoying and pretty painful at times.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Mid week carb up would be nice lol
> 
> Nope, I'm a bloke lol. Where do we buy it? Chemist.....
> 
> It's very annoying and pretty painful at times.


Let me know weigh in tomorrow morning and I'll think about it!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Let me know weigh in tomorrow morning and I'll think about it!


Will do mate


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Mid week carb up would be nice lol
> 
> Nope, I'm a bloke lol. Where do we buy it? Chemist.....
> 
> It's very annoying and pretty painful at times.


Yeah boots or H&B. Think you can get arnica and witch hazel cream which is good but not sure if these sell it. Or witch hazel soaked cotton pads or cream, might just help a little.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yeah boots or H&B. Think you can get arnica and witch hazel cream which is good but not sure if these sell it. Or witch hazel soaked cotton pads or cream, might just help a little.


Job for the other half lol

Thanks Keeks


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Weighed in as the boss asked. 4lbs down lol

8lbs down in 10 days 

Looking very lean upon waking today. Happy with BF falling off.

See what he comes up with for changes 

Chest. Delts and Biceps now


----------



## Wasp

3 Weeks? Crazy!

Well done bud, going to be sliced!


----------



## Adz

Great weight loss, bet you had the biggest dump ever this morning to try to convince Liam to let you have carbs


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Weighed in as the boss asked. 4lbs down lol
> 
> 8lbs down in 10 days
> 
> Looking very lean upon waking today. Happy with BF falling off.
> 
> See what he comes up with for changes
> 
> Chest. Delts and Biceps now


It's all water you've lost


----------



## TELBOR

Wasp said:


> 3 Weeks? Crazy!
> 
> Well done bud, going to be sliced!


Cheers mate 



Adz said:


> Great weight loss, bet you had the biggest dump ever this morning to try to convince Liam to let you have carbs


PMSL mate I haven't shít since Tuesday 



FelonE said:


> It's all water you've lost


Tell me about it, 3 times up in the night píssing and sweating my balls off


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> PMSL mate I haven't shít since Tuesday
> 
> Tell me about it, 3 times up in the night píssing and sweating my balls off


I was up twice for a p1ss myself lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I was up twice for a p1ss myself lol.


Sometimes I would like a sleep straight through lol

Mate I saw your GN selfie pic, awesome picture


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Sometimes I would like a sleep straight through lol
> 
> Mate I saw your GN selfie pic, awesome picture


Lol not as good as some others but fvck it.


----------



## Adz

You are clogged up haha 2 a day me


----------



## no1dnbhead

Keep up the hard work  it's paying off


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> You are clogged up haha 2 a day me


Those days are gone lol



no1dnbhead said:


> Keep up the hard work  it's paying off


Thanks mate. So tired today!


----------



## simonthepieman

I hate cutting. I miss my 9am dump.

You could set your clock to it.

Now I have to use a watch to tell the time


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> I hate cutting. I miss my 9am dump.
> 
> You could set your clock to it.
> 
> Now I have to use a watch to tell the time


Pmsl mine was post workout 7.30am...... It'll come tomorrow. I'll eat 8 broccoli's


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Jab last night and as usual jab day that night I sweat like fúck!!

So a nice drenched night lol

Back and Tri's done this morning.

Good session except no Deads or rack pulls 

Literally each time I tried to the bars were in use!!

Everything else done and cardio at the end.

Mrs has collected house keys so it's all go go go for a few days.

I'll finish work an hour early all being well then time to move a few bits.

Have a good one ladies


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all,

Been up since 6 doing house bits, got majority of the little things across but all boxed up bits, beds and sofa's etc will go tomorrow 

Can firmly say diet is a write off, but I expected that and Liam knows too.

Roll on back to normality tomorrow evening - food prep lol

Had Sky and broadband sorted at lunch, can't be without TV and the interweb can I 

Have a good one!


----------



## J4MES

Sounds like your leaning out mate  how long of the cut left?


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> Sounds like your leaning out mate  how long of the cut left?


8 weeks mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Was in bed for 9pm last night, food prep was a nightmare. Tried to cook too much and was a right old mess lol

Plus I'm used to a American style fridge for my food once cooked.... This is smaller lol

Anyway, got up at 4.30am. Cracked a great session out and cardio to wrap up.

Looked well pumped 

Got home, addressed food issue and all is well.

Mrs is off today so she will sort some bits, I'm gonna duck out early and go home mid afternoon.

Session,

Incline bench - up to 100kg

Flat - up to 100kg

DB Flys - up to 20kg

Pec deck SS press ups SS plate raises

Bicep work and cardio.

Done!!

Have a good one bitches


----------



## RACK

Just caught up mate, awesome progress for a short space of time


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> Just caught up mate, awesome progress for a short space of time


Cheers mate, nothing like your transformation when you cut! That was mental lol


----------



## RACK

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate, nothing like your transformation when you cut! That was mental lol


I was mental for doing it lol

TBH you're doing it the right way, nice and steady and that way you keep dem leanz!!

My bf% has been like a roller coaster for far too many years due to extremes, defo not a good thing


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Was in bed for 9pm last night, food prep was a nightmare. Tried to cook too much and was a right old mess lol
> 
> Plus I'm used to a American style fridge for my food once cooked.... This is smaller lol
> 
> Anyway, got up at 4.30am. Cracked a great session out and cardio to wrap up.
> 
> Looked well pumped
> 
> Got home, addressed food issue and all is well.
> 
> Mrs is off today so she will sort some bits, I'm gonna duck out early and go home mid afternoon.
> 
> Session,
> 
> Incline bench - up to 100kg
> 
> Flat - up to 100kg
> 
> DB Flys - up to 20kg
> 
> Pec deck SS press ups SS plate raises
> 
> Bicep work and cardio.
> 
> Done!!
> 
> Have a good one bitches


Good session mate  what's the plan after 8 weeks? BLOW up?


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> I was mental for doing it lol
> 
> TBH you're doing it the right way, nice and steady and that way you keep dem leanz!!
> 
> My bf% has been like a roller coaster for far too many years due to extremes, defo not a good thing


Maybe you was lol

Had some great abs!!

What do you think the issue is with up and down on the BF?



J4MES said:


> Good session mate  what's the plan after 8 weeks? BLOW up?


Yep,

2g test

1g tren

1g mast

200mg oxys ed

Not serious 

Just slowly reverse it for nice steady gains again mate.

Probably cruise for 8-10 weeks and use slin pre or post workout


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Maybe you was lol
> 
> Had some great abs!!
> 
> What do you think the issue is with up and down on the BF?
> 
> Yep,
> 
> 2g test
> 
> 1g tren
> 
> 1g mast
> 
> 200mg oxys ed
> 
> Not serious
> 
> Just slowly reverse it for nice steady gains again mate.
> 
> Probably cruise for 8-10 weeks and use slin pre or post workout


Pussy thought you'd at least so 10g plus!! 

That's the way mate!!


----------



## RACK

I think it's due to having to go to extremes each time I've got lean mate, zero carbs, mega cardio, lots of stims and aas, then as soon as I eat a "normal" diet BANG body just stores fat. Prep comes back around and it's extreme time again. Been a vicous circle for years tbh.

If I could go back I don't think I'd have done the shows


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> Pussy thought you'd at least so 10g plus!!
> 
> That's the way mate!!


11g is the sweet spot apparently lol



RACK said:


> I think it's due to having to go to extremes each time I've got lean mate, zero carbs, mega cardio, lots of stims and aas, then as soon as I eat a "normal" diet BANG body just stores fat. Prep comes back around and it's extreme time again. Been a vicous circle for years tbh.
> 
> If I could go back I don't think I'd have done the shows


Ouch, all for our vanity too!

What's done is done, something to be proud of the dedication and results mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Slowly catching up at home, still boxes all over though lol

Back, Tri's and Rear Delts done this morning 

Seated Rows

Yates Row

Reverse Grip Pull Downs

Straight Bar Pull Downs

Delt Destroyer

Rope Pull Downs SS Reverse Grip Straight Bar Pull Downs

Couldn't do skull crushers, no bars! So did single arm pull / push downs 

Cardio for 20 mins. Last 5 steep incline, was killer lol

Have a good one!!


----------



## TELBOR

Not gonna lie, feel shít this week.

Drained big time, house move I guess.

Shocking nights sleep, probably 2 hours sleep at best. CRAMPS!

Never had quad cramps before, hamstring yes but not quads. Horrible, then went into calves and feet.

Not good.

Heel is no better either lol time to go to the docs or something.

Have a good one  '


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Not gonna lie, feel shít this week.
> 
> Drained big time, house move I guess.
> 
> Shocking nights sleep, probably 2 hours sleep at best. CRAMPS!
> 
> Never had quad cramps before, hamstring yes but not quads. Horrible, then went into calves and feet.
> 
> Not good.
> 
> Heel is no better either lol time to go to the docs or something.
> 
> Have a good one  '


Sounds like your having a mere mate moving is well stressful, few carbs might help ;-). You still taking clen? Clen gave me really bad cramps


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Sounds like your having a mere mate moving is well stressful, few carbs might help ;-). You still taking clen? Clen gave me really bad cramps


Haha. I can have oats post workout now 

Yeah had clen at 5am yesterday, maybe it was that. It's that bad quad is pulled now, same leg as heel - so I'm a bit limpy


----------



## Keeks

I always supplement clen with potassium, works a treat for cramps. And taurine but potassium works best for me without a doubt.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> I always supplement clen with potassium, works a treat for cramps. And taurine but potassium works best for me without a doubt.


Yep Defo need this. Cramp in legs is bad but when you get it in the gooch it's worse than giving birth!


----------



## Abc987

liam0810 said:


> Yep Defo need this. Cramp in legs is bad but when you get it in the gooch it's worse than giving birth!


Cramp in the gooch, you serious lol? I was getting it quite bad in my forearms but not in the gooch haha


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yep Defo need this. Cramp in legs is bad but when you get it in the gooch it's worse than giving birth!


Don't lie, that feeling made you hard


----------



## liam0810

Abc987 said:


> Cramp in the gooch, you serious lol? I was getting it quite bad in my forearms but not in the gooch haha


yep felt like i'd burst a gonad!


----------



## G-man99

That is the main reason I won't use clen again. Cramps are unreal.

Had it when I yawned in my neck/throat and in one of my abs.

Severe cramps too uuuggghh


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Yep Defo need this. Cramp in legs is bad but when you get it in the gooch it's worse than giving birth!


How many times have you given birth? I challenge gooch cramp with calf cramp in heels whilst doing posing practice, screwed my calf up properly.

In fact @R0BLET, my calf coupled with my dodgy fish foot, we could have a limping competition! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Don't lie, that feeling made you hard


yeah but not on purpose!

actually i've just googled perineum and actually came across this!

Here's a quick "little-known" way to add up to an inch (or more) to your length.

(Results will, of course, vary, depending on your existing size.)

Most people don't know that the root of the penis is just as long as what you see

exposed outside. So, if your average length is 5 inches, you probably have about 5

more inches inside that is not exposed or visible.

Men can get their penises erect by stroking or rubbing it. The better stimulated

the penis is, the longer and thicker it will be. That?s no big secret.

Here?s what most people don?t know&#8230;

The rest of your penis, that is buried inside your body, can be stimulated by

rubbing and/or stroking the area between the base of your scrotum and the anus.

This fleshy area is called the perineum. And this is where the rest of your penis is

behind (the part that's unexposed.)

To get your penis to grow up to an inch longer (or more), start massaging the

perineum as you stroke your penis. It may help to have your partner do this for

you, if possible.

By massaging and rubbing, hence stimulating the rest of your penis, while you

stroke or rub the external penis in your hand, the penis will grow and increase

size more completely to give you the added size that you need.

Depending on the current size of your penis, this method, when done correctly,

can add anywhere up to an 1, and sometimes up to 3 inches more, to the length of

your penis.

If you don't get too much extra growth on the first try, don't worry. Your

perineum has not been stimulated like this before so it may need a little time to

wake up.

(Remember, the muscles of your body do not change and adapt overnight. Just

like your brain, your muscles have to be trained and exercised, in order to get to

the results you?re after.)

Keep using this technique each time you purposely work on getting an erection.

Try it out! And enjoy the results!

lads we can all add some extra size so get rubbing your gooches!

see not only am i a coach helping you get a better body but i'm also helping you add some size to your widges!


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> That is the main reason I won't use clen again. Cramps are unreal.
> 
> Had it when I yawned in my neck/throat and in one of my abs.
> 
> Severe cramps too uuuggghh


Pmsl had the neck and throat one, horrible ain't it!



Keeks said:


> How many times have you given birth? I challenge gooch cramp with calf cramp in heels whilst doing posing practice, screwed my calf up properly.
> 
> In fact @R0BLET, my calf coupled with my dodgy fish foot, we could have a limping competition! :thumb:


He gives birth to brown babies everyday 

I'd out limp you any day!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> yeah but not on purpose!
> 
> actually i've just googled perineum and actually came across this!
> 
> Here's a quick "little-known" way to add up to an inch (or more) to your length.
> 
> (Results will, of course, vary, depending on your existing size.)
> 
> Most people don't know that the root of the penis is just as long as what you see
> 
> exposed outside. So, if your average length is 5 inches, you probably have about 5
> 
> more inches inside that is not exposed or visible.
> 
> Men can get their penises erect by stroking or rubbing it. The better stimulated
> 
> the penis is, the longer and thicker it will be. That?s no big secret.
> 
> Here?s what most people don?t know&#8230;
> 
> The rest of your penis, that is buried inside your body, can be stimulated by
> 
> rubbing and/or stroking the area between the base of your scrotum and the anus.
> 
> This fleshy area is called the perineum. And this is where the rest of your penis is
> 
> behind (the part that's unexposed.)
> 
> To get your penis to grow up to an inch longer (or more), start massaging the
> 
> perineum as you stroke your penis. It may help to have your partner do this for
> 
> you, if possible.
> 
> By massaging and rubbing, hence stimulating the rest of your penis, while you
> 
> stroke or rub the external penis in your hand, the penis will grow and increase
> 
> size more completely to give you the added size that you need.
> 
> Depending on the current size of your penis, this method, when done correctly,
> 
> can add anywhere up to an 1, and sometimes up to 3 inches more, to the length of
> 
> your penis.
> 
> If you don't get too much extra growth on the first try, don't worry. Your
> 
> perineum has not been stimulated like this before so it may need a little time to
> 
> wake up.
> 
> (Remember, the muscles of your body do not change and adapt overnight. Just
> 
> like your brain, your muscles have to be trained and exercised, in order to get to
> 
> the results you?re after.)
> 
> Keep using this technique each time you purposely work on getting an erection.
> 
> Try it out! And enjoy the results!
> 
> lads we can all add some extra size so get rubbing your gooches!
> 
> see not only am i a coach helping you get a better body but i'm also helping you add some size to your widges!


Nice..... Anyone check your history on your work computer lol

Mrs does that anyway, I grow another 12"s


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> How many times have you given birth? I challenge gooch cramp with calf cramp in heels whilst doing posing practice, screwed my calf up properly.
> 
> In fact @R0BLET, my calf coupled with my dodgy fish foot, we could have a limping competition! :thumb:


i've seen scientific studies on it!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Nice..... Anyone check your history on your work computer lol
> 
> Mrs does that anyway, I grow another 12"s


mate to be honest i look at far worse than that on my work comp!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> mate to be honest i look at far worse than that on my work comp!


Oh 

Doesn't surprise me tbh lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Oh
> 
> Doesn't surprise me tbh lol


trens not even kicked in yet!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> trens not even kicked in yet!


Mine has, fed up of being covered in puddles each night in bed lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Mine has, fed up of being covered in puddles each night in bed lol


never made me p1ss on myself before. i'll have to look up that side effect


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> never made me p1ss on myself before. i'll have to look up that side effect


Nah, it's from the Mrs gushing over me mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Nah, it's from the Mrs gushing over me mate


Sure it's not petrol and you don't keep waking up just in time before she chucks the match?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Sure it's not petrol and you don't keep waking up just in time before she chucks the match?


Hope not


----------



## biglbs

Well without reading all your waffle,how is going,pics where?Etc...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Well without reading all your waffle,how is going,pics where?Etc...


Lol

Well this is 3 weeks in mate....

View attachment 167237


Bit of a difference.

Mid way through week 5, plenty of time to get the abs and veins popping


----------



## NorthernSoul

Hiya rob!

Looking good!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Hiya rob!
> 
> Looking good!


Where the fix have you been?!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Been hectic for a while. Purchasing a flat and took so long and my routine has

Just been put on hold. Just couldn't concentrate on on the gym but reading back a few pages seams like your doing the same but you still managed to keep consistent..maybe I'm just lazy lol.

Been in my flat a couple weeks and should have anew kitchen end of this week so once that's sorted and my couch arrives things should start rolling again. Been living without a kitchen and getting take out a lot and I'm fat. Your pictures are getting me motivated haha.

Has your moving house effected much? Also how's the other half getting on nowadays, health wise ?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Been hectic for a while. Purchasing a flat and took so long and my routine has
> 
> Just been put on hold. Just couldn't concentrate on on the gym but reading back a few pages seams like your doing the same but you still managed to keep consistent..maybe I'm just lazy lol.
> 
> Been in my flat a couple weeks and should have anew kitchen end of this week so once that's sorted and my couch arrives things should start rolling again. Been living without a kitchen and getting take out a lot and I'm fat. Your pictures are getting me motivated haha.
> 
> Has your moving house effected much? Also how's the other half getting on nowadays, health wise ?


Bloody hell, you have been busy mate!!

No way I could be without a kitchen lol How far have you got? You was cutting up really well last time you was lurking.

Lol, good lighting my pictures 

I've made sure the move hasn't tbh mate, couple of days wrote off last weekend and that's it.

We've weened her off all the pills mate, so it's looking good for her


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fúck faces!

Smashed Chest, Delts and Bi's earlier 

Great session, strength still same and feeling good!

Appetite has been a little poo, but I've forced the food down.

Haven't dropped any weight this week yet, no biggie. I have a scoop of oats post workout now, then a little carb up Wednesday nights and a night at the weekend.

May change if scales haven't dropped Saturday morning, see what @liam0810 says!

I have some metformin and I've been looking at this as something to throw in pre-bed.

Found a few things on it and not 100% sure if it's worth it, searching on here I found a few bits. @hilly do you know the score with metformin whilst cutting.....?


----------



## biglbs

Very impressed mate,are you planning on ripping right up then?

That is the leanest I have seen you ,right there!


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> Sure it's not petrol and you don't keep waking up just in time before she chucks the match?


Bwahahahahah!Classic


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Very impressed mate,are you planning on ripping right up then?
> 
> That is the leanest I have seen you ,right there!


Thanks mate.

Well, planning to and I'm doing it to the letter at the moment from Liam's coaching.

I'm sure I'll get to a point where I can't hack it anymore - feeling small lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Well, planning to and I'm doing it to the letter at the moment from Liam's coaching.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get to a point where I can't hack it anymore - feeling small lol


thats the thing about cutting! you do feel small coz you dont feel pumped! You're at the stage where you're in between lean and ripped!

keep plugging away!

and if no weight drop by sunday, looks like carbs are back out and cals dropped a little. BUT we'll carb up once or twice a week


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Well, planning to and I'm doing it to the letter at the moment from Liam's coaching.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get to a point where I can't hack it anymore - feeling small lol


In good hands mate,i was hoping to see BB4 carb up and pump for pics before he nipped off on holls,it is the best bit,still I am sure there will be pics of him and a donkey,he loves them ya know!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> thats the thing about cutting! you do feel small coz you dont feel pumped! You're at the stage where you're in between lean and ripped!
> 
> keep plugging away!
> 
> and if no weight drop by sunday, looks like carbs are back out and cals dropped a little. BUT we'll carb up once or twice a week


Gym pump is good, get to work..... Gone lol

I don't mind dropping the oats post workout mate 

Carb up 2 times a week will do me fine and if no drop again, 1 carb up a week lol


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> In good hands mate,i was hoping to see BB4 carb up and pump for pics before he nipped off on holls,it is the best bit,still I am sure there will be pics of him and a donkey,he loves them ya know!


He's done amazing hasn't he!!

Lol, does he now..... Fetish?


----------



## hilly

R0BLET said:


> Morning fúck faces!
> 
> Smashed Chest, Delts and Bi's earlier
> 
> Great session, strength still same and feeling good!
> 
> Appetite has been a little poo, but I've forced the food down.
> 
> Haven't dropped any weight this week yet, no biggie. I have a scoop of oats post workout now, then a little carb up Wednesday nights and a night at the weekend.
> 
> May change if scales haven't dropped Saturday morning, see what @liam0810 says!
> 
> I have some metformin and I've been looking at this as something to throw in pre-bed.
> 
> Found a few things on it and not 100% sure if it's worth it, searching on here I found a few bits. @hilly do you know the score with metformin whilst cutting.....?


Don't use pre bed. Take with carb meals. 250mg twice a day is enough imo. Tbh I prefer ala as it doesn't upset stomach like metformin can


----------



## TELBOR

hilly said:


> Don't use pre bed. Take with carb meals. 250mg twice a day is enough imo. Tbh I prefer ala as it doesn't upset stomach like metformin can


I see. So in my case (no carbs) don't take it at all?

Cheers mate.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> He's done amazing hasn't he!!
> 
> Lol, does he now..... Fetish?


And goats...


----------



## biglbs

Hay mate don't forget to use Cinnamon ,my bloodsrose to16 when I was fat as fook,I used cinnamon and brought it down and have maintained 5http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/12/30/255778250/cinnamon-can-help-lower-blood-sugar-but-one-variety-may-be-best! No other meds used.


----------



## Adz

You are doing really well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> You are doing really well mate :thumbup1:


Trying mate 

How's the new job?


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> Trying mate
> 
> How's the new job?


Really enjoying it thanks! Very very busy, its just hard getting used to the process of knowing exactly what to do when I go in, it will come with time, always does. Great to be working with nice cars again. Had a new RS6 delivered yesterday with all the options, £101k!! Was a stunner.


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Really enjoying it thanks! Very very busy, its just hard getting used to the process of knowing exactly what to do when I go in, it will come with time, always does. Great to be working with nice cars again. Had a new RS6 delivered yesterday with all the options, £101k!! Was a stunner.


I hope it was blue....

Proper smart cars aren't they.

Sounds like you're on to a winner there mate


----------



## Adz

Grey with black wheels


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Grey with black wheels


I don't like those wheels for £101k lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all.

Not the worlds greatest session, mainly due to rack and bars constantly being used!!

So rack pulls were done last off, should have been near start. That shít annoys me!!!

Anyway. It was triceps and back plus cardio, 10 more mins on cardio.

No weight loss at all, see what the scales say tomorrow for the weigh in with the boss.

Want to be sub 180lb though! Then I can push on.


----------



## sponge2015

You still only running the rip 240? Or have you switched up? Great progress so far


----------



## TELBOR

ellingham said:


> You still only running the rip 240? Or have you switched up? Great progress so far


Yep, just the Rip240 mate with Winny.

One more week on Rip240 then it's Mast P and Test P for 4 weeks 

Whoop!!


----------



## sponge2015

R0BLET said:


> Yep, just the Rip240 mate with Winny.
> 
> One more week on Rip240 then it's Mast P and Test P for 4 weeks
> 
> Whoop!!


What dose you been running it up? How's it compare to anything similar you ran? About to pick up 4 vials so wana make sure lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Not the worlds greatest session, mainly due to rack and bars constantly being used!!
> 
> So rack pulls were done last off, should have been near start. That shít annoys me!!!
> 
> Anyway. It was triceps and back plus cardio, 10 more mins on cardio.
> 
> No weight loss at all, see what the scales say tomorrow for the weigh in with the boss.
> 
> Want to be sub 180lb though! Then I can push on.


Don't you go gym about 5am? Thought it'd be all yours at that time.

What's the mirror saying though scales can fvck with your head a bit when cutting


----------



## TELBOR

ellingham said:


> What dose you been running it up? How's it compare to anything similar you ran? About to pick up 4 vials so wana make sure lol


4ml a week. May ramp it up this last week lol

It's spot on, pip free and doing its job 



Abc987 said:


> Don't you go gym about 5am? Thought it'd be all yours at that time.
> 
> What's the mirror saying though scales can fvck with your head a bit when cutting


Got there at 5.40am today. Maybe why lol

True mate. This is a mid week pic.....

View attachment 167335


Excuse the house mess lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> 4ml a week. May ramp it up this last week lol
> 
> It's spot on, pip free and doing its job
> 
> Got there at 5.40am today. Maybe why lol
> 
> True mate. This is a mid week pic.....
> 
> View attachment 167335
> 
> 
> Excuse the house mess lol


Lol, there's others that train that early. I keep meaning to try training first thing, I've only got 4 weeks until the mrs is due so it'd make sense, I just can't get myself out of bed when I know I can sleep for another 1-2 hours.

Your leaning out nicely mate, I wouldn't be too worried about the scales not moving. It'll be interesting to what Liam does now though


----------



## liam0810

hopefully a little bit of a drop tomorrow. if not we've got plans in place! i'm determined to get Rob ripped!


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Lol, there's others that train that early. I keep meaning to try training first thing, I've only got 4 weeks until the mrs is due so it'd make sense, I just can't get myself out of bed when I know I can sleep for another 1-2 hours.
> 
> Your leaning out nicely mate, I wouldn't be too worried about the scales not moving. It'll be interesting to what Liam does now though


Yep, it's when 6am hits. It's full lol.

I'm normally there at 5am but had a little lie in 

Do it mate, when I first started training I did it early doors because of my little ladies 

We've got a plan mate, up cardio and drop the oats post workout 



liam0810 said:


> hopefully a little bit of a drop tomorrow. if not we've got plans in place! i'm determined to get Rob ripped!


Hopefully mate and I'm determined to get sub 10!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sugar Free Jelly for the win!!

View attachment 167357


That's all I had of it lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Sugar Free Jelly for the win!!
> 
> View attachment 167357
> 
> 
> That's all I had of it lol


Cuts looking good rob, abs starting to come.... was starting to worry u had none  .

On the sugar free jelly myself


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 4ml a week. May ramp it up this last week lol
> 
> It's spot on, pip free and doing its job
> 
> Got there at 5.40am today. Maybe why lol
> 
> True mate. This is a mid week pic.....
> 
> View attachment 167335
> 
> 
> Excuse the house mess lol


Looking good there mate. Is it the Apollo 240 you're using?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Cuts looking good rob, abs starting to come.... was starting to worry u had none  .
> 
> On the sugar free jelly myself


Lol you slag! Thanks mate 

Takes away cravings doesn't it 



FelonE said:


> Looking good there mate. Is it the Apollo 240 you're using?


Cheers mate! Getting there. Just now lol.....

View attachment 167358


It is mate, great stuff. Regency for the mast and test coming in soon


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Lol you slag! Thanks mate
> 
> Takes away cravings doesn't it
> 
> Cheers mate! Getting there. Just now lol.....
> 
> View attachment 167358
> 
> 
> It is mate, great stuff. Regency for the mast and test coming in soon


Might jump on the 240 myself,don't have to eff about then. Sh1t,the way I'm eating and you're leaning out we'll of swapped places soon haha.


----------



## marcusmaximus

+1 on the rip240. bodyfat shredding blend of beastiness :thumb:

Great work Rob


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Might jump on the 240 myself,don't have to eff about then. Sh1t,the way I'm eating and you're leaning out we'll of swapped places soon haha.


You could do M/W/F 1ml a time and away you go 

Haha, I've just got my Sunday evening cheat.... Some Victorian sponge cake lol

You look great at the moment mate, massive changes these last few months!!



marcusmaximus said:


> +1 on the rip240. bodyfat shredding blend of beastiness :thumb:
> 
> Great work Rob


Good isn't it!!

Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> You could do *M/W/F 1ml a time* and away you go
> 
> Haha, I've just got my Sunday evening cheat.... Some Victorian sponge cake lol
> 
> You look great at the moment mate, massive changes these last few months!!
> 
> Good isn't it!!
> 
> Thanks mate


Exactly what I was thinking. Good old Victoria sponge eh lol.


----------



## zyphy

FelonE said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Good old Victoria sponge eh lol.


I'm craving one now lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Good old Victoria sponge eh lol.


You inspired me lol

@liam0810 remind me what macros I can do on carb up days please


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> You inspired me lol
> 
> @liam0810 remind me what macros I can do on carb up days please


I chucked a scoop of whey in mine. 3 eggs and a scoop=cake gainz brah lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell, you have been busy mate!!
> 
> No way I could be without a kitchen lol How far have you got? You was cutting up really well last time you was lurking.
> 
> Lol, good lighting my pictures
> 
> I've made sure the move hasn't tbh mate, couple of days wrote off last weekend and that's it.
> 
> We've weened her off all the pills mate, so it's looking good for her


How far have I got till I get my **** sorted? Kitchen should be finished by monday, tiled sometime in the week also. So its all systems go in about a weeks time, maybe next monday.

Yeah I know I was well proud of my physique a year ago! Its the fat gain thats ****ing me off though. Pants dont fit me, when i sit down i have a big belly, tits arent properly shaped. I think its called a "rebound" but its hit me hard lol.

AHHHH good for her  must mean things are taking a turn for better or atleast improving. And atleast shes not with that skinny boy that you can see in your "3 and half years ago" picture :laugh:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> 4ml a week. May ramp it up this last week lol
> 
> It's spot on, pip free and doing its job
> 
> Got there at 5.40am today. Maybe why lol
> 
> True mate. This is a mid week pic.....
> 
> View attachment 167335
> 
> 
> Excuse the house mess lol


Lookin fookin fab mate!! dont know whether im more glad for you or annoyed at myself now


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> How far have I got till I get my **** sorted? Kitchen should be finished by monday, tiled sometime in the week also. So its all systems go in about a weeks time, maybe next monday.
> 
> Yeah I know I was well proud of my physique a year ago! Its the fat gain thats ****ing me off though. Pants dont fit me, when i sit down i have a big belly, tits arent properly shaped. I think its called a "rebound" but its hit me hard lol.
> 
> AHHHH good for her  must mean things are taking a turn for better or atleast improving. And atleast shes not with that skinny boy that you can see in your "3 and half years ago" picture :laugh:


Sounds all systems go mate! Can't beat a new kitchen. You'll be cooking up some GAINZ in now time 

Haha, rebound..... Love handles, moobs and a belly 

Defo mate, she still has her bad days but she's working through it. That pic makes me feel sick 



Juic3Up said:


> Lookin fookin fab mate!! dont know whether im more glad for you or annoyed at myself now


I guess you are both lol

We all do it. Look at others and think FFS I could be like that !!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Your abs are looking somewhat of CHill

What you deadlifting atm? And you experiancing carb cravings at all? :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Your abs are looking somewhat of CHill
> 
> What you deadlifting atm? And you experiancing carb cravings at all? :laugh:


Lol, nah @C.Hill has solid abs!!

180kg give or take. When I "bulk" again I'd like to get back up to 220kg 

Haha, a little mate!! But I can have a carb up on Wednesdays and Sunday's


----------



## Dan TT

R0BLET said:


> Sugar Free Jelly for the win!!
> 
> View attachment 167357
> 
> 
> That's all I had of it lol


These are the don. Hartleys I imagine? There doing them in 10kcal pots now so ideal for work etc!


----------



## TELBOR

Dan TT said:


> These are the don. Hartleys I imagine? There doing them in 10kcal pots now so ideal for work etc!


Yup 

Do they!!! I'll be grabbing some then


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Lol, nah @C.Hill has solid abs!!
> 
> 180kg give or take. When I "bulk" again I'd like to get back up to 220kg
> 
> Haha, a little mate!! But I can have a carb up on Wednesdays and Sunday's


Do you know what the best thing is too? I never directly train them haha!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Do you know what the best thing is too? I never directly train them haha!


Haha, same here until I started with Liam


----------



## TELBOR

Major tren cough today lol

Good 5 mins coughing, well annoying!

Anyway, little stash check and plenty to get me through rest of cycle and to cruise on 

View attachment 167400


Approx...

Left over bits

15ml Rip240

13ml Test 350

5ml EQ

15ml Home Brew Test E

6ml NPP

5ml Tren Ace

5ml TMTE 600

5ml Dbol

3ml Winny

20ml Test P

20ml Mast P

Plus

600iu Lantus

300iu Nova rapid

Then orals lol

Zero Cal Maple Syrup arrived today, using that on eggs and bacon in the morning 

View attachment 167401


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Major tren cough today lol
> 
> Good 5 mins coughing, well annoying!
> 
> Anyway, little stash check and plenty to get me through rest of cycle and to cruise on
> 
> View attachment 167400
> 
> 
> Approx...
> 
> Left over bits
> 
> 15ml Rip240
> 
> 13ml Test 350
> 
> 5ml EQ
> 
> 15ml Home Brew Test E
> 
> 6ml NPP
> 
> 5ml Tren Ace
> 
> 5ml TMTE 600
> 
> 5ml Dbol
> 
> 3ml Winny
> 
> 20ml Test P
> 
> 20ml Mast P
> 
> Plus
> 
> 600iu Lantus
> 
> 300iu Nova rapid
> 
> Then orals lol
> 
> Zero Cal Maple Syrup arrived today, using that on eggs and bacon in the morning
> 
> View attachment 167401


That's a nice little stash you got there. Wtf is that pink stuff though????


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> That's a nice little stash you got there. Wtf is that pink stuff though????


Was double that before Xmas lol. I'm greedy!

That's injectable dbol mate


----------



## TELBOR

So hungry today!! Nailed all good as per diet 

Got the Turkish Delight whey to go in my Greek Yog and that was lovely!

Parents came around earlier for a few hours, in that time I eat half a kilo of mince load of broccoli and avocado  Mum was like "where do you put it all?!"

Anyway, just rustling this up. Adding a bit of spice to things......

View attachment 167404


Hot Sauce

Chicken Thighs

Avocado with Chilli's

Actifryer - best machine ever for the kitchen!!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> So hungry today!! Nailed all good as per diet
> 
> Got the Turkish Delight whey to go in my Greek Yog and that was lovely!
> 
> Parents came around earlier for a few hours, in that time I eat half a kilo of mince load of broccoli and avocado  Mum was like "where do you put it all?!"
> 
> Anyway, just rustling this up. Adding a bit of spice to things......
> 
> View attachment 167404
> 
> 
> Hot Sauce
> 
> Chicken Thighs
> 
> Avocado with Chilli's
> 
> *Actifryer* - best machine ever for the kitchen!!


What's one of them badboys? Looks interesting. I love my slow cooker but ain't seen one of them. Your stash made me a big jealous lol think I'm gonna order some more gear tomorrow


----------



## Wasp

@R0BLET How do you rate gurilla? I've not seen anyone else use it but I quite like it, found their ttme450 nippy but ok.

Also wtf, Actifryer? Just ordered one, that will save me so much time!


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> What's one if them badboys? Looks interesting. I love my slow cooked but ain't seen one of them. Your stash made me a big jealous lol think I'm gonna order some more gear tomorrow


Possibly the most important kitchen appliance in my life lol

It's one of those "healthy" fryer things - that doesn't fry lol

Halogen heat.

Chicken, fish, beef, spuds, currys loads of stuff. Just lob it in and away you go.

Can make the best home made chips ever lol

I use it daily. Best £80 I've spent, along with a Nutribullet that I made @Keeks get one 

Haha, what you getting?



Wasp said:


> @R0BLET How do you rate gurilla? I've not seen anyone else use it but I quite like it, found their ttme450 nippy but ok.
> 
> Also wtf, Actifryer? Just ordered one, that will save me so much time!


Guerilla..... Potent mate!

Tren Ace was great, made me very aggressive. In one week I set to on a lad and put a hole in a wall.... Oops.

Haha, good man. You will love it!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Possibly the most important kitchen appliance in my life lol
> 
> It's one of those "healthy" fryer things - that doesn't fry lol
> 
> Halogen heat.
> 
> Chicken, fish, beef, spuds, currys loads of stuff. Just lob it in and away you go.
> 
> Can make the best home made chips ever lol
> 
> I use it daily. Best £80 I've spent, along with a Nutribullet that I made @Keeks get one
> 
> Haha, what you getting?
> 
> Guerilla..... Potent mate!
> 
> Tren Ace was great, made me very aggressive. In one week I set to on a lad and put a hole in a wall.... Oops.
> 
> Haha, good man. You will love it!


I swear we're mind twins,I was looking at one of them fryers yesterday lol.


----------



## Tom90

What's the chicken like when it comes out of one of those? I'm intrigued..


----------



## FelonE1

Guerilla test made me get so many random boners it was embarrassing..... Walking down the street with a right lob on lol.


----------



## Wasp

R0BLET said:


> Possibly the most important kitchen appliance in my life lol
> 
> It's one of those "healthy" fryer things - that doesn't fry lol
> 
> Halogen heat.
> 
> Chicken, fish, beef, spuds, currys loads of stuff. Just lob it in and away you go.
> 
> Can make the best home made chips ever lol
> 
> I use it daily. Best £80 I've spent, along with a Nutribullet that I made @Keeks get one
> 
> Haha, what you getting?
> 
> Guerilla..... Potent mate!
> 
> Tren Ace was great, made me very aggressive. In one week I set to on a lad and put a hole in a wall.... Oops.
> 
> Haha, good man. You will love it!


It's all I use tbh was starting to think I was on my own lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Possibly the most important kitchen appliance in my life lol
> 
> It's one of those "healthy" fryer things - that doesn't fry lol
> 
> Halogen heat.
> 
> Chicken, fish, beef, spuds, currys loads of stuff. Just lob it in and away you go.
> 
> Can make the best home made chips ever lol
> 
> I use it daily. Best £80 I've spent, along with a Nutribullet that I made @Keeks get one
> 
> Haha, what you getting?
> 
> Guerilla..... Potent mate!
> 
> Tren Ace was great, made me very aggressive. In one week I set to on a lad and put a hole in a wall.... Oops.
> 
> Haha, good man. You will love it!


Was just having a butchers at my sources list. I need some mast p and t400 for next blast but wanna buy more stuff just stuff, so many things I wanna try lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I swear we're mind twins,I was looking at one of them fryers yesterday lol.


Lol, we do have similar food tastes that's for sure. I'm still craving a caramel digestive you cúnt!



Tom90 said:


> What's the chicken like when it comes out of one of those? I'm intrigued..



View attachment 167406


Voila.

With those dry Nando rubs...... Omg 



FelonE said:


> Guerilla test made me get so many random boners it was embarrassing..... Walking down the street with a right lob on lol.


It's defo dosed right that's for sure!!



Wasp said:


> It's all I use tbh was starting to think I was on my own lol


Nope, you have me know mate.

Since we had ours 3 of our friends have got one lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Was just having a butchers at my sources list. I need some mast p and t400 for next blast but wanna buy more stuff just stuff, so many things I wanna try lol


How long is the cycle?

If you can, get the Mast325 from Apollo mate.

250mg Mast E - 75mg Mast P per ml

2ml a week, more if you fancy it. M/W/F split 

List is endless ain't it!!


----------



## Tom90

Bloody hell that looks good, I'm sold haha!!!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> How long is the cycle?
> 
> If you can, get the Mast325 from Apollo mate.
> 
> 250mg Mast E - 75mg Mast P per ml
> 
> 2ml a week, more if you fancy it. M/W/F split
> 
> List is endless ain't it!!


Can't source Apollo.

Only reason I'm going with test p and tren a is because I'm going on a 4 day stag do to Spain and was gonna drop both the tren and mast a week before I go then maybe start again after I get back up to my next holiday.

Didn't wanna be on tren whilst I'm away but only decided to add mast in talking to you last week. What do you think about being on mast whilst away getting fvcked for 4 days and nights???


----------



## TELBOR

Tom90 said:


> Bloody hell that looks good, I'm sold haha!!!


Haha, looks better with the dry rubs 



Abc987 said:


> Can't source Apollo.
> 
> Only reason I'm going with test p and tren a is because I'm going on a 4 day stag do to Spain and was gonna drop both the tren and mast a week before I go then maybe start again after I get back up to my next holiday.
> 
> Didn't wanna be on tren whilst I'm away but only decided to add mast in talking to you last week. What do you think about being on mast whilst away getting fvcked for 4 days and nights???


I'd carry on as if the stag do wasn't happening, jab day before or day you leave and jab as soon as you can when you get home 

Negligible effect from a few dozen shandy's imo


----------



## Adz

That's one hell of a stash mate, must be a few quid there haha


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> That's one hell of a stash mate, must be a few quid there haha


Lol I don't pay retail 

Got peps too, never use them though!

View attachment 167409


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Haha, looks better with the dry rubs
> 
> I'd carry on as if the stag do wasn't happening, jab day before or day you leave and jab as soon as you can when you get home
> 
> Negligible effect from a few dozen shandy's imo


What just drop the tren? It will be a very heavy weekend 4 days and nights none stop no doubt. Dunno what the effects if mast is???? I've done the same with test but that's just test lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> What just drop the tren? It will be a very heavy weekend 4 days and nights none stop no doubt. Dunno what the effects if mast is???? I've done the same with test but that's just test lol


Yeah. It won't do any harm mate. Just do the cycle as planned and write 4 days off and carry on.

I forget to jab all the time lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Yeah. It won't do any harm mate. Just do the cycle as planned and write 4 days off and carry on.
> 
> I forget to jab all the time lol


Mast don't make you sweat or anything does it? The stag do is in Spain. And a week is long enough for tren a to be out system ain't it?


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Mast don't make you sweat or anything does it? The stag do is in Spain. And a week is long enough for tren a to be out system ain't it?


Nah, mast doesn't do that mate 

A week or so, tren only makes me sweaty when I'm sleeping lol


----------



## zyphy

C.Hill said:


> Do you know what the best thing is too? I never directly train them haha!


dont need to when you do compounds lol

i always see my abs bulging out when im doing ohp haha


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Nah, mast doesn't do that mate
> 
> A week or so, tren only makes me sweaty when I'm sleeping lol


I might just keep the mast in then and just drop the tren. I had the worst hangover last Sunday, dunno if it had anything to do with npp still lurking but I felt like death. It could've been I hadn't had a drink for a good 6-7 weeks and the fact that I got absolutely wasted. Only felt normal again today, I'm getting old lol can't handle it no more. Fvcks knows how I'm gonna do 4 days:nights on the spin. Just stay pvssed I suppose and deal with it when I get home


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> I might just keep the mast in then and just drop the tren. I had the worst hangover last Sunday, dunno if it had anything to do with npp still lurking but I felt like death. It could've been I hadn't had a drink for a good 6-7 weeks and the fact that I got absolutely wasted. Only felt normal again today, I'm getting old lol can't handle it no more. Fvcks knows how I'm gonna do 4 days:nights on the spin. Just stay pvssed I suppose and deal with it when I get home


Lol. Not the NPP..... Shed load of booze 

You'll be fine on a 4 day bender and a cycle, I know guys who are on cycle who hit the town Friday and Saturday each week lol

How old are you?


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Not the NPP..... Shed load of booze
> 
> You'll be fine on a 4 day bender and a cycle, I know guys who are on cycle who hit the town Friday and Saturday each week lol
> 
> How old are you?


33 mate. The older im getting the harder the hangovers are to deal with lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> 33 mate. The older im getting the harder the hangovers are to deal with lol.


Oh dear lol I'm 31 this year. Not been drunk since 2006 though


----------



## FelonE1

You pair of old b4stards lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear lol I'm 31 this year. Not been drunk since 2006 though


Shvt what you don't drink at all???

I've slowed down the last year only go out now about once a month but when I do it's normally a messy one. Tbh I think I always will, I like a good night out with my pals and now summers coming will prob be on the lash a bit more


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> You pair of old b4stards lol


Fvck you lol


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Fvck you lol


Calm down gramps lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> You pair of old b4stards lol


How old are you young man..... Gotta be 40 at least?!



Abc987 said:


> Shvt what you don't drink at all???
> 
> I've slowed down the last year only go out now about once a month but when I do it's normally a messy one. Tbh I think I always will, I like a good night out with my pals and now summers coming will prob be on the lash a bit more


Nah, doesn't appeal lol

Have 1 or 2 on special occasions - New Year's Eve and that's it.

Can't blame you tbh mate, good to have a catch up and a laugh


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> How old are you young man..... Gotta be 40 at least?!
> 
> Nah, doesn't appeal lol
> 
> Have 1 or 2 on special occasions - New Year's Eve and that's it.
> 
> Can't blame you tbh mate, good to have a catch up and a laugh


Cheeky fvcker lol

Be 37 on the 25th


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Cheeky fvcker lol
> 
> Be 37 on the 25th


And the rest ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Cheeky fvcker lol
> 
> Be 37 on the 25th


I wasn't far off Pmsl


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> And the rest ;-)


P1ss off lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> I wasn't far off Pmsl


Still showing these youngbloods a thing or two though lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Still showing these youngbloods a thing or two though lol


Zyzz once said its all down hill from 37 brah....


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Zyzz once said its all down hill from 37 brah....


How would he know lol.

I'm still here brah


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> How would he know lol.
> 
> I'm still here brah


Said it on his death bed, he was 36.9 years old.....

True story


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Said it on his death bed, he was 36.9 years old.....
> 
> True story


Lol. How many weeks shall I do the 240 for?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Lol. How many weeks shall I do the 240 for?


6-8 weeks mate 

Winny same time too.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 6-8 weeks mate
> 
> Winny same time too.


Seems short. Winny too? Sweet I'll get some more in.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Seems short. Winny too? Sweet I'll get some more in.


Short ester cycle mate, short and sweet 

No waiting around for it to kick in.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Short ester cycle mate, short and sweet
> 
> No waiting around for it to kick in.


Coolio. Cheers Dr Rob.


----------



## FelonE1

Starting on 6th April and ending on 1st June.

Suns out guns out. POW lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Starting on 6th April and ending on 1st June.
> 
> Suns out guns out. POW lol.


You'll enjoy it mate, enjoy the jabs 

When the sun comes out I'm gonna be a right fat pr**k


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> You'll enjoy it mate, enjoy the jabs
> 
> When the sun comes out I'm gonna be a right fat pr**k


Just don't go crazy with food after all this work you've put in. Stay lean for the summer lol. After todays pig out I'm eating under maintenance tomorrow and hitting leisure centre for some cardio.


----------



## Galaxy

Geez all a bunch of old [email protected] in here, better up the test dose the lot of ye.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Just don't go crazy with food after all this work you've put in. Stay lean for the summer lol. After todays pig out I'm eating under maintenance tomorrow and hitting leisure centre for some cardio.


lol I won't mate, just going to do as I'm told and slowly grow again 

Haha, you'll wake up leaner knowing you!!



Galaxy said:


> Geez all a bunch of old [email protected] in here, better up the test dose the lot of ye.


I'm in my prime!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> lol I won't mate, just going to do as I'm told and slowly grow again
> 
> Haha, you'll wake up leaner knowing you!!
> 
> I'm in my prime!!


Lol it's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Lol it's a blessing and a curse.


Yup. The joys of being assisted though


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Yup. The joys of being assisted though


Love it lol. Right taking dog out and going bed. Laters.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Love it lol. Right taking dog out and going bed. Laters.


Toodle pip sir


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, forgot to update yesterday.

Saturday weigh in..... Was up 2lbs lol

But leaner!

So the 50g oats post workout and 50g meal one is out - only did them Monday to Thursday anyway as I weighed in Thursday am too lol

After I weighed in yesterday I went and did cardio and abs at the gym at 6am I was that annoyed, I don't train Saturday's.

Did 300 abs exercises, mix up of all sorts. 220 weighted, 80 body weight.

30 mins cardio, treadmill and rower.

Diet nailed yesterday, dropped the 2lbs 

Carb up day today, meal 1 was 200g Greek Yog, 50g whey and 100g coco pops


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies, forgot to update yesterday.
> 
> Saturday weigh in..... Was up 2lbs lol
> 
> But leaner!
> 
> So the 50g oats post workout and 50g meal one is out - only did them Monday to Thursday anyway as I weighed in Thursday am too lol
> 
> After I weighed in yesterday I went and did cardio and abs at the gym at 6am I was that annoyed, I don't train Saturday's.
> 
> Did 300 abs exercises, mix up of all sorts. 220 weighted, 80 body weight.
> 
> 30 mins cardio, treadmill and rower.
> 
> Diet nailed yesterday, dropped the 2lbs
> 
> Carb up day today, meal 1 was 200g Greek Yog, 50g whey and 100g coco pops


Good work mate. Them carb up days must feel nice ;-)


----------



## Adz

R0BLET said:


> You'll enjoy it mate, enjoy the jabs
> 
> When the sun comes out I'm gonna be a right fat pr**k


Me too, wearing t-shirts a size too small :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Good work mate. Them carb up days must feel nice ;-)


Cheers mate, haha this one will be lovely.

Looking forward to sweet potato the most pmsl



Adz said:


> Me too, wearing t-shirts a size too small :laugh:


Don't we do that anyway..... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 2

4 eggs, 3 bacon, beans, 2 granary toast, 4 sausages 

Drizzle of zero cal Maple Syrup, proper nice stuff!!

Meal 3 soon, just mince eggs and broccoli


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> So hungry today!! Nailed all good as per diet
> 
> Got the Turkish Delight whey to go in my Greek Yog and that was lovely!
> 
> Parents came around earlier for a few hours, in that time I eat half a kilo of mince load of broccoli and avocado  Mum was like "where do you put it all?!"
> 
> Anyway, just rustling this up. Adding a bit of spice to things......
> 
> View attachment 167404
> 
> 
> Hot Sauce
> 
> Chicken Thighs
> 
> Avocado with Chilli's
> 
> Actifryer - best machine ever for the kitchen!!


fúck sake that looks good!


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> fúck sake that looks good!


Was lovely mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

New routine in!

Monday - Chest with Calves

Tuesday - Back and Bi's

Wednesday - Cardio and Abs

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Delts and Tri's

Cardio at the end of each session too.

Totally different sets and reps. Will be a nice change


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Was lovely mate lol


Might have to get one of those along with a slow cooker haha


----------



## LaMbErT*

Food looks good! How long will the cardio be after each session? Also are you doing any in the morning?


----------



## TELBOR

LaMbErT* said:


> Food looks good! How long will the cardio be after each session? Also are you doing any in the morning?


Goes down better if it looks good lol

30 mins mate, I train in the morning so it's around 6am. I train fasted - well, BCAA's pre workout 

Walk the dogs for 30 mins at night, so that's all my cardio


----------



## LaMbErT*

That's for sure! It's hard getting food on a cut to stay interesting enough, don't know about you but I'm not one to stick to it for long periods if it's bland as ****. That's no too bad, not rather hard beasting the weight fasted?


----------



## Panda909

How do you feel training fasted rob? I used to when I was on late shifts for a spell, now it's around 8pm and tbh I think I preferred first thing. After a long day at work I don't have the same amount of energy, just want to crash.


----------



## TELBOR

LaMbErT* said:


> That's for sure! It's hard getting food on a cut to stay interesting enough, don't know about you but I'm not one to stick to it for long periods if it's bland as ****. That's no too bad, not rather hard beasting the weight fasted?


Defo mate! Start of week 7 tomorrow cutting and still enjoying the meals. Added zero cal sauce to some meals yesterday and today and hoovered them up!! 

Not really, coming up to 4 years lifting next month and always done it fasted. Kinda used to it 



Stevie909 said:


> How do you feel training fasted rob? I used to when I was on late shifts for a spell, now it's around 8pm and tbh I think I preferred first thing. After a long day at work I don't have the same amount of energy, just want to crash.


Hey mate, fine tbh. I've tried evening training maybe a dozen times and don't enjoy it. Can never use the kit I want and too many egos lol

When I get home it's walk dogs, eat, sleep Pmsl too tired to do anything else.


----------



## LaMbErT*

Well you can always adapt that's for sure, I just enjoy training full. What sauces do you use? I tried the walden farms ones and they gave my stomach hell.


----------



## TELBOR

LaMbErT* said:


> Well you can always adapt that's for sure, I just enjoy training full. What sauces do you use? I tried the walden farms ones and they gave my stomach hell.


I'm sure when liam changes my diet after the cut I'll have a tummy full pre workout lol

Just got the Go Nutrition Maple Syrup one, new ones are due soon. So far so good, no stomach issues


----------



## LaMbErT*

Cheers mate I'll have a look, where do you get them from?


----------



## TELBOR

LaMbErT* said:


> Cheers mate I'll have a look, where do you get them from?


ZeroCals™ Sauces | GoNutrition®

Here mate 

Rep code is in my banner lol


----------



## Adz

Can you do chicken breasts in that fryer?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Can you do chicken breasts in that fryer?


Certainly can mate, table spoon of oil and away you go


----------



## Adz

Damm, gonna have to invest, they look great. Baking chicken in oven gets a pain sometimes


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Damm, gonna have to invest, they look great. Baking chicken in oven gets a pain sometimes


Dead easy mate, 4/5 breast throw about in a bowl so they're covered in the tablespoon of oil then throw on a Nando rub 

20 mins and your done lol


----------



## LaMbErT*

Legend thanks mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bitches!!

Chest, Calves and Cardio done.

High Incline Bench Press - up to 100kg

Dips

High Incline DB Flyes - up to 20kg

Incline Stop Press - up to 80kg

Pec Dec - 2 heavy sets into 4 drop sets

Close Grip Press up - 3 sets of failure

Seated calve press

Treadmill

Done!

Greek Yog, whey and glutamine shortly 

Have a good one!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning bitches!!
> 
> Chest, Calves and Cardio done.
> 
> High Incline Bench Press - up to 100kg
> 
> Dips
> 
> High Incline DB Flyes - up to 20kg
> 
> Incline Stop Press - up to 80kg
> 
> Pec Dec - 2 heavy sets into 4 drop sets
> 
> Close Grip Press up - 3 sets of failure
> 
> Seated calve press
> 
> Treadmill
> 
> Done!
> 
> Greek Yog, whey and glutamine shortly
> 
> Have a good one!!


Good session mate.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Possibly the most important kitchen appliance in my life lol
> 
> It's one of those "healthy" fryer things - that doesn't fry lol
> 
> Halogen heat.
> 
> Chicken, fish, beef, spuds, currys loads of stuff. Just lob it in and away you go.
> 
> Can make the best home made chips ever lol
> 
> I use it daily. Best £80 I've spent, along with a Nutribullet that I made @Keeks get one
> 
> Haha, what you getting?
> 
> Guerilla..... Potent mate!
> 
> Tren Ace was great, made me very aggressive. In one week I set to on a lad and put a hole in a wall.... Oops.
> 
> Haha, good man. You will love it!


Ooooo, what you trying to make me buy now?! Are they that good? May have to look into it but don't know if it'll top the Nutribullet! Or will it??


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Good session mate.


Enjoyed it mate 



Keeks said:


> Ooooo, what you trying to make me buy now?! Are they that good? May have to look into it but don't know if it'll top the Nutribullet! Or will it??


They're great! Just makes chicken perfect.

It's a close call Keeks...... You'll have to get one lol


----------



## TELBOR

Acquired an exercise bike lol

Collecting tonight 

@liam0810 that's evening cardio sorted mate


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> Acquired an exercise bike lol
> 
> Collecting tonight
> 
> @liam0810 that's evening cardio sorted mate


This is what I done, no excuses lol also dusted the webs off my birds sit up frame aswel so done them daily too


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> This is what I done, no excuses lol also dusted the webs off my birds sit up frame aswel so done them daily too


It's a freebie too so win-win lol

1 hour cardio a day now and dog walk ?

Haha, I may get a big bouncy ball thing. Awesome for crunches!!


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> It's a freebie too so win-win lol
> 
> 1 hour cardio a day now and dog walk ?
> 
> Haha, I may get a big bouncy ball thing. Awesome for crunches!!


Lol paid £50 quid for a brand new one and it was dog**** so got my money back n spent a little bit more on a bike/cross trainer, am to big for the cross trainer, it sounds like it's gonna snap when I do it so I just stick to the bike haha yeh only been doing the sit ups a week n can already see a difference, my stomachs the flattest it's been in years!!


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> It's a freebie too so win-win lol
> 
> 1 hour cardio a day now and dog walk ?
> 
> Haha, I may get a big bouncy ball thing. Awesome for crunches!!


these are much better


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> Lol paid £50 quid for a brand new one and it was dog**** so got my money back n spent a little bit more on a bike/cross trainer, am to big for the cross trainer, it sounds like it's gonna snap when I do it so I just stick to the bike haha yeh only been doing the sit ups a week n can already see a difference, my stomachs the flattest it's been in years!!


This one is pretty old but will do the trick, it'll sit in the garage and get hammered each night 

That's good news then mate! I think most of use neglect abs!!!



simonthepieman said:


> these are much better


For pulling kids you weirdo?!


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> This one is pretty old but will do the trick, it'll sit in the garage and get hammered each night
> 
> That's good news then mate! I think most of use neglect abs!!!
> 
> For pulling kids you weirdo?!


Yeh as long as it's in good working order lol

Me and the mrs used to hammer abs before she had our daughter, we'd spend about 30 mins just on abs lol but after birth with all the loose skin etc she's not really bothered lol so I've not, I've done them since but not consistently


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> It's a freebie too so win-win lol
> 
> 1 hour cardio a day now and dog walk ?
> 
> Haha, I may get a big bouncy ball thing. Awesome for crunches!!


Fvck me it'll be crossfit next lol.


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> Acquired an exercise bike lol
> 
> Collecting tonight


Just put a request on FB for a bike and had 2 responses

Will pick up tomorrow and do a bit myself.

Thanks for the inspiration :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

ryda said:


> Yeh as long as it's in good working order lol
> 
> Me and the mrs used to hammer abs before she had our daughter, we'd spend about 30 mins just on abs lol but after birth with all the loose skin etc she's not really bothered lol so I've not, I've done them since but not consistently


He says it is lol. So long as there is resistance, a seat and 2 pedals that'll do 

Did she tear her stomach muscles? My ex did, right mess lol. I've never really hit them properly since these last few weeks. Responding well though 



FelonE said:


> Fvck me it'll be crossfit next lol.


Never!!!!



G-man99 said:


> Just put a request on FB for a bike and had 2 responses
> 
> Will pick up tomorrow and do a bit myself.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration :tongue:


Lol, this one is gumtree. Someone always wants to get rid of the crap they don't have space for nowadays


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> Lol, this one is gumtree. Someone always wants to get rid of the crap they don't have space for nowadays


Yeah will most likely be the one I get going on gumtree after the summer


----------



## ryda

R0BLET said:


> He says it is lol. So long as there is resistance, a seat and 2 pedals that'll do
> 
> Did she tear her stomach muscles? My ex did, right mess lol. I've never really hit them properly since these last few weeks. Responding well though
> 
> Never!!!!
> 
> Lol, this one is gumtree. Someone always wants to get rid of the crap they don't have space for nowadays


Yep n make sure it rides smoothly lol if it's a decent make you should have no issues anyway, mines fine so far but won't be surprised if it only lasts a year paid £80 for it, and nah I don't think they did lol but she just had that much loose skin and stretch marks she didnt see the point in doing them, yeh low bf should see quick results once abs starts getting done


----------



## Abc987

You got me thinking now. I find cardio really boring especially where I train at home and have no fit bums to nonce at. I was looking at stuff on eBay, bike, cross trainers etc and come across one of these

View attachment 167501
.

You attach it to your normal bike so you can use it indoors and can add resistance. Just thinking it'll take up no room then and I can watch tv whilst doing cardio. Has any of you come across or used one before?


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Yeah will most likely be the one I get going on gumtree after the summer


Pmsl. I'll scrap mine, less hassle 



ryda said:


> Yep n make sure it rides smoothly lol if it's a decent make you should have no issues anyway, mines fine so far but won't be surprised if it only lasts a year paid £80 for it, and nah I don't think they did lol but she just had that much loose skin and stretch marks she didnt see the point in doing them, yeh low bf should see quick results once abs starts getting done


Seems ok mate, hasn't been used in a while so I'll give it a once over service 



Abc987 said:


> You got me thinking now. I find cardio really boring especially where I train at home and have no fit bums to nonce at. I was looking at stuff on eBay, bike, cross trainers etc and come across one of these
> 
> View attachment 167501
> .
> 
> You attach it to your normal bike so you can use it indoors and can add resistance. Just thinking it'll take up no room then and I can watch tv whilst doing cardio. Has any of you come across or used one before?


Seen them, makes sense if you have a bike or just get out on the road


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. I'll scrap mine, less hassle
> 
> Seems ok mate, hasn't been used in a while so I'll give it a once over service
> 
> Seen them, makes sense if you have a bike or just get out on the road


I've got a bike but going out on your own is boring, same as running. I think a bike ride in front of the tele is what i need


----------



## Adz

You lot have inspired me to start training abs again.

I was doing them everyday up till I went on holiday but haven't really bothered since.


----------



## 31205

Can watch tv while on it! That's dedication right there! Don't wanna miss those soaps!


----------



## 31205

Adz said:


> You lot have inspired me to start training abs again.
> 
> I was doing them everyday up till I went on holiday but haven't really bothered since.


**** that!!


----------



## Abc987

sen said:


> Can watch tv while on it! That's dedication right there! Don't wanna miss those soaps!


Keeps the mind occupied as cardio bores the fvck out of me. I train at home so don't have fit birds bouncing around in front of me


----------



## 31205

Abc987 said:


> Keeps the mind occupied as cardio bores the fvck out of me. I train at home so don't have fit birds bouncing around in front of me


I don't like it either. I don't do it. No fit birds at my gym either. Few lads who think they're fit though. Joey Essex wannabes.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> I've got a bike but going out on your own is boring, same as running. I think a bike ride in front of the tele is what i need


True, unless your with someone else.

My dad does road cycling, does it alone and goes 30 miles a time. No thanks 



Adz said:


> You lot have inspired me to start training abs again.
> 
> I was doing them everyday up till I went on holiday but haven't really bothered since.


Pmsl. Liam inspired me..... Well..., told me to lol



sen said:


> Can watch tv while on it! That's dedication right there! Don't wanna miss those soaps!


It's in the garage, ain't buying a TV for in there lol!

iPad will do 

Looking good in the AVI mate


----------



## 31205

R0BLET said:


> True, unless your with someone else.
> 
> My dad does road cycling, does it alone and goes 30 miles a time. No thanks
> 
> Pmsl. Liam inspired me..... Well..., told me to lol
> 
> It's in the garage, ain't buying a TV for in there lol!
> 
> iPad will do
> 
> Looking good in the AVI mate


Very kind of you to say so. Thank you.

Quite like dieting, seem to notice changes a lot more than you do when trying to grow. Every week there's new veins or muscle separation. Starting to get obsessed with training now. Shame it's taken 10 years!


----------



## Wasp

Two things.

Nothing wrong with crossfit especially when the women there are fit.

Those turbo trainers are amazing but don't get a cheap one because it sounds like a Boeing 747 revving it's engines.


----------



## TELBOR

sen said:


> Very kind of you to say so. Thank you.
> 
> Quite like dieting, seem to notice changes a lot more than you do when trying to grow. Every week there's new veins or muscle separation. Starting to get obsessed with training now. Shame it's taken 10 years!


Well it's paying off mate 

Haha, I like that too. Oblique ones have just started to show, Mrs doesn't like them 



Wasp said:


> Two things.
> 
> Nothing wrong with crossfit especially when the women there are fit.
> 
> Those turbo trainers are amazing but don't get a cheap one because it sounds like a Boeing 747 revving it's engines.


Well that's a different story, if they're fit they can do curls in the squat rack and I'll still perv


----------



## TELBOR

Back session!

Yates row;

[email protected] 70kg

[email protected] 90kg

Got bag and went home.

Woke up feeling sick, threw up when I got home and again and again lol

Feel crap. Cold sweats, sniffly nose. FFS

Can't go in to work, toilets are too far from my desk if I'm gonna throw up. Not good! Got loads of crap that needs doing too.

Anyway, have a good one.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Back session!
> 
> Yates row;
> 
> [email protected] 70kg
> 
> [email protected] 90kg
> 
> Got bag and went home.
> 
> Woke up feeling sick, threw up when I got home and again and again lol
> 
> Feel crap. Cold sweats, sniffly nose. FFS
> 
> Can't go in to work, toilets are too far from my desk if I'm gonna throw up. Not good! Got loads of crap that needs doing too.
> 
> Anyway, have a good one.


Not good mate. Rest up.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Not good mate. Rest up.


Yep, bed all day most likely.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Yep, bed all day most likely.


Oh yeah laptop in bed eh :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Oh yeah laptop in bed eh :whistling:


Phone. iPad. Sky.

Done


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Phone. iPad. Sky.
> 
> Done


Internet browsing history......What internet browsing history?


----------



## Abc987

Might lose a few extra lbs. Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Might lose a few extra lbs ;-)


Yeah don't forget to rehydrate Rob lol


----------



## Adz

Bad times, day in bed won't hurt mate


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Internet browsing history......What internet browsing history?


Lol no fapping today mate 



Abc987 said:


> Might lose a few extra lbs. Hope you feel better soon mate.


Haha, toast diet today if I can keep it down 



FelonE said:


> Yeah don't forget to rehydrate Rob lol


Electrolytes 



Adz said:


> Bad times, day in bed won't hurt mate


Bloody will, work is busy lol

Already banged out about 10 emails


----------



## TELBOR

Dogs have had a mad 30 mins darting around the house, think they're happy I'm at home lol

And now they're fooked 

View attachment 167537


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Dogs have had a mad 30 mins darting around the house, think they're happy I'm at home lol
> 
> And now they're fooked
> 
> View attachment 167537


Nice dogs you've got mate.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Nice dogs you've got mate.


Cheers mate. 2 frenchies, only 6 and 7 months old.

White one is a right ugly cúnt, tell him daily too Pmsl

Other one is weight of a full grown adult! He's gonna be a beast


----------



## Adz

My cats do that when I'm home, they must miss us haha


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> My cats do that when I'm home, they must miss us haha


Lol they do. White one has been sat with me all day.

Snoring his head off!


----------



## G-man99

Adz said:


> My cats do that when I'm home, they must miss us haha


Mine has mental half hours too.

Skidding all over the wooden floors and crashing into the units and stuff.

Chases invisible things around the lawn and jumps crazy high trying to catch nothing


----------



## Sharpy76

Dogs are cute as fvck @R0BLET!!

Oh and MTFU too, ghey


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Dogs are cute as fvck @R0BLET!!
> 
> Oh and MTFU too, ghey


Haha, they're great dogs mate. Don't bark and really well behaved.

Proper cute, except Bruno the White one, check his boggle eyes 

View attachment 167584


----------



## LaMbErT*

I'd love to see the tanned one being a proper beast haha. Me n the misses really want a British bully. So cool. Cute pic of the head tilt lol what's the tanned ones name?


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Haha, they're great dogs mate. Don't bark and really well behaved.
> 
> Proper cute, except Bruno the White one, check his boggle eyes
> 
> View attachment 167584


Pukka dogs. If I could have a dog I'd have one if them, my mate has one he's a proper softy.

I like Bruno's eyes lol


----------



## G-man99

Not enjoying this natty dieting malarkey!

Another 8 weeks until I start my cycle.

Been taking tips and using you as my guide and motivation

Dropped 8lbs so far
View attachment 167609


----------



## TELBOR

LaMbErT* said:


> I'd love to see the tanned one being a proper beast haha. Me n the misses really want a British bully. So cool. Cute pic of the head tilt lol what's the tanned ones name?


Oh he will be lol they're both on a raw food diet, half a kilo of meat each day with veggies and coconut oil Pmsl

That's fawn colour, you'd be shot if you said Tan lol

He's called Winston and he had Greek Yog on his nose on that pic 



Abc987 said:


> Pukka dogs. If I could have a dog I'd have one if them, my mate has one he's a proper softy.
> 
> I like Bruno's eyes lol


They are great, perfect with people. When we take them out and see people with dogs they'd rather get a fuss than sniff the other dogs 

Don't lie, he's a right mongy thing. He's not the full ticket, some of the things he does are priceless!


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Not enjoying this natty dieting malarkey!
> 
> Another 8 weeks until I start my cycle.
> 
> Been taking tips and using you as my guide and motivation
> 
> Dropped 8lbs so far
> View attachment 167609


I've seen your stash for May!!

Looking good to me mate, you've been there and got the t-shirt.

8lbs is a good effort so far  Glad I'm helping


----------



## G-man99

Ibiza in the summer so abs will be out!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Oh he will be lol they're both on a raw food diet, half a kilo of meat each day with veggies and coconut oil Pmsl
> 
> That's fawn colour, you'd be shot if you said Tan lol
> 
> He's called Winston and he had Greek Yog on his nose on that pic
> 
> They are great, perfect with people. When we take them out and see people with dogs they'd rather get a fuss than sniff the other dogs
> 
> Don't lie, he's a right mongy thing. He's not the full ticket, some of the things he does are priceless!


Yeah wicked dogs, my mates one is the same. He always gets stopped when he's out with him as well, proper bird magnet if your single lol.

And I ain't lying lol, he's well cute


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Ibiza in the summer so abs will be out!


My abs will be out for Nottinghamshire 



Abc987 said:


> Yeah wicked dogs, my mates one is the same. He always gets stopped when he's out with him as well, proper bird magnet if your single lol.
> 
> And I ain't lying lol, he's well cute


Very true, they love em!

Until someone calls them pugs..... They ain't pugs


----------



## TELBOR

Well, still in agony with the stomach.

Got up at 4.30, dressed and got to the door and thought why bother cos I feel crap.

I'll get on the bike this evening to make up for it. Not sure if it's a bug or something I've not cooked right lol

Have a good one!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Well, still in agony with the stomach.
> 
> Got up at 4.30, dressed and got to the door and thought why bother cos I feel crap.
> 
> I'll get on the bike this evening to make up for it. Not sure if it's a bug or something I've not cooked right lol
> 
> Have a good one!


I was up then too, for no fvcking reason. Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I was up then too, for no fvcking reason. Hope you feel better soon mate.


Lol that's when my alarm goes off 

Cheers mate, just a blip. Eye is still firmly on the prize


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Lol that's when my alarm goes off
> 
> Cheers mate, just a blip. Eye is still firmly on the prize


Good man. You've done really well up until now, be a shame to fvck it up.

Get lots of fluids in(not them ones ya gaylord).


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Good man. You've done really well up until now, be a shame to fvck it up.
> 
> Get lots of fluids in(not them ones ya gaylord).


Agreed mate, not gonna let a couple of days ruin me. 5/6 weeks left with the plan so all is well!

View attachment 167641


That was upon waking, arms seem bigger lol


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate, not gonna let a couple of days ruin me. 5/6 weeks left with the plan so all is well!
> 
> View attachment 167641
> 
> 
> That was upon waking, arms seem bigger lol


looking top pal.

although we know black and white makes everyone look better :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> looking top pal.
> 
> although we know black and white makes everyone look better :lol:


Cheers mate 

Damn right it does lol

Started MT2 last night so won't be using black and whites when I'm looking like Ronnie Coleman


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate, not gonna let a couple of days ruin me. 5/6 weeks left with the plan so all is well!
> 
> View attachment 167641
> 
> 
> That was upon waking, arms seem bigger lol


Fvck me is that you? Looking fvcking great mate. Good work.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Fvck me is that you? Looking fvcking great mate. Good work.


Haha, yes mate.

Thank you


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Haha, yes mate.
> 
> Thank you


Right getting an extra drop set in now lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Right getting an extra drop set in now lol.


Pmsl or an extra ml of rip240, same difference :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Damn right it does lol
> 
> Started MT2 last night so won't be using black and whites when I'm looking like Ronnie Coleman


lol, mine was on my desk waiting for me (with tren).

What protocol are you doing?


----------



## LaMbErT*

Fack man looking awesome! Look pumped for it being the morning!


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> lol, mine was on my desk waiting for me (with tren).
> 
> What protocol are you doing?


Get it in ya!

I'm going to load at 1mg each day for 1 week then 1mg every 10 days 



LaMbErT* said:


> Fack man looking awesome! Look pumped for it being the morning!


Haha, no idea why tbh didn't eat yesterday nor have I been to the gym.

Thanks though mate


----------



## LaMbErT*

Lucky you haha!


----------



## TELBOR

LaMbErT* said:


> Lucky you haha!


Lol

Would be happy to get some food down me today!


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate, not gonna let a couple of days ruin me. 5/6 weeks left with the plan so all is well!
> 
> View attachment 167641
> 
> 
> That was upon waking, arms seem bigger lol


Coming along nicely now mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Coming along nicely now mate :thumb:


Cheers mate. Just doing as @liam0810 says to do lol

Been a few blips, like this week but I'll muster on


----------



## Lukehh

when you cutting?


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> when you cutting?


Shut it fatty 

I'm cutting lovely


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all,

Feeling much much better tonight. So back on track!

Had to be week Liam changed training, so I'm doing back and bi's tomorrow, Delts Friday.

Lots of cardio to catch up on too!!


----------



## Dan94

Looking good Roberto!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Feeling much much better tonight. So back on track!
> 
> Had to be week Liam changed training, so I'm doing back and bi's tomorrow, Delts Friday.
> 
> Lots of cardio to catch up on too!!


Good to hear you lazy b4stard


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Looking good Roberto!


Cheers Dan. More to come hopefully 



FelonE said:


> Good to hear you lazy b4stard


I know, feel guilty lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sluts!

Killed today's session. Feeling so much better. Felt really strong too 

Yates Rows - up to 110kg

Seated Wide Grip Rows

Close Grip Rows

Low Pulley Rows

Wide Grip Pull Downs

Hyper Extensions

Straight Bar Curls SS DB Alternate Curls

DB Hammer Curls

DB Wrist Curls

30 mins cardio

Home and had Greek Yog with Whey and Glutamine

Eggs and Bacon now.

Have a good one ladies 

Edit - barbell shrugs too. Haven't done them in a year due to right trap, only went up to 150kg for 15. 200kg + for 4-6 I think next week


----------



## Adz

Good lad, bet it felt great to be back on it


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good lad, bet it felt great to be back on it


Certainly did mate.

Can't wait for Delts tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning sluts!
> 
> Killed today's session. Feeling so much better. Felt really strong too
> 
> Yates Rows - up to 110kg
> 
> Seated Wide Grip Rows
> 
> Close Grip Rows
> 
> Low Pulley Rows
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs
> 
> Hyper Extensions
> 
> Straight Bar Curls SS DB Alternate Curls
> 
> DB Hammer Curls
> 
> DB Wrist Curls
> 
> 30 mins cardio
> 
> Home and had Greek Yog with Whey and Glutamine
> 
> Eggs and Bacon now.
> 
> Have a good one ladies
> 
> Edit - barbell shrugs too. Haven't done them in a year due to right trap, only went up to 150kg for 15. 200kg + for 4-6 I think next week


Nice.

Back in the game


----------



## FelonE1

Looking forward to your before/after pics. Looking great already ya poofter.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Looking forward to your before/after pics. Looking great already ya poofter.


Haha, yeah me too mate.

This week although it hasn't been ideal food and training wise it's the best I've looked Pmsl

Few more weeks and I'll be able to say I'm sub 10%


----------



## TELBOR

@C.Hill approved bread 

View attachment 167749


For this weeks carb up 

2 slices

14g Protein

10g Fats (Omega 3 ALA)

22g Carbs (10g fibre)

Winning!

These may get a look in too....

View attachment 167751


Lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Mr @R0BLET, being the resident junkie I thought I'd ask you lol.

Need some winnys but unsure what lab to get. Did Rohm last year but want to try something else, any recommendations?

Was thinking NP but not heard much feedback about orals tbh..


----------



## G-man99

Sharpy76 said:


> Mr @R0BLET, being the resident junkie I thought I'd ask you lol.
> 
> Need some winnys but unsure what lab to get. Did Rohm last year but want to try something else, any recommendations?
> 
> Was thinking NP but not heard much feedback about orals tbh..


I've got some stanavar from NP and a few other bits as well for my next cycle.

Not used anything from them yet but heard only positive stuff.

Also have some Apollo bits which I know are pretty good


----------



## Sharpy76

G-man99 said:


> I've got some stanavar from NP and a few other bits as well for my next cycle.
> 
> Not used anything from them yet but heard only positive stuff.
> 
> Also have some Apollo bits which I know are pretty good


Running NP oils but wasn't sure about orals, think I'll give them a go though, cheers!


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> Mr @R0BLET, being the resident junkie I thought I'd ask you lol.
> 
> Need some winnys but unsure what lab to get. Did Rohm last year but want to try something else, any recommendations?
> 
> Was thinking NP but not heard much feedback about orals tbh..


I used Renvex and loved em.


----------



## G-man99

Sharpy76 said:


> Running NP oils but wasn't sure about orals, think I'll give them a go though, cheers!


I've got NP T400, NPP, Stanavar and oxy

Apollo oxy and prop and some T350.

WC T3 and prosust

****** Anavar

Will get some Tren ace from either Apollo, NP or WC


----------



## Sharpy76

G-man99 said:


> I've got NP T400, NPP, Stanavar and oxy
> 
> Apollo oxy and prop and some T350.
> 
> WC T3 and prosust
> 
> ****** Anavar
> 
> Will get some Tren ace from either Apollo, NP or WC


Nice stash!!

You're obviously more patient than @FelonE lol.

Currently running NP test e, tren e and mast e. Switching to Apollo mast e next week because NP stopped making it and Ive nearly used up my leftovers from last year, fvckers!

Started week 3 and already getting mad dreams and night sweats, should be good if I can tolerate the sides for 12wks!


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice stash!!
> 
> You're obviously more patient than @FelonE lol.
> 
> Currently running NP test e, tren e and mast e. Switching to Apollo mast e next week because NP stopped making it and Ive nearly used up my leftovers from last year, fvckers!
> 
> Started week 3 and already getting mad dreams and night sweats, should be good if I can tolerate the sides for 12wks!


I ain't got time for patience lol.


----------



## G-man99

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice stash!!
> 
> You're obviously more patient than @FelonE lol.
> 
> Currently running NP test e, tren e and mast e. Switching to Apollo mast e next week because NP stopped making it and Ive nearly used up my leftovers from last year, fvckers!
> 
> Started week 3 and already getting mad dreams and night sweats, should be good if I can tolerate the sides for 12wks!


I'm taking a full 6 months off aas to fully recover and then jumping back in on May 7th providing bloods etc come back ok


----------



## TELBOR

Well @Sharpy76 seems you've got an answer lol

I've used the Apollo ones this cycle, ended this week. Been great! 25mg a tab.

I would have said the Stanavar from NP too as its getting good reviews 

And who you calling a junkie! You've been back on 3 weeks lol


----------



## Sharpy76

G-man99 said:


> I'm taking a full 6 months off aas to fully recover and then jumping back in on May 7th providing bloods etc come back ok


Cool man!

I had almost 9mths off before I jumped back on 3wks ago. Dem virgin receptors lol.

Felt like sh!te during my time off, ain't gonna lie. That and the fact I had a hernia op too, bad times!


----------



## G-man99

Sharpy76 said:


> Cool man!
> 
> I had almost 9mths off before I jumped back on 3wks ago. Dem virgin receptors lol.
> 
> Felt like sh!te during my time off, ain't gonna lie. That and the fact I had a hernia op too, bad times!


I've torn my shoulder Oct time and having regular cortisone injections in it still. Got osteoarthritis in it also :-(

Made sense to come off then.

Getting married this summer and potentially baby making, so this was another reason too!

Itching to get back on though ha ha


----------



## skipper1987

Sharpy76 said:


> Mr @R0BLET, being the resident junkie I thought I'd ask you lol.
> 
> Need some winnys but unsure what lab to get. Did Rohm last year but want to try something else, any recommendations?
> 
> Was thinking NP but not heard much feedback about orals tbh..


OXYS and anaVar was cracking mate used the winny and loved it he said sb labs WINSTROL was awesome too.


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> OXYS and anaVar was cracking mate used the winny and loved it he said sb labs WINSTROL was awesome too.


SB labs Winny is the best I've tried tbh

30mg a day was enough! Expensive though and a little scarce now.


----------



## TELBOR

Right cúnt chops!!

Weighed in today over tomorrow as we have friends for dinner tonight and I ain't being all OCD when I have company lol

So food today is all the usual plus 50g of sweet potato with each meal.

Weight - 184lbs..... Up 4lbs?! Why.... Could be a number of reasons. Being ill mid week? Not enough fluids? Haven't taken my AI this week (just realised this an hour ago!)

But, cals are being lowered next week and carb up day is dropping to 200g carbs.

I'm not phased by this, not one bit as I look fine and leaner. I'll just work harder and get dropping these lbs!!

Delts and Tri's earlier

Seated DB Lateral Raises

Seated Smith Press

Behind Neck Press - really don't like this movement

DB Hammer Grip Front Raises

Tri Set - Skull Crushers, Rope Pull Downs and Dips

Cardio

Done!

Have a good one ladies.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Right cúnt chops!!
> 
> Weighed in today over tomorrow as we have friends for dinner tonight and I ain't being all OCD when I have company lol
> 
> So food today is all the usual plus 50g of sweet potato with each meal.
> 
> Weight - 184lbs..... Up 4lbs?! Why.... Could be a number of reasons. Being ill mid week? Not enough fluids? Haven't taken my AI this week (just realised this an hour ago!)
> 
> But, cals are being lowered next week and carb up day is dropping to 200g carbs.
> 
> I'm not phased by this, not one bit as I look fine and leaner. I'll just work harder and get dropping these lbs!!
> 
> Delts and Tri's earlier
> 
> Seated DB Lateral Raises
> 
> Seated Smith Press
> 
> Behind Neck Press - really don't like this movement
> 
> DB Hammer Grip Front Raises
> 
> Tri Set - Skull Crushers, Rope Pull Downs and Dips
> 
> Cardio
> 
> Done!
> 
> Have a good one ladies.


Morning mate. When did you weigh yourself last?


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> @C.Hill approved bread
> 
> View attachment 167749
> 
> 
> For this weeks carb up
> 
> 2 slices
> 
> 14g Protein
> 
> 10g Fats (Omega 3 ALA)
> 
> 22g Carbs (10g fibre)
> 
> Winning!
> 
> These may get a look in too....
> 
> View attachment 167751
> 
> 
> Lol


YES! Gains bread!


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Morning mate. When did you weigh yourself last?


Morning sir.

Sunday morning, 180lbs.

Obviously Tuesday and Wednesday was a right off food wise lol



C.Hill said:


> YES! Gains bread!


Haha! The best bread gains mate 

Picked it up as its £1 in asda at the moment lol


----------



## TELBOR

@liam0810 is that good I weighed in this morning and have a whole new diet before 8am!

Legend.

It's fish..... And rice cakes....

Not SRS 

But it's very different and not carb free at all. Look nice tbh!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> @liam0810 is that good I weighed in this morning and have a whole new diet before 8am!
> 
> Legend.
> 
> It's fish..... And rice cakes....
> 
> Not SRS
> 
> But it's very different and not carb free at all. Look nice tbh!!


I think if I ever want a coach I'd try and get @liam0810 too. You're looking really good Rob. Looked like sh1t before


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I think if I ever want a coach I'd try and get @liam0810 too. You're looking really good Rob. Looked like sh1t before


He's spot on, priced well and doesn't just take your money and run.

Pmsl I agree 

This was whilst brushing my teeth earlier....

View attachment 167775


MT2 is working


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> He's spot on, priced well and doesn't just take your money and run.
> 
> Pmsl I agree
> 
> This was whilst brushing my teeth earlier....
> 
> View attachment 167775
> 
> 
> MT2 is working


You wanna turn the facial tanners down a bit mate lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> @liam0810 is that good I weighed in this morning and have a whole new diet before 8am!
> 
> Legend.
> 
> It's fish..... And rice cakes....
> 
> Not SRS
> 
> But it's very different and not carb free at all. Look nice tbh!!


Mmmmmmm carbs.

Think I'm gonna have to drop mine again Monday. I've only lost 4.5lbs in 2 weeks. I expected to drop quite a bit of water in the first couple but it ain't happening ATM


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> You wanna turn the facial tanners down a bit mate lol


Mate the other day the face tanner was broke so I was melting!



Abc987 said:


> Mmmmmmm carbs.
> 
> Think I'm gonna have to drop mine again Monday. I've only lost 4.5lbs in 2 weeks. I expected to drop quite a bit of water in the first couple but it ain't happening ATM


That's good!! Nice drop rate. Keep it as it is mate


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Mate the other day the face tanner was broke so I was melting!
> 
> That's good!! Nice drop rate. Keep it as it is mate


Yeah I thought that. 2lbs a week is a good healthy drop. I just expected to drop a lot of water weight which hadn't happened and confused me a bit


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I thought that. 2lbs a week is a good healthy drop. I just expected to drop a lot of water weight which hadn't happened and confused me a bit


It is mate. Maybe use an AI E3D to help out


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> It is mate. Maybe use an AI E3D to help out


Lol. I was on .5 a day adex on cycle and still on .5 e2-3d now


----------



## TELBOR

Freebies from a woman at work, same one who brings me protein bars when I'm

Bulking lol

View attachment 167781


Pre workout stims, they'll help 

Red Nose Day at work and they've had a bake off, I won't lie. I've had 2 pieces.....

View attachment 167782


Can deny they look good don't they lol

I've earned those


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> He's spot on, priced well and doesn't just take your money and run.
> 
> Pmsl I agree
> 
> This was whilst brushing my teeth earlier....
> 
> View attachment 167775
> 
> 
> MT2 is working


Didnt know you wear a turban bro

lookin good and ive just noticed your calves and legs look good as well!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Didnt know you wear a turban bro
> 
> lookin good and ive just noticed your calves and legs look good as well!


Was a parting gift when I left ISIS mate 

Thanks mate. I'll get a snap of legs tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Fish.... Lol

View attachment 167806


New diet is pretty straight forward.

Greek Yog

Whey

Fish

Rice

Veggies

Mince

Chicken

Bacon

Eggs

BCAA's

Vit C

Oh and it's last jab of tren Sunday


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Fish.... Lol
> 
> View attachment 167806
> 
> 
> New diet is pretty straight forward.
> 
> Greek Yog
> 
> Whey
> 
> Fish
> 
> Rice
> 
> Veggies
> 
> Mince
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Bacon
> 
> Eggs
> 
> BCAA's
> 
> Vit C
> 
> Oh and it's last jab of tren Sunday


Nice. Why last jab?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Nice. Why last jab?


Switch to just Test P and Mast P mate, following the cycle plan.

Think I have 4ml of the Rip240 left..... Should be 1ml Sunday..... May slip another 3 in


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Switch to just Test P and Mast P mate, following the cycle plan.
> 
> Think I have 4ml of the Rip240 left..... Should be 1ml Sunday..... May slip another 3 in


Be a shame to waste it lol. So how long of this cut/cycle have you got left now?

Are you gonna try and stay lean after or just for the summer

Will you marry me


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Be a shame to waste it lol. So how long of this cut/cycle have you got left now?
> 
> Are you gonna try and stay lean after or just for the summer
> 
> Will you marry me


Of course I will 

Exactly, odd bit of oil sat there ready for nothing?!

6 weeks I think mate. Loads of time left 

Lean all the way from now..... Famous last words lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Of course I will
> 
> Exactly, odd bit of oil sat there ready for nothing?!
> 
> 6 weeks I think mate. Loads of time left
> 
> Lean all the way from now..... Famous last words lol


Lol in for ya next cut in a few months.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Lol in for ya next cut in a few months.


Nooooooo!! Don't say that lol


----------



## TELBOR

So today....

Fasted Cardio 30 mins

Eating

Snook in and arms session, pump was unreal today! Yesterday's carbs 

Cardio after that and now it's just food and rest 

Simple day but that'll do


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> So today....
> 
> Fasted Cardio 30 mins
> 
> Eating
> 
> Snook in and arms session, pump was unreal today! Yesterday's carbs
> 
> Cardio after that and now it's just food and rest
> 
> Simple day but that'll do


Simple ones are the best ones mate.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Simple ones are the best ones mate.


Agree mate.

Gonna Mong on the sofa with the kids and dogs now lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Agree mate.
> 
> Gonna Mong on the sofa with the kids and dogs now lol


What I'm doing now. Watching Dolphin Tale 2 ffs lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> What I'm doing now. Watching Dolphin Tale 2 ffs lol.


Pmsl unlucky mate.

Saying that these 2 are watching Barbie FML


----------



## TELBOR

Morning,

Not a bad nights sleep. Weird dreams though lol

Anyway, meal one.

Haddock and Rice 

Washed down with some BCAA's lol

Mrs brother came up yesterday for the weekend so we're having pulled pork later, that'll take me off track but it's just meat and some potato wedges - no bread for me.

Everything else will be as it is 

Cardio tonight.


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Morning,
> 
> Not a bad nights sleep. Weird dreams though lol
> 
> Anyway, meal one.
> 
> Haddock and Rice
> 
> Washed down with some BCAA's lol
> 
> Mrs brother came up yesterday for the weekend so we're having pulled pork later, that'll take me off track but it's just meat and some potato wedges - no bread for me.
> 
> Everything else will be as it is
> 
> Cardio tonight.


Love pulled pork. I'm out for a ruby tonight for mothered day. Gonna rain in the cals a bit more tomorrow, dunno whether start the t3s it get some clen to help cut or just wait til I'm back on my blast. I'm an impatient fvck


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Love pulled pork. I'm out for a ruby tonight for mothered day. Gonna rain in the cals a bit more tomorrow, dunno whether start the t3s it get some clen to help cut or just wait til I'm back on my blast. I'm an impatient fvck


Just reminded me I need to take mine her card lol

Start the T3 at 25mcg, no harm there mate.

Clen at 40mcg in a few weeks


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Just reminded me I need to take mine her card lol
> 
> Start the T3 at 25mcg, no harm there mate.
> 
> Clen at 40mcg in a few weeks


Yeah I might do that. I wanted to do it without supps but you know how it is lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I might do that. I wanted to do it without supps but you know how it is lol


We're all in the same spot knowing if we add something in it will speed things up lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> We're all in the same spot knowing if we add something in it will speed things up lol


It's fvcking addictive. I ordered my mast325 Thursday, should be here tomorrow so cycle is g2g now and I'm itching to start it. Mind over matter, gotta be strong, 3 more weeks lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> It's fvcking addictive. I ordered my mast325 Thursday, should be here tomorrow so cycle is g2g now and I'm itching to start it. Mind over matter, gotta be strong, 3 more weeks lol


Soon fly by mate.

You'll love the stuff


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> It's fvcking addictive. I ordered my mast325 Thursday, should be here tomorrow so cycle is g2g now and I'm itching to start it. Mind over matter, gotta be strong, 3 more weeks lol


Hard to resist isn't it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chicken, bacon, egg whites destroyed.

Fish and rice destroyed.

Pulled pork at 3pm 

Macros for the diet switch up are....

Protein - 350g

Carbs - 100g

Fats - 30g

Approx 2k cals


----------



## Lukehh

That protein is ridiculously high for someone of your size even on a cut!


----------



## Abc987

Lukehh said:


> That protein is ridiculously high for someone of your size even on a cut!


I don't think so


----------



## Lukehh

Even at 15st im sure i cut on like 270-280 pro and was fine lost no strength at all.


----------



## Galaxy

Lukehh said:


> Even at 15st im sure i cut on like 270-280 pro and was fine lost no strength at all.


Theres no right or wrong its just a different approach. Very high Pro allows cals to stay highish will keeping cals and fats low and keeps you fuller


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> That protein is ridiculously high for someone of your size even on a cut!





Abc987 said:


> I don't think so


Following orders 



Lukehh said:


> Even at 15st im sure i cut on like 270-280 pro and was fine lost no strength at all.


Just you wait till we train this year and I'm looking sexy as fúck..... You'll of wished you'd done 350g+ 



Galaxy said:


> Theres no right or wrong its just a different approach. Very high Pro allows cals to stay highish will keeping cals and fats low and keeps you fuller


Exactly this 

It's only for one week too


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Following orders
> 
> Just you wait till we train this year and I'm looking sexy as fúck..... You'll of wished you'd done 350g+
> 
> Exactly this
> 
> It's only for one week too


It's obviously working mate and I agree with what galaxy said. Each to there own. My protein is always high then I adjust carbs and fats to suit


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> It's obviously working mate and I agree with what galaxy said. Each to there own. My protein is always high then I adjust carbs and fats to suit


I've tried 500g in the past lol 50% was whey 

Joys of being on the road 8 hours a day. Didn't do any harm


----------



## TELBOR

Post shower back pic...... Bit pants, but you get the picture 

View attachment 167968


When it's all done this cut malarky I'll get Mrs to do pics properly.


----------



## TELBOR

Hello ladies!

Chest and Cardio done 

High Incline Bench Press - 110kg

Dips @ BW slow negs

DB Flys - 20kg

Flat Bench Stop Press - 100kg

Pec Dec - 100kg into quad drop set

Dips - 3 sets of failure

Calve presses

Ab and oblique work

Bike and treadmill 

Done 

Food all prepped, cooking fish first off is a little....Erm.... Stinky lol

Anyway. Have a good one!!


----------



## TITO

R0BLET said:


> Post shower back pic...... Bit pants, but you get the picture
> 
> View attachment 167968
> 
> 
> When it's all done this cut malarky I'll get Mrs to do pics properly.


Back looking nice and detailed mate


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Post shower back pic...... Bit pants, but you get the picture
> 
> View attachment 167968
> 
> 
> When it's all done this cut malarky I'll get Mrs to do pics properly.


Backs looking hench mate.


----------



## TELBOR

TITO said:


> Back looking nice and detailed mate





FelonE said:


> Backs looking hench mate.


Cheers lads 

Getting there! Few more weeks and I'm hoping for something similar to Liam's back during prep lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Getting there! Few more weeks and I'm hoping for something similar to Liam's back during prep lol


Doesn't hurt to dream lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Doesn't hurt to dream lol.


Wànker


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Wànker


Multiple times atm haha


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Multiple times atm haha


Control that aggressive wrist action


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Control that aggressive wrist action


It's getting silly now. Had about 6 boners already this morning. Mrs is trying to blag me to skip gym lol. Fvck off you crazy woman.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> It's getting silly now. Had about 6 boners already this morning. Mrs is trying to blag me to skip gym lol. Fvck off you crazy woman.


MT2 gives me mega boners lol

Was she serious.... Tbh if mine asks me to not go I won't and I'll fit it in on a rest day  She puts up with enough on this obsession lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> MT2 gives me mega boners lol
> 
> Was she serious.... Tbh if mine asks me to not go I won't and I'll fit it in on a rest day  She puts up with enough on this obsession lol


Dunno if she was serious..... By the time she finished the sentence I was halfway to the gym.

Asking me not to go gym.......lucky she didn't get a slap tbh.


----------



## ohh_danielson

Now then Rob/Mary Berry

Decided tonight is the night to do a bit of baking! Hoping the end result is something similar to yours flapjacks lol.

Just got a few little bits from asda there that I didn't already have in the house









What chocolate do you usually use, I compared all the different types asda had and they were all pretty similar, ie high fat and cals lol, so I might not even bother with the chocolate as I don't want the macros to be sh1tty lol. Already decided against the nut butter.

So just honey, oats, whey and maybe chocolate on top.

How much honey do you add usually? And do you add when in with the oats and honey or with the chocolate?


----------



## TELBOR

ohh_danielson said:


> Now then Rob/Mary Berry
> 
> Decided tonight is the night to do a bit of baking! Hoping the end result is something similar to yours flapjacks lol.
> 
> Just got a few little bits from asda there that I didn't already have in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What chocolate do you usually use, I compared all the different types asda had and they were all pretty similar, ie high fat and cals lol, so I might not even bother with the chocolate as I don't want the macros to be sh1tty lol. Already decided against the nut butter.
> 
> So just honey, oats, whey and maybe chocolate on top.
> 
> How much honey do you add usually? And do you add when in with the oats and honey or with the chocolate?


Pmsl Mary 

Good lad!! Personally I go with the darkest chocolate the shop has to offer, love the stuff. Some you can find flavoured like the chilli one I did 

Probably with Choc is it'll always be high in something, but cater that to training pre/post 

Mix the oats and whey then add the honey a table spoon at a time, 3-4 is usually enough for 100g of oats. Depends on how much you are doing i suppose.

Melt the choc and if you have some choc whey add a scoop if you want to up the macros  then pour it on and pop in the fridge to set.

Hopefully it'll look like this.....

View attachment 167990


Enjoy mate!!


----------



## ohh_danielson

Cheers bud. Hope you didn't mind me posting it in here just wasn't sure where was best to went to your journal 

Thanks for clearing that up, I might just use a thin layer of chocolate for a bit of taste, I'll make it fit in my macros for the day no problems I'm sure.

Ill let you know how it goes, hopefully well lol.


----------



## TELBOR

ohh_danielson said:


> Cheers bud. Hope you didn't mind me posting it in here just wasn't sure where was best to went to your journal
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I might just use a thin layer of chocolate for a bit of taste, I'll make it fit in my macros for the day no problems I'm sure.
> 
> Ill let you know how it goes, hopefully well lol.


No problem mate, pics once complete. Need some food porn lol


----------



## TELBOR

Work related news....

I've been at my current place for 16-17 months now and worked my socks off. Proved myself and negotiated a pay rise and new commission structure.

All signed off this morning, more than doubled my salary. Over the moon to say the least!!

Shows that hard work pays off not just in the gym lol


----------



## zyphy

R0BLET said:


> Work related news....
> 
> I've been at my current place for 16-17 months now and worked my socks off. Proved myself and negotiated a pay rise and new commission structure.
> 
> All signed off this morning, more than doubled my salary. Over the moon to say the least!!
> 
> Shows that hard work pays off not just in the gym lol


congrats mate


----------



## Adz

Great news mate, well done


----------



## TELBOR

zyphy said:


> congrats mate





Adz said:


> Great news mate, well done


Cheers gents


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Work related news....
> 
> I've been at my current place for 16-17 months now and worked my socks off. Proved myself and negotiated a pay rise and new commission structure.
> 
> All signed off this morning, more than doubled my salary. Over the moon to say the least!!
> 
> Shows that hard work pays off not just in the gym lol


Awesome mate :beer:


----------



## ohh_danielson

Nice one mate. I'll send a complimentary flapjack your way in celebration


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Awesome mate :beer:


Cheers mate. I'll text you later for a catch up 



ohh_danielson said:


> Nice one mate. I'll send a complimentary flapjack your way in celebration


Haha, a whole tray I hope......


----------



## ohh_danielson

R0BLET said:


> No problem mate, pics once complete. Need some food porn lol


Well that was a fecking disaster lol.


----------



## TELBOR

ohh_danielson said:


> Well that was a fecking disaster lol.


Oh dear. Why?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Back,Bi's and Cardio done.

Yates Row - up to 120kg

Seated Row

One Arm Row

Low Pulley Row

Oly Bar Shrugs

Wide Grip Pull Downs

Hyper Extensions

Barbell Curls SS DB Alternate Curls

DB Hammer Curls

Wrist Curls to wrap up

30 mins cardio

Done!!

Diet nailed yesterday, woke up looking leaner and dropped a few lbs lol

1ml of Regency Test Prop and 1ml of the Mast Prop last night, absolutely PIP free!!

Nothing this morning. Warmed it and was fine 

Perfect!!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Back,Bi's and Cardio done.
> 
> Yates Row - up to 120kg
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> One Arm Row
> 
> Low Pulley Row
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs
> 
> Hyper Extensions
> 
> Barbell Curls SS DB Alternate Curls
> 
> DB Hammer Curls
> 
> Wrist Curls to wrap up
> 
> 30 mins cardio
> 
> Done!!
> 
> Diet nailed yesterday, woke up looking leaner and dropped a few lbs lol
> 
> 1ml of Regency Test Prop and 1ml of the Mast Prop last night, absolutely PIP free!!
> 
> Nothing this morning. Warmed it and was fine
> 
> Perfect!!


Nice session. How many sets on each exercise do you do?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Back,Bi's and Cardio done.
> 
> Yates Row - up to 120kg
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> One Arm Row
> 
> Low Pulley Row
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs
> 
> Hyper Extensions
> 
> Barbell Curls SS DB Alternate Curls
> 
> DB Hammer Curls
> 
> Wrist Curls to wrap up
> 
> 30 mins cardio
> 
> Done!!
> 
> Diet nailed yesterday, woke up looking leaner and dropped a few lbs lol
> 
> 1ml of Regency Test Prop and 1ml of the Mast Prop last night, absolutely PIP free!!
> 
> Nothing this morning. Warmed it and was fine
> 
> Perfect!!


Morning mate. Good workout there.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Nice session. How many sets on each exercise do you do?


3-4 sets mate and reps range from 4-12.

It's a mixed bag lol



FelonE said:


> Morning mate. Good workout there.


Thanks mate 

Mrs got a pic of my back last night - as it was burnt lol

But I'm happy with the shape 

View attachment 168033


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 3-4 sets mate and reps range from 4-12.
> 
> It's a mixed bag lol
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Mrs got a pic of my back last night - as it was burnt lol
> 
> But I'm happy with the shape
> 
> View attachment 168033


Jesus,backs huge mate. Good stuff.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Jesus,backs huge mate. Good stuff.


Cheers mate


----------



## musclemate

Looking good there mate. You got a double-back bicep pic? Be good to see upper development too... But what I can see... Lovely shape, and getting a nice little valley running up your spine. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

musclemate said:


> Looking good there mate. You got a double-back bicep pic? Be good to see upper development too... But what I can see... Lovely shape, and getting a nice little valley running up your spine. :thumbup1:


Cheers mate 

I'll get some pics done this weekend I think, if I feel "happy" lol


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'll get some pics done this weekend I think, if I feel "happy" lol


Happy? That'll be never then!

When are we ever happy lol?

Backs looking good fella, good shizzle:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Happy? That'll be never then!
> 
> When are we ever happy lol?
> 
> Backs looking good fella, good shizzle:thumb:


Pmsl

Good point mate.

End of this cut I'll probably want to keep going 

Right, fish, rice and greens time!!


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> 3-4 sets mate and reps range from 4-12.
> 
> It's a mixed bag lol
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Mrs got a pic of my back last night - as it was burnt lol
> 
> But I'm happy with the shape
> 
> View attachment 168033


Nice tat, is that to show them where to wipe their knob after they come :lol:

just kidding, great efforts.

what do you do for work btw?


----------



## ohh_danielson

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear. Why?


Well I mixed 100g oats then 3 scoops of when into a bowl, then added 4 table spoons of honey which was warmed up in the microwave, and tbh the mixing was a bit of a nightmare the honey was getting stuck in clumps and it just didn't seem like there was enough honey, so I added in another 2 big table spoons and it still didn't seem great, was still powdery and not a good base at all lol. But I decided that'd do it as by this point had used probs over 100g of honey. Then I melted 90g of chocolate (didn't want too much) and left it to set in fridge.

As expected it was like trying to eat sawdust lol. Not solid at all, maybe it was because I didn't use any butter or anything but I thought that was optional? I just suck at baking lol.


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> Nice tat, is that to show them where to wipe their knob after they come :lol:
> 
> just kidding, great efforts.
> 
> what do you do for work btw?


Hate that tattoo mate lol had it 12/13 years ago!

Cheers mate 

New Business Manager for an Extrusions company. Basically responsible for bringing in £2m+ of new business each year.

Which is 1.5% of the companies revenue lol



ohh_danielson said:


> Well I mixed 100g oats then 3 scoops of when into a bowl, then added 4 table spoons of honey which was warmed up in the microwave, and tbh the mixing was a bit of a nightmare the honey was getting stuck in clumps and it just didn't seem like there was enough honey, so I added in another 2 big table spoons and it still didn't seem great, was still powdery and not a good base at all lol. But I decided that'd do it as by this point had used probs over 100g of honey. Then I melted 90g of chocolate (didn't want too much) and left it to set in fridge.
> 
> As expected it was like trying to eat sawdust lol. Not solid at all, maybe it was because I didn't use any butter or anything but I thought that was optional? I just suck at baking lol.


Mate.... That's terrible lol

Proper disaster. Waste of time and whey


----------



## ohh_danielson

I know!! Why do you think it was like that? No butter/fat perhaps? As I put in more honey than planned and it was still falling to bits ha.


----------



## TELBOR

ohh_danielson said:


> I know!! Why do you think it was like that? No butter/fat perhaps? As I put in more honey than planned and it was still falling to bits ha.


Did you gradually put the honey in....?


----------



## ohh_danielson

Yeah mate table spoon at a time and melted it in the mic. But yeah wasn't great as honey is sticky stuff lol, a couple of spoon fulls barely affected it tbh was still really powdery.


----------



## FelonE1

ohh_danielson said:


> Well I mixed 100g oats then 3 scoops of when into a bowl, then added 4 table spoons of honey which was warmed up in the microwave, and tbh the mixing was a bit of a nightmare the honey was getting stuck in clumps and it just didn't seem like there was enough honey, so I added in another 2 big table spoons and it still didn't seem great, was still powdery and not a good base at all lol. But I decided that'd do it as by this point had used probs over 100g of honey. Then I melted 90g of chocolate (didn't want too much) and left it to set in fridge.
> 
> As expected it was like trying to eat sawdust lol. Not solid at all, maybe it was because I didn't use any butter or anything but I thought that was optional? I just suck at baking lol.


I do oats,whey,milk and whatever else


----------



## ohh_danielson

FelonE said:


> I do oats,whey,milk and whatever else


I did consider putting milk in mate tbh, wish I did now as it couldn't have gone any worse haha.


----------



## FelonE1

ohh_danielson said:


> I did consider putting milk in mate tbh, wish I did now as it couldn't have gone any worse haha.


I put it in the oven for a bit and then the fridge to harden it up,turns out nice mate.


----------



## TELBOR

ohh_danielson said:


> Yeah mate table spoon at a time and melted it in the mic. But yeah wasn't great as honey is sticky stuff lol, a couple of spoon fulls barely affected it tbh was still really powdery.


Try again lol

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## ohh_danielson

R0BLET said:


> Try again lol
> 
> Practice makes perfect.


Not sure what to change though mate lol?! Like I said I used more honey than planned... I could try adding some fats I guess, butter or olive oil...


----------



## TELBOR

ohh_danielson said:


> Not sure what to change though mate lol?! Like I said I used more honey than planned... I could try adding some fats I guess, butter or olive oil...


Go with oats and honey first, then add the whey. It will probably have been that which caused it to clump.

You could add butter, proper butter though!


----------



## TELBOR

Just add fish....

View attachment 168071


Loving fish this week. But my god it leaves you hungry lol

More Jelly required!!

Just about to have Chicken, Bacon, 6 egg whites and a load of broccoli - well nice!

Cheeky pic when I got in from work. Damn you 6 pack, stop hiding!!!

View attachment 168072


Hoping to be in the 170lbs this Saturday weigh, no reason why not.

Oh, Clen cramps today..... Fook me!!! Hands, forearms, jaw, obliques and legs


----------



## no1dnbhead

R0BLET said:


> Just add fish....
> 
> View attachment 168071
> 
> 
> Loving fish this week. But my god it leaves you hungry lol
> 
> More Jelly required!!
> 
> Just about to have Chicken, Bacon, 6 egg whites and a load of broccoli - well nice!
> 
> Cheeky pic when I got in from work. Damn you 6 pack, stop hiding!!!
> 
> View attachment 168072
> 
> 
> Hoping to be in the 170lbs this Saturday weigh, no reason why not.
> 
> Oh, Clen cramps today..... Fook me!!! Hands, forearms, jaw, obliques and legs


Looking really good fella


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Just add fish....
> 
> View attachment 168071
> 
> 
> Loving fish this week. But my god it leaves you hungry lol
> 
> More Jelly required!!
> 
> Just about to have Chicken, Bacon, 6 egg whites and a load of broccoli - well nice!
> 
> Cheeky pic when I got in from work. Damn you 6 pack, stop hiding!!!
> 
> View attachment 168072
> 
> 
> Hoping to be in the 170lbs this Saturday weigh, no reason why not.
> 
> Oh, Clen cramps today..... Fook me!!! Hands, forearms, jaw, obliques and legs


Main reason I never really have fish, no substance to it even though I love it 

Strong broccili game there mate lol

How long left are u cutting for?


----------



## TELBOR

no1dnbhead said:


> Looking really good fella


Hey big lad!! Where you been?

Hope all is well.



Galaxy said:


> Main reason I never really have fish, no substance to it even though I love it
> 
> Strong broccili game there mate lol
> 
> How long left are u cutting for?


Really nice, prep is easy, nuke it!! 

4/5 weeks I think


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Just add fish....
> 
> View attachment 168071
> 
> 
> Loving fish this week. But my god it leaves you hungry lol
> 
> More Jelly required!!
> 
> Just about to have Chicken, Bacon, 6 egg whites and a load of broccoli - well nice!
> 
> Cheeky pic when I got in from work. Damn you 6 pack, stop hiding!!!
> 
> View attachment 168072
> 
> 
> Hoping to be in the 170lbs this Saturday weigh, no reason why not.
> 
> Oh, Clen cramps today..... Fook me!!! Hands, forearms, jaw, obliques and legs


Coming along nicely mate. And are well visible now, mine are a long way off


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Coming along nicely mate. And are well visible now, mine are a long way off


Getting there mate. End of this week should be a big difference I think 

Haha, they will come if you want them!!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Getting there mate. End of this week should be a big difference I think
> 
> Haha, they will come if you want them!!


Yes I do and yes they will lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Yes I do and yes they will lol


Good lad!!


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Yes I do and yes they will lol


They won't fatty lol


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> They won't fatty lol


Up yours, they bloody will lol


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Up yours, they bloody will lol


Haha that's the spirit.


----------



## TommyBananas

R0blet meight, need to send you a pm later if i remember, cant do it atm gotta nip out but if i forget tag me or something lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> They won't fatty lol


Agreed....



Abc987 said:


> Up yours, they bloody will lol


Agreed too


----------



## TELBOR

TommyBananas said:


> R0blet meight, need to send you a pm later if i remember, cant do it atm gotta nip out but if i forget tag me or something lol


Don't be sending me cock pics again!!


----------



## TommyBananas

R0BLET said:


> Don't be sending me cock pics again!!


if i was gonna do that i'd send you a picture of saxondale


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Don't be sending me cock pics again!!


Still waiting for mine. Promises promises.


----------



## TELBOR

TommyBananas said:


> if i was gonna do that i'd send you a picture of saxondale


Pmsl hopefully he's a changed man!



FelonE said:


> Still waiting for mine. Promises promises.


I thought it was a clit at first mate


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl hopefully he's a changed man!
> 
> I thought it was a clit at first mate


Lol


----------



## Abc987

TommyBananas said:


> if i was gonna do that i'd send you a picture of saxondale


What happened to that moany, aguementative old fvck?


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> What happened to that moany, aguementative old fvck?


 @FelonE never left mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Abs and cardio done today.

Various weighted ab exercises done, 260-280 reps in total.

Then 30 mins cardio.

Clen cramps kept waking me up last night, bit annoying!

Dropping the lbs nicely this week, Saturday weigh in should be a good one 

Hoping for a fruitful day at work today, if I've pulled one off I'll be laughing 

Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE never left mate?


I did for 3 months but missed you Rob.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I did for 3 months but missed you Rob.


Yeah, missed me like the clap


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Abs and cardio done today.
> 
> Various weighted ab exercises done, 260-280 reps in total.
> 
> Then 30 mins cardio.
> 
> Clen cramps kept waking me up last night, bit annoying!
> 
> Dropping the lbs nicely this week, Saturday weigh in should be a good one
> 
> Hoping for a fruitful day at work today, if I've pulled one off I'll be laughing
> 
> Have a good one ladies!!


Did you get some potassium for the cramps?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Did you get some potassium for the cramps?


Got some electrolytes 

Trying not to use them though lol

Been fine today. Nothing yet.....

You well?


----------



## Huntingground

I always use Potassium (found in bananas) and Taurine for Clen cramps, well I did when I used that horrible stuff. Taurine can be got from Red Bull too.

Cut is coming along well mate, looking good


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Got some electrolytes
> 
> Trying not to use them though lol
> 
> Been fine today. Nothing yet.....
> 
> You well?


Good stuff. Cravings ok? Feeling ok generally?

Yep, all good thanks. 16 days till much needed holiday! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> I always use Potassium (found in bananas) and Taurine for Clen cramps, well I did when I used that horrible stuff. Taurine can be got from Red Bull too.
> 
> Cut is coming along well mate, looking good


No bananas in zee diet sir.

But red bull and taurine will do no harm, zero call red bull now too which is pretty nice tbh!

Thanks mate 



Keeks said:


> Good stuff. Cravings ok? Feeling ok generally?
> 
> Yep, all good thanks. 16 days till much needed holiday! :bounce:


Not too bad really, got jelly to help cravings and it's helping loads!! Feel great at the moment.

Liam offered a little carb up tomorrow but I'm going to wait till after Saturday weigh in 

Holiday!! Where?


----------



## marcusmaximus

Turning down a carb up for weigh in day..... that's some dedication lol. GL

+1 on taurine for cramps, cheap tabs off ebay saves me 100%.


----------



## TELBOR

marcusmaximus said:


> Turning down a carb up for weigh in day..... that's some dedication lol. GL
> 
> +1 on taurine for cramps, cheap tabs off ebay saves me 100%.


Haha, it's just hitting its stride mate so I want to keep it up till I'm crying for a re-feed lol

I'll take a look


----------



## marcusmaximus

R0BLET said:


> Haha, it's just hitting its stride mate so I want to keep it up till I'm crying for a re-feed lol
> 
> I'll take a look


lol no I know the feeling, plus when u start seeing good results it just spurs u on even more.


----------



## TELBOR

marcusmaximus said:


> lol no I know the feeling, plus when u start seeing good results it just spurs u on even more.


Exactly!

Got a work colleague eating chips, fish cake and sausage in front of me.... Cúnt lol


----------



## marcusmaximus

R0BLET said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Got a work colleague eating chips, fish cake and sausage in front of me.... Cúnt lol


lol brilliant, someone in my office gets fish and chips practically every day and is shredded to pieces, w4nkers arent they lol


----------



## TELBOR

marcusmaximus said:


> lol brilliant, someone in my office gets fish and chips practically every day and is shredded to pieces, w4nkers arent they lol


Mate my work canteen is full of junk. Fridges full of chocolate, venders full of sweets the lot!!

Today is curry day too, so people sat here having curry with chips and rice PRICKS!! Lol

He must be on steroids mate


----------



## marcusmaximus

R0BLET said:


> Mate my work canteen is full of junk. Fridges full of chocolate, venders full of sweets the lot!!
> 
> Today is curry day too, so people sat here having curry with chips and rice PRICKS!! Lol
> 
> He must be on steroids mate


lol yer must be on that tren blend. I've just finished a course at a David Lloyd gym in York and their staff room has a vending machine with about 15-20 different types of sweets in. Not a healthy thing in site... this is supposed to be a gym! da fuq lol


----------



## TELBOR

marcusmaximus said:


> lol yer must be on that tren blend. I've just finished a course at a David Lloyd gym in York and their staff room has a vending machine with about 15-20 different types of sweets in. Not a healthy thing in site... this is supposed to be a gym! da fuq lol


Defo. Tren Deca combo no doubt!! 

What is the course mate?

That's terrible lol even mine has MyProtein venders lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> No bananas in zee diet sir.
> 
> But red bull and taurine will do no harm, zero call red bull now too which is pretty nice tbh!
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Not too bad really, got jelly to help cravings and it's helping loads!! Feel great at the moment.
> 
> Liam offered a little carb up tomorrow but I'm going to wait till after Saturday weigh in
> 
> Holiday!! Where?


Ahh glad things are going well, and yes, Mr sugar free jelly inventor man is a god in the world of dieting!

Hen-do abroad, not much of a holiday but looking forward to some sun, this winters been long!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh glad things are going well, and yes, Mr sugar free jelly inventor man is a god in the world of dieting!
> 
> Hen-do abroad, not much of a holiday but looking forward to some sun, this winters been long!!


He's a legend. 3 pots a day at the moment lol

Where abouts. Lucky sod!! Would love some sun  can I come


----------



## TELBOR

Buying this....

Buy Walden Farms Calorie-Free Sweet Lovers Set Online at Sous Chef


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He's a legend. 3 pots a day at the moment lol
> 
> Where abouts. Lucky sod!! Would love some sun  can I come


Absolute legend!! :beer:

Benidorm, it's gonna be messy! I'll blame heat stroke.  Course you can come, but you'll have to fit in with our theme outfits! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

TommyBananas said:


> Those things are okay, have used them in the past :thumb:


Bugger. Cutting mate so thinking about my options lol



Keeks said:


> Absolute legend!! :beer:
> 
> Benidorm, it's gonna be messy! I'll blame heat stroke.  Course you can come, but you'll have to fit in with our theme outfits! :lol:


Jesus it will be!!

What's the theme.....


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> so people sat here having curry with chips and *rice PRICKS*!! Lol
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> hummmmm....never seen any rice pricks.....must google... :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Bugger. Cutting mate so thinking about my options lol
> 
> Jesus it will be!!
> 
> What's the theme.....


This is the warm up for the week long one in May then Glasto. Again, two lots of sun stroke will be blamed.

Air Hostesses one night, pink dress for one night and then sparkly for one. Still in? :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> This is the warm up for the week long one in May then Glasto. Again, two lots of sun stroke will be blamed.
> 
> Air Hostesses one night, pink dress for one night and then sparkly for one. Still in? :bounce:


Party animal aren't you?!

Yeah course I'm in lol

@Flubs rice pricks are lovely, trust me. Go to Asda and ask one of the staff


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Party animal aren't you?!
> 
> Yeah course I'm in lol
> 
> @Flubs rice pricks are lovely, trust me. Go to Asda and ask one of the staff


Nope, i'm going for the weather. h34r:


----------



## Adz

Curry day at work??

Im beginning to dislike you....


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Curry day at work??
> 
> Im beginning to dislike you....


Lol

It's same each week. Set menu, roasts, pizza, burgers, curry, fish and chips, foot long hot dogs blah blah

Most people have chips, gravy or beans and cobs 

Full English and all that jazz. All subsidised to pennies


----------



## Adz

Bastard


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Bastard


Yep they're all bàstards!! Lol

Cheaper to eat 3 square meals a day there


----------



## G-man99

Do you find that you lose fat in your face??

Strange question but the amount of people who've mentioned to me recently that they can see I'm losing weight mainly in my face.

I hate the fact it starts to make me look gaunt and paranoid!!

6 more weeks yet though :-(


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Do you find that you lose fat in your face??
> 
> Strange question but the amount of people who've mentioned to me recently that they can see I'm losing weight mainly in my face.
> 
> I hate the fact it starts to make me look gaunt and paranoid!!
> 
> 6 more weeks yet though :-(


As of yet... Not really.

Couple have said I have, but nothing major. Never really have a bloated round face though tbh

Chiseled like Brad Pitt mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Another 2lbs dropped. 7lbs this week 

Well happy!

Feeling good, looking "good" more veins coming and just smashed legs!!

Squats

Box Squats, Deep Squats, Hack Squats - fooked. Worked up to 160kg

Leg Extensions - FST7

Leg Press

Seated Ham Curls

Lunges

Then cardio for 30 mins on the bike.

Drive home was fun lol


----------



## Abc987

G-man99 said:


> Do you find that you lose fat in your face??
> 
> Strange question but the amount of people who've mentioned to me recently that they can see I'm losing weight mainly in my face.
> 
> I hate the fact it starts to make me look gaunt and paranoid!!
> 
> 6 more weeks yet though :-(





R0BLET said:


> As of yet... Not really.
> 
> Couple have said I have, but nothing major. Never really have a bloated round face though tbh
> 
> Chiseled like Brad Pitt mate


Chiseled is a better way to look at it. It's better than having a bloated fat face and people asking if you've put on weight. Although if you do look gaunt maybe have a re feed lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Chiseled is a better way to look at it. It's better than having a bloated fat face and people asking if you've put on weight. Although if you do look gaunt maybe have a re feed lol


Pmsl my never changes..... Well a few wrinkles I suppose


----------



## FelonE1

I definitely lose weight in my face. I look like Tekkers when I'm bulking lol.


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> As of yet... Not really.
> 
> Couple have said I have, but nothing major. Never really have a bloated round face though tbh
> 
> Chiseled like Brad Pitt mate


Mate in work says I've got a body like he-man but a face like skeletor!!!!

I'm 13st 7lb so not exactly skinny.

Never had a fat face anyway even when on cycle.

Thinking of growing a beard for a while to give my face some width and substance ha ha


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I definitely lose weight in my face. I look like Tekkers when I'm bulking lol.


Nobody wants that face mate, shít pours out his mouth



G-man99 said:


> Mate in work says I've got a body like he-man but a face like skeletor!!!!
> 
> I'm 13st 7lb so not exactly skinny.
> 
> Never had a fat face anyway even when on cycle.
> 
> Thinking of growing a beard for a while to give my face some width and substance ha ha


Lol, skeletor face is a strong look 

Guy at work who works in the factory, he's a competitor. 6ft4, 20st, huge and lean all year round. Face like a smack head though - how's that work!!??

Yeah me neither, thank god!

I can't grow one, seriously. Nothing grows on the sides! Tried a few times PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> It's not that bad yet!
> 
> Not the most attractive face before you comment ha ha


Ffs mate trying to eat my breakfast 

Does look a small head for the body though


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> Ffs mate trying to eat my breakfast
> 
> Does look a small head for the body though


You've had your laugh now edit my pic out your quote!

Have enough p1ss taking from my workmates

Bunch of fat pr!cks with 'normal sized' faces.......


----------



## simonthepieman

G-man99 said:


> Mate in work says I've got a body like he-man but a face like skeletor!!!!
> 
> I'm 13st 7lb so not exactly skinny.
> 
> Never had a fat face anyway even when on cycle.
> 
> Thinking of growing a beard for a while to give my face some width and substance ha ha


Skeletor was hench


----------



## FelonE1

simonthepieman said:


> Skeletor was hench


He was natty too.


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> You've had your laugh now edit my pic out your quote!
> 
> Have enough p1ss taking from my workmates
> 
> Bunch of fat pr!cks with 'normal sized' faces.......


Done  lol



simonthepieman said:


> Skeletor was hench


Tren/Deca combo


----------



## G-man99

simonthepieman said:


> Skeletor was hench


Maybe not a bad look to aim for after all


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Done  lol
> 
> Tren/Deca combo


he's definitely holding water.

All the gear and no idea. I heard he had a ****ty diet though, he's a picture of him after PCT


----------



## TELBOR

simonthepieman said:


> he's definitely holding water.
> 
> All the gear and no idea. I heard he had a ****ty diet though, he's a picture of him after PCT


Pmsl

Too much nolva I bet!! Took all his water gains away


----------



## Adz

G-man99 said:


> Maybe not a bad look to aim for after all


Think you can pull off the purple sarong too?


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Think you can pull off the purple sarong too?


Nobody can


----------



## TELBOR

Just had my lunch, sat with 3 women.

All doing slimming world.... Eating steak pie and chips

Seems legit.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Just had my lunch, sat with 3 women.
> 
> All doing slimming world.... Eating steak pie and chips
> 
> Seems legit.


Ffs lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Ffs lol


Hold on mate, ones just whipped out a muller "light" yoghurt


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Hold on mate, ones just whipped out a muller "light" yoghurt


A pint of diet coke?


----------



## simonthepieman

R0BLET said:


> Just had my lunch, sat with 3 women.
> 
> All doing slimming world.... Eating steak pie and chips
> 
> Seems legit.


IIFYSW


----------



## Shreddedbeef

Chelsea said:


> Of course it's a good idea, I'm full of them  just makes more sense to me as you have been fasting (sleeping) for hrs so replenishing glycogen stores quickly should be the focus at 5:30am seeing as you train so early.
> 
> Cycle wise it depends mate, if Tren is off the cards then I would 100% use Deca or NPP depending on how you get on with short esters and whether you can be ar$ed to jab eod? If you can be then I would do something like this assuming you're doing 16 weeks as you said:
> 
> Weeks 1-4 - Test E - 800mg
> 
> Weeks 4-8 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg
> 
> Weeks 8-12 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg, Mast E - 400mg
> 
> Weeks 12-16 - Test E - 800mg, NPP - 400mg, Mast E - 400mg, Anavar - 700mg (100mg per day) - I know you said no orals but it's mild and I find it doesn't effect appetite or cause any unwanted sides at all but it's your call.
> 
> Looks much more beneficial to me as let's face it we know our bodies do their best to maintain homeostasis so keeping the drug protocol changing every 4 weeks will help to avoid this and hopefully promote more growth.
> 
> You gonna be using peptides as well? I'm gonna hit them when I get back from holiday 3 x per day, ipam and mod grf, this could help with fat loss whilst on cycle and further promote gains plus it's something you can continue to run when the cycle finishes.
> 
> Get some Pharma Aromasin in there as well mate, I'm a big fan now and there are so many benefits to it you really can't justify not using it.
> 
> The rest is really up to your training now as that is the very first place muscle hypertrophy begins, if you can walk out the gym every single session thinking you couldn't have given it anymore then you're on the right track. Too many people rely on a good diet and drug protocol to do all the work forgetting that the gym is the place you have to smash yourself to get it all started, obviously all 3 make the perfect environment for muscle growth but it's always best to make sure you don't fall at the first hurdle.
> 
> Hope that helps tiny


Tell me more about the aromosin mate from your point of view pls? What differences/benefits have you noticed..


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> A pint of diet coke?


Waiting for it..... Soon no doubt


----------



## marcusmaximus

G-man99 said:


> Do you find that you lose fat in your face??
> 
> Strange question but the amount of people who've mentioned to me recently that they can see I'm losing weight mainly in my face.
> 
> I hate the fact it starts to make me look gaunt and paranoid!!
> 
> 6 more weeks yet though :-(


I do like crazy. I get a gaunt face instantly over anything else ... not the best, but unavoidable. Instant fat mode when bulking too lol

Congrats on weigh in @R0BLET - no surprise really :lol:


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> Nobody can


Wanna bet!


----------



## TELBOR

marcusmaximus said:


> I do like crazy. I get a gaunt face instantly over anything else ... not the best, but unavoidable. Instant fat mode when bulking too lol
> 
> Congrats on weigh in @R0BLET - no surprise really :lol:


See I always think if I jumped on deca I'd get a big moon face  That's why I've never done it lol




G-man99 said:


> Wanna bet!


Yes..... We wait....


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> See I always think if I jumped on deca I'd get a big moon face  That's why I've never done it lol
> 
> Yes..... We wait....


I'll wait until Ibiza and I'm off my nut on bora bora beach!

Won't care what I'm wearing at that point as long as I can see abs


----------



## marcusmaximus

lol deca give me it straight away, great results though - very easy to gain on it IMO.


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> I'll wait until Ibiza and I'm off my nut on bora bora beach!
> 
> Won't care what I'm wearing at that point as long as I can see abs


Get some spray on abs lol



marcusmaximus said:


> lol deca give me it straight away, great results though - very easy to gain on it IMO.


Really....

See I'm planning on using NPP in my next bulk, tbh jabbing all the time is annoying but deca doesn't appeal.

But I REALLY want to gain this year in size!


----------



## marcusmaximus

R0BLET said:


> Get some spray on abs lol
> 
> Really....
> 
> See I'm planning on using NPP in my next bulk, tbh jabbing all the time is annoying but deca doesn't appeal.
> 
> But I REALLY want to gain this year in size!


Yeah will defo do it. I love it tbh .... great for joints and strength, felt like a machine all the time.

Not tried NPP but seems to be rated highly, would u use an apollo blend? what do they have for NPP?


----------



## TELBOR

marcusmaximus said:


> Yeah will defo do it. I love it tbh .... great for joints and strength, felt like a machine all the time.
> 
> Not tried NPP but seems to be rated highly, would u use an apollo blend? what do they have for NPP?


I'll see nearer the time lol

They do a 100mg Test P and 100mh NPP blend I think.


----------



## G-man99

Found the solution to all our problems: How to Fake Abs: 8 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

Now back to cake a chips for dinner


----------



## marcusmaximus

R0BLET said:


> I'll see nearer the time lol
> 
> They do a 100mg Test P and 100mh NPP blend I think.


Sounds good to me. I always think about going full yolo and doing a tren/deca cycle but 2 19-nors just scares me to death lol

Results would be incredible tho


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Found the solution to all our problems: How to Fake Abs: 8 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
> 
> Now back to cake a chips for dinner


She looked the same lol



marcusmaximus said:


> Sounds good to me. I always think about going full yolo and doing a tren/deca cycle but 2 19-nors just scares me to death lol
> 
> Results would be incredible tho


BSI did a NPP/Tren Ace/Test P/Mtren blend..... I tried a few ml and it was potent


----------



## TELBOR

Weekend treat....

View attachment 168150


Hunger today has been insane!

Which I guess is normal anyway for legs day, these wheels are in bits tbh

Tomorrow isn't going to be fun.

Can't really say I'll not enjoy getting off the toilet seen as I haven't had a shít since Sunday evening lol

Having shed loads of greens too.... Annoying.

Last meal due shortly, chicken, bacon, egg whites, broccoli 

Followed by jelly and probably more jelly


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> SB labs Winny is the best I've tried tbh
> 
> 30mg a day was enough! Expensive though and a little scarce now.


Why is it getting so hard to get hold of?

My source is struggling too?

Lad at work is running the Baltic winny said it compares.


----------



## skipper1987

R0BLET said:


> Weekend treat....
> 
> View attachment 168150
> 
> 
> Hunger today has been insane!
> 
> Which I guess is normal anyway for legs day, these wheels are in bits tbh
> 
> Tomorrow isn't going to be fun.
> 
> Can't really say I'll not enjoy getting off the toilet seen as I haven't had a shít since Sunday evening lol
> 
> Having shed loads of greens too.... Annoying.
> 
> Last meal due shortly, chicken, bacon, egg whites, broccoli
> 
> Followed by jelly and probably more jelly


Am struggling with the toilet too mate used to go every day some times twice!! Now am cutting once every few days!!


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> Why is it getting so hard to get hold of?
> 
> My source is struggling too?
> 
> Lad at work is running the Baltic winny said it compares.





skipper1987 said:


> Am struggling with the toilet too mate used to go every day some times twice!! Now am cutting once every few days!!


Yeah it is mate. Good stuff though!!

Baltic is getting good reviews 

Haha, same. But annoying though!

Day 5 now and no shít, could have dropped another 3lb lol


----------



## TELBOR

FRIDAY BITCHES!!

8lb drop since Monday, whoop. Below 180lbs now and that's what I wanted by tomorrow - happy with that.

Delts, Tri's and Cardio done.

Struggled to get pumped tbh, but that'll be the calorie deficit I guess.

Quite depleted now, so feeling/looking flat.

This was post weights on the treadmill....

View attachment 168184


Anyway, progressing so that's the main thing!

Strength is still there, veins have gone away this week with no tren and winny now.

But..... I'm chuffed with my progress 

Have a good one ladies


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> FRIDAY BITCHES!!
> 
> 8lb drop since Monday, whoop. Below 180lbs now and that's what I wanted by tomorrow - happy with that.
> 
> Delts, Tri's and Cardio done.
> 
> Struggled to get pumped tbh, but that'll be the calorie deficit I guess.
> 
> Quite depleted now, so feeling/looking flat.
> 
> This was post weights on the treadmill....
> 
> View attachment 168184
> 
> 
> Anyway, progressing so that's the main thing!
> 
> Strength is still there, veins have gone away this week with no tren and winny now.
> 
> But..... I'm chuffed with my progress
> 
> Have a good one ladies


Sh1t that's a good drop. You don't look flat,looking good(full ****). You'll feel better once you eat properly at the end of the cut. Doing really well though Rob.


----------



## FelonE1

How much did you weigh at the start?


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> FRIDAY BITCHES!!
> 
> 8lb drop since Monday, whoop. Below 180lbs now and that's what I wanted by tomorrow - happy with that.
> 
> Delts, Tri's and Cardio done.
> 
> Struggled to get pumped tbh, but that'll be the calorie deficit I guess.
> 
> Quite depleted now, so feeling/looking flat.
> 
> This was post weights on the treadmill....
> 
> View attachment 168184
> 
> 
> Anyway, progressing so that's the main thing!
> 
> Strength is still there, veins have gone away this week with no tren and winny now.
> 
> But..... I'm chuffed with my progress
> 
> Have a good one ladies


Yeah looking good there mate. How much longer you cutting for?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Sh1t that's a good drop. You don't look flat,looking good(full ****). You'll feel better once you eat properly at the end of the cut. Doing really well though Rob.


Yeah it's not bad is it lol

Feel it mate, you know when you can't get pumped and don't look full etc - that's how it is today 

Cheers mate, roll on the lean bulk 



FelonE said:


> How much did you weigh at the start?


Well, new year is was 207lbs.

When I started with Liam (after man flu) I was 191lbs I think.

So since Jan a 28lbs drop. Since with Liam 11lbs.



Abc987 said:


> Yeah looking good there mate. How much longer you cutting for?


Thanks mate 

4 weeks give or take - until I'm happy lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's not bad is it lol
> 
> Feel it mate, you know when you can't get pumped and don't look full etc - that's how it is today
> 
> Cheers mate, roll on the lean bulk
> 
> Well, new year is was 207lbs.
> 
> When I started with Liam (after man flu) I was 191lbs I think.
> 
> So since Jan a 28lbs drop. Since with Liam 11lbs.
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 4 weeks give or take - until I'm happy lol


Yeah I know what you mean,feel small even though everyone else thinks you look bigger.

Head games.

That's a big loss mate. Just goes to show what you can do if you put the work in.

Bet you can't wait to rebound lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Yeah I know what you mean,feel small even though everyone else thinks you look bigger.
> 
> Head games.
> 
> That's a big loss mate. Just goes to show what you can do if you put the work in.
> 
> Bet you can't wait to rebound lol.


Yeah it's a massive head fúck at times lol

But clothes are just as tight, except trousers.

Agreed, glad I've done it tbh.

Haha, defo can't wait! Cereal with more cereal


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's a massive head fúck at times lol
> 
> But clothes are just as tight, except trousers.
> 
> Agreed, glad I've done it tbh.
> 
> Haha, defo can't wait! Cereal with more cereal


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's a massive head fúck at times lol
> 
> But clothes are just as tight, except trousers.
> 
> Agreed, glad I've done it tbh.
> 
> Haha, defo can't wait! Cereal with more cereal


Problem I've found, is once I started eating again, I just don't seem to be able to stop.


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> Problem I've found, is once I started eating again, I just don't seem to be able to stop.


Yeah I did that last weekend lol

Took the **** really.

Feeling crap now.... Cold and glands have swollen since this morning FFS


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it is mate. Good stuff though!!
> 
> Baltic is getting good reviews
> 
> Haha, same. But annoying though!
> 
> Day 5 now and no shít, could have dropped another 3lb lol


Get a magnesium sup mate and take it first thing on empty stomach followed by a strong coffee, never failed me yet  .

I use magnesium citrate from my protein, great when on low carbs and too much fibre from veg.


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Get a magnesium sup mate and take it first thing on empty stomach followed by a strong coffee, never failed me yet  .
> 
> I use magnesium citrate from my protein, great when on low carbs and too much fibre from veg.


Sounds like a plan!  Got some at home lol


----------



## TELBOR

Evening update pic....

View attachment 168225


Roll on the carbs!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Evening update pic....
> 
> View attachment 168225
> 
> 
> Roll on the carbs!!!


looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Evening update pic....
> 
> View attachment 168225
> 
> 
> Roll on the carbs!!!


Looking good mate. What do the tats say?


----------



## SwollNP

R0BLET said:


> Evening update pic....
> 
> View attachment 168225
> 
> 
> Roll on the carbs!!!


looking good bud, what you weighing in at? also your height?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Evening update pic....
> 
> View attachment 168225
> 
> 
> Roll on the carbs!!!


Not gonna lie this pic made my twinky twitch.

Looking good mate,smashing it.


----------



## TELBOR

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking good mate :thumb:


Cheers mate, still a few lbs to come off yet 



Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate. What do the tats say?


Kids names, shít tbh lol



SwoleNoel said:


> looking good bud, what you weighing in at? also your height?


Cheers mate, 179lbs this morning. 5ft8 -giant 



FelonE said:


> Not gonna lie this pic made my twinky twitch.
> 
> Looking good mate,smashing it.


Your food log gives me a lob on 

Thanks mate. More to do though!!


----------



## Adz

Delts, arms, abs, you are the full package mate haha


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Delts, arms, abs, you are the full package mate haha


Lol wish I was!

Few carbs to fill me out this weekend


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Lol wish I was!
> 
> Few carbs to fill me out this weekend


Bet you're looking forward to the carbs lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Bet you're looking forward to the carbs lol.


Yes mate, I am lol

Saying that I've been on 100g a day for a week so not like I've been missing out.

It'll be 350g though this weekend


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, I am lol
> 
> Saying that I've been on 100g a day for a week so not like I've been missing out.
> 
> It'll be 350g though this weekend


Ideal


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, I am lol
> 
> Saying that I've been on 100g a day for a week so not like I've been missing out.
> 
> It'll be 350g though this weekend


Probably a silly question but do you count the veg you eat as your carb intake? Or are we talking pasta,rice, oats etc?


----------



## TELBOR

Decisions decisions on what to have..... Think it'll be cereal, biscuit and pizza lol

Anyway, should be rest day today.

So I went and did arms and cardio just now.

Just smashed what I fancied, can tell Tren and winny are out the system now as veins have all but gone !! 

Never mind.

Back on T3 today as I ran out last weekend.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Probably a silly question but do you count the veg you eat as your carb intake? Or are we talking pasta,rice, oats etc?


Well it all goes into myfitnesspal lol

Having appox 600g of broccoli at the moment. That's it for greens.

83g of rice with 3 meals a day.

That's my carbs mate 

But carb up day - anything goes lol


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Well it all goes into myfitnesspal lol
> 
> Having appox 600g of broccoli at the moment. That's it for greens.
> 
> 83g of rice with 3 meals a day.
> 
> That's my carbs mate
> 
> But carb up day - anything goes lol


Lol 83g of rice is pretty dam precise


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Lol 83g of rice is pretty dam precise


I like to be precise lol

250g bag split 3 ways  83.3g


----------



## TELBOR

Jabs done till Monday, mast p and test p.

1ml in each bicep 

Lol

Had a power nap this morning for 1 hour. Was lovely!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Jabs done till Monday, mast p and test p.
> 
> 1ml in each bicep
> 
> Lol
> 
> Had a power nap this morning for 1 hour. Was lovely!


Biceps? Crazy mofo


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Biceps? Crazy mofo


I like to spread the oils lol

Slin pin, dead easy mate


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> I like to spread the oils lol
> 
> Slin pin, dead easy mate


Slin pin?

He sits up and pays attention lol


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> I like to spread the oils lol
> 
> Slin pin, dead easy mate


I need more details!

Please


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> I need more details!
> 
> Please


X2


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Slin pin?
> 
> He sits up and pays attention lol


90% of my jabs are slin pin one lol

It's like injecting a hair 

Here, watch this guy....


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I need more details!
> 
> Please


She last post lol

Thought most people did them this way on EOD jabs lol

If your lean enough - which you are! It's easy.

Delts, tri's, pecs, bi's.

I'll use normal blues and oranges for Glutes though


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> 90% of my jabs are slin pin one lol
> 
> It's like injecting a hair
> 
> Here, watch this guy....


Nice one fella!

Thinking about it, I'm pretty sure I remember @PHMG being a slin pin jabber, when he used to jab anyway?

Definitely considering this myself tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one fella!
> 
> Thinking about it, I'm pretty I remember @PHMG being a slin pin jabber, when he used to jab anyway?
> 
> Definitely considering this myself tbh


I much prefer it. Less pip etc from experience 

No harm trying it mate


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one fella!
> 
> Thinking about it, I'm pretty I remember @PHMG being a slin pin jabber, when he used to jab anyway?
> 
> Definitely considering this myself tbh


Never even thought about it. Been hacking away at my quads and delts lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> She last post lol
> 
> Thought most people did them this way on EOD jabs lol
> 
> If your lean enough - which you are! It's easy.
> 
> Delts, tri's, pecs, bi's.
> 
> I'll use normal blues and oranges for Glutes though


You can change the pin size on a slin pump?

Thought they were attached on?

I'm thinking I'll be a walking pin cushion by Monday, mind is in overdrive lol


----------



## Sharpy76

I love delts but quads....I hate with a passion. Never do them.

Tried them a handful of times and it's been the most painful jabs I've ever had, not for me.

Think I could live with a slin pin in my bicep though


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Never even thought about it. Been hacking away at my quads and delts lol.


I'm glad I've opened your eyes lol

On cycles where it's 1ml EOD or M/W/F etc this is easier.

On long ester, "big" cycles best to do normal way imo. That way you know you can do 2/3ml in one jab once or twice a week 



Sharpy76 said:


> You can change the pin size on a slin pump?
> 
> Thought they were attached on?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll be a walking pin cushion by Monday, mind is in overdrive lol





Sharpy76 said:


> I love delts but quads....I hate with a passion. Never do them.
> 
> Tried them a handful of times and it's been the most painful jabs I've ever had, not for me.
> 
> Think I could live with a slin pin in my bicep though


Some you can buy to change the pin, but just get the fixed ones mate. Easier 

Overdrive for what ya junkie?! Lol

Me too on quads, always twàt a nerve or píss blood!!

Biceps are easy. Tri's easier


----------



## Abc987

Fvcks bis you bunch of weirdos


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> I love delts but quads....I hate with a passion. Never do them.
> 
> Tried them a handful of times and it's been the most painful jabs I've ever had, not for me.
> 
> Think I could live with a slin pin in my bicep though


Quads are my favourite, had less issues and pip there.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Fvcks bis you bunch of weirdos


Pussy lol



FelonE said:


> Quads are my favourite, had less issues and pip there.


I used to love quads, then had a bad run so sacked em off


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Pussy lol
> 
> I used to love quads, then had a bad run so sacked em off


I'm tempted to try calves but think I won't be able to walk.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> I'm tempted to try calves but think I won't be able to walk.


That's a step to far for me lol

I could see pip and driving not being fun!!


----------



## Abc987

Delt, bum then quads, although I don't like quads. If I had to choose somewhere else to try it'd be pecs


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Delt, bum then quads, although I don't like quads. If I had to choose somewhere else to try it'd be pecs


Pecs scares me lol


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Pecs scares me lol


Not as much as calves and bis. Fvck that lol. 6 sites on rotation is enough for me ATM although I don't know how quick scar tissue builds up on eod cycles


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Pecs scares me lol


Easy mate 



Abc987 said:


> Not as much as calves and bis. Fvck that lol. 6 sites on rotation is enough for me ATM although I don't know how quick scar tissue builds up on eod cycles


That's why I use slin pins lol

No scar tissue building yet


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Easy mate
> 
> That's why I use slin pins lol
> 
> No scar tissue building yet


I'm gonna be jabbing 2ml eod on next blast, can't be fvcked with all that faffing about


----------



## G-man99

Got me interested with slin shots in bi/tri/pecs!


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> I'm gonna be jabbing 2ml eod on next blast, can't be fvcked with all that faffing about


So what's the cycle plan looking like mate?



G-man99 said:


> Got me interested with slin shots in bi/tri/pecs!


Haha, it's a doddle


----------



## G-man99

What position do you have your arm in when doing the jabs?


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> What position do you have your arm in when doing the jabs?


Biceps?

Tense and find the peak, relax it so it's straight down and jab inner part


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> So what's the cycle plan looking like mate?
> 
> Haha, it's a doddle


T 400 d hacks/shpinx .5ml

Apollo mast 325 .5ml

Sphinx tren a 1ml

M/w/f for 6-7 weeks depending on how soon I start. Wanna drop the tren a week before I go away. Carry on with the test and mast for another 6 weeks and maybe add winni @50mg a day depending on how much boozing I'll be doing. Maybe get another injectable who knows, original plans always go out the window half way through lol. I've got t3s as well that I'll be running from the start @50mcg dunno how long for though, probably the whole time.

I've just recieved my clen so might start that from Monday for 2 weeks before I jump back on


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Biceps?
> 
> Tense and find the peak, relax it so it's straight down and jab inner part


I can see the veins too,bonus lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> T 400 d hacks/shpinx .5ml
> 
> Apollo mast 325 .5ml
> 
> Sphinx tren a 1ml
> 
> M/w/f for 6-7 weeks depending on how soon I start. Wanna drop the tren a week before I go away. Carry on with the test and mast for another 6 weeks and maybe add winni @50mg a day depending on how much boozing I'll be doing. Maybe get another injectable who knows, original plans always go out the window half way through lol. I've got t3s as well that I'll be running from the start @50mcg dunno how long for though, probably the whole time.
> 
> I've just recieved my clen so might start that from Monday for 2 weeks before I jump back on


Sounds good to me,

So 400mg Test, 325mg Mast and 200mg Tren a week?

Haha, T3 and Clen FTW 



FelonE said:


> I can see the veins too,bonus lol


Exactly, easy mate.


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good to me,
> 
> So 400mg Test, 325mg Mast and 200mg Tren a week?
> 
> Haha, T3 and Clen FTW
> 
> Exactly, easy mate.


Maths ain't your strong point then lol

600 test 487.7 mast 300 tren roughly. It'll be going in the same syringe so give or take a bit


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Maths ain't your strong point then lol
> 
> 600 test 487.7 mast 300 tren roughly. It'll be going in the same syringe so give or take a bit


 Pmsl, thought you said 2 jabs a week 

I'm excellent at maths I'll have you know young man !!


----------



## Abc987

Yeah yeah honest mistake lol.

I'm going all out next cycle and I can't fvcking wait. Just gotta get rid of these fvcking spots on my back.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Yeah yeah honest mistake lol.
> 
> I'm going all out next cycle and I can't fvcking wait. Just gotta get rid of these fvcking spots on my back.


Unlucky mate. You tried the neat head and shoulders?

They'll probably settle when you go back on.

I can't wait to cruise tbh, 250mg Test E10D, slin post workout and that's it lol

12 weeks 

Then blast time!!!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Unlucky mate. You tried the neat head and shoulders?
> 
> They'll probably settle when you go back on.
> 
> I can't wait to cruise tbh, 250mg Test E10D, slin post workout and that's it lol
> 
> 12 weeks
> 
> Then blast time!!!


Yeah been doing it for about 2 weeks now and if anything they've got worse. It's weird last cycle I had a few great big ones but this time they're tiny more like a rash. They're under the skin and not poperble (although I have a few big ones). Dunno if it's just hormones or could be some sort of reaction to the gear, what do you think? I've got some gel now that I'm gonna try for a fe weeks if not I'll use tane but don't really wanna tbh

Lol. Your a good boy, 12 weeks cruise coming up to summer, I'll believe it when I see it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Yeah been doing it for about 2 weeks now and if anything they've got worse. It's weird last cycle I had a few great big ones but this time they're tiny more like a rash. They're under the skin and not poperble (although I have a few big ones). Dunno if it's just hormones or could be some sort of reaction to the gear, what do you think? I've got some gel now that I'm gonna try for a fe weeks if not I'll use tane but don't really wanna tbh
> 
> Lol. Your a good boy, 12 weeks cruise coming up to summer, I'll believe it when I see it lol


Hormones all over the gaff mate. It'll settle.

Haha, I will. Orders from the boss


----------



## G-man99

I've got 10ml oil per week to get through and lots of orals.....


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Hormones all over the gaff mate. It'll settle.
> 
> Haha, I will. Orders from the boss


I'll give you 6-8 weeks and you'll be nagging home like a 5 year old lol


----------



## Abc987

G-man99 said:


> I've got 10ml oil per week to get through and lots of orals.....


Topper. Lol


----------



## FelonE1

G-man99 said:


> I've got 10ml oil per week to get through and lots of orals.....


Druggie


----------



## G-man99

FelonE said:


> Druggie


Just got 6 months of catching up to do!


----------



## FelonE1

G-man99 said:


> Just got 6 months of catching up to do!


Just remember it's a marathon not a sprint mate

Lol

Fvck that


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> I've got 10ml oil per week to get through and lots of orals.....


10ml a week!

Keen to see how you get on with the cycle mate 



Abc987 said:


> I'll give you 6-8 weeks and you'll be nagging home like a 5 year old lol


Possibly... Lol. Slin will keep me happy, I'll do 4 weeks on and 4 off with that 



FelonE said:


> Just remember it's a marathon not a sprint mate
> 
> Lol
> 
> Fvck that


Said nobody.....

Ever....

In this thread


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> 10ml a week!
> 
> Keen to see how you get on with the cycle mate
> 
> Possibly... Lol. Slin will keep me happy, I'll do 4 weeks on and 4 off with that
> 
> Said nobody.....
> 
> Ever....
> 
> In this thread


Does slin not make you look bloated?


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Does slin not make you look bloated?


Not if used properly mate. Makes you look pumped all day!! 

Love the stuff.


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Not if used properly mate. Makes you look pumped all day!!
> 
> Love the stuff.


Keep seeing people saying that the reason bbs look preggers is because of slin abuse.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> 10ml a week!
> 
> Keen to see how you get on with the cycle mate
> 
> Possibly... Lol. Slin will keep me happy, I'll do 4 weeks on and 4 off with that
> 
> Said nobody.....
> 
> Ever....
> 
> In this thread


Lol yeah the wrong people to say it to really haha

On ya marks......


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Keep seeing people saying that the reason bbs look preggers is because of slin abuse.


Yup, slin and GH abuse. GH makes EVERYTHING grow lol

It's the intestines bulging 



FelonE said:


> Lol yeah the wrong people to say it to really haha
> 
> On ya marks......


Set.... GO!


----------



## TELBOR

This was this morning.....

View attachment 168310


@liam0810 has said time to get these abs popping so I'm hitting them hard 3 times a week from now 

As said earlier, veins are dwindling  Here's how they looked about 20 mins ago.

View attachment 168311


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> This was this morning.....
> 
> View attachment 168310
> 
> 
> @liam0810 has said time to get these abs popping so I'm hitting them hard 3 times a week from now
> 
> As said earlier, veins are dwindling  Here's how they looked about 20 mins ago.
> 
> View attachment 168311


Someone shvt on your face? Looking good mate and veins still popping


----------



## Adz

Looking good mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Someone shvt on your face? Looking good mate and veins still popping


Yeah Mrs curled one out on it earlier lol

Was far better last week 



Adz said:


> Looking good mate!


Cheers Adz


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> 10ml a week!
> 
> Keen to see how you get on with the cycle mate


1ml T400

1.5ml sust

1ml prop and 1.5ml NPP M/W/F


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Yeah Mrs curled one out on it earlier lol
> 
> Was far better last week
> 
> Cheers Adz


I loved what var done to me last summer. I had veins popping I didn't know existed, but it doesn't take long after for them to fade :-(


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> 1ml T400
> 
> 1.5ml sust
> 
> 1ml prop and 1.5ml NPP M/W/F


Dis gonna be goood!



Abc987 said:


> I loved what var done to me last summer. I had veins popping I didn't know existed, but it doesn't take long after for them to fade :-(


See I tried var, it was **** 

Saying that it was dhacks and probably mixed with Dbol lol

Ordering some Apollo var anyway lol

Look at this.....

View attachment 168314


View attachment 168315


No added sugar.

Forgot it should said SUGAR FREE! Damn it. Got 15 of the cúnts!!


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Dis gonna be goood!
> 
> See I tried var, it was ****
> 
> Saying that it was dhacks and probably mixed with Dbol lol
> 
> Ordering some Apollo var anyway lol
> 
> Look at this.....
> 
> View attachment 168314
> 
> 
> View attachment 168315
> 
> 
> No added sugar.
> 
> Forgot it should said SUGAR FREE! Damn it. Got 15 of the cúnts!!


Really I loved d hacks var @75mg and 100mg for 9 weeks. Was well impressed

Fvck the jelly you can keep that lol


----------



## G-man99

I've tried var twice and been disappointed with it as well.

BUT am going to use it alongside tren and stanavar this time, so hard and vascular is the aim.

Will use it for the last 6 weeks of the cycle after the NPP and oxy bulk


----------



## Abc987

G-man99 said:


> I've tried var twice and been disappointed with it as well.
> 
> BUT am going to use it alongside tren and stanavar this time, so hard and vascular is the aim.
> 
> Will use it for the last 6 weeks of the cycle after the NPP and oxy bulk


I've got winni to try but I'm sure sure ill like it anywhere near as much as var. I had no sides and great results

I'm sure I see a pic of you about a year or so ago with the most insane veins going. What was you on then if it was you?


----------



## G-man99

Abc987 said:


> I've got winni to try but I'm sure sure ill like it anywhere near as much as var. I had no sides and great results
> 
> I'm sure I see a pic of you about a year or so ago with the most insane veins going. What was you on then if it was you?


Ha ha yeah was me.

Did a cut with a coach and then added in high tren.

That got them out


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Really I loved d hacks var @75mg and 100mg for 9 weeks. Was well impressed
> 
> Fvck the jelly you can keep that lol


Saw the pic, looked great 

Didn't do much for me mate and Mr Hacks kindly swapped the other tubs I had for Winny. Which wasn't that good either tbh

Shame as his stim orals everyone loves!!



G-man99 said:


> I've tried var twice and been disappointed with it as well.
> 
> BUT am going to use it alongside tren and stanavar this time, so hard and vascular is the aim.
> 
> Will use it for the last 6 weeks of the cycle after the NPP and oxy bulk


I do like the sound of the Stanavar, is it 25mg of each a tab?


----------



## Abc987

G-man99 said:


> Ha ha yeah was me.
> 
> Did a cut with a coach and then added in high tren.
> 
> That got them out


They were fvcking insane. I can't wait to try tren, just another 2 and a bit weeks


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Saw the pic, looked great
> 
> Didn't do much for me mate and Mr Hacks kindly swapped the other tubs I had for Winny. Which wasn't that good either tbh
> 
> Shame as his stim orals everyone loves!!
> 
> I do like the sound of the Stanavar, is it 25mg of each a tab?


Lol the winni I have to try is hacks as well. I've had it for about a year now just never have a long enough spell where I think I'm not gonna be out boozing for a while. I don't mind a couple of heavy nights spread out over the oral cycle but when I've got 2,3 weeks on the spin I've opted not too.

I should have used it when I ran nandrotest I only went out once then. And the npp would've help with my joints. Fvcking idiot lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Lol the winni I have to try is hacks as well. I've had it for about a year now just never have a long enough spell where I think I'm not gonna be out boozing for a while. I don't mind a couple of heavy nights spread out over the oral cycle but when I've got 2,3 weeks on the spin I've opted not too.
> 
> I should have used it when I ran nandrotest I only went out once then. And the npp would've help with my joints. Fvcking idiot lol


Clown. Lots of fish oils


----------



## TELBOR

Carb up was good 

View attachment 168321


Lol

Yeah I'm shítting


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Clown. Lots of fish oils


Saying that i was laying here just thinking I went on a 2 day and night bender to butlins lol whilst running var and was fine and we drank non stop the while time. Probably not the best idea but everything was ok. I think it's all a big overrated drinking on orals it ain't as bad as some say although I wouldn't do that again.

Fish oils didn't really help that much. I've used cissus before which was better. My wrists are starting to play up now. Nothing to bad a but I can feel them. Probably where I'm still on adex


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Saying that i was laying here just thinking I went on a 2 day and night bender to butlins lol whilst running var and was fine and we drank non stop the while time. Probably not the best idea but everything was ok. I think it's all a big overrated drinking on orals it ain't as bad as some say although I wouldn't do that again.
> 
> Fish oils didn't really help that much. I've used cissus before which was better. My wrists are starting to play up now. Nothing to bad a but I can feel them. Probably where I'm still on adex


Old age I bet 

Adex can dry my joints, 1mg E3D seems to be fine. EOD is too much !!


----------



## TELBOR

Itching to lift today!!! damn rest day 

Kids are watching Charlie and the Chocolate Factory too lol

Roll on tomorrow, chest Monday.

I'll smash a few T9's in with the other meds and crack out a good session hopefully


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Itching to lift today!!! damn rest day
> 
> Kids are watching Charlie and the Chocolate Factory too lol
> 
> Roll on tomorrow, chest Monday.
> 
> I'll smash a few T9's in with the other meds and crack out a good session hopefully


Should've fvcked the rest day off. I don't have set day ls no more just train when I feel like it and rest when I need it. Normally push/pull/legs off repeat but sometimes I just carry on then might have afew days off

Then again you've paid for a trainer who obviously knows his stuff so have to go with what he says really.

Anyway what's t9s lol


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Should've fvcked the rest day off. I don't have set day ls no more just train when I feel like it and rest when I need it. Normally push/pull/legs off repeat but sometimes I just carry on then might have afew days off
> 
> Then again you've paid for a trainer who obviously knows his stuff so have to go with what he says really.
> 
> Anyway what's t9s lol


Lol

May hit abs and cardio.... We'll see,

T9's are just a stimulant. 2 caps is same as 5.25 cans of redbull IIRC


----------



## Panda909

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> May hit abs and cardio.... We'll see,
> 
> T9's are just a stimulant. 2 caps is same as 5.25 cans of redbull IIRC


I've been spying up the t9's, I think you just might have me sold on them! Lol do you feel you get a benefit from them?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Itching to lift today!!! damn rest day
> 
> Kids are watching Charlie and the Chocolate Factory too lol
> 
> Roll on tomorrow, chest Monday.
> 
> I'll smash a few T9's in with the other meds and crack out a good session hopefully


Hate rest days.


----------



## TELBOR

Stevie909 said:


> I've been spying up the t9's, I think you just might have me sold on them! Lol do you feel you get a benefit from them?


Certainly help when training fasted mate 

One week on those, freebies but good freebies. Would certainly buy some 



FelonE said:


> Hate rest days.


Yup. Same! Just annoys me lol


----------



## Adz

Good veins on last page, arm looks like a leaf haha


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Good veins on last page, arm looks like a leaf haha


What, thin and green?  lol

Cheers mate.

Another week to put the graft in now


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Upon waking....

View attachment 168374


Not much of a change tbh, but carbs have filled me out a little.

This mornings session, chest, biceps, abs and cardio.

Food today,

Greek Yog and Whey

Fish, Rice and Broccoli

Chicken, Bacon, Eggs, Broccoli

Mince, Broccoli, Rice

All of the above one or two times.

6+ litres of water, few grams of vitamin c.

T9's, T3's and Adex.

Have a good one!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Upon waking....
> 
> View attachment 168374
> 
> 
> Not much of a change tbh, but carbs have filled me out a little.
> 
> This mornings session, chest, biceps, abs and cardio.
> 
> Food today,
> 
> Greek Yog and Whey
> 
> Fish, Rice and Broccoli
> 
> Chicken, Bacon, Eggs, Broccoli
> 
> Mince, Broccoli, Rice
> 
> All of the above one or two times.
> 
> 6+ litres of water, few grams of vitamin c.
> 
> T9's, T3's and Adex.
> 
> Have a good one!


Can notice the difference in every pic now mate


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Can notice the difference in every pic now mate


You think? Head is a shed at the moment as it seems to have stayed the same this last 2 weeks lol

This week I'm just going to weigh in Saturday morning for Liam and go from there.

Carb up mid week, carb up at the weekend.

Few more weeks and a few more % of BF to come off I think


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> You think? Head is a shed at the moment as it seems to have stayed the same this last 2 weeks lol
> 
> This week I'm just going to weigh in Saturday morning for Liam and go from there.
> 
> Carb up mid week, carb up at the weekend.
> 
> Few more weeks and a few more % of BF to come off I think


Yeah honestly. When you look at yourself you can't see it. I'm the same when I look at myself mate,can't see it. The mental part of this is the hardest but honestly I can see it in your pics,you're nailing it. Liam and you have done a great job.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Yeah honestly. When you look at yourself you can't see it. I'm the same when I look at myself mate,can't see it. The mental part of this is the hardest but honestly I can see it in your pics,you're nailing it. Liam and you have done a great job.


Thanks mate. The mental part is annoying isn't it!!

Here's me thinking about competing late this year and the mind games are kicking in for a little cut lol

He's great mate, pester him all week and he's got the patience of a saint with me


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate. The mental part is annoying isn't it!!
> 
> Here's me thinking about competing late this year and the mind games are kicking in for a little cut lol
> 
> He's great mate, pester him all week and he's got the patience of a saint with me


Lol I know, I want to compete next year but don't think I'll ever be happy enough to think I'd look good enough.When in reality I've looked at some first timers and I look better than a couple now haha.

He must be patient putting up with you lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Lol I know, I want to compete next year but don't think I'll ever be happy enough to think I'd look good enough.When in reality I've looked at some first timers and I look better than a couple now haha.
> 
> He must be patient putting up with you lol.


Same lol. Lack size, especially chest 

He'll probably start making stuff up mate when he's bored of me. Post workout McDonalds breakfast and stuff


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate. The mental part is annoying isn't it!!
> 
> Here's me thinking about competing late this year and the mind games are kicking in for a little cut lol
> 
> He's great mate, pester him all week and he's got the patience of a saint with me


R0blet competing? Get on it son! Do ya good:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> R0blet competing? Get on it son! Do ya good:thumbup1:


Pipe dream at the moment lol

See how I look/feel after the summer


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Pipe dream at the moment lol
> 
> See how I look/feel after the summer


Think you'll do well mate. You':thumbup1:re in safe hands


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Think you'll do well mate. You':thumbup1:re in safe hands


We will see mate. Like my food too much lol


----------



## J4MES

G-man99 said:


> Ha ha yeah was me.
> 
> Did a cut with a coach and then added in high tren.
> 
> That got them out


What do you class as high tren?


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> What do you class as high tren?


400mg+ imo

I banged in 750mg in for my last week - vial needed emptying


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Upon waking....
> 
> View attachment 168374
> 
> 
> Not much of a change tbh, but carbs have filled me out a little.
> 
> This mornings session, chest, biceps, abs and cardio.
> 
> Food today,
> 
> Greek Yog and Whey
> 
> Fish, Rice and Broccoli
> 
> Chicken, Bacon, Eggs, Broccoli
> 
> Mince, Broccoli, Rice
> 
> All of the above one or two times.
> 
> 6+ litres of water, few grams of vitamin c.
> 
> T9's, T3's and Adex.
> 
> Have a good one!


Looking more full mate. Good job

Them t9s are they extreme labs? Or an illegal underground lab that I haven't heard of lol


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 168374
> 
> 
> !


Blimming 'eck! you have changed....you look great! :blush: hehe....cough...whooossshhh....gone like the wind over the dessert..oop! I mean desert....


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Looking more full mate. Good job
> 
> Them t9s are they extreme labs? Or an illegal underground lab that I haven't heard of lol


Thanks mate. That's 8 weeks to the day with @liam0810....

View attachment 168379


They are the Extreme ones mate 



Flubs said:


> Blimming 'eck! you have changed....you look great! :blush: hehe....cough...whooossshhh....gone like the wind over the dessert..oop! I mean desert....


Lol. What ya like!!

Thanks flubs. You better?


----------



## RACK

Extreme labs t9 are fookin potent!! Just givin mine away to my mate as he loves to play roller hockey when on them for the stim effect

Good work in here mate, you and @liam0810 are working well together


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> Extreme labs t9 are fookin potent!! Just givin mine away to my mate as he loves to play roller hockey when on them for the stim effect
> 
> Good work in here mate, you and @liam0810 are working well together


They are good aren't they, 2 each morning and I'm buzzing in the car on the way lol

Thanks mate. I just do as I'm told


----------



## 25434

Thanks [Redacted]. You better?


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Thanks flubs. You better?


nope, spent the whole weekend snotting and sneezing and mainly staying on the couch with a pillow over my head, lol. I'm at work cos I'm temping and I don't get paid if I don't work but I'm happily lurching over the keyboard like a ...a....well...a lurch!

So far, the guys have bought me a coffee and a cinnamon bun, got me a box of tissues from the local Tesco, and are regularly coming to give me anugg. hehe....

Thanks for asking and have a great week. I'm longing for 5 already so I can get back to my bed sox and couch for a snooze.


----------



## G-man99

J4MES said:


> What do you class as high tren?


Went around 850mg only because I was convinced it wasn't dosed correctly.

Used a mixture of a few labs over 11 weeks:

Cambridge

WC

Orbis

Rohm


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Went around 850mg only because I was convinced it wasn't dosed correctly.
> 
> Used a mixture of a few labs over 11 weeks:
> 
> Cambridge
> 
> WC
> 
> Orbis
> 
> Rohm


Pussy dose


----------



## SwollNP

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Upon waking....
> 
> View attachment 168374
> 
> 
> Not much of a change tbh, but carbs have filled me out a little.
> 
> This mornings session, chest, biceps, abs and cardio.
> 
> Food today,
> 
> Greek Yog and Whey
> 
> Fish, Rice and Broccoli
> 
> Chicken, Bacon, Eggs, Broccoli
> 
> Mince, Broccoli, Rice
> 
> All of the above one or two times.
> 
> 6+ litres of water, few grams of vitamin c.
> 
> T9's, T3's and Adex.
> 
> Have a good one!


I'm similar shape with a bit more BF and dem love handles.. look forward to see how you get on bud.


----------



## TELBOR

SwoleNoel said:


> I'm similar shape with a bit more BF and dem love handles.. look forward to see how you get on bud.


Yeah the love handles have been the sticking point for me tbh?! Used to fall off..... Not anymore lol

Thanks mate, see how I look in 4 weeks 

Hopefully "shredded"


----------



## J4MES

G-man99 said:


> Went around 850mg only because I was convinced it wasn't dosed correctly.
> 
> Used a mixture of a few labs over 11 weeks:
> 
> Cambridge
> 
> WC
> 
> Orbis
> 
> Rohm


How did you run test with this?


----------



## G-man99

J4MES said:


> How did you run test with this?


1g


----------



## G-man99

By the way, the above doses are not recommended or needed!!!!

Was being silly and chasing gains with not enough regard for my health.

Sides where extremely low and this had me questioning the tren dose

Will run lower dose this time around but get diet and training in order more

**Health & safety disclaimer*


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> By the way, the above doses are not recommended or needed!!!!
> 
> Was being silly and chasing gains with not enough regard for my health.
> 
> Sides where extremely low and this had me questioning the tren dose
> 
> Will run lower dose this time around but get diet and training in order more
> 
> **Health & safety disclaimer*


Mate I'm doing 4g Test and 3g Tren off the back of your previous posts....

LOL


----------



## G-man99

R0BLET said:


> Mate I'm doing 4g Test and 3g Tren off the back of your previous posts....
> 
> LOL


Veins will be bursting out of your skin and the dose police will be banging down your door any minute!!!!!


----------



## DaveCW

R0BLET said:


> Mate I'm doing 4g Test and 3g Tren off the back of your previous posts....
> 
> LOL


5g test and 4g Tren sounds better.......do it........... DOT IT!!!!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

R0BLET said:


> Mate I'm doing 4g Test and 3g Tren off the back of your previous posts....
> 
> LOL


I would LOVE to see what that would be like for me.

Sadly something always goes wrong so natty it is


----------



## TELBOR

G-man99 said:


> Veins will be bursting out of your skin and the dose police will be banging down your door any minute!!!!!


Let's double it then 



DaveCW said:


> 5g test and 4g Tren sounds better.......do it........... DOT IT!!!!!


Is 4g tren the sweet spot Dave? 



FlunkyTurtle said:


> I would LOVE to see what that would be like for me.
> 
> Sadly something always goes wrong so natty it is


Mate you've just had a bad run 

I think you'd be ok on the Regency stuff tbh, slin pin in Delts and away you go


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

R0BLET said:


> Let's double it then
> 
> Is 4g tren the sweet spot Dave?
> 
> Mate you've just had a bad run
> 
> I think you'd be ok on the Regency stuff tbh, slin pin in Delts and away you go


Gear itself was fine i think, my body just doesn't like me messing with it lol

I think it's something i'll pick up again when i'm a bit older and not so worried about risks.


----------



## TELBOR

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Gear itself was fine i think, my body just doesn't like me messing with it lol
> 
> I think it's something i'll pick up again when i'm a bit older and not so worried about risks.


Think we've all had certain compounds that don't agree, our body just rejects it and causes a reaction unfortunately.

I had a spell where EO didn't like me lol Hence using Regency. But now it seems I'm fine with it again.... Weird.

Orals FTW


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate. That's 8 weeks to the day with @liam0810....
> 
> View attachment 168379
> 
> 
> They are the Extreme ones mate
> 
> Lol. What ya like!!
> 
> Thanks flubs. You better?


Massive difference mate. Looking good.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Think we've all had certain compounds that don't agree, our body just rejects it and causes a reaction unfortunately.
> 
> I had a spell where EO didn't like me lol Hence using Regency. But now it seems I'm fine with it again.... Weird.
> 
> Orals FTW


I haven't lol my body loves everything I put in it lol

Inb4c0ckjokesyouw4nkers


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Massive difference mate. Looking good.


Cheers mate 



FelonE said:


> I haven't lol my body loves everything I put in it lol
> 
> Inb4c0ckjokesyouw4nkers


You'd grow off grass seed mate lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> You'd grow off grass seed mate lol


Showed ya pic to my Mrs and she was like fvcking hell lol she's dumped.

I probably would lol.


----------



## Abc987

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Gear itself was fine i think, my body just doesn't like me messing with it lol
> 
> I think it's something i'll pick up again when i'm a bit older and not so worried about risks.


Think you'll he more worried about risks when your older and have kids and a family to look after.

what went wrong anyway?


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Showed ya pic to my Mrs and she was like fvcking hell lol she's dumped.
> 
> I probably would lol.


Pmsl I can't blame her mate 

You would! Could give you 200mg ibuprofen and you'd grow


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I can't blame her mate
> 
> You would! Could give you 200mg ibuprofen and you'd grow


I don't blame her,nearly made me turn


----------



## TELBOR

Last meal of the day, chicken, bacon, egg whites and broccoli 

View attachment 168404


Yes I take the skin off those thighs lol

Love chicken off the bone!

Was lovely.


----------



## Adz

Damm that looks good


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Last meal of the day, chicken, bacon, egg whites and broccoli
> 
> View attachment 168404
> 
> 
> Yes I take the skin off those thighs lol
> 
> Love chicken off the bone!
> 
> Was lovely.


Bacon needs to be crispier.

I'm just nit picking

Looks very tasty tbh!


----------



## TELBOR

Adz said:


> Damm that looks good


I do enjoy this meal the most tbh 



Sharpy76 said:


> Bacon needs to be crispier.
> 
> I'm just nit picking
> 
> Looks very tasty tbh!


Agreed, couldn't wait any longer lol


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Agreed, couldn't wait any longer lol


Fvck me, has nobody got any patience round here or what?!?!


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me, has nobody got any patience round here or what?!?!


No lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me, has nobody got any patience round here or what?!?!


Pmsl

I'm constantly hungry!! Couldn't wait one more minute


----------



## TELBOR

Could be worse....

View attachment 168432


But I'll take that on cycle 

Got some beetroot extract coming this week as I've ran out, works well tbh


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> I'm constantly hungry!! Couldn't wait one more minute


So am I. I need to drop cals a bit more I think but dunno if I'll be able to handle it lol.

Have you tried them zero cal noodles?


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> So am I. I need to drop cals a bit more I think but dunno if I'll be able to handle it lol.
> 
> Have you tried them zero cal noodles?


Nah, 5 pots of jelly today though lol


----------



## DaveCW

R0BLET said:


> Is 4g tren the sweet spot Dave?


yeah anything over that sides are just unbearable :tongue:


----------



## Shreddedbeef

Abc987 said:


> Maths ain't your strong point then lol
> 
> 600 test 487.7 mast 300 tren roughly. It'll be going in the same syringe so give or take a bit


Just a note here mate but iv been on the hacks t400 n didn't rate it at all, was doing two shots a week n my sex drive barely crept up. Normally with anything like that much test or less I'm like Jimmy saville in a mental hospital! (To soon? Oh well **** it lol)


----------



## Shreddedbeef

R0BLET said:


> Jabs done till Monday, mast p and test p.
> 
> 1ml in each bicep
> 
> Lol
> 
> Had a power nap this morning for 1 hour. Was lovely!


Alright mate what labs and compounds you using the skin pin with? Do you have to warm them up first??


----------



## Abc987

Shreddedbeef said:


> Just a note here mate but iv been on the hacks t400 n didn't rate it at all, was doing two shots a week n my sex drive barely crept up. Normally with anything like that much test or less I'm like Jimmy saville in a mental hospital! (To soon? Oh well **** it lol)


I've been cruising on it @200mg a week. I've never cruised before so don't know what to expect but I've lost my sex drive, not completely but it's gone well down and I've lost quite a bit if strength. As I said never cruised. Before so this could be normal

Did you have the new or old stuff?


----------



## TELBOR

Shreddedbeef said:


> Alright mate what labs and compounds you using the skin pin with? Do you have to warm them up first??


All labs and all compounds lol

At the moment it's Regency, no EO so a little thicker. Warm sometimes, helps quite a lot tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Back, Biceps, Cardio and Abs done.

10 mins x-trainer

Yates Rows - up to 130kg

Seated Row

Single Arm Row

Low Pulley Row

Barbell Shrugs - up to 190kg

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

Hyper Extensions

Barbell Curls SS DB Alternate Curls

Hammer Curls

Ball Crunches

Machine Crunches

30 mins treadmill

Pre workout whey with BCAA's

Intra BCAA's

Post workout Greek Yog, Whey, Glutamine

Fish, Rice and Broccoli at 8.30am

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Diet nailed, lots of temptation today!

Bdays at work means "treats" are in mass!!

I did get myself some ice cream for this weeks carb up, so something to look forward too 

Was in Home Bargains and spotted this pmsl.....

View attachment 168482


View attachment 168483


Who doesn't want a Mix Grill from a can?!

IIFYM gold!! 

Think it was 59p too lol

Got 10 cans..... Notsrs.

Anyway, cardio and abs tomorrow


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Diet nailed, lots of temptation today!
> 
> Bdays at work means "treats" are in mass!!
> 
> I did get myself some ice cream for this weeks carb up, so something to look forward too
> 
> Was in Home Bargains and spotted this pmsl.....
> 
> View attachment 168482
> 
> 
> View attachment 168483
> 
> 
> Who doesn't want a Mix Grill from a can?!
> 
> IIFYM gold!!
> 
> Think it was 59p too lol
> 
> Got 10 cans..... Notsrs.
> 
> Anyway, cardio and abs tomorrow


Everything comes in a fvcking can these days lol


----------



## marcusmaximus

R0BLET said:


> Diet nailed, lots of temptation today!
> 
> Bdays at work means "treats" are in mass!!
> 
> I did get myself some ice cream for this weeks carb up, so something to look forward too
> 
> Was in Home Bargains and spotted this pmsl.....
> 
> View attachment 168482
> 
> 
> View attachment 168483
> 
> 
> Who doesn't want a Mix Grill from a can?!
> 
> IIFYM gold!!
> 
> Think it was 59p too lol
> 
> Got 10 cans..... Notsrs.
> 
> Anyway, cardio and abs tomorrow


Looks f'n disgusting lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Everything comes in a fvcking can these days lol


Mental isn't it. They had all sorts of crap?!



marcusmaximus said:


> Looks f'n disgusting lol.


Imagine what tombstone toothed creature eats that each day


----------



## marcusmaximus

R0BLET said:


> Mental isn't it. They had all sorts of crap?!
> 
> Imagine what tombstone toothed creature eats that each day


Hahaha, can picture it now


----------



## NorthernSoul

Looks disgusting that dinner in a tin


----------



## Adz

They been around for years those cans, they are as bad as you think


----------



## Abc987

Adz said:


> They been around for years those cans, they are as bad as you think


What you actually tried them lol


----------



## Adz

Abc987 said:


> What you actually tried them lol


Yea I'm sure a few of us had them years ago when camping haha they are like those Stagg Chilli cans, alright when you are ****ed but no good for a sober food connesuir


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Diet nailed, lots of temptation today!
> 
> Bdays at work means "treats" are in mass!!
> 
> I did get myself some ice cream for this weeks carb up, so something to look forward too
> 
> Was in Home Bargains and spotted this pmsl.....
> 
> View attachment 168482
> 
> 
> View attachment 168483
> 
> 
> Who doesn't want a Mix Grill from a can?!
> 
> IIFYM gold!!
> 
> Think it was 59p too lol
> 
> Got 10 cans..... Notsrs.
> 
> Anyway, cardio and abs tomorrow


I need this in my life. Shame there's no Home Bargains here.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Looks disgusting that dinner in a tin


Staple diet. 3 cans a day lol



Adz said:


> They been around for years those cans, they are as bad as you think


Yeah I've seen them before, all sorts of crap like that.

Like the burgers in a tin 



FelonE said:


> I need this in my life. Shame there's no Home Bargains here.


You don't mate lol

They have dirt cheap cereal and sweets Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Hello!!

Pretty pooped today?! Not sure why.

X-Trainer for 10 mins

Abs - approx 300 reps of different exercises hitting obliques, lower abs and core work.

Then 20 mins on the treadmill - should have been 30 mins but felt knackered lol

I'll make up for that tonight.

Possible carb up this evening, see what the gaffa says.


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Pretty pooped today?! Not sure why.
> 
> X-Trainer for 10 mins
> 
> Abs - approx 300 reps of different exercises hitting obliques, lower abs and core work.
> 
> Then 20 mins on the treadmill - should have been 30 mins but felt knackered lol
> 
> I'll make up for that tonight.
> 
> Possible carb up this evening, see what the gaffa says.


Determined to get them lowers out lol.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Determined to get them lowers out lol.


Bloody am!!

If they don't then I'd like to get as close to @liam0810 in this picture as possible lol

View attachment 168497


----------



## 31205

R0BLET said:


> Bloody am!!
> 
> If they don't then I'd like to get as close to @liam0810 in this picture as possible lol
> 
> View attachment 168497


Just don't try the same with the moustache!!


----------



## TELBOR

sen said:


> Just don't try the same with the moustache!!


I struggle to grow facial hair Pmsl


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bloody am!!
> 
> If they don't then I'd like to get as close to @liam0810 in this picture as possible lol
> 
> View attachment 168497


i look proper happy haha! i'll get you as close as i can just turns out you can never have a carb again!


----------



## liam0810

sen said:


> Just don't try the same with the moustache!!


haha i do have a tache on this! the fake tan makes it worse!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> i look proper happy haha! i'll get you as close as i can just turns out you can never have a carb again!


If that's what it takes then I'll do it!


----------



## 31205

liam0810 said:


> haha i do have a tache on this! the fake tan makes it worse!


Was gonna say it could be fake tan!!


----------



## TELBOR

sen said:


> Was gonna say it could be fake tan!!


I'd look like this with a tan tash....

View attachment 168503


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I'd look like this with a tan tash....
> 
> View attachment 168503


thats jaundice, not a tan


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> thats jaundice, not a tan


Don't be jealous mate


----------



## TELBOR

Today's carb up....

Haribo and potato with evening meal lol

Can't wait to dive into these spuds !!

Was going to have the ice cream but I'll save that for another day


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Today's carb up....
> 
> Haribo and potato with evening meal lol
> 
> Can't wait to dive into these spuds !!
> 
> Was going to have the ice cream but I'll save that for another day


Fill ya boots fatso


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Today's carb up....
> 
> Haribo and potato with evening meal lol
> 
> Can't wait to dive into these spuds !!
> 
> Was going to have the ice cream but I'll save that for another day


Jammy fvck, I've got 50g if spaghetti with my spag bol ffs. My 5 year old eats more than that :-(.

I'm getting feeling flatter by the day. Going for a ruby Saturday though and I'm gonna eat like a fvcking horse.


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Today's carb up....
> 
> Haribo and potato with evening meal lol
> 
> Can't wait to dive into these spuds !!
> 
> Was going to have the ice cream but I'll save that for another day


Jammy fvck, I've got 50g if spaghetti with my spag bol ffs. My 5 year old eats more than that :-(.

I'm feeling flatter by the day. Going for a ruby Saturday though and I'm gonna eat like a fvcking horse.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Fill ya boots fatso


10 more mins..... Hurry the fook up!!



Abc987 said:


> Jammy fvck, I've got 50g if spaghetti with my spag bol ffs. My 5 year old eats more than that :-(.
> 
> I'm getting feeling flatter by the day. Going for a ruby Saturday though and I'm gonna eat like a fvcking horse.


Lol, tbh mate I preferred zero carbs than the 100g a day I'm on at the moment. It's like I'm being teased 

50g LOL Unlucky!

But lucky to being having that at the weekend!! My youngest bday next week so going to have some cake


----------



## biglbs

Latest pics mate?

Sounding efficient in here


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> 10 more mins..... Hurry the fook up!!
> 
> Lol, tbh mate I preferred zero carbs than the 100g a day I'm on at the moment. It's like I'm being teased
> 
> 50g LOL Unlucky!
> 
> But lucky to being having that at the weekend!! My youngest bday next week so going to have some cake


Although I'm struggling on the low carbs it's defo working and so is the clen. Just can't wait til I can't start eating normally again


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Latest pics mate?
> 
> Sounding efficient in here


Back a few pages mate 

Plenty of them lol



Abc987 said:


> Although I'm struggling on the low carbs it's defo working and so is the clen. Just can't wait til I can't start eating normally again


It's very effective along with clen you'll be laughing!!

Haha, what is normal eating?!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Seems a cold is creeping back again ffs me and Mrs both woke up bunged up lol

Anyway, done my session and cardio. Right headache now!

Seems carb increase yesterday is too much....

7lbs up from yesterday. 277g of carbs in.

Enjoyed them but it's a bit annoying tbh I'm sure by tomorrow 90% will have dropped off 

Anyway. Have a good one!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Seems a cold is creeping back again ffs me and Mrs both woke up bunged up lol
> 
> Anyway, done my session and cardio. Right headache now!
> 
> Seems carb increase yesterday is too much....
> 
> 7lbs up from yesterday. 277g of carbs in.
> 
> Enjoyed them but it's a bit annoying tbh I'm sure by tomorrow 90% will have dropped off
> 
> Anyway. Have a good one!!


That's a lot of water overnight lol. It'll all go again soon mate.

Me and my Mrs are both bunged up too,having to have all the windows open just to be able to breathe.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> That's a lot of water overnight lol. It'll all go again soon mate.
> 
> Me and my Mrs are both bunged up too,having to have all the windows open just to be able to breathe.


It is mate, also very disheartening tbh

Mrs just said to me "is all this being restrictive worth it"

I had no answer tbh....

Haha, it's bloody snowing here and has been for the last hour!!!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> It is mate, also very disheartening tbh
> 
> Mrs just said to me "is all this being restrictive worth it"
> 
> I had no answer tbh....
> 
> Haha, it's bloody snowing here and has been for the last hour!!!


It depends what you want mate. Are you happy as you are? if so end the cut. If you'd like to be leaner then carry on and grit it out for the next few weeks. Could always stay as you are and just do a mini cut in the future. You're lean enough now that the next cut won't be as long or hard as this one.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> It depends what you want mate. Are you happy as you are? if so end the cut. If you'd like to be leaner then carry on and grit it out for the next few weeks. Could always stay as you are and just do a mini cut in the future. You're lean enough now that the next cut won't be as long or hard as this one.


Very happy tbh mate, but then it's the "what if" scenario. Keep cutting.... Or enjoy food again.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy each meal everyday. But I'm always hungry, I'm not prepping for a show or holiday so I'm punishing myself to look better than the average Joe.

Today I'm going to have zero carbs and do as Liam says still, maybe I'm just having an off day lol

Agree on the future cutting, easier each time


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Very happy tbh mate, but then it's the "what if" scenario. Keep cutting.... Or enjoy food again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy each meal everyday. But I'm always hungry, I'm not prepping for a show or holiday so I'm punishing myself to look better than the average Joe.
> 
> Today I'm going to have zero carbs and do as Liam says still, maybe I'm just having an off day lol
> 
> Agree on the future cutting, easier each time


It is hard mentally,especially when it's not for a show etc. That's why I stopped last time,I'd had enough. Ate normally for a while,put no fat on and going again now.

You've done really well and if you stopped would you think you wished you'd carried on?

Honestly i think you can last until the end and get a bit more off. You know it's not for long now and you'll be eating normally again soon,be a shame not to see it through after all the graft you've put in. Can see the difference in every pic now.

All the way through my cut I had days where I thought I didn't want to do it anymore but at the end I was glad I did.

Be strong young Rob..........you got this mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> It is mate, also very disheartening tbh
> 
> Mrs just said to me "is all this being restrictive worth it"
> 
> I had no answer tbh....
> 
> Haha, it's bloody snowing here and has been for the last hour!!!


It may not feel like its worth it now, but it will feel more than worth it once you can show off your full six pack with pride.

You only have a little way to go, so not long now. Hang in there mate


----------



## Adz

7lb wow, but yea I imagine that will be gone again by tomorrow.

Keep at it mate. It must be an awesome feeling being shredded


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> It is hard mentally,especially when it's not for a show etc. That's why I stopped last time,I'd had enough. Ate normally for a while,put no fat on and going again now.
> 
> You've done really well and if you stopped would you think you wished you'd carried on?
> 
> Honestly i think you can last until the end and get a bit more off. You know it's not for long now and you'll be eating normally again soon,be a shame not to see it through after all the graft you've put in. Can see the difference in every pic now.
> 
> All the way through my cut I had days where I thought I didn't want to do it anymore but at the end I was glad I did.
> 
> Be strong young Rob..........you got this mate.


Thanks mate, I've loved seeing the changes for sure and is there more left to come off.... Hell yeah!

Can I do it, I'd like to think so.

It's getting harder each day, tiring getting up at 4.30am and bed at 10pm.

Work is taking a hit due to my lack of concentration, which isn't good lol



BestBefore1989 said:


> It may not feel like its worth it now, but it will feel more than worth it once you can show off your full six pack with pride.
> 
> You only have a little way to go, so not long now. Hang in there mate


Agree mate, I'm on the final straight.

Lol only the Mrs who sees me naked, she thinks I'm an Adonis already 



Adz said:


> 7lb wow, but yea I imagine that will be gone again by tomorrow.
> 
> Keep at it mate. It must be an awesome feeling being shredded


These last few carb ups have been mental tbh mate, think i could easily get back to 200lbs in a week


----------



## TELBOR

Right ladies,

Me and @liam0810 have been talking today and we're calling it quits on the cut - my decision.

We've realised this body is stubborn as fùck around the 180lbs mark, especially after a few carbs it just bounces back on!

So the plan now is the slowly introduce the calories back in - reverse the diet 

I'm chuffed to bits with my physique at the moment, truly am but a few things are more important than getting "shredded" at the moment.

So I'll look to remain lean, jump on a cruise and run with what Liam throws at me for training and diet 

Daughters bday weekend and I'll be damned if I don't have some cake lol

I'll wrap this journal up tonight and start a new one to log the rebound etc

Pic below is me 4 years ago, me at peak of bulk end of Xmas just passed, then 2 from the cut.



Nothing ground breaking but I'm pleased to say the least


----------



## Abc987

R0BLET said:


> Right ladies,
> 
> Me and @liam0810 have been talking today and we're calling it quits on the cut - my decision.
> 
> We've realised this body is stubborn as fùck around the 180lbs mark, especially after a few carbs it just bounces back on!
> 
> So the plan now is the slowly introduce the calories back in - reverse the diet
> 
> I'm chuffed to bits with my physique at the moment, truly am but a few things are more important than getting "shredded" at the moment.
> 
> So I'll look to remain lean, jump on a cruise and run with what Liam throws at me for training and diet
> 
> Daughters bday weekend and I'll be damned if I don't have some cake lol
> 
> I'll wrap this journal up tonight and start a new one to log the rebound etc
> 
> Pic below is me 4 years ago, me at peak of bulk end of Xmas just passed, then 2 from the cut.
> 
> View attachment 168609
> 
> 
> Nothing ground breaking but I'm pleased to say the least


You should be well pleased mate you've done wicked.

As you said there's no reason for you to be proper shredded, your not hitting the stage so for me I'd be the same. You have to enjoy life too and sometimes a cut can become to much. Just don't get to carried away with treats and end up losing all the hard work


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Right ladies,
> 
> Me and @liam0810 have been talking today and we're calling it quits on the cut - my decision.
> 
> We've realised this body is stubborn as fùck around the 180lbs mark, especially after a few carbs it just bounces back on!
> 
> So the plan now is the slowly introduce the calories back in - reverse the diet
> 
> I'm chuffed to bits with my physique at the moment, truly am but a few things are more important than getting "shredded" at the moment.
> 
> So I'll look to remain lean, jump on a cruise and run with what Liam throws at me for training and diet
> 
> Daughters bday weekend and I'll be damned if I don't have some cake lol
> 
> I'll wrap this journal up tonight and start a new one to log the rebound etc
> 
> Pic below is me 4 years ago, me at peak of bulk end of Xmas just passed, then 2 from the cut.
> 
> View attachment 168609
> 
> 
> Nothing ground breaking but I'm pleased to say the least


Fantastic difference mate. Don't blame you. You've done great though mate.

Get some fvcking food down ya.........slowly lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> You should be well pleased mate you've done wicked.
> 
> As you said there's no reason for you to be proper shredded, your not hitting the stage so for me I'd be the same. You have to enjoy life too and sometimes a cut can become to much. Just don't get to carried away with treats and end up losing all the hard work


Thanks mate and I am 

If I was to hit the stage I guess mindset would be different, kudos to those guys!

Yep agreed mate, I'll not take the píss as Liam is still doing me a diet etc so gotta stick to a plan as I still want to continue in the search for LBM lol


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Fantastic difference mate. Don't blame you. You've done great though mate.
> 
> Get some fvcking food down ya.........slowly lol.


Custard cremes FTW?! 

Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR

Last picture of this journal now, taken in the last 10 mins.



Can't grumble 

Right.... Where are those biscuits lol


----------



## Abc987

Nice slippers ;-)


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Last picture of this journal now, taken in the last 10 mins.
> 
> View attachment 168617
> 
> 
> Can't grumble
> 
> Right.... Where are those biscuits lol


You're gonna blow up mate

I got these Custard Creams man......


----------



## TELBOR

Abc987 said:


> Nice slippers ;-)


Love my grandad slippers mate 



FelonE said:


> You're gonna blow up mate
> 
> I got these Custard Creams man......


Haha, I'd like to!

I'll do one packet of custard cremes with 20iu of slin post workout..... What do you think?!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Love my grandad slippers mate
> 
> Haha, I'd like to!
> 
> I'll do one packet of custard cremes with 20iu of slin post workout..... What do you think?!


Pussy dose


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Pussy dose


Hmm... 30iu?

Lol


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Hmm... 30iu?
> 
> Lol


The biscuits Robert the biscuits


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> The biscuits Robert the biscuits


Oooooh!

How about the Custard Creme and Chocolate Bourbon stack.....?

Will I make it?!


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Oooooh!
> 
> How about the Custard Creme and Chocolate Bourbon stack.....?
> 
> Will I make it?!


Fuuuark

That's an advanced level stack mate. Just make sure you've got a big cuppa to help administration.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Fuuuark
> 
> That's an advanced level stack mate. Just make sure you've got a big cuppa to help administration.


Milk, 2 sugars.....?

Maybe start on a beginners biscuit cycle, digestives?


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Milk, 2 sugars.....?
> 
> Maybe start on a beginners biscuit cycle, digestives?


Yeah or Caramel Digestives but they can't be run for as long,hepatoxic.


----------



## Sharpy76

First off, you've done great @R0BLET!!! You should be chuffed to bits with how far you've come IMO, well done sir!

Now you can start filling out some clothes again with dem lean gainz

Totally understand where you're coming from though mate, I was in the same situation when I did my first proper cut last summer. As in, no target or end goal to aim for (comp or holiday) and it ending up feeling like a chore on a never ending, pointless road lol. I was cruising along absolutely right as rain then when I reached a certain bf level, BANG(!), it hit me like a fvcking ton of bricks.

I was literally dragging my sorry a$$ to work and gym for the last 2wks and I just had enough. Could I have pushed on if I had a target to aim for? Possibly, I'll find out when I go on holiday at the end of June lol.

Everyone warned me it would happen but I just didn't feel it coming at all, 'twas fvcking rough man. Not something I'd do "just for the fun of it" again. Not saying I was peeled by any stretch but I was certainly lean enough to prove to myself that I could get into that sort of condition.

Anyways, look forward to epic rebound, just don't overdo it lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> First off, you've done great @R0BLET!!! You should be chuffed to bits with how far you've IMO, well done sir!
> 
> Now you can start filling out some clothes again with dem lean gainz
> 
> Totally understand where you're coming from though mate, I was in the same situation when I did my first proper cut last summer. As in, no target or end goal to aim for (comp or holiday) and it ending up feeling like a chore on a never ending, pointless road lol. I was cruising along absolutely right as rain then when I reached a certain bf level, BANG(!), it hit me like a fvcking ton of bricks.
> 
> I was literally dragging my sorry a$$ to work and gym for the last 2wks and I just had enough. Could I have pushed on if I had a target to aim for? Possibly, I'll find out when I go on holiday at the end of June lol.
> 
> Everyone warned me it would happen but I just didn't feel it coming at all, 'twas fvcking rough man. Not something I'd do "just for the fun of it" again. Not saying I was peeled by any stretch but I was certainly lean enough to prove to myself that I could get into that sort of condition.
> 
> Anyways, look forward to epic rebound, just don't overdo it lol.


Good post


----------



## marcusmaximus

Great results Rob mate, the next log will be just as successful Im sure


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> First off, you've done great @R0BLET!!! You should be chuffed to bits with how far you've IMO, well done sir!
> 
> Now you can start filling out some clothes again with dem lean gainz
> 
> Totally understand where you're coming from though mate, I was in the same situation when I did my first proper cut last summer. As in, no target or end goal to aim for (comp or holiday) and it ending up feeling like a chore on a never ending, pointless road lol. I was cruising along absolutely right as rain then when I reached a certain bf level, BANG(!), it hit me like a fvcking ton of bricks.
> 
> I was literally dragging my sorry a$$ to work and gym for the last 2wks and I just had enough. Could I have pushed on if I had a target to aim for? Possibly, I'll find out when I go on holiday at the end of June lol.
> 
> Everyone warned me it would happen but I just didn't feel it coming at all, 'twas fvcking rough man. Not something I'd do "just for the fun of it" again. Not saying I was peeled by any stretch but I was certainly lean enough to prove to myself that I could get into that sort of condition.
> 
> Anyways, look forward to epic rebound, just don't overdo it lol.


Thank you mate, really appreciate it coming from a freak like you! 

And my god you've hit the nail on the head with what you've said and how I felt today.

Haha, can't wait to start growing again


----------



## TELBOR

marcusmaximus said:


> Great results Rob mate, the next log will be just as successful Im sure


Thanks mate. Bring on the GAINZ!!


----------



## TELBOR

TommyBananas said:


> No gains for you, PM ignoring pr1ck. I'm nice for once in my life and I don't even get a reply?
> 
> eff you buddy, eff you ;-)


Pmsl what message, sorry Tommy 

Forgive me


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> No gains for you, PM ignoring pr1ck. I'm nice for once in my life and I don't even get a reply?
> 
> eff you buddy, eff you ;-)


Don't be surprised Tommy,he's an ar$ehole.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Don't be surprised Tommy,he's an absolute legend.


Nice of you to say mate


----------



## TELBOR

TommyBananas said:


> it was nothing important, just a friendly pm!


Feel bad now 

Was it a cock pic.....


----------



## Adz

You have come a real long way in those 4 years pal, great work. Shows its a marathon this game, constant improvements and we are still never happy


----------



## Adz

Just showed the Mrs your progress pics, she approves


----------



## biglbs

Won't load mate


----------



## TELBOR

TommyBananas said:


>


Impressive 



Adz said:


> You have come a real long way in those 4 years pal, great work. Shows its a marathon this game, constant improvements and we are still never happy





Adz said:


> Just showed the Mrs your progress pics, she approves


Thanks mate, 4 years with a 6 month break (this was Ben and Jerrys 5 nights a week too)

Was a nice break lol

Haha, bless her


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Won't load mate


The latest picture mate?



This one....


----------



## C.Hill

Fit. Would bang.


----------



## biglbs

Found, good job mate,nearing your goal in leaps now...


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Last picture of this journal now, taken in the last 10 mins.
> 
> View attachment 168617
> 
> 
> Can't grumble
> 
> Right.... Where are those biscuits lol


Nice,mate why don't you show the legs iirc they are huge!??


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Fit. Would bang.


Damn right you would!! 



biglbs said:


> Nice,mate why don't you show the legs iirc they are huge!??


Lol, I'll get a snap done 

They're not too bad, lost a bit of size from cut tbh but still chunky


----------



## TELBOR

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/5521487-post1.html


----------



## NorthernSoul

Can you actually use a weight rebound in advantage to yourself by gaining muscle in stead of fat like I did?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Can you actually use a weight rebound in advantage to yourself by gaining muscle in stead of fat like I did?


Lol

We will see fatty


----------



## TELBOR

@Hera or @Pscarb could this be locked please 

Thanks


----------

